# Seguimento - Agosto 2008



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 00:00)

*Seguimento – Agosto 2008*! 

Assim começa mais um mês, e todos esperamos que este seja melhor, em termos de _fenómenos meteorológicos_, que o anterior. Que seja então este mês, um mês repleto de chuva e trovoada! (não esquecendo também uns diazitos de sol)

Foi Julho, um Mês muito fresco... em que, apesar de ter registado a minha máxima do ano, foi 7,6ºC abaixo da máxima do ano passado... mesmo assim, o ano ainda não acabou, e embora espere que esta máxima não se altere, ainda existe alguma probabilidade disso acontecer este mês...

Começo este mês, com 18,6ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h


Um Bom Mês para Todos!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2008 às 00:04)

Começa agora Agosto que parece que vai ter um início bastante quente.
Começo o mês com *19,4 ºC*, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 00:29)

E eu com 21,0ºC e uma pressão que já não via a muito tempo 1022hpa


----------



## Fil (1 Ago 2008 às 01:10)

Aqui agosto vai começar fresco, o IM prevê mínima de 11ºC para hoje em Bragança. Em minha casa não deve descer dos 12ºC. Neste momento tenho 14,8ºC e o céu já quase sem nuvens.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Ago 2008 às 01:12)

boas

não deixem o gilmet abrir mais tópicos de seguimento   desde de maio até agora tens  aberto os seguimentos e isto não está a dar sorte. tens de deixar ser outro a abrir os seguimento.

estou a brincar   

espero que este Agosto seja totalmente diferente,  venha os dias de calor e  as tempestade no final da tarde esse é sem duvida o meu desejo.
mas acho que vai ser como sempre, ventoso, ameno e lá para o dia 15 e 16 chove, no final entra uma valente tempestade a acompanhar as mares vivas deste mês lá para dia 23.

espero estar enganado desejando a todos um óptimo Agosto.

abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 08:42)

Bons dias...mês de Agosto comeca com algumas nuvens altas , sentiu-se algum fresco esta noite onde chegou aos 14,3ºc.o dia promete ser quente por estas bandas,quanto aos proximos dias a coisa vai aquecer bastante, cá estaremos para contar 

neste momento com temp: actual 16.9ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2008 às 09:15)

Bom Dia,... começa o mês de Agosto e espero que seja este mês que as tão desejadas trovoadas venhem para dar alguma animação por estas terras, mas o que é certo é que este inicio de Agosto vai ser quentinho, depois mais para a frente logo se verá.... mas por aqui o mês de Agosto começou com uma minima de 17.7ºC, neste momento estão 23.2ºC e o céu está com alguns cirrus

Bom inicio de Agosto para todos


----------



## jpmartins (1 Ago 2008 às 09:17)

Bom dia
Ceu mto nublado por aqui, com 19.1ºC.
Min. matinal 14.1ºC.
O mês de Julho deixou 8.8mm. Agora que venha o calor e as desejadas trovoadas  (não acredito mto)


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2008 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Entrou Agosto!  E já dizia aquele senhor de bigode e concertina, que ontem era de facto o melhor dia para casar... Ora agora que entrou Agosto que venha o tempinho que nós mais queremos...

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 20,0ºC
Tmax 28,5ºC

Hoje céu pouco nublado e já algum calor, após uma manhã relativamente "fresca". A pressão está em 1021hPa.

*Tmin 17,1ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2008 às 09:40)

BOm dia!

"Meu querido, Mês de Agosto..!!!
vamos lá ver como corre este mês...espero que com calorzito e muita trovoada seca!!!, pois vou entrar de férias daqui a uma semana...
Por aqui, a minima desta noite foi de 20,5ºC!! E o dia promete aquecer bem!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 09:59)

Bom dia a todos!

Por cá, a noite foi mais fresquinha do que a noite anterior, tendo a mínima sido de *16,3ºC*
Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão, que há pouco esteve em 1021 hPa, mas que agora está em 1020 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Ago 2008 às 10:06)

so temos mais este mês e a primeira quinzena de Setembro para ter uns valentes quentes dias.

Agosto começa nublado e fresco, tendo uma mínima de 17.1

agora sigo com 20.5 ceu nublado e ontem quando fui a Amadora teve a pingar, mas foram so pingos, e que nem se considera aquilo chuvisco

um mês repleto de calor e trovoadas para todos que isso é o que ainda não tivemos este verão


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2008 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Aqui o mês de Agosto começou com algumas nuvens altas e um valor mínimo de 11,2ºC.

Por agora: Alguns cirrus e 20,5ºC


----------



## diogo (1 Ago 2008 às 11:43)

Por estas bandas Agosto entrou com uma mínima de 4.2ºC mais fresca do que o ano passado (19.5ºC). Foi de *15.3ºC*

Agora: 23.6ºC , 1022 hPa , céu parcialmente nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 11:44)

Levo *21,4ºC* neste momento... o céu está a limpar e o cento está moderado... *20,1 km/h*

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 12:03)

Por cá, vento bastante moderado, com a rajada máxima até agora a chegar aos 44 km/h conto chegar aos 60 km/h por volta das 18h a 19h 

Neste momento estou com 22.3ºC e a mínima foi de 17.2ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Ago 2008 às 12:03)

ola bom dia sigo com 22.6 vento moderado a forte, sim, está realmente uma ventania

céu quase limpo apenas uns cumulos perdidos

alguem me responde a isto?

onde é que eu vou para ver o cape das trovoadas?


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

mauro miranda disse:


> onde é que eu vou para ver o cape das trovoadas?




Por exemplo...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkavneur.html


Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá, vento bastante moderado, com a rajada máxima até agora a chegar aos 44 km/h conto chegar aos 60 km/h por volta das 18h a 19h



Aqui, novo recorde para hoje, com *28,6 km/h*
Temperatura nos 21,8ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Bom dia

Eis o meu 1º post de Agosto:

Céu totalmente limpo, tirando-se uns cirrus perdidos aqui e mais além, 26ºC, vento fraco de Norte, humidade nos 40% e pressão nos 1020mb


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 13:04)

Boas tardes... por aqui o sol já aquece e sente-se na pele a queimar,digo isso porque tive que ir á cidade, ás financas a levantar o recibo da delorosa para pagar até fim deste mêsquanto a temparaturas estamos só com 24,8ºc só que em 45 minutos subiu em flecha com 2ºc a mais

O mais bonito e que tenho que subir á pála da varanda da minha casaporque ontem fiquei desconfiado da direcao do vento na central, acho que o anemómetro devia ter-se deslocado do sítio


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Ago 2008 às 13:46)

Bom dia

Por cá céu com poucas nuvens, vento do sudoeste fraco e tempo quente.

Tmin - 20,1ºC

Hoje aqui vai ser mais um dia de assar


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Ago 2008 às 13:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui, novo recorde para hoje, com *28,6 km/h*
> Temperatura nos 21,8ºC
> Humidade a 57%
> Pressão a 1020 hPa




Boas o dia 1 de agosto ate nem esta mau comecou com 18,5 ºC de minima e uma maxima que estragou o dia, de 23.6 ºC.
Humidade relativa 48 % 
UV 9 (muito alto)
Pressao 1021.5 hPa
Radiacao solar 78 % 







Vento medio 27 Km\h e uma Rajada maxima de 43,5 Km\h Entao Gil isso ai por mira sintra esta fraquinho 

Ainda nao apanhei o mario barros, mas aqui o vento ta a aumentar de hora a hora ...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 13:58)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Ainda nao apanhei o mario barros, mas aqui o vento ta a aumentar de hora a hora ...



Já vou em 47 km/h de rajada máxima  estou com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 14:00)

Aqui também está a aumentar... levo *31,6 km/h*

Temperatura nos 22,1ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

Bastants cumulus...


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 14:08)

Boas
Por Setubal a mínima desta noite foi de 17,7ºC...

Por agora sigo com 28,8ºC, 32%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

O vento continua a aumentar... e levo *34,0 km/h*, como record, hoje!

Temperatura estável nos 22,1ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1020 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Ago 2008 às 14:49)

vitamos disse:


> Por exemplo...
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkavneur.html
> 
> 
> Abraço



obrigado vitamos, muito agradecido
sigo com 25.1 graus que é a máxima do dia

vento moderado com rajadas e as nuvens agora são altas


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

Mantenho os 34,0 km/h de record hoje... Neste momentoo Vento sopra a 22,1 km/h

A temperatura tem então subido, pelo que me encontro nos 22,8ºC (máxima do dia até ao momento)

Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


----------



## BARROS (1 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

Bom-dia. Hoje o céu amanheceu menos nublado que ontem, as cirrus diminuíram, mas a previsão é de chuva para amanhã. Agora às 11:49 já tenho *23,3°*, umidade de *47%* e pressão de *927,0hpa*. Pra mim, se chover 1mm que seja, já estarei feliz, mas pode ser que chova acima de 5mm. Gostaria muito de ver isso, pois, desde que acompanho o clima aqui em São Paulo, nunca vi um mês de Agosto terminar com mais de 10mm de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 15:54)

Boas...Por aqui já se chega 30,0ºc neste momento com alguns cirros a pintar o céu e mais nada porque está tudo na mesma desde há varios dias


vento fraco


----------



## Sueste (1 Ago 2008 às 15:57)

Olá boa tarde,

Tive minima de 19.4ºC e agora sigo com 28.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2008 às 16:16)

Ele é Quim Barreiros a querer casar no dia 31 de Julho porque a seguir vem Agosto.
Ele é Dino Meira a sonhar ano inteiro pelo querido mês de Agosto.
Ele é bailaricos em tudo o que é terreóla.
E até a ponte mais congestionada deste país abre as suas portagens ao 8º mês do ano.
É realmente um mês "poderoso".

Eu comecei-o estendido na costa a comer areia!
Apesar de não estar frio, e o sol até queimar bastante, o vento estava teimoso, e teimou, teimou, até à hora de vir para casa.

Por Odivelas, o vento também se faz sentir moderado de NO.
Céu limpo e 25ºC.

Comecei o mês de Agosto com uma minima de 17,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 17:07)

Estou, neste momento, com a máxima do dia... *24,0ºC*

O vento chegou aos *37,6 km/h* há pouco

Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 17:24)

Por cá máxima de 23.4ºC neste momento estou com 23.1ºC.

Rajada máxima de 49 km/h até agora...mas tá a chegar a hora de ponta do vento  conto chegar entre os 55 e 60 km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 17:34)

Boas tardes....por aqui a temparatura ainda chegou aos 31.3ºc com vento fraco mas com tendencia a mudar para o sitio de onde vemdo lado dos nossos vizinhos de espanha

A partir de amanha é contar com elepara os proximos 4 dias,eu quero mas é já há tantas semanas que não chega o cheiro da terra mohada estou saudades

temp:actual 29.8ºc já na linha descendente


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 17:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Rajada máxima de 49 km/h até agora...mas tá a chegar a hora de ponta do vento  conto chegar entre os 55 e 60 km/h.



Aqui, novo record, agora mesmo!! Com *42,1 km/h*
Está tudo a voar...

Temperatura nos 22,5ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1018 hPa


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 18:01)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,7ºC* (5:50)
Máx. de hoje:*30,1ºC* (16:31)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *88%* (6:05) *29%* (16:32)

Rajada máx.:*10,8km/h* (9:12) Nota:Não registo ventos de Norte  

Actual:
26,1ºC
31%HR
10120hpa
3,6km/h mas está muito mais de Norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 18:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui, novo record, agora mesmo!! Com *42,1 km/h*
> Está tudo a voar...
> 
> Temperatura nos 22,5ºC
> ...



tenhão cuidado com o vento


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Ago 2008 às 18:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já vou em 47 km/h de rajada máxima  estou com 22.7ºC.




ehehehe olha que nao vou mt atras de ti ..xD Vento medio 27 km\h, mas ja subiu ate aos 40.7 Km\h ... Rajada 46.6 Km\h ... 
Definitivamente o Gil está a ficar pra trás 
E eu ainda n apanhei o mario barros arrrghhh


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 18:09)

* 64 dias sem precipitação*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 18:30)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> ehehehe olha que nao vou mt atras de ti ..xD Vento medio 27 kmh, mas ja subiu ate aos 40.7 Kmh ... Rajada 46.6 Kmh ...
> Definitivamente o Gil está a ficar pra trás
> E eu ainda n apanhei o mario barros arrrghhh



Pois é, já vou nos 51 km/h  estou com 22.1ºC já estamos na hora de ponta do vento.



miguel disse:


> * 64 dias sem precipitação*



É esperar e rezar pela semana que vêm.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 18:47)

Por cá, não tive mais nenhum recorde... mas o vento ainda continua moderado... encontrando-se nos 30,8 km/h, neste momento

A temperatura está nos 22,1ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,3ºC (06:43)
MÁXIMA: 24,0ºC (17:21)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 18:51)

boas...parece que o calor vai ser de pouca duracão,com esta saida das 12h dos modelos GFS a partir do meio da semana a tendência é mudar de padrãocom a massa de ar quente que nos vai ser servido nos proximos 4 dias.vinda do NORTE de AFRICA vai ser subtor uma que vêm do atlantico norte mais fresca

cá esteremos para ver

temparatura actual 27,8ºc com vento moderado de NW


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 18:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> boas...parece que o calor vai ser de pouca duracão,com esta saida das 12h dos modelos GFS a partir do meio da semana a tendência é mudar de padrãocom a massa de ar quente que nos vai ser servido nos proximos 4 dias.vinda do NORTE de AFRICA vai ser subtor uma que vêm do atlantico norte mais fresca
> 
> cá esteremos para ver
> 
> temparatura actual 27,8ºc com vento moderado de NW



é isso mesmo  até lá é aguentar o calor por 4 dias 

25,1ºC
33%HR
1020hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 19:06)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> boas...parece que o calor vai ser de pouca duracão,com esta saida das 12h dos modelos GFS a partir do meio da semana a tendência é mudar de padrãocom a massa de ar quente que nos vai ser servido nos proximos 4 dias.vinda do NORTE de AFRICA vai ser subtor uma que vêm do atlantico norte mais fresca
> 
> cá esteremos para ver
> 
> temparatura actual 27,8ºc com vento moderado de NW



Depois desta calorzinho, para mim o Verão acabou, para o ano há mais ou então   

Por aqui 22.1ºC o vento continua moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 19:09)

miguel disse:


> é isso mesmo  até lá é aguentar o calor por 4 dias
> 
> 25,1ºC
> 33%HR
> ...



Miguel por aqui os dias de mais,vai ser os dias 3 e 4 são capazes de chegar entre 38...39ºcpor ai em setúbal se o vento soprar do interior alentejano tambem aquece bem.estou a falar bem


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 19:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Miguel por aqui os dias de mais,vai ser os dias 3 e 4 são capazes de chegar entre 38...39ºcpor ai em setúbal se o vento soprar do interior alentejano tambem aquece bem.estou a falar bem



Yap...e dia 5 ainda vai ser muito quente...se o vento não estragar e não trouxer ar húmido do mar aqui em Setúbal vai aquecer bem e quem sabe bater a máxima do ano que está por baixo dos meus posts 

24,4ºC
37%HR


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Ago 2008 às 19:51)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, céu totalmente limpo, 30ºC, humidade de 26%, pressão nos 1017mb e o vento sopra moderado de Noroeste, já está começando a habitual Nortada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 19:51)

miguel disse:


> Yap...e dia 5 ainda vai ser muito quente...se o vento não estragar e não trouxer ar húmido do mar aqui em Setúbal vai aquecer bem e quem sabe bater a máxima do ano que está por baixo dos meus posts
> 
> 24,4ºC
> 37%HR



miguel a minha temparatura máxima do ano foi 37.9 no dia 18 de julho 

pois..tu tens o factor mar que por vezes ajuda com ar mais húmido,mas aqui nas proximas noites vão der de temparatura tropical com vento nulo e seco.


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Ago 2008 às 20:11)

sim, espera-se realmente calor de 3 a 6 de Agosto, podem se mesmo registar a maxima e a minima do nao em alguns locais

agora vento moderado a forte com uma rajada máxima de 45.1 km/h
céu limpo mas de manha teve nublado
e uma cor bonita

agora quanto a frescura e esperar pa semana mas por acaso gosto de uma boa frescura


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2008 às 20:22)

Céu limpo e 22,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 11,2ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2008 às 20:25)

Boas

Mas que Ventania que esteve aqui hoje, fui á pesca esta tarde mas o maldito do vento estragou tudo, enfim quanto á temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 30.7ºC ligeiramente abaixo de ontém
Afinal já não dão tanto calor para o fim-de-semana como se previa

T.Minima de Hoje: 17.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 20:27)

ups de há cerca de 30 minutos levantou-se por aqui um vento bem bom bem bom de NWcom ar mais fresco e húmido

rajada até agora 24kmph


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2008 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente, começou bem Agosto quente e vai durar entre 6 a 10 dias.

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 19.6ºC
actual: 29.0ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Ago 2008 às 21:18)

A ventania continua e isso vê-se pelo facto de a estação quase que caia da varanda abaixo tive que a puxar para baixo

vento forte com uma rajada máxima de 48.6

ceu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 21:23)

mauro miranda disse:


> A ventania continua e isso vê-se pelo facto de a estação quase que caia da varanda abaixo tive que a puxar para baixo
> 
> vento forte com uma rajada máxima de 48.6
> 
> ceu limpo



Por acaso tá-se a intenseficar até a nortada já anda com os fusos horários trocados  

Por aqui uns ricos 18.9ºC vento moderado e gelado


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 21:29)

Aqui n se sente nortadas 
vou com 22.0ºC, 49%HR, 1021hpa, 6,5km/h


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2008 às 21:43)

Por aqui (Lisboa - Calçada Carriche), tudo a voar alegremente. Um vendaval fresquito a evitar o incómodo nocturno. Mesmo assim algum calor...


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2008 às 22:09)

Sim, o vendaval também se encontra instalado por aqui.
Ainda assim, estão 19,5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 22:14)

Por cá, o vento abrandou, mas ainda continua moderado...

A temperatura está nos *18,2ºC*
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2008 às 22:15)

Boa Noite
Por estas bandas o vento já acalmou, a temperatura está nos 22.2ºC.

T.Minima de Hoje: 17.7ºC

Abraços


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Ago 2008 às 22:23)

sim, por aqui o vento enfraqueceu estando neste momento constantemente moderado

tenho 19.8, e esta uma ligeira sensação de frio causada pelo vento

ceu limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Ago 2008 às 23:02)

Boa noite. 

Dia quente, com céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 20,1ºC

Tmax - 29,3ºC

Actual - 24,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 23:45)

Tenho, neste momento, 17,9ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ventoa 13,3 km/h

Para amanha espero uma mínima mais baixa do que a de hoje! Se o vento deixar...


----------



## TaviraMan (1 Ago 2008 às 23:47)

Boa Noite

Por cá, o cenário repete-se como nas noites anteriores: Céu limpo, 23ºC, nortada a dominar em força com rajadas por vezes fortes, humidade nos 60% e pressão nos 1018mb.

Até amanhã


----------



## jose leça (1 Ago 2008 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

Por aqui nada de nada, um tipo até desanima.

 Até me dá vontade de fazer mais de 600 km e ir ao Poceirão

Tmax: 23,5ºC
Tmin: 16,9ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 23:50)

Vou com 20,2ºC, 62%HR, 1021hpa e 4,3km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2008 às 23:56)

boas..por hoje me retiro do forum,só 20.8ºc de temparatura



temparaturas de hoje min:14.3ºc,max:31,3ºc


até amanhã


----------



## diogo (2 Ago 2008 às 00:25)

Aqui tive máxima de *24.9ºC*

Agora: 16.9ºC , 1021 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado a forte


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2008 às 00:52)

diogo disse:


> Aqui tive máxima de *24.9ºC*
> 
> Agora: 16.9ºC , 1021 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado a forte



Podes crer já cheguei aos 56 km/h  estou com 18.3ºC (1:35).


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2008 às 01:51)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o vento já acalmou um pouco.
Temperatura actual nos 19,1ºC.

Extremos do dia 1 de Agosto:
Tmin: 17,7ºC
Tmáx: 25,9ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2008 às 02:14)

Boas. Temperatura actual de 16,5ºC, 47% e 1021 hPa, céu limpo e vento em calma. A máxima foi de 24,6ºC e a mínima de 11,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2008 às 05:05)

Por aqui céu limpo, vento ainda moderado de NNO, e temperatura estável nos 18,5ºC.


----------



## storm (2 Ago 2008 às 08:04)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 20.1ºC

Toda a noite e neste momento vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 08:45)

Bons dias este dia promete ser bem quentecom a temparatura a subir já em flecha, estacionada toda a noite na casa dos vinte graus,neste momento já vai nos 22.2ºc com vento moderado de SE

até já


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2008 às 09:31)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima por aqui foi de 18.4ºC.... neste momento já vou com 25.6ºC e finalmente tá um dia em que o vento está calminho


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2008 às 09:57)

Bom dia!!

Aqui, a noite foi muito ventosa... e registei *43,7 km/h* de record para hoje, até agora


A temperatura mínima apenas desceu aos *17,5ºC*
Neste momento tenho 20,5ºC
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a *29,8 km/h*


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2008 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 22,7ºC.

Mínima de 13,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2008 às 10:35)

Boas
Mínima por aqui de 18,9ºC...

Agora já vou com 26,8ºC, 49%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h mais uma vez repito ventos de norte não os registo  

Vou para a práia com uma BELA companhia!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 11:22)

Boas...mais uma vez,como se esperava a temparatura por aqui já chegou aos 30,0ºccom vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (2 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

Bom dia! Por Lisboa céu limpo e tempo quente! Para já ainda algum vento mas nada comparado com ontem à noite!

Um bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2008 às 11:26)

Por aqui também já está a ficar quentinho com a temperatura nos 29.2ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (2 Ago 2008 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu totalmente limpo, 28ºC e sente-se um vento quente, de Norte Promete muito calor esta tarde


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2008 às 12:05)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, sigo com 28ºC e tive de mínima 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 12:25)

boas...por aqui já chegamos 31.5ºcisto promete,céu limpo e vento moderarado já quente.22%deRH.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2008 às 13:00)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui já estão 32.8ºC e céu limpo, o vento quase que não existe.


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Ago 2008 às 13:13)

por aqui estão 29.7 graus mas o vento...esse...continua moderado

mas ate se esta bem na rua com ele, pk se não, não se aguentava

ah, a mínima foi de 18.9


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

De regresso após uma manhá de praia.
Nem que se está nada mal na Costa. Havia algum vento, mas até era quentinho.
O sol escaldava.
Quanto ao mar, estava gelado e com uma corrente forte de noroeste.


Já em Odivelas, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de norte, e tenho de momento 27,5ºC.

A minima aqui foi de 18,4ºC.
A temperatura manteve-se estável durante toda a noite.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 14:31)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, estão *30,1 ºC* e o vento está fraco, soprando por vezes moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 14:42)

MAU TARDEpor aqui esta-se no assim...assim quase a passar o sufoco totalfui mudar o quatro rodas para a sombra da tarde o sol até queima na pele,toca a fugir para casa que não se pode estar na rua com estas condicões estão neste momento temparatura 34,5ºc


máxima de hoje de previsão dita por mim 37ºc


----------



## HotSpot (2 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Por ca já chegou aos 32,6ºC

o vento continua moderado e já chegou aos 40km/h

Promete mais calor para os proximos dias


----------



## TaviraMan (2 Ago 2008 às 15:31)

Que ar quente terrivel que está aí Saí da sala com ar condicionado, para ir ver a situação, só aquele shock de temperaturas ao sair cá pra fora, até ia sufocando E lá fora à que fugir do Sol

Actualmente 31ºC, humidade a 40% e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 16:27)

boas.....por aqui o sufoco ainda só bateu nos 35.9ºc


  vento fraco e seco 17%rh


----------



## jose leça (2 Ago 2008 às 16:53)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui dia cool, com 26ºC e 53%HR. O vento é que estraga um bocado o cenário, a soprar moderado do quadrante N.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 18:30)

Por cá, máxima de *30,6 ºC*.
Hoje o vento continuou a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas durante a tarde.


----------



## Bgc (2 Ago 2008 às 18:36)

Tarde de muito calor por aqui.

34ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Ago 2008 às 19:03)

ola, hoje notou-se muito mais calor que ontem tendo atingido uma máxima de 31ºC

agora sigo com 28.2 vento moderado e bastante calor com, claro, céu limpo

mas o céu até tem uma cor bonita, não há nada de poeiras, ainda bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 19:13)

boas-tardes.por aqui o ainda persiste,depois de ter chegado aos 36,2ºc como máxima do dia,o panorama ainda vai levar algum tempo a mudar com a temparatura a baixar aquitemparatura neste momento só 34.9ºc vendo as temparaturas para a zona do litoral neste momento estão bem melhor de fazer inveja para as temparaturas do interior


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2008 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje a temperatura máxima foi de 36.3ºC que já um calorzinho, o vento durante o dia de hoje quase que não existiu, neste momento  estão 32.4ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Vim agora da práia lá nem senti o calor a sério o vento ajudou a amainar o calor   a máxima aqui foi de *33,4ºC* 

Agora vou ainda com 29,2ºC, 41%HR,1016hpa um grande tombo na pressão...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2008 às 20:26)

Por cá atingi os 56.1 km/h há cerca de 15 minutos  que é o recorde actual.

Tive uma máxima de 27.0ºC e neste momento estou com 23.0ºC.

O meu anemometro já foi branco  neste momento vento forte.


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Ago 2008 às 20:44)

vento forte tendo registado uma rajada máxima de 49.9km/h, esta mais vento que ontem

agora sigo com 23.2 com ceu limpo

e sempre o mesmo ne


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2008 às 20:52)

Por aqui máxima de 29,4ºC.
Agora 22,8ºC e vento moderado a forte.


Às 16h UTC, Avis era a estação do IM mais quente de Portugal com 38,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 20:59)

AnDré disse:


> Às 16h UTC, Avis era a estação do IM mais quente de Portugal com 38,0ºC.



E às 18h a localidade mais quente era Alcácer do Sal, com *38,2 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2008 às 21:01)

Por aqui céu limpo e 26,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 13,5ºC / 31,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 21:12)

Neste momento estão *22,1 ºC* e o vento tem soprado forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2008 às 21:37)

por aqui ainda só vai nos 29.3ºc vento fraco de este e quente


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2008 às 21:42)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e calor mas menos que ontem.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2008 às 21:49)

Actualmente:
24,5ºC
54%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2008 às 21:55)

Boas. Céu limpo e 23,4ºC por aqui, vento fraco de W. A máxima foi de 29,6ºC e a mínima de 13,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2008 às 22:18)

Boa noite!

Por cá, foi um dia quente, tendo a máxima chegado aos *27,9ºC* pelas 17:56

Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

O vento, durante a tarde, atingiu os *44,1 km/h* (tenho de pensar sériamente em por o anemómetro no telhado...)


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,5ºC (04:34)
MÁXIMA: 27,9ºC (17:56)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2008 às 22:25)

Boa Noite

Por cá neste momento ainda estão 26.6ºC e vento népia
Alguém me sabe dizer se amanhã a temperatura vai ser mais elevada

T.Minima de Hoje: 18.4ºC


----------



## diogo (2 Ago 2008 às 23:11)

Aqui tive mínima de *16.6ºC*, mas não sei se é a verdadeira... porque hoje de manhã, levanto-me, vou à porta da cozinha e o que vejo é... uma ripa partida ao meio, uma caixa branca rachada no chão e dois sensores também no chão. Tudo por causa do vento! Fiquei quase em estado de choque!

Não tenho a temperatura máxima de hoje nem vou ter a mínima desta noite.

Mas já arranjei outra ripa (desta vez mais grossa e resistente), a caixa já foi arranjada também, tudo pintadinho de branco, e amanhã de manhã já vou por tudo no sítio e ter os sensores a funcionar outra vez


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 23:40)

Estou com *20,6 ºC* e vento fraco.
Noite bastante agradável.


----------



## Rog (3 Ago 2008 às 00:01)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 19,4ºC
88%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 00:13)

Estive 3 dias na assafora com o tempo tipico desta localidade,que é de manhãs nubladas e tardes soalheiras e com neblina,mas sempre fresco,e o vento de NO moderado,ontem com vento forte de N, cheguei ao estoril com vento forte de N,NO e temperatura fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 00:14)

boas noites por aqui ainda só vamos com 28ºc está um sufoco lá fora com vento quente que vêm do interior da peninsula ibérica,esta noite a minima fica pelos 24...25ºc

temparaturas de hoje máxima 36.2ºc
                             minima  19.7ºc



até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Ago 2008 às 00:16)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e tempo quente.

Tmin - 20,1ºC

Tmax - 27,6ºC

Actual - 23,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2008 às 00:50)

Estou com *19,9 ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Ago 2008 às 01:39)

Boa noite

Bem, isto por aqui tá muito silencioso Uma noite de Verão mesmo à maneira

Estão 23ºC e ao contrario das outras noites, hoje não faz absolutamente vento nenhum Aquela Nortada que já enjoava Alguma aragem que faça é de Norte, mas insignificante

Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2008 às 01:43)

A temperatura subiu para *20,0 ºC* e o vento está calmo.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 02:50)

Por aqui também está a subir.
21,2ºC de momento.
Vento moderado de Norte, e um cheiro intenso a queimado.

As serras de Loures devem estar a arder outra vez...


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 08:39)

Bom dia.
Noite de muito vento,pura nortada,e a nivel de temperatura bem fresco,céu limpo estou-me a referir no estoril,porque na assafora o céu está nublado,vento moderado de N,e está fresco.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2008 às 09:20)

Verão mesmo só no Paquistão, 5 cidades com temperaturas acima dos 50ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 09:54)

bons dias por aqui a esta hora já vai nos 30,0ºc isto hoje promete 

até já


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 11:10)

Skizzo disse:


> Verão mesmo só no Paquistão, 5 cidades com temperaturas acima dos 50ºC



Isso não é verão... É mais o apocalipse!
Se 40ºC já é o que é, então 50ºC.... Prefiro nem imaginar.


Por aqui, e depois de uma noite com vento moderado a forte, e um cheiro intenso a queimado, as coisas acalmaram.
O vento sopra agora em geral fraco e a temperatura está nos 25,5ºC

A minima hoje foi de 19,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 11:12)

boas por aqui é sempre a subir no termómetro já vai nos 32ºctenho que ir acabar os trabalod de jardinagem,corte da relva já está agora falta a rega.até já:assobio:


----------



## Sueste (3 Ago 2008 às 11:30)

Olá bom dia,

A máxima de ontem foi de 31.6ºC.

Neste momento estou com 29.5ºC e tive uma minima de 22.1ºC.
Já alcancei os 30.0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 11:37)

Tive Mínima de 19,9ºC só para chatear noites tropicais é para esquecer por aqui este ano só tive uma...enfim

Agora o tempo está frescote muito diferente de ontem raio do tempo não consegue fazer dois dias de verão seguidos por aqui!! vou com 22,5ºC, 68%HR, 1016hpa e vento moderado de Oeste 14,0km/h...max:20,5km/h (11:35)


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Ago 2008 às 11:40)

bom dia minima de 19.4 ceu limpo e aquilo para o interior a aquecer à brava logo de manhã

aqui ainda so sico com 26.8 graus e vento fraco( aleluia)


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2008 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e já 29,4ºC por aqui 

Mínima de 17,2ºC.


----------



## Sueste (3 Ago 2008 às 12:24)

Boas...

Ontem fui à praia de Almancil, fui várias vezes à água, estava um pouco fria por isso  não fiquei na água muito tempo...era só para refrescar pois estava muito calor.

Por cá um belo dia de verão, sigo com 30.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

só 34ºcpor agora não se pode estar lá fora estádepois feitos os trabalhos no quintal e parecer uma mina a jorrar água da cabeca até aos pés´,o sol já não  me vê até a noiterecolher obrigatório por estes lados,agora sou eu que vou levar com um banho de água fresca no chuveiro:assobio:


céu limpo e vento fraco até depois


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2008 às 12:40)

Sueste disse:


> Ontem fui à praia de Almancil



Sueste agora Almancil já tem praia , as praias que conheço são: Quinta do Lago, Garrão, Vale de Lobo, Cavalo preto e a de Quarteira.

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 30.1ºC, mínima de 21.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 12:49)

Vou com 22,8ºC, 67%HR e vento moderado vindo do mar 16,9km/h


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2008 às 13:12)

Aqui já sigo com 32,8

vai aquecer bem mas deve ficar longe da maxima do ano.


----------



## Sueste (3 Ago 2008 às 13:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sueste agora Almancil já tem praia , as praias que conheço são: Quinta do Lago, Garrão, Vale de Lobo, Cavalo preto e a de Quarteira.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, sigo com 30.1ºC, mínima de 21.3ºC.





Eu fui à praia do Garrão, julgo que essa praia pertence a Almancil, mas agora estou na duvida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 13:43)

por aqui já vai nos 35.6ºc a minima já foi batida esta noite 25ººce a máxima tambem deve ser batida hojevou fugir daqui para fora do estáminé que fica no forro da casa para o 1ºandar com o pc porque nem ventoinhas nem nada aqui faz fazer fresco vou para onde onde há AC a fazer

tass....melhor


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 13:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> por aqui já vai nos 35.6ºc a minima já foi batida esta noite 25ººce a máxima tambem deve ser batida hojevou fugir daqui para fora do estáminé que fica no forro da casa para o 1ºandar com o pc porque nem ventoinhas nem nada aqui faz fazer fresco vou para onde onde há AC a fazer
> 
> tass....melhor



Isso é que é calor dia e noite 

Aqui tenho a tua mínima neste momento 25,0ºC, 59%HR, 1016hpa e vento entre os 10 e os 20km/h de W


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2008 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje a minima foi de 18.8ºC..... neste momento estão 35.5º e vento fraco de Norte
Há 48 dias que não sei o que é a chuva


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Ago 2008 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, o calor aperta Estão 31ºC, vento fraco ou brisa de Sueste, humidade a 50% e pressão nos 1015mb. Que bafo

Já agora, os mapas do Cape na run das 18h indicam possivel convecção de fraca intensidade aqui para estas zonas do sul do Algarve Onde está essa convecção

Até já.


----------



## Bgc (3 Ago 2008 às 14:31)

Dia realmente muito quente. Talvez se batam as máximas do ano por aqui.

34ºC por agora.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 14:37)

Aqui lá vai subindo lentamente vou agora com 27,5ºC, 53%HR e o vento abrandou finalmente e ronda agora os 10km/h, tem tudo para aquecer bastante a partir de agora


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2008 às 14:43)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Mínima - 20,5 ºC / Actual - 37,0 ºC


----------



## O_VISEENSE (3 Ago 2008 às 14:48)

Aqui, por Viseu, sigo com 35,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2008 às 14:52)

O_VISEENSE disse:


> Aqui, por Viseu, sigo com 35,3ºC.



*Olá, seja bem vindo ao Fórum MeteoPT.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 14:52)

Bgc disse:


> Dia realmente muito quente. Talvez se batam as máximas do ano por aqui.
> 
> 34ºC por agora.



boas tardes o calor parece que hoje tambem foi bater há porta  por essas bandas

por aqui 36.5ºc


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 14:53)

O_VISEENSE disse:


> Aqui, por Viseu, sigo com 35,3ºC.



Bem vindo!!
Até pelo Centro aqueceu bastante 

Vou agora com 28,0ºC e 51%HR


----------



## O_VISEENSE (3 Ago 2008 às 14:56)

Gerofil disse:


> *Olá, seja bem vindo ao Fórum MeteoPT.*



Obrigado.


----------



## Sueste (3 Ago 2008 às 15:17)

Bem vindo "O_VISEENSE" 

Por cá, uma ligeira brisa de Sul e neste momento estão 31.4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2008 às 15:19)

Aqui máxima de 35,3ºC para já.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 15:28)

O_VISEENSE disse:


> Aqui, por Viseu, sigo com 35,3ºC.



bem vindo ao forum,contamos com os teus registos


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 15:39)

Aqui nem 30ºc ainda tive hoje   máxima até ao momento de 28,3ºC

Agora:28,0ºC, 52%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 16:05)

miguel disse:


> Aqui nem 30ºc ainda tive hoje   máxima até ao momento de 28,3ºC
> 
> Agora:28,0ºC, 52%HR



Estás com sorte Miguel se quizeres mando-te para ai alguns ºc por aqui há para dar e vender


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Ago 2008 às 17:55)

aqui sigo com 33.4 graus, mas a máxima foi de 33.7 graus, e o IM a prever 31

o vento intensificou-se mas o ceu esta limpo, sente-se um ligeiro desconforto

fui agora à EXPo e realmente esta mais fresco


----------



## HotSpot (3 Ago 2008 às 17:58)

Aqui máxima de *35,8ºC*

Ficou aquem das espectativas.

Fico a aguardar novidades do Poceirão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 18:12)

boas...o pico de mais calor será hoje e amanhã,depois será sempre a baixar nos dias seguintespor aqui continua ainda um sufoco chegou aos 38.4ºc(máxima do ano)neste momento ainda está nos 38.0ºc e não muda á bastante tempo


por aqui tudo calmo quanto ao vento nem se sente e quando se mexe até queima


----------



## Fil (3 Ago 2008 às 18:32)

Boas. Dia bastante quente mas aqui em minha casa não superou o passado 19 de Julho, a máxima em minha casa ficou-se pelos 31,5ºC. No entanto andei pela cidade com o carro e a temperatura variava entre os 33ºC e 34ºC, ou o meu bairro é uma ilha de frescura ou o abrigo ao estar debaixo de uma árvore está a afectar as máximas...  A mínima foi de 17,7ºC.

Neste momento tenho 30,1ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.

Espero que amanhã seja um dia ainda mais quente. Acho que hoje nenhuma estação do IM chega sequer aos 40ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Ago 2008 às 18:44)

Por aqui cheguei a 34,0ºC.

por agora céu limpo e ainda 32,6ºC.


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 18:50)

E tal como estava previsto alguns dias atrás foi e será o interior de Portugal a sofrer com a canicula, porque quanto ao litoral e especialmente onde vivo o vento é sempre de norte com o barrão na serra de sintra mas com fraca espessura,bem um dia tipico de verão aqui no estoril.


ps:vivo 1.5 km a norte do tamariz e a diferença de temperatura para a praia é de 2 a 3 graus pois é a linha(praias)é mais abrigado do vento de N já que o NO entra mais nas praias.


----------



## Minho (3 Ago 2008 às 19:02)

Por Melgaço 28.1ºC neste momento com 31.1ºC de máxima.


----------



## diogo (3 Ago 2008 às 19:08)

Bem, depois de dois dias algo trabalhosos a fazer uma nova caixa e arranjar uma ripa, cortar e limar tudo, tirar medidas, e de pintar tudo de branco, posso dizer que estou contente com o trabalho!

Aqui tive máxima de *28.3ºC*

Agora: 23.5ºC , 36% HR , 1015 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Boa Tarde

Desde já as boas Vindas ao  " O_ VISEENSE" e espero que gostes deste Forum
Bem por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 37.3ºC, neste momento estão 32.4ºC e sopra um ventinho agradável de Norte, de salentar que o vento durante esta tarde soprou fraco e quente

T.Minima de Hoje: 18.4ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

aqui o dia está a ficar agradável apesar de ainda só estarem 28.1 graus

o vento claro tinha de dar as suas mostras durante a tarde embora a minha rajada máxima fosse de 31km, nada como ontem

céu limpo embora para as regiões do interior houvesse uns cumulos

e é assim o verão português, uma seca este ano


----------



## Bgc (3 Ago 2008 às 19:35)

Máxima de 36ºC.

Por agora, 32ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 20:20)

Antes de mais nada acabou-se o que era bom as férias quer dizer amanhã segunda feira lá vai o joão para o trabalho (palavra tão feia não é!)

então por aqui não foi que levantou-se aqui um vendaval de vento que obrigou as temparaturas a baixar de repente nada mau,neste momento 32,6ºc com vento NE 

máxima de hoje 38.4ºc minima 24.6ºc máximas de hoje  nos dois extremos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 20:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Antes de mais nada acabou-se o que era bom as férias quer dizer amanhã segunda feira lá vai o joão para o trabalho (palavra tão feia não é!)
> 
> então por aqui não foi que levantou-se aqui um vendaval de vento que obrigou as temparaturas a baixar de repente nada mau,neste momento 32,6ºc com vento NE
> 
> máxima de hoje 38.4ºc minima 24.6ºc máximas de hoje  nos dois extremos



alto lá ao menciorar no post anterior aa temparaturas de hoje foram as máximas do ano dois extremos


----------



## psm (3 Ago 2008 às 20:45)

Enquanto em Castelo Branco ainda se torra aqui no Estoril está bem fresco,e o vento continua de N moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 21:04)

Aqui só ao fim da tarde o tempo aqueceu e a máxima foi até aos 30,9ºC muito aquem do esperado...se for pela lógica deste ano dia quente dia fresco amanha vai ser um dia torrido aqui  

Agora vou com 25,5ºC, 48%HR, 1015gpa


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Ago 2008 às 21:06)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................19.2º
T máx..................................30.4º
T actual...............................26.0º

H min..................................31%
H máx.................................79%

Pressão actual.....................1016 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Ago 2008 às 21:14)

aqui na bobadela arrefeceu bastante

sigo com 22.8 graus e vento forte

céu limpo e agora sente-se um ar fresco e húmido

depois de um dia quente agora vem a frescura de noite


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 21:51)

Aqui em Odivelas, a temperatura máxima foi de 32,5ºC.

Por agora 22,2ºC.
O vento está em em geral fraco de norte.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Ago 2008 às 21:55)

Boa Noite a todos  Hoje passei o dia em Troia  e teve uma manha e uma tarde muito fresca..vento fraco de W e NO e de vez enquando moderado mas era muito raro..em relação a localidade onde eu moro..devia tar uma diferença de 6 a 7 graus..notou-se muito bem quando cheguei a vendas novas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 22:01)

por aqui ainda 29.4ºcvento já abrandou de velocidade.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2008 às 22:14)

Boa noite!

Por cá, o dia foi mais fresco que ontem...

A mínima foi de *17,9ºC*, pelas 6:48 e a máxima foi *26,2ºC* pelas 17:01
Neste momento tenho 19,1ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h

Hoje, o Vento chegou aos *34,7 km/h*


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2008 às 22:17)

Boas, 

por Bragança ainda 25,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2008 às 22:21)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. Mínima 20,5 ºC / Máxima 38 ºC

*Parece que Avis (39 ºC hoje) quer ter temperaturas mais elevadas do que Amareleja nestes últimos dias.*


----------



## mocha (3 Ago 2008 às 22:25)

boa noite a todos, deposi de um dia espetacular de praia, diga se de passagem que torrei no meco, agora um ventinho pra resfrescar que sabe mesmo bem, por aqui 23ºC, ate amanha


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Ago 2008 às 22:43)

ainda estão 24.3 graus

ceu limpo e o vento passou a fraco


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2008 às 22:48)

Vou agora com uns muito agradáveis 23,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2008 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, uma bela tarde de praia, pela estar nas dunas, a maré cheia é tramada nas praias do sotavento, a areia fugiu da praia, tudo nas dunas .

Máxima: 31.3ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC
actual: 24.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2008 às 23:00)

Por aqui cá dia de muito vento tendo atingido os 53.6 km/h.

Tive uma mínima de 17.9ºC e máxima de 27.6ºC neste momento 19.2ºC vento moderado.


----------



## Sueste (3 Ago 2008 às 23:25)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá mais um dia quente:

*Temp. Máx.* 32.2ºC
*Temp. Min.* 22.1ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 26.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2008 às 23:37)

Tenho, neste momento 18,6ºC
Humiadade a 86%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## TaviraMan (3 Ago 2008 às 23:46)

Boa Noite

Por aqui, tudo calmo Estão agora 24ºC e total ausência de vento. Anda-se mesmo bem na rua, uma maravilha Tá aí uma noite que é um espectáculo
E fico por aqui.

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 23:51)

boas por hoje me despeco ainda com 28.0ºcsó a partir das 0.00h e que a temparatura comeca a descer por estes lados com a companhia do vento forte.


até amanhã


----------



## Brigantia (4 Ago 2008 às 00:05)

Noite excelente para as esplanadas, neste momento 23ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui cá dia de muito vento tendo atingido os 53.6 km/h.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 17.9ºC e máxima de 27.6ºC neste momento 19.2ºC vento moderado.




Boas noites 

Dia 3 de agosto

Temp min 19.5 ºC
Temp max 29.8 ºC ( nada que se compare ao poceirão xD)
Humidade relativa 79% 
Pressao 1014,9 hPa 
Vento medio 33,5 Km\h
Rajada maxima 62.7 Km\h bati o record deste mes ...xD
Orientacao do vento N,NNW.

Então Mario hoje ficaste pra tras ... andei a dar vitamina ao meu ventinho xD.


----------



## diogo (4 Ago 2008 às 00:24)

Por aqui uma noite fresquita

Agora tenho 17.8ºC , 79% HR , 1015 hPa , céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco

Parece que Castelo Branco virou forno


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 00:29)

Aqui, a temperatura lá ai descendo, muito subtilmente... tenho 18,4ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h

Céu pouco nublado por fracus...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Ago 2008 às 01:01)

Boa noite! 

Dia de céu com periodos de muita neblusidade e dia quente.

Tmin - 21,8ºC

Tmax - 29,1ºC

Actual - 23,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 01:25)

Por cá, mínima de *19,4 ºC* e máxima de *34,4 ºC*.
Dia de algum vento por cá, mas não muito durante a tarde, já que a máxima ainda foi elevada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

A minima de hoje foi de 18.3ºC, agora estão 26.1ºC e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia!

Durante o fim de semana a minha estação registou uma máxima de 29,1ºC, precisamente ontem. Um pouco aquem do que esperava, talvez também por efeito do vento... Ontem durante a viagem Lisboa - Coimbra, o vento foi presença constante, causando até alguns calafrios a quem seguia no autocarro.

Hoje dia de céu limpo após considerável nevoeiro matinal. Pressão em 1015hPa. A temperatura às 9h30min era de 21,8ºC.

*Tmin 19,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 10:58)

Bom dia 

Ontem estava tão cansado que nem referi os extremos verificados.
Ora, extremos do dia 3 de Agosto:
Tmin: 19,6ºC
Tmáx: 32,5ºC

Hoje, a temperatura minima foi 19,5ºC.
Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco de NE e já 27ºC.


----------



## diogo (4 Ago 2008 às 11:03)

Hoje registei uma mínima de *17.2ºC*

Agora: 25.1ºC , 33% HR , 1015 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 11:03)

Vento fraco de Norte e 28,1ºC

+0,7ºC em relação à mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Bem, este dia hoje está a começar bem quente À pouco tive que sair para ir às compras que fica bem perto, não se pode andar lá fora, o sol parece que nos vai derreter Aliás, quando cheguei a casa, tava todo suado, e nem andei a correr, uma coisa parva

A temperatura está nos 29ºC, humidade nos 60%, vento fraco de Leste e pressão a 1014mb


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 11:08)

A pressão está-me a intrigrar 1014hpa   

Por aqui mínima de 17.5ºC neste momento 25.1ºC vento moderado.


----------



## O_VISEENSE (4 Ago 2008 às 11:30)

Hoje registei uma mínima de 18,8ºC.
Neste momento temperatura de 29,1ºC, céu limpo, sem vento.


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2008 às 11:58)

bem por aqui continua a subir 31ºC, ja ia pra praia


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 12:03)

Por aqui céu limpo e já 29,9ºC.

Mínima de 17,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2008 às 12:10)

Boa tarde
Aqui por Oeiras estão 27ºC o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 12:14)

Boa tarde!!

Por cá, a mínima foi de *17,6ºC*, pelas 6:45

Neste momento tenho *24,5ºC*
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1013 hPa, embora já tenha ido aos *1012 hPa*

Vento a 10,4 km/h, tendo chegado aos 24,7 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2008 às 12:49)

boas...por aqui isto está bravo para andar dentro das viaturas so de AC para quem têm ,o carro de servico não tempara fazer viagens de alguns km chega se ao destino com a cara desfigurada e lesa devido ao ar quente que circula lá dentropor aqui tudo na mesma muito calor mais uma noite tropical não passou dos 24.1ºc e neste momento 35.0ºc que é obra.



     até já


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2008 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 34.5ºC, já não se pode estar lá fora.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 13:11)

Tive mínima de 19,3 graus... o dia prometia ser todo ele muito quente pois ás 11:15 já ia com 30,1 graus...bastou o vento virar de oeste e a temperatura descambou e levo agora 24,2 graus,61%HR, 1015hpa e vento moderado de W 10 a 20km/h...


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 13:15)

Em Odivelas, a temperatura sobe e sobe!
Vou com 31,8ºC.
O vento é praticamente nulo, com a direcção a variar entre NE e SE.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 13:25)

Aqui o vento continua nos 10-15 km/h e nos quadrantes N e NO. a temperatura sobe de forma sustentada.

Agora *33,3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 13:31)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá a temperatura está bastante elevada.
Estão *33,6 ºC* e a humidade está nos *29 %*.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

Quem quer fresquinho venha a Setubal xD vou com 24,2 graus, 62%HR e vento moderado a vir do mar.A meio da tarde vai aquecer quando o vento parar


----------



## jpmartins (4 Ago 2008 às 13:43)

Por aqui 26.1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 13:47)

Aqui o vento também se faz sentir... pelo que levo "ainda" 25,5ºC

Vento a 15,4 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 13:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui o vento também se faz sentir... pelo que levo "ainda" 25,5ºC
> 
> Vento a 15,4 km/h



Aqui o vento tá fraco  tou impressionado com este ultimo dia de calor...estou com 28.0ºC


----------



## Serrano (4 Ago 2008 às 13:56)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 33 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 14:11)

Rajada max. ate agora 23,4km/h de W... agora 25,3 graus e 57%HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2008 às 14:14)

boas... por aqui continua tudo na mesma com ceu limpo e quente com a temp:já chegar aos 36.5ºccom vento de sul.

rectificacão quanto há temp:minima de hoje são 25.3 e não 24.1ºc portanto é minima mais alta do ano ate agora.

até logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 14:17)

Estou com *33,9 ºC* e vento fraco, soprando por vezes moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2008 às 14:25)

E por aqui já estão 36.2ºC, mas os nossos vizinhos espanhois é que estão a derreter com temperaturas nos 41ºC em Sevilha: e á mais para amanhã no sul de Espanhã estão previstos 45ºC em algumas localidades


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 14:30)

Aqui vou com *35,7ºC* e a subir....

Se o vento fosse de Este é que era bom...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 14:44)

Hoje é que deviamos estar no Poceirão!

Levo 25,8ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2008 às 15:17)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Dia igual ao de ontem, apenas com um aumento da intensidade do vento que sopra moderado de Oeste. Temperatura a rondar os 37 ºC.


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Cheguei agora a casa com o carro a marcar entre os *36.5ºC* e os *37.5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 15:38)

Aqui levo *25,9ºC* Que diferença impressionante!

Vento a 19,4 km/h... passando frequentemente dos 15 km/h


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Ago 2008 às 15:39)

boa tarde acabei de vir de uma excelente manha de praia em carcavelos

a diferença é que ká estava vento moderado mas quente, depois a temperatura começou a subir consideravelmente e o vento começou a soprar fraco

a agua estava boa, pode-se dizer que não estava tão fria e eu sou friorento por isso se esta boa para mim deve estar óptima para o outro pessoal

agora sigo comuns escaldantes 34.3 graus, mas a máxima ja foi de 34.7 graus, vento quase nulo 3km/h e ceu 100%


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 15:42)

Por aqui mais vento que propriamente calor sufocante!

Ás 14 horas registava 28,4ºC... é provável que tenha tido uma máxima um pouco maior.

Céu limpo, e alguns cumulus isolados a este...


----------



## Turista (4 Ago 2008 às 15:44)

Olá a todos,

por estes lados, depois de uma manhã envergonhada, a tarde revela-se solarenga. 

A minima de hoje aqui no Cabo Carvoeiro foi de 18,1ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 15:46)

Aqui o vento rodou à instantes para norte, e a temperatura desceu logo.
A máxima foi de 33,1ºC
Actualmente 32,3ºC com vento fraco de norte.



*
Às 14h UTC, estações do IM:*

Continente:
Entre os 19ºC do Cabo Raso e os 38ºC de Elvas.

Açores:
Entre os 22,3ºC das Flores e os 25,3ºC de Santa Maria

Madeira:
Entre os 24,2ºC do Areeiro e os 25,9ºC da Calheta.

Reparem nas temperaturas registadas nas estações de Faro (cidade) e V.N.Gaia (Oliveira do Douro), quando comparadas com as estações até então de referência: Faro (aeroporto) e Porto (aeroporto).

Às 14h UTC, Faro (cidade): 31,4ºC ; Faro (aeroporto): 27,9ºC.
V.N.Gaia: 29,7ºC ; Porto (aeroporto): 24,1ºC.
Nota-se bem a influência do mar em ambos os aeroportos.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 16:00)

vou agora com 28,6ºC, 45%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco a moderado 10 a 15km/h o calor vai apartar daqui a uma hora para a máxima ser depois das 18h tal como ontem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 16:23)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *34,8 ºC*.
Agora estão *33,2 ºC* e o vento rodou para *NO*.


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 16:41)

Tenho *37.5ºC* agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 16:45)

Bgc disse:


> Tenho *37.5ºC* agora.



Tenho curiosidade em saber em que Bairro de Bragança moras ou em que rua, ou até ter as tuas coordenadas. 
Digo isto para efeitos de comparação com a estação do *Fil*, que regista *31,5 ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

Aqui, a máxima foi de *27,1ºC*
Neste momento tenho 25,5ºC
O vento está aumentar... e tenho agora *23,7 km/h*

Na rua... cheira a fumo...


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 16:48)

Máxima de *36,3ºC*, 5ª mais alta do ano.


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 17:08)

Boa tarde é só para dizer que a unica parte de Portugal com nuvens é a parte oeste da serra de sintra.
No Estoril, vento moderado deN,NO,céu limpo,temperatura fresca(não tenho medidor de temperatura fiavel)e dá 25.5º e mede 0.5º em .0.5º.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 17:16)

psm disse:


> Boa tarde é só para dizer que a unica parte de Portugal com nuvens é a parte oeste da serra de sintra.



Esta parte?










Como sempre... começam-se agora a formar fractus na Serra!

Temperatura nos 26,0ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a *1012 hPa*
Vento moderado!


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Ago 2008 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Torra-se de calor por aqui, ao sol frita e à sombra é um forno. A unica maneira de escapar a isto é ArC, ventoinha, quem puder enfiar-se na piscina, melhor ou mesmo no chuveiro Tá insuportável

À pouco passou por aqui um helicóptero, deve ser da vigilância ou uma coisa dessas
Estão agora 32ºC, humidade a 55%, pressão a 1014mb e vento fraco de Sueste.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Ago 2008 às 17:25)

Boa tarde a todos..

Hj por aqui tem estado um dia de muito calor..

pena que hoje não deu para ir á praia..tive que trabalhar  senão la tinha idu eu para a costa alentejana mandar uns mergulhos..tinha que ter cuidado com o tubarão 

registei 37,5ºC ás 16h


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2008 às 17:34)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): 40 ºC; o vento calou-se ...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Ago 2008 às 17:39)

Boas aqui estiveram 30.3 ºC e a minima por enquanto esta nos 20.9 ºC xD
Vento 18.7 km\h 
pressao 1023,2 hPa
Humidade relativa 38 % 


Ate logo


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 18:07)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tenho curiosidade em saber em que Bairro de Bragança moras ou em que rua, ou até ter as tuas coordenadas.
> Digo isto para efeitos de comparação com a estação do *Fil*, que regista *31,5 ºC* neste momento.




Não queres também o número dos meus sapatos?

Moro numa quinta nos arredores da cidade.


----------



## choina (4 Ago 2008 às 18:09)

Boas!
Não sei se os dados do IM estão actualizados, mas tenho indicação que na Amareleja já foi ultrapassada a barreira dos 40.

Bons mergulhos! (a quem tiver tempo para os dar)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 18:11)

Bgc disse:


> Não queres também o número dos meus sapatos?
> 
> Moro numa quinta nos arredores da cidade.



É uma pena quando as pessoas desconversam.
Não te faltei ao respeito; podias ter-te esforçado por fazer uma resposta mais cuidada.
Se quiseres dar-me o número dos teus sapatos, pode ser que te ofereça uns.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 18:14)

Bgc disse:


> Não queres também o número dos meus sapatos?
> 
> Moro numa quinta nos arredores da cidade.



Desnecessário... a pergunta não teve maldade... ao efectuarem-se registos vários numa cidade e registarem-se valores díspares é normal tentar saber o motivo de tal diferença. Foi uma mera pergunta...

Tenhamos um pouco de calma por favor!


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2008 às 18:22)

Bgc disse:


> Não queres também o número dos meus sapatos?
> 
> Moro numa quinta nos arredores da cidade.



A duvida do Daniel é legitima, visto que as temperaturas colocadas pelo *Bgc* e pelo *fil* têm uma diferença de 6 graus, na mesma cidade. Ninguem está a por em causa a fiabilidade dos valores, mas é normal querer saber mais sobre  a origem desta diferença.

Por aqui está um belo dia de verão, estão 27ºC


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 18:22)

Existem os smilies para expressar os sentimentos, senão á duvida.
Resposta ou é de ironia ,ou zangado não dá para perceber.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2008 às 18:23)

boas tardes aqui continua ainda um sufocovento fraco e ainda quente neste momento 37.0ºc


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 18:24)

Para os cépticos, agora mesmo, à sombra, 35.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 18:26)

Enquanto o pessoal já conhece as suas máximas de hoje eu por aqui ainda estou a espera de saber a máxima, vou agora com 31,0ºC e 32%HR


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 18:27)

Faltou um smile destes no post , vocês pegam logo, desgraçados!!

A zona onde o Fil mora nada tem a ver com a minha, nem em exposição, nem vento, nem tão pouco a vegetação.

De qualquer modo, noto bastantes diferenças nas medições dele, as minhas andam mais próximas das do Dan (também um pouco díspares em relação às do Fil). Tanto as minhas, como as do Dan e do Brigantia também, estão normalmente desviadas em relação às do Fil.


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 18:31)

choina disse:


> Boas!
> Não sei se os dados do IM estão actualizados, mas tenho indicação que na Amareleja já foi ultrapassada a barreira dos 40.
> 
> Bons mergulhos! (a quem tiver tempo para os dar)



Às 16h UTC (17h locais):
Amareleja: *40,0ºC*
Elvas: 39,9ºC
Avis: 39,1ºC
Zebreira: 39,0ºC
Mirandela: 38,8ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 18:31)

Bgc disse:


> Faltou um smile destes no post , vocês pegam logo, desgraçados!!
> 
> A zona onde o Fil mora nada tem a ver com a minha, nem em exposição, nem vento, nem tão pouco a vegetação.
> 
> De qualquer modo, noto bastantes diferenças nas medições dele, as minhas andam mais próximas das do Dan (também um pouco díspares em relação às do Fil). Tanto as minhas, como as do Dan e do Brigantia também, estão normalmente desviadas em relação às do Fil.



Pronto assim, sim!  Era isso que estávamos a tentar perceber!


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 18:33)

Mas a conversa nem tinha sido contigo, rapaz.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 18:39)

Bom... por cá a temperatura oscila entre os 25,5ºC e os 25,9ºC, que é a temperatura actual...

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1012 hPa

O vento acalmou... 6,8 km/h


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 18:43)

Continua uma bela diferença, Gilmet 

Soube agora por informação de um familiar que na vila de Murça, próximo de Mirandela, a máxima foi de 37ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 18:49)

Bgc disse:


> Soube agora por informação de um familiar que na vila de Murça, próximo de Mirandela, a máxima foi de 37ºC.



E Mirandela não deve ter ficado muito longe dos 40ºC, uma vez que às 17h locais ia com 38,8ºC.

Aqui em Odivelas a nortada já se faz sentir moderada, e a temperatura já desce.
27ºC de momento.


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 18:52)

Sim, muito provavelmente deve ter tocado nos 40ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 18:53)

Por cá, estão *28,2 ºC* e o vento sopra moderado, com rajadas acima dos *30 km/h*.
A mínima de hoje foi de *18,3 ºC* e a noite foi agradável, com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 18:59)

Por aqui máxima de 28.7ºC hehe neste momento estou com 25.0ºC vento fracote.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 19:13)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*19,3ºC* (7:11)
Máx. de hoje:*31,5ºC* (18:34)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *83%* (7:22) *31%* (18:53)

Rajada máx.:*23,4km/h* (13:55) 

Actual:
30,5ºC
32%HR
1013hpa
4,3km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 19:14)

A temperatura está nos *27,1 ºC*, devido ao vento moderado de *NO*.
O vento está cada vez mais forte e constante, estando muitas vezes a rondar os *40 km/h*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2008 às 19:16)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje a máxima foi de 37.7ºC que calor, ainda de bem que nos próximos dias a temperatura vai descer

T.MInima de Hoje: 18.3ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 19:40)

Por aqui céu limpo e ainda 32,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 17,9ºC / 34,2ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Ago 2008 às 20:04)

bom dia máxima de 34.9 e agora 26.7


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Ago 2008 às 20:13)

mauro miranda disse:


> bom dia máxima de 34.9 e agora 26.7



Fogo 3 km de diferenca  para vale figueira a minha estação oregon registou 35,5 em Vale Figueira  mas tenho pena os dados nao serem fidedignos ... depende das condicoes de sombra e do tempo 

que o sol da bate tenho que fazer o RS ... a estacao  Da apsia dista pouco mais de 5 km da bobadela e teve uma diferenca de 4,6ºC pra maxima do miranda ...:P

Dados de Sta  iria 

Temp max 30. 9ºC 
Temp min 20ºC
Actualmente estao 22.7 ºC 
Vento ja esta a ficar moderado 45 ,3 km\h  de Maximo.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 20:22)

Actualmente:
27,6 graus
40%HR
1014HPA
0,0km/h


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 20:27)

Aqui já vou com 25,8ºC e a descer a bom ritmo. O vento continua de NO 15 km/h


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2008 às 20:45)

boas, por aqui agora 24.9, algum vento para refrescar, tou farta deste calor insupurtavel, venha o Inverno


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2008 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de calor e nada de novo.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

Aqui, levo 19,6ºC neste momento! A temperatura está a descer bem!
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento, quase sempre superior a 10 km/h, que chegou aos *25,4 km/h*, pelas 20:45

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,6ºC (06:45)
MÁXIMA: 27,1ºC (16:27)


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Ago 2008 às 21:04)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................................19.3º (06H50)
T máx........................................30.5º (16H58)
T actual.....................................25.3º 

H min........................................29%
H máx.......................................73%

Pressão actual...........................1015 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Ago 2008 às 21:42)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Fogo 3 km de diferenca  para vale figueira a minha estação oregon registou 35,5 em Vale Figueira  mas tenho pena os dados nao serem fidedignos ... depende das condicoes de sombra e do tempo
> 
> que o sol da bate tenho que fazer o RS ... a estacao  Da apsia dista pouco mais de 5 km da bobadela e teve uma diferenca de 4,6ºC pra maxima do miranda ...:P
> 
> ...



depende tambem da direcção a que esta a estação e de k lado vem o vento

a minha esta virada pa oeste e tenho outra para este, so k essa n diz as máximas so diz as minimas

mas apresentam valores francamente iguais, ate me admiro visto k levam com ventos de direcções diferentes


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Ago 2008 às 21:43)

eu confio mais na de oeste visto k tem uma protecção contra a irradiação do sol enquanto k  a este de manha dispara valores anormais

por exemplo hoje a de este marcava 35 graus Às 8 da manhã, francamente e obvio k nao e verdade

sigo com 24.1 graus vento moderado e ceu limpo, um dia mt bom


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 21:58)

Vou com 24,6ºC e vento fraco de dia vento fresco e humido ao fim da tarde vai embora o vento e fica quente o final do dia é assim basicamente todos os dias quentes deste verão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2008 às 22:08)

Por cá, máxima de *34,8 ºC*. 
Neste momento estão *21,0 ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

Neste momento tenho *18,8ºC*
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Vento a 14,7 km/h

Fractus... na faixa norte e oeste


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2008 às 22:36)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. Mínima - 21,5 ºC; Máxima - 40,0 ºC; agora - 29,0 ºC.


----------



## Sueste (4 Ago 2008 às 22:38)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá, o dia foi um pouco mais fresco em relação aos dias anteriores mas, mesmo assim, continuação de tempo de verão.

Ao longo do dia, soprou uma brisa maritima que não deixou a temperatura subir muito, mas a sensação termica era elevada devido a alguma humidade presente.

*Temp. Máx. *30.6ºC
*Temp. Min.* 20.7ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 24.0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Ago 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite. Hoje foi um dia de ceu muito nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 22,8ºC Hmin - 71%

Tmax -26,2ºC Hmax- 81%

Actual - 23,8ºC e 78% Hr


----------



## fsl (4 Ago 2008 às 23:05)

Em Oeiras:

TEMP´s moderadas: MAX 29.8 , MIN 19.4 e ACTUAL 20.7
VENTO com Nortada forte atingindo 64 Kms/hr
PRESSAO 1014.2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2008 às 23:31)

boas noites hoje mais um dia de bastante calor e abafado e vento fraco,neste momento ainda se sente algum calor  com uma temp: de 27.0ºc com uma máxima de 38.2ºc e minima de 25.3ºc de hoje 



até amanhã


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Ago 2008 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Depois de um dia tórrido com máximas nos 32ºC, está uma noite um pouco húmida.  Tenho cadeiras lá fora na varanda e estão ligeiramente molhadas.
Os dados de actualmente são 24ºC, humidade a 75%, nada de ventos e pressão nos 1014mb. Termino por aqui

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 23:58)

Termino o dia com 18,1ºC
Amanhã, decerto terei uma temperatura mínima mais baixa do que a de hoje (17,6ºC)

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 4 de Agosto:
Tmin: 19,5ºC
Tmáx: 33,1ºC.

Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de Norte e 21,4ºC (está num sobe e desce).


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Ago 2008 às 00:46)

Olá

Lá mais para o fim  de semana espera-se 'brasa' :







Dava-nos muito jeito o clima de São Francisco da Califórnia


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 01:32)

Aqui, tenho a temperatura mínima do dia de ontem! *17,6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2008 às 10:21)

A mínima hoje foi de *16,9 ºC* (03:23)

hoje vai ser um dia um "pouco" mais fresco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2008 às 10:41)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *17,6 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu limpo e vento calmo, tal como está a ser a manhã.


Temperatura nos *24,7 ºC*
Vento a *14 km/h* de *NO*
Humidade nos *53 %*
Pressão nos *1015,7 hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

Bom dia!

Por cá, uma noite mais fresca, tendo a mínima descido aos *16,6ºC*
Os fractus mantiveram-se no céu durante a noite, e, neste momento ainda é possível avistar alguns no topo da Serra

Temperatura nos *21,5ºC* (muito mais fresco que ontem...)
Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 16,5 km/h, tendo já chegado aos *26,2 km/h*


----------



## diogo (5 Ago 2008 às 11:23)

Por aqui também foi uma noite mais fresquinha com *15.6ºC* de mínima.

Por agora o céu está limpo e o vento moderado, com 23.3ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Ago 2008 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Por cá, nem parece que estamos no Verão. O dia está encoberto por um nevoeiro espesso que oculta o sol. Até já chuviscou Isto mais parece aquilo que eu aprendi aqui no forum que alguem disse que se chamava "Rabo do Levante" Se for isso, é capaz de lá mais para a tarde ainda aparecer o sol e voltar o calor

Precisamente agora estão 24ºC, humidade a 75% e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia também amanheceu com nevoeiro espesso, principalmente junto ao mar. Às 08:30h estavam 22,8ºC, que curiosamente era o valor minimo desde as 00:00h

Agora, o sol já apareceu em toda a sua força...e promete mais um dia de muito calor...!!!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 12:01)

A temperatura não deixa de subir, por aqui, estando eu com 22,9ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a *29,4 km/h* (máximo do dia)


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 12:15)

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,6ºC...

Hoje o dia está bem diferente dos ultimos ou seja nada de vento e pouca humidade alguem disse que baixaria hoje a temperatura no litoral mas não é para todos   vou agora com 30,9ºC, 39%HR, 1016hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Ago 2008 às 12:26)

Epa, as nuvens baixas desapareceram num ápice e acabaram de dar lugar a um sol quente que não se aguenta De volta ao calor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2008 às 12:40)

boas tardes por aqui ainda continua verão céu limpo e com vento vento fraco de NW 5kmh.hoje a temp:minima baixou em relação ás noites anteriores ficou-se pelos 19,3ºc,neste momento temp:actual 32.1ºc tambem +  baixa devido ao vento como disse NW.de onde nunca havia abandonar aquela direção para manter as temparaturas + baixas



até já


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Boas, por aqui, manhã de céu nublado "chamado Rabo do Levante", agora já descobriu, sigo com 24.5ºC, e tive de mínima 20.0ºC


----------



## Bgc (5 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu limpo e já 32.5ºC.

Vai ser mais uma tarde de estalar.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 13:08)

Após uns minutos estagnada nos 24,3ºC, eis que subiu aos 24,4ºC
Ontem, tinha esta temperatura ás 12:00

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento fraco, a 5,4 km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 13:09)

Depois de já ter tido 31,7ºC ás 12:31 e 35%HR ás 12:48, vou agora com 27,3ºC e 47%HR o vento voltou ainda que seja fraco ronda agora os 10km/h


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Ago 2008 às 13:11)

Bom dia meteoloucos 

Dia 5 de Agosto de 2008 

Temp min 17.3 ºC as 5h50 
Temp max 26.6 ºC as 12h50
Temp actual 27.2 ºC

Pressao atmosfecira 1024,0 hPa (-0,6 hPa/h)
Humidade Relativa 44 %
Por agora o vento esta fraco.orientado a N NNW NW.


Estive a consultar os graficos dos ultimos 31 dias ... e No Parque urbano em Santa Iria da Azoia só houve 5 dias com temperaturas iguais ou superiores a 30 ºC. Que Estranho o que o Vento consegue fazer as Maximas visto que aquilo e um descampado com 5% de Arvores.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 13:51)

De novo em alta  ;D 31,6ºC, 37%HR, 1015hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 13:53)

Continuo _quase_ estagnado nos 24,6ºC...
Humidade a 60%

... blá blá blá... é sempre a mesma coisa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2008 às 13:55)

boas....aqui ceu limpo vento moderado de W e NW temp: actual 34,1ºc e 19%RH


até logo


----------



## jpmartins (5 Ago 2008 às 13:59)

Por aqui depois de uma manha muito nublada, o ceu está pouco nublado com um temperatura agradável de 25.8ºC.
Min. Matinal 18.1ºC


----------



## Sueste (5 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá, céu nublado com alguma neblina de manhã. Desde o meio dia que o céu está a limpar aos poucos e aos poucos a temperatura vai recuperando.

*Temp. Min.* 20.7ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 26.0ºC

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!

Que manhã excelente de praia na Costa da Caparica!
Ondulação ordenada de ONO, vento fraco de N/NE, água extremamente limpa, e nem estava fria. Arrisco-me a dizer que devia estar a uns 20ºC
Até os peixes andavam lá aos saltos. 
Hoje dava para nadar até longe e voltar que a corrente era nula.
Por momentos até pensei que estava de novo no Algarve

Ao longe, na serra da Sintra, por volta das 8h, era bem visivel um espesso manto de nevoeiro sobre a serra que foi dissipando ao longo da manhã.



Aqui em Odivelas, tarde quente, com céu limpo e vento ainda nulo.
Estão de momento 31,0ºC (máxima do dia até ao momento).

A minima foi de 17,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2008 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde

Hoje a minima por aqui foi de 18.5ºC ligeiramente mais alta que ontém, neste momento estão 34.6º, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO

Até já


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Temperatura nos *32,9 ºC*
Humidade nos *29 %*
Vento nos *10 km/h* de *NE*
Pressão nos *1013,9 hPa*


----------



## fsl (5 Ago 2008 às 15:45)

Em Oeiras:

TEMP´s: Actual 28.6 , Max 28.8 , Min 18.4
VENTO: Nortada moderada cerca de 15/20 Kms/hr
HUM 52
PRESSAO 1014.4


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 16:04)

Neste momento tenho 24,8ºC, e a máxima até agora foi de apenas *24,9ºC*
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2008 às 16:09)

Boa tarde
Dia quente por aqui, estão 31ºC o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## BARROS (5 Ago 2008 às 16:28)

*CHOVEU!!!*
BOM-DIA. Após 42 dias, choveu no domingo em São Paulo. Foram* 14,2mm *de chuva, maior volume que eu já vi em 5 anos pra agosto, e olha que parece que choveu menos que o esperado...





A previsão para esta semana é de pancadas de chuva, com possibilidade de trovoadas. Eu acho difícil, porque já temos sol a pino, poluição, 23,6° e umidade de 57%, com pressão de 927hpa. Vamos ver...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 17:03)

Pois aqui, parece que a chuva não quer nada connosco...

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de 25,3ºC, pelas 16:20
Neste momento já desce, tenho 24,5ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 15,4 km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 17:15)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*19,6ºC* (6:19)
Máx. de hoje:*34,7ºC* (14:57)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *76%* (6:07) *27%* (14:59)

Rajada máx.:*14,0km/h* (16:08) 

Actual:
29,6ºC
35%HR
1015hpa
6,5km/h

E vão *68* dias sem precipitação não é todos os anos que tal acontece    mas vejo a luz ao fundo do tunel dia 12...


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 17:40)

30,6ºC, 33%HR


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2008 às 17:41)

Alandroal: Tarde mais "fresca" que ontem, com vento; 38 ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 17:44)

A subir 30,9ºC , 32%HR mas calor como o de hoje não vai ser facil de o ver tão cedo se é ke se vai ver mais


----------



## Fil (5 Ago 2008 às 17:58)

Boas. Por aqui mais um dia de calor com máxima de 31,4ºC e mínima de 18,7ºC. Agora ainda tenho 30,9ºC e céu limpo. 

Ontem tive o dia mais quente deste mês com máxima de 31,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 18:08)

Pois é... aqui a máxima não passou mesmo dos 25,3ºC

Neste momento tenho 24,4ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## Levante (5 Ago 2008 às 18:24)

Boas pessoal!! A minha ausência deve-se, como devem compreender, a um ritmo frenético de férias  sendo que quando estou em casa com algum descanso como é o caso aproveito pra vir aqui ao forum dar um espreitadela  Tem feito o tipico tempo de verão, nem pra mais nem pra menos, tudo nas médias e nos padrões normais. Se bem que em termos de extremos está a ser escasso, mas ainda bem!
Quanto ao dia de ontem, á semelhança de muitos outros, foi um verdadeiro inferno pra quem estava na praia, era impossivel estar mais de 2m na toalha q nao se aguentava. A temperatura até foi normalissima, em torno dos 31º... a questão é q a sensação térmica devia ser muito superior pq não havia vento e a humidade era elevada. Na Ilha do Farol o mar esteve espelho sem uma unica brisa o santo do dia todo... juntem isso ao iodo da areia que aumenta a intensidade dos ráios uv..e voilá! 
A noite foi extremamente húmida, na praia da Manta Rota estava tudo encharacado da humidade (cacimba, como já ouvi mta gente a dizer ), mas extremamente agradável, tshirt e calçao às 6 da matina sem qq problema  De manhã nao vi mas pelo q me contaram estava tudo tapado, mas qdo acordei já estava tudo limpo e um tempo ofegante, apesar da temperatura ser agradavel (26-27º) a humidade superior a 80% e o vento muito fraco tornavam as coisas insuportáveis  Qdo cheguei e vi a imagem do sat24, era exactamente igual ao ultimo Rabo do Levante  É precisamente isso que se "abateu" por cá mais uma vez, tudo muito tipico  E agora se me permitem vou dar um mergulho à praia e tudo a curtir as férias (se as houver )


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 18:24)

Aqui a máxima chegou aos *31,1ºC*

Estações do IM:

Às 15h UTC:
Mirandela: 37,8ºC
Elvas: 37,7ºC
Portel: 37,7ºC

Às 16h UTC:
Elvas: 37,8ºC
Portel: 37.7ºC
Castro Verde: 37,7ºC

Amareleja off!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2008 às 18:25)

Por aqui máxima de 26.8ºC neste momento 23.3ºC vento moderado rajada máxima de 50 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2008 às 18:37)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 35.6ºC, agora estão 32.9ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NO

T.Minima de hoje: 18.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

Máximo Hoje:  *34,8 ºC* (15:44) 

À tarde a nortada do costume e pronto, um dia como muitos outros deste verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2008 às 20:19)

boas tardes mais um dia de verão passado com as temparaturas mais baixas em relação aos dias anteriores máxima 35.5ºc actual 30.0ºc.



até já


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Ago 2008 às 20:35)

Boa Tarde

Esteve uma tarde muito quente por aqui, com máximas na casa dos 30ºC
Actualmente estão 25ºC e humidade a 75%. Vai ser uma noite bem orvalhada apesar do calor que ainda se faz sentir. Com este calor que aí está e a elevada humidade presente, a orvalhada vai ser intensa

Até já


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Ago 2008 às 20:47)

Boa noite.

Por aqui hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto durante a noite e inicio da manhã com chuva. Durante a tarde céu nublado com boas abertas e sol.

Tmin - 22,8ºC

Tmax - 28,3ºC

Actual - 25,6ºC

Hmin - 72% Hmax -89% Actual 78%

Precipitação entre as 19h de ontem e as 19h de hoje - 19 mm (Praticamente caíram entre as 0h e as 6h da manhã)


----------



## henriquesillva (5 Ago 2008 às 20:50)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min............................19.2º  (06H37)
T máx...........................28.8º  (19H10)
T actual........................22.0º

H min...........................44%
H máx..........................79%

Pressão actual...............1015 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (5 Ago 2008 às 21:22)

hoje tive uma máxima de 33.6 com ceu limpo, mas depois ao fim da tarde tivemos umas nuvens altas que faziam lembrar medusas, era giro

muito calor depois de mais um dia de praia em carcavelos( ontem a agua teve melhor), agora sigo com 24.6

vento fraco, a rajada máxima foi de 29km/h


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

Aqui levo *18,3ºC*
Humidade nos 85%
Pressão nos 1012 hPa
Vento fraco... quase sempre abaixo dos 10 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,6ºC (05:38)
MÁXIMA: 25,3ºC (16:20)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2008 às 21:50)

Por cá, *19,8 ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Turista (5 Ago 2008 às 21:58)

Boa noite a todos,

de momento sigo com 19,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
*Min *- 17,1ºC
*Máx* - 22,4ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2008 às 22:22)

Vou neste momento com...
23,0ºC
60%HR
1015hpa


----------



## mauro miranda (5 Ago 2008 às 22:23)

20.5 graus vento fraco


esta-se melhor 

estive a ver o cape das trovoadas e nada de nada nos proximos dias

k desmotivação


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 22:27)

Bom ritmo de descida por cá! Levo *17,8ºC* neste momento!

Muitos fractos na faixa norte a oeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2008 às 22:33)

boas noites...só agora e que tive tempo de vir aqui ao forum ontem e hoje isto têm andado numa corrida porque o casal cá da casa vai fazer amahã 25 anos no dia em que em frente ao altar jurei(6 AGOSTO 1983)portanto no dia 10 de agosto o joão mais a esposa vai reunir a famalia mais os amigos no restaurantemudando de tema a noite já se sente mais fresca com 25.0ºc e vento moderado de NE.


COMO O TEMPO PASSA ESTOU A FICAR MEIO USADO


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2008 às 22:41)

Boas, por aqui, o dia até foi fresco para quem tem alfarrobas para apanhar, até sabe bem, manhã nublada e tarde com sol.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
actual: 21.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 23:44)

Levo *17,5ºC*, neste momento... amanhã a mínima deverá ser ainda mais baixa do que a de hoje (16,6ºC)


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 23:46)

Por aqui estou com *19,2ºC*.
Vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: 31,1ºC
Tmin: 17,9ºC.


----------



## diogo (5 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

A minha máxima foi de *27.6ºC*, esperava um pouco menos...

Agora: 16.6ºC , 81% HR , 1015.2 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento fraco

Hoje a mínima deve ir abaixo dos 15ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2008 às 00:00)

Acabo o dia com 21,2ºc e 72%HR...

Boa noite!


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Ago 2008 às 00:11)

Boa noite

Por agora, 21ºC, humidade a 93% e nada de ventos Está uma noite parecida com a de ontem, orvalhada. Pois a temperatura actual está muito próxima da temperatura do ponto de orvalho, daí a humidade relativa estar muito elevada 

Esta é a minha noção Se alguem achar que esta noção não esteja certa, corrigam-me sff Temos que ir aprendendo

Por agora é tudo, até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 01:04)

Os fractus estão a descer em latitude, pelo que o céu agora se encontra muito nublado

Temperatura nos 17,4ºC (estagnada)
Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Vento a *21,2 km/h*


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2008 às 01:32)

Estagnado também, mas um pouco mais quente: *18,5ºC.*

E pronto, daqui a umas horas lá vou eu de armas e bagagem até às serras da Beira Alta.
Esta é a pior altura para fazer a mala. Tenho de ir sempre preparado para o Verão e para o Inverno! Nunca se sabe quando depois de um dia de 30ºC, vem um de nevoeiro cerrado e 13ºC

Desta vez, levo comigo uma estação Lidl.
Mesmo sem internet, tentarei fazer chegar ao fórum alguns valores das temperaturas que registarei lá em cima.

Até ao meu regresso!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Ago 2008 às 03:19)

Dia 5 de agosto 

Temp min 17.3ºC
Temp max 29.2ºC

Dia 6 de agosto

Temp actual 17.2ºC
1023.9 hpa 
Hr 90 %


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2008 às 05:46)

Por aqui estou com 16.9ºC  vento fraco humidade nos 98%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2008 às 09:17)

bons dias hoje já se nota mais fresco por estas bandas com algumas nuvens médias e altas e a temparatura minima baixou até aos 15,3ºc quanto ao vento nulo ohando para anemómetro da proteção civil de c.branco nem se mexe.hoje estou a postar do serviço 

até logo vou para o exterior.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2008 às 09:43)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de Hoje foi de 16.8ºC mais fresca que nos dias anteriores, neste momento estão 22.6ºC e o céu está quase limpo, de salientar que o céu já esteve tapado pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2008 às 09:45)

Mínimo Hoje:  14,8 ºC (06:44) (mínima do mês)

Mínima mais fresca hoje. O meu carro estava carregado de água a fazer lembrar os primeiros dias de Outono. Humidade máxima de 91%.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2008 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 19,6ºC (23h59min)
Tmax 26,8ºC

Hoje céu encoberto pela manhã! Pressão em 1013hPa (!).

*Tmin 18,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 10:04)

Bom dia...!

Por aqui... estranhamente a mínima deu-se ás 3:02, sensivelmente á mesma hora em que se registou a humidade mais alta...

A mínima foi *16,8ºC*, e a humidade máxima foi 92%
Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1012 hPa, tendo chegado aos *1011 hPa* durante a madrugada de hoje
Vento fraco, a 4,6 km/h, tendo já chegado aos *21,5 km/h*, também durante a madrugada... hora em que o wind chill atingiu os 12,7ºC

O céu manteve-se muito nublado toda a noite...
Neste momento, bastantes cumulus ao longe, e alguns cirrus


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Ago 2008 às 10:24)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui ,depois de uma mínima normal de 16.1º, mais uma manhã de ceu encoberto.E se ontem "o tempo abriu" logo a meio da manhã,hoje o cenário será diferente.Talvez este cinzento nos faça companhia o dia todo.
Dia que será igual a tantos outros já ocorridos neste  Verão da faixa litoral oeste bem mais fresco que o restante do rectângulo luso.


----------



## psm (6 Ago 2008 às 10:27)

bom dia.
O seguimento que vou pôr é algo repetitivo dos posts que tenho pôsto.
Vindo da assafora, o tempo estava nublado com estratos com vento moderado de N, e com neblina. Pelas 08.00 os estratos dissiparam-se e consegui ver os cirros e autocumulos, temperatura fresca,e ao chegar ao estoril o céu apresentava os mesmos autocumulos e cirros e o vento era inexistente,no entanto a temperatura era mais amena.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2008 às 10:33)

Olá

Neste momento estão a aparecer alguns cirrus no céu e estão 25ºC


----------



## jpmartins (6 Ago 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, com a temperatura nos 20.3ºC.
A min matinal foi de 17.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 10:45)

Os cumulus, manteem-se ao longe, mas aumentam em número!

Temperatura nos 21,8ºC
Vento a 15,4 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 12:05)

Por cá, ainda 22,9ºC

Agora, as nuvens altas, e espessas, encobrem o céu, e o Sol tem dificuldades em espreitar...

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento fraquinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

boas tardes por aqui continua  com temparaturas nada parecido  com os dias anteriores, daquelas que o pessoal nem se sabe aonde se pode esconder da canicula neste momento temp: 26.9ºc com algumas nuvens médias e altas com o vento a soprar lá do tal sitio  de nw


ate logo está na hora do almoço até já


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 13:55)

Por cá, levo 24,3ºC... por vezes o Sol espreita, mas as nuvens altas predominam

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 8,2 km/h

*Pessoal, toca a postar!!*


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2008 às 13:58)

Boas 
A mínima por aqui foi mais baixa hoje 17,7 graus... 
 agora o céu está com algumas nuvens e está fresco apenas 22,9 graus, 66%HR, 1014hpa e vento moderado de W rajada máx. 24,3km/h (13:56)...


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Ago 2008 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, o céu está cheio de cirrus e cirroestratos mas pela manhã aí por volta das 09:00h, as nuvens dominantes eram altocumulos com aspecto de chuva na base, daquelas que aparecem em manhãs muito quentes e húmidas de Verão, quando vai fazer trovoada seca durante a tarde(como aquelas que fizeram no principio de Agosto do ano passado aqui no Algarve) Por enquanto, não é esse o caso que se verifica

Por agora estão 28ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 14:54)

Estou, neste momento, com a temperatura máxima do dia de ontem, ou seja, 25,3ºC

O céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado, e até por vezes encoberto
Os cirrus, têm aspectos muito interessantes...
Há pouco...












Detaque para a pressão, a *1011 hPa*


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2008 às 15:02)

Excelente foto Gil!

Por cá o céu foi diminuindo de nebulosidade e neste momento  está pouco nublado! O vento sopra fraco!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2008 às 15:07)

Boa foto Gil  por aqui tá igual.

Esta menina está a afectar os Açores 





A frescura vem aí  depois de toda estas nuvens.





Já por aqui estou com 27.6ºC com muita radiação difusa


----------



## Brunomc (6 Ago 2008 às 17:10)

Boa Tarde a todos..hoje a maxima aqui andou nos 30 e 31ºC

ás 16h tinha 31,5ºC 

Mário Barros quando e que essa frescura chega a portugal ??


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2008 às 17:19)

Brunomc disse:


> Mário Barros quando e que essa frescura chega a portugal ??



Provavelmente já se irá reflectir nas mínimas de hoje  essencialmente na região norte, já amanhã as máximas serão mais baixas, as temperaturas voltam a subir no sábado 

Por aqui levantou-se um vendaval que parece querer levar tudo rajada máxima de 43.6 km/h não faltará muito para ter 50.

Estou com 23.4ºC o céu já está a limpar daí o vento


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 17:25)

Obrigado... Realmente estava (e ainda está) um céu interessante

A temperatura máxima foi de *25,4ºC*
Neste momento, tenho 24,1ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a moderar-se, com *20,1 km/h*


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2008 às 17:47)

O céu continua pouco nublado mas o vento esse começou a  agora a soprar um pouco mais forte com o fim da tarde!


----------



## Brunomc (6 Ago 2008 às 18:24)

> Provavelmente já se irá reflectir nas mínimas de hoje  essencialmente na região norte, já amanhã as máximas serão mais baixas, as temperaturas voltam a subir no sábado



obrigado pela informação Mário Barros...assim sábado la vou eu para a beach


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2008 às 19:06)

boas tardes mais um dia de verão passado, tomara de o ver pelas costas é a epoca do ano que eu mais detesto,calor comigo não entra gosto mais do inverso  quanto mais melhor,quanto ao dia de hoje falando metereologicamente foi mais fresco tambem já bastava 4 dias e 4 noites já chega,a temparatura chegou como máxima 31,5ºc razoavel, ceu muito nublado com abertas de vez em quando com vento moderado e está feito o resumo do diaactual 27.3ºc


ate já


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 19:27)

Aqui levo 22,9ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,9 km/h

Mais umas fotos da tarde!





















Neste momento, bastantes cumulus, juntamente com cirrocumulus, embora o céu esteja a abrir...


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Ago 2008 às 20:29)

E agora o céu está 50/50 Por cima de mim céu limpo e a Oeste está uma linha de altocumulos.

Agora estão 26ºC e nem sinal de vento.


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Ago 2008 às 20:47)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................................17.5º
T máx.....................................24.9º

H min.....................................50%
H máx....................................79%

Pressão actual.........................1014 hPa


----------



## Sueste (6 Ago 2008 às 21:24)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá, um pouco mais quente que ontem.

*Temp. Máx.* 29.4ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.1ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 26.8ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2008 às 21:32)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,7ºC* (6:52)
Máx. de hoje:*31,4ºC* (16:54)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *90%* (7:11) *30%* (16:55)

Rajada máx.:*24,5km/h* 

Actual:
22,8ºC
67%HR
1015hpa o mínimo hoje foi de 1013hpa...
0,0km/h
Dew point: 16ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2008 às 21:48)

Boa noite

A temperatura máxima de hoje nesta zona foi de 33.3ºC, neste momento estão 23.5ºC e céu com poucas nuvens.
Mas que verão de seca este ano, não há animação nenhuma, tenho saudades

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Ago 2008 às 22:10)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui foi um dia de céu em geral pouco nublado com algum calor.

Tmin - 19,6ºC

Tmax - 28,9ºC

Actual - 25,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 22:11)

Neste momento, encontro-me com 19,3ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1012 hPa

O céu quase que limpou...


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,8ºC (03:02)
MÁXIMA: 25,4ºC (15:05)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2008 às 22:21)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas durante o dia.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Ago 2008 às 23:00)

Por cá, dia ameno e abafado, com céu muito nublado.
A temperatura máxima foi de *28,4 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2008 às 23:05)

Neste instante vou com 21,6ºC, 75%HR, 1016hpa e vento nulo o céu está limpo...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2008 às 23:23)

O céu encobriu e a temperatura estagnou... *19,1ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 91%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento fraco...


----------



## psm (6 Ago 2008 às 23:32)

Grande foto gilmetsuberbo


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Ago 2008 às 23:53)

Boa Noite

Bem, por aqui está vento moderado, com algumas rajadas. A temperatura está nos 26ºC e ao contrario das noites anteriores, hoje quase não há humidade, 31%. O dewpoint aqui agora é de 9ºC, o que significa que para haver condensação, era necessário que a temperatura baixasse até aos 9ºC, coisa que é práticamente impossivel

Por hoje é tudo, até amanhã


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Ainda com 21,1ºC, 79%HR 

até logo!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 00:35)

Puxa... Obrigado psm!



Impressionante! Nada mudou em relação a isto...



Gilmet disse:


> O céu encobriu e a temperatura estagnou... *19,1ºC* neste momento
> 
> Humidade a 91%
> Pressão a 1013 hPa
> Vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2008 às 09:21)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 18.4ºC, neste momento estão 25.0ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Ago 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 20,2ºC (o sensor está colocado na varanda virada a Norte).


----------



## HotSpot (7 Ago 2008 às 09:34)

Mínimo Hoje:  17.9 ºC (02:34) 

Algumas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

Aqui, a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *17,3ºC*, ás 7:25
Neste momento tenho 20,3ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a subir, com 1015 hPa
Vneto a 16,9 km/h (tendo chegado aos 20,8 km/h)

Céu muito nublado por cumulus e cirrus


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Por cá, ambiente fresco. Estão agora 24ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 11:20)

O vento está a aumentar e já chegou aos *26,9 km/h* pelas 10:20
Neste momento está em 21,2 km/h

Temperatura nos 21,9ºC


Segundo o André:

Coordenadas actuais: A 500m em linha recta, a NW da nascente do rio Vouga, num lugar chamado Lapa

Durante o dia de ontem o céu esteve muito nublado e chegou masmo a pingar!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 12:00)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *17,9 ºC*.

*
Temperatura nos 25,1 ºC
Humidade nos 41 %
Vento nos 34 km/h
Pressão nos 1017,3 hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 12:38)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 22.6ºC vento moderado a forte já tive uma rajada máxima até agora de 47.9 Km/h.


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2008 às 13:58)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 18,9ºC
Tmax 28,3ºC

Hoje devido a uma interferência da estação não tenho registo da mínima. O dia tem alterado entre o céu muito e pouco nublado e vento fraco! De salientar que a partir das 12h o calor começou a  sentir-se um  pouco mais, mas a manhã esteve bem fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2008 às 14:26)

boas tardes por aqui tambem se sente algum fresco sem temparaturas alevadas em relação ao ultimos dias com a minima a chegar 16,4ºchoje de manhã céu limpo e neste momento com nuvens altas e médias,temp: actual 26.8ºc com vento fraco de oeste.


até logo


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2008 às 14:32)

E agora está uma linha de nuvens altas a cruzar Portugal (visivel nas imagens de satélite) Daqui é bem visivel, pois o céu está cheio de cirrus. Espera-se que dentro das próximas horas, retorne o céu limpo


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 14:38)

parece q o tempo vai mudar com a aproximaçao de uma frente fria no dia 12 (nao é mto comum mas...)teremos aguaceiros no norte e centro  e frio ( maximas de 20-25 graus)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 14:41)

stormy disse:


> parece q o tempo vai mudar com a aproximaçao de uma frente fria no dia 12 (nao é mto comum mas...)teremos aguaceiros no norte e centro  e frio ( maximas de 20-25 graus)



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, *stormy*. 
Sim, os modelos anunciam isso mesmo.
Vamos ver se a chuva se aguenta, que não a vejo há mais de dois meses.


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 14:58)

o q é mais interessante é que a mslp vai baixar bastante deve ir a menos q 1010 hpa o que é bom para a convecçao   vamos la ver se ha alguma trovoada no norte


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 15:13)

stormy disse:


> o q é mais interessante é que a mslp vai baixar bastante deve ir a menos q 1010 hpa o que é bom para a convecçao   vamos la ver se ha alguma trovoada no norte



Sê bem vindo ao forum stormy 

Olha só um reparo quanto ás trovoadas, no que toca ás condições ideais para as mesmas, é necessário que exista bstante calor essencialmente a nivel do solo e para além do calor ainda é necessário que exista instabilidade sufeciente a nivel da atmosfera para que se possam formar cumulonimbus e por fim descarregarem quando estão no ponto 

Agora, penso que tu quando falas-te de trovoadas as tavas a associar á frente fria, pois e de facto elas podem conter trovoada, mas é por meros instantes, pois é quando o ar quente se mistura com o ar frio muito rapidamente pode gerar trovoada, mas cá em Portugal isso já é um pouco raro a não ser que a frente seje bastante potente e esteje associada a uma depressão 

Neste momento, e isto é a minha opnião, o que quer dizer que pode não ser a mais correcta, podemos ter alguma instabilidade e calor sufeciente para trovoadas e elas não se formarem pois os niveis mais altos da atmosfera estão com temperaturas mais frias que o normal para a época do ano, o que leva que as nuvens não se possam desenvolver até ao seu ponto máximo, por isso, e para mim as trovoadas serão complicadas este ano mas não quer dizer que não ocorram 

Por aqui 23.0ºC vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 15:21)

Por cá, *26,7 ºC* e vento fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas.


----------



## psm (7 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sê bem vindo ao forum stormy
> 
> Olha só um reparo quanto ás trovoadas, no que toca ás condições ideais para as mesmas, é necessário que exista bstante calor essencialmente a nivel do solo e para além do calor ainda é necessário que exista instabilidade sufeciente a nivel da atmosfera para que se possam formar cumulonimbus e por fim descarregarem quando estão no ponto
> 
> ...







Mário depende também do tipo de massas de ar envolvidas


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 15:29)

de facto tens razao...
mas no ecmwf ha tambem a informaçao de que o anticiclone vai deslocar-se no final da prox semana  para este e vai chegar ao centro da europa; se vier um fluxo de leste o tempo vai aquecer bastante e a depressao termica da peninsula poderá favorecer as trovoadas no interior 
portanto elas hao de vir mais cedo ou mais tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 15:33)

stormy disse:


> de facto tens razao...
> mas no ecmwf ha tambem a informaçao de que o anticiclone vai deslocar-se no final da prox semana  para este e vai chegar ao centro da europa; se vier um fluxo de leste o tempo vai aquecer bastante e a depressao termica da peninsula poderá favorecer as trovoadas no interior
> portanto elas hao de vir mais cedo ou mais tarde



Sim 

Mas pelas exprências com trovoadas que o pessoal aqui do forum tem, normalmente fica sempre tudo em Espanha ou na fronteira, pois um facto tambem a destacar é a nossa baixa altitude que não favorece nada a formação de trovoadas, já para não falar da nortada há medida que nos aproximamos do litoral que ainda mais baralha as coisas.


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2008 às 15:37)

stormy disse:


> de facto tens razao...
> mas no ecmwf ha tambem a informaçao de que o anticiclone vai deslocar-se no final da prox semana  para este e vai chegar ao centro da europa; se vier um fluxo de leste o tempo vai aquecer bastante e a depressao termica da peninsula poderá favorecer as trovoadas no interior
> portanto elas hao de vir mais cedo ou mais tarde



Muito bem vindo *stormy*!

O que referiste é de facto uma boa esperança para os amantes das trovoadas! Vamos lá a ver porque isto anda difícil! Já agora aproveito para lembrar-te que existe um tópico de previsões onde poderás colocar a informação que retiras dos modelos 

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, quase não há vento e a temperatura parece não estar a subir muito apesar de tudo!


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2008 às 15:40)

nao sei se se lembram dum grande fenomeno de mesoescala o ano passado em que em espanha (acho q em sevilha mas n me lembro bem do sitio) cairam mais de 200mm só numa tarde!! genial nao?


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 16:04)

psm disse:


> Mário depende também do tipo de massas de ar envolvidas



Sim. As imagens de satélite que o Gil e o Mário puseram ontem mostram uma massa de ar muito estável só com nuvens baixas e não particularmente muito fria, gradiente suave, um pouco mais fresca. Eram também visiveis pequenos arcos indiciando ar mais seco a interagir com ar mais humido. O boundary que vimos ontem teve mais a ver com uma bolsa de humidade que empurrava à frente do que propriamente um choque térmico entre massas de ar com temperaturas muito diferentes. 

Mesmo hoje pelo tipo de nuvens vemos que o ar é muito estável no Oceano frente a Portugal.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Ago 2008 às 16:20)

Máximo Hoje:  28,5 ºC (13:55)

Novamente nas máximas abaixo dos 30ºC

O céu agora está limpo e vento moderado com uma rajada máxima de 45 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 16:23)

Bem Vindo ao fórum, *stormy*!!

Por cá, um dia bastante fresco!! A Máxima até agora foi de *23,2ºC*

Neste momento 22,6ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento moderado, a 18,7 km/h, tendo tido uma máxima de *34,7 km/h*



Por Lapa, onde se encontra o André, a mínima de hoje foi *13,5ºC* e ás 12:06 levava 21ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *26,8 ºC*.
O vento soprou moderado com algumas rajadas durante a tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 17:23)

Nova rajada máxima de vento... com *37,2 km/h*

A temperatura máxima até agora foi de *23,8ºC*
Neste momento 22,8ºC

Humidade a 48%, depois de já ter descido aos *44%*
Vento a 17,2 km/h
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (7 Ago 2008 às 17:24)

Rajada Hoje:  48,3 km/h (16:34)

Maior rajada desde 12 de Julho.


----------



## BARROS (7 Ago 2008 às 17:52)

Bom-dia. Na terça, configurou-se um forte temporal aqui. Em alguns bairros, foram 17mm, oficialmente, 3,2mm. Já estou bem feliz, nunca tinha visto uma chuva assim em agosto, mês mais seco normalmente(ano passado: 0,0mm). As rajadas chegaram a 66km/h.
http://video.globo.com/Videos/Playe...-TEMPORAL+CAUSA+ESTRAGOS+EM+SAO+PAULO,00.html

Esse é o link da reportagem, em bom português.
Caíram 14 árvores, como também mostra o vídeo...

Pra hoje, a previsão é de outro temporal. O céu já está cheio de nuvens cirrus-cúmulos.


----------



## Sueste (7 Ago 2008 às 18:27)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá um dia quente, tive de máxima de 33.7ºC e agora estou com 31.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 18:46)

Por cá o vento deu um salto e que salto! Máximo de *47,8 km/h* hoje!

Neste momento encontra-se nos 19,8 km/h, e raramente desce abaixo dos 15 km/h

Temperatura nos 21,6ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## BARROS (7 Ago 2008 às 19:12)

Aqui tá parecendo dezembro! Céu cheio de cúmulos-nimbus, só que uma fumaça atrapalha o belo visual. *26,3°*, umidade de *65%*, pressão de *924,1hpa.*
Pelo jeito, daqui a pouco começo a ouvir as trovoadas.





mais chuva


----------



## fsl (7 Ago 2008 às 19:15)

Em OEIRAS:

Tempo Fresco: TEMP actual 22.9 , MAX 26.1
VENTO : Nortada com rajada max de 45.1 às 19:00
PRESSAO: 1016.9
HUM 52


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui o fresquinho do costume 20.9ºC e tive uma rajada máxima até agora de 53.6 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2008 às 19:23)

Boa Tarde

Hoje por aqui a máxima foi de 31.0ºC
Neste momento estão 25.6ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NO e o céu está limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 18.4ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2008 às 20:24)

Como era de prever, o céu acabou por limpar por volta das 15:00, só ficaram alguns cirrus dispersos.
Actualmente 28ºC, humidade 35% e vento moderado de Noroeste com rajadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2008 às 20:34)

Aqui por fim o ventooooooooooooo após ter sido constanteeeee o dia todo está a acalmar fiquei pelos 53.6 km/h, tanto vento, por mim ia tudo viver para o interior e colocavam-se éolicas no litoral todo, ainda dava para vender energia a Espanha  mas só durante o Verão, só aqui na zona de Sintra o vento é tanto que daria para abastecer Lisboa inteira  amanhã mais soprará é tão certo como a morte irra 

Estou com 18.9ºC.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (7 Ago 2008 às 20:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui por fim o ventooooooooooooo após ter sido constanteeeee o dia todo está a acalmar fiquei pelos 53.6 km/h, tanto vento, por mim ia tudo viver para o interior e colocavam-se éolicas no litoral todo, ainda dava para vender energia a Espanha  mas só durante o Verão, só aqui na zona de Sintra o vento é tanto que daria para abastecer Lisboa inteira  amanhã mais soprará é tão certo como a morte irra
> 
> Estou com 18.9ºC.



 De acordo metam mas e aqui ao pe do parque urbano a vento duran te o ano todo ... eu sigo com uma rajada max de 48,1 Km\h 


Temp min 19.5 ºC as 1h50 
Temp max 28.4 ºC as 13.30
Temp actual 18.7 ºC
HR 65 % 
Pressao 1016.7 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2008 às 20:48)

boas tardes hoje não se sentiu tanto calor porque o vento fez-se sentir de W,fez com que  a temparatura só chega-se aos 28,9ºc como máxima nada mau para o tempo em que estamos 


temp;actual 22.5ºc vento de w 15kmh


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Ago 2008 às 20:52)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................17.7º
T máx................................23.7º

H min.................................42%
H máx................................84%

Pressão actual....................1017 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 20:59)

Por aqui, 18,3ºC de temperatura
O vento, embora mais calmo, ainda está moderado... pelo que tenho, neste momento 20,1 km/h

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,3ºC (07:25) Secalhar ainda hoje a bato
MÁXIMA: 23,8ºC (16:39)

VENTO MÁXIMO: *47,8 km/h*


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2008 às 21:15)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*20,0ºC* (2:30)
Máx. de hoje:*29,7ºC* (16:06)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *87%* (2:45) *29%* (16:58)

Rajada máx.:*13,3km/h* (10:40)  

Actual:
20,8ºC
55%HR
1018hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2008 às 21:19)

Hoje já está a ser um dia razoável de produção eólica nacional:


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

Na minha rua nestes dias de verão o vento não se sente mas hoje sim teve muito vento andei junto ao rio e por vezes ate custava a andar e cheguei a comer areia


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Ago 2008 às 21:38)

hoje estive na praia e tambem me fartei de comer areia

a praia estava boa tirando o facto de o mar estar maluco daí a bandeirinha amarela em carcavelos

agora

de manha teve nublado com cirrus e cumulos misturados

a tarde apenas cumulos no horizonte este

o vento intensificou-se ao longo do dia tendo tido um máximo de 47.6km/h

amanha é do mesmo com uma pequena descida da temperatura Máx

ah, a máxima foi de 29 graus certinhos


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2008 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo com períodos de alguma nebulosidade alta ao início da tarde.

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 25.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 22:46)

Tenho 17,6ºC e vento a 7,5 km/h

Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Alguns cumulus no céu...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

Termino o dia igualando a mínima deste, com 17,3ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 20,8 km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Ago 2008 às 00:33)

Boa Noite

Por cá, vento de Norte moderado a forte, com rajadas. Estão 22ºC e a noite não está nada agradável

E é tudo, até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 00:57)

Bem... o vento continua a moderar-se, e já chegou aos *36,9 km/h* hoje!

Temperatura nos 17,2ºC,mas já tive 17,1ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2008 às 09:13)

bons dias por aqui a minima baixou até aos 16.4ºc com céu limpo e vento moderado de NW algo ainda fresco


até logo vou em servico para o exterior


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2008 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

A noite foi mais fresquinha...graças à nortada...!!

A minima foi de 18,3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (8 Ago 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin nao  registada
TmaX 24,1ºC (fresquinho)

Hoje pela primeira vez em muitos dias céu praticamente limpo pela manhã excepto alguma neblina em locais mais baixos! 

*Tmin 16,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 09:51)

Bom Dia!

A noite foi ventosa! Mas o record de hoje continua a ser os 36,9 km/h

A temperatura mínima foi de *16,1ºC* pelas 6:57
Neste momento tenho 19,2ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 22,4 km/h

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2008 às 09:54)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 16.9ºC
Neste momento estão 25.3ºC, vento fraco de NO e céu limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2008 às 10:55)

Mínimo Hoje:  16,4 ºC (05:01) 

Mais uma manhã de céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 11:26)

Neste momento tenho *21,1ºC*
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 18,7 km/h

Segundo o André, por Lapa, a temperatura mínima foi *11,0ºC* e neste momento tem 18,3ºC


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2008 às 11:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho *21,1ºC*
> Humidade a 62%
> Pressão a 1015 hPa
> Vento a 18,7 km/h
> ...



tá frio !! eu n aguento menos de 20 graus no verao (junho julho agosto e setembro)
to habituado ao clima do algarve e do alentejo pq vivi no alentejo e ia passar ferias no algarve ate aos 12 anos


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

Boas, por aqui, tive uma mínima baixa para esta altura do ano 15.5ºC, sigo com 24.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2008 às 12:38)

boas tardes por aqui continua tudo na mesma com céu limpo e vento fraco SE com a temparatura a chegar aos 28ºc,hoje vai estar mais calor


até já vamos haver das sopas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2008 às 12:54)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.9ºC, vai estar um puco mais quentinho hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2008 às 13:12)

Por cá mínima de 16.0ºC  neste momento estou com 22.7ºC.

Tive uma rajada de 53.6 km/h ás 2:51 tava a ver um filme a estação desatou a apitar  ainda espero chegar aos 60 hoje por volta das 18h/19h.


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Ago 2008 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui está um dia bom. Não está calor nem está frio Estão 24ºC, céu totalmente limpo e o vento está fraco de Sul.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 13:39)

Aqui levo 22,5ºC, e o vento lá começou a fraquejar... (não por muito tempo)

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 20,1 km/h (costuma estar menos...)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2008 às 14:27)

boas por aqui já se sente maisneste momento já chegou 30,5ºc.

Estamos quase de fim de semana até logo


----------



## BARROS (8 Ago 2008 às 16:22)

E aí... Ontem, como predito, choveu bastante, com muitos raios(até *25mm* em alguns bairros), e hoje podem cair até *40mm!!! *A média para agosto é de 39mm. Já temos 30,4mm. Chove fraco desde a madrugada, só que constantemente.

Agora: *Temp.17,1°, umidade 90%, pressão 929,9hpa, chuva na última hora 1,2mm.*

Estou muito feliz com esse começo de agosto. E espero que seja assim pra vocês aí também...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 16:55)

Aqui já estive com 23,4ºC, mas agora tenho 22,9ºC
O vento aumenta e já tive um novo record do dia, com *42,8 km/h*

Neste momento, humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a *40,1 km/h*


----------



## psm (8 Ago 2008 às 17:24)

boa tarde 
hoje no estoril está a ser um dia com muito vento de NO, e muitas das vezes sopra forte e logicamente com céu limpo, os valores de temperatura devem ser similares ao que o gilmet postou.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2008 às 17:32)

Acabo de ter 56.9 km/h  será que irei ter mais que isto  tou com esperança.

Estou com 22.0ºC.


----------



## Sueste (8 Ago 2008 às 18:09)

Olá boa tarde
Tive uma minima fresquinha de 17.6ºC 

Agora sigo com 27.2ºC. A máxima, até ao momento foi de 27.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 18:21)

Ahhh! Já há muito tempo que não passava dos 50 km/h...

Pois bem... hoje passei... tive *50,4 km/h*

Neste momento, tenho 22,3ºC de temperatura


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2008 às 18:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui como se esperava a máxima foi um pouco mais alta que ontém, chegou aos 32.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 30.1ºC e céu limpo.

T.MInima de Hoje: 16.9ºC


----------



## fsl (8 Ago 2008 às 19:07)

Em OEIRAS:

Temperaturas amenas mas Nortada Forte
TEMP´s : actual 22.8 , max 26.1 e min 17.8
VENTO , rajada de 53.1 as 18:53
HUM 62 
PRESSAO 1015.4


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2008 às 19:08)

boas tardes...finalmente fim de semana hoje por aqui esteve bastante quente 33.3ºc como máxima neste momento 32.3.

ate já


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2008 às 19:54)

Neste momento a temperatura já ai descendo... tenho 21,3ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressãoa 1014 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,1ºC (06:57) Mínima do mês
MÁXIMA: 23,4ºC (16:52) Máxima mais baixa do mês

VENTO MÁXIMO: 50,4 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2008 às 20:05)

Máximo Hoje:  29.3 ºC (14:53) 

Amanhã promete passar dos 30ºC

Aqui a Nortada que já passa a ser mais NorOestada  está mais fraca hoje. Rajada máxima de 40,2 km/h.

A estação do Mário "kaput". Não sei se já anda em testes com o Meteohub.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2008 às 20:23)

boas...neste momento o vento é nulo por aqui há mais de 30 minutos a temparatura tem vinde a descer lentamente 28.6ºc


----------



## mauro miranda (8 Ago 2008 às 20:41)

boa tarde a mínima de hoje foi de 17.4

depois de um excelente dia de praia na costa agora sigo com vento forte com uma rajada máxima de 51.1km/h, realmente muito vento, quando cheguei a estaçao estava caida...

o ceu esteve nublado na zona de sintra e umas nuvens altas perdidas por ai

tive uma máxima de 30.4


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2008 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, e dia mais fresco, principalmente a noite.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC
actual: 24.3ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Ago 2008 às 21:36)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................16.5º
T máx....................................26.3º
T actual.................................23.3º

H min.....................................37%
H máx....................................69%

Pressão actual........................1017 hPa


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2008 às 22:36)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,7ºC* (5:08)
Máx. de hoje:*31,6ºC* (16:31)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *81%* (5:32) *39%* (16:59)

Rajada máx.:*13,0km/h* (12:29)  

Actual:
20,6ºC
63%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2008 às 00:04)

Em Oeiras o vento está a aumentar de intensidade atingindo 59,5 às 23:47 (rajada)


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Ago 2008 às 00:55)

Boa Noite

Por cá, noite muito ventosa. Estão agora 23ºC e vento moderado de Noroeste.

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2008 às 08:58)

bons dias,por aqui céu limpo com uma temparatura minima de 21,5ºc,isto hoje promete ser bastante quente neste momento já 24.2ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de Hoje foi de 16.9ºC igual a de ontém.
Neste momento estão 24.3ºC e céu limpo, isto hoje vai aquecer.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2008 às 09:59)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.4 ºC (03:42) 

Minima igual à de ontem também por aqui.

Hoje a máxima deve rondar os 32ºC


----------



## diogo (9 Ago 2008 às 10:58)

Hoje tive *15.7ºC* de mínima

Dias anteriores:
6/8 - 16.2º / 27.8º
7/8 - 16.7º / 24.7º
8/8 - 15.0º / 24.8º

Agora tenho 23.8ºC.

Logo à noite sou eu que vou partir para o Algarve!


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

Bom dia

Por aqui, 24ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

boas...... mais uma vez por aqui a temparatura vai subindo e de que maneira já canta por enquanto 30.0ºc


----------



## mauro miranda (9 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

bom dia por aqui 23.3 depois de uma minima de 16.9

agora ceu limpo e vento fraco

ontem teve uma ventania, parece k morreu algum escrivão

a rajada máxima foi de 54.3Km/h às 22.43


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2008 às 12:49)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui já estão 32.6ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 12:58)

Tive uma mínima de 18,2ºC...

Hoje estou a ver um dos melhores dias deste verão por aqui!  vento prativamente a 0km/h humidade baixa 33%HR e a temperatura já vai nos 32,3ºC vim agora da rua e está mesmo uma brasa   é aproveitar que a partir de amanha é para ir ficando pior ou seja fresco e nublado  ainda que amanha não esteja mau de todo


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 13:11)

fg!!porque é que fui falar bem do tempo! 28,5ºC , 44%HR e vento a rondar os 10km/h de W


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2008 às 13:19)

boas tardes


Por aqui cada vez mais quente 33.3ºcvento fraco


23% de*RH*


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 13:50)

Voltou a aquecer  33,5ºC, 28%HR, 1016hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h


----------



## Levante (9 Ago 2008 às 13:53)

vizinho Algarvio...15,5?!!?!?  realmente nessa noite estava fresco em relação ao que costumamos ter...um nortezinho que de fohen tinha pouco!  Mas 15,5º? pelo que constatei as estações aqui da zona nao baixaram dos 17-18º...já tinha reparado que as tuas minimas sempre foram "fresquinhas" em comparações com as do Sueste por exemplo... esta alta de olhão... Apesar de não haver calores excessivos... de registar excelentes dias (e noites) de praia


----------



## Sueste (9 Ago 2008 às 14:21)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá minima de 20.2ºC e agora sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## Levante (9 Ago 2008 às 14:31)

Malta do sotavento... não reparam há pouco no horizonte a SE? parecia uma autentica nuvem de pó ao nível do mar!!!!!  De manhã tava tudo limpo e há pouco já nao se via o mar pra lá das ilhas e a SE da Armona via-se mesmo uma mancha acastanhada! Estranho, nc tinha visto... Pelo que se ve no sat24 parece um resto de humidade/nevoeiro matinal que se soltou do fluxo de levante que já se sente no estreito, e que não se dissipou totalmente e se misturou com calor/poeira vinda desse mesmo fluxo... mas isto é mera especulação, o q é certo é q nunca tinha visto este fenómeno


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2008 às 15:16)

boas...por aqui continua a subir a temparatura 34.5ºc ,vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Ago 2008 às 15:46)

Boa Tarde

Por agora, 26ºC, está um dia espetacular, vento fresco de Sul e o mar não se vê está cheio de neblina, provavelmente devido ao fenómeno que aqui o vizinho Levante disse que acabou de acontecer à pouco e tive pena de ter perdido esse fenómeno


----------



## Bgc (9 Ago 2008 às 15:48)

Boa tarde.

Aqui por Bragança, céu limpo e 31ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2008 às 15:54)

Levante disse:


> vizinho Algarvio...15,5?!!?!?  realmente nessa noite estava fresco em relação ao que costumamos ter...um nortezinho que de fohen tinha pouco!  Mas 15,5º? pelo que constatei as estações aqui da zona nao baixaram dos 17-18º...já tinha reparado que as tuas minimas sempre foram "fresquinhas" em comparações com as do Sueste por exemplo... esta alta de olhão... Apesar de não haver calores excessivos... de registar excelentes dias (e noites) de praia



Em relação à mínima de 15.5ºC fiquei incrédulo tanto como tu ficaste, mas foram as 2 estações uma mais velhinha e uma do Lidl, que deram o mesmo valor de mínima, ninguém manda-te morar na zona alta, eu moro numa zona baixa em relação a ti, a Fuzeta é ligeiramente mais quente que Olhão. Tavira nem falo mais parece ser o forno.


----------



## squidward (9 Ago 2008 às 16:09)

por aqui 31.5ºC Céu limpo.


----------



## BARROS (9 Ago 2008 às 16:35)

Boa-tarde. A chuva de Agosto já superou a média, está agora em 49,9mm, nunca vou esquecer dessa semana. Agora o tempo está nublado baixo, garoa em alguns momentos, faz 17°. um friozinho até.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

boas..não falta por aqui 35.7ºc e vento nem se sente por aqui. já estou com saudades delas,para ver se isto muda, são semanas e semanas sempre a mesma coisa já chateiapelos modelos parece haver mundança a partir de segunda feira ar mais fresco para o interior.


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

BARROS disse:


> Boa-tarde. A chuva de Agosto já superou a média, está agora em 49,9mm, nunca vou esquecer dessa semana. Agora o tempo está nublado baixo, garoa em alguns momentos, faz 17°. um friozinho até.



imagino em campos do jordao ou em sao joaquim!!!!!
eu penso que aqui em lisboa temos um clima um pouco mais quente do que essas duas cidades.
lisboa tem um clima mais parecido com porto alegre só q mais seco


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 17:27)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*18,2ºC* (7:00)
Máx. de hoje:*35,7ºC* (17:04)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: ? (5:32) *27%* (17:08)

Rajada máx.:*11,5km/h* (13:09)  

Actual:
32,7ºC
29%HR
1015hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 17:39)

O IM deve andar a dormir quando mete os alertas de calor quando os dias em setubal são frescos e humidos metem alerta amarelo quando vem finalmente um dia muito quente para alerta amarelo não metem nada...enfim!!!

32,3ºC
29%HR

Não sentia tanto calor como hoje ja a muito tempo!!dentro do quarto tenho 29ºC  toohot


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2008 às 18:08)

Em Oeiras:

Como nos dias anteriores, TEMPs amenas mas Vento Forte:

TEMPs actual 24.4 , max 28.0 , min 18.5

VENTO, rajada já atingiu 53 

HUM 60

PRESSAO 1014.8


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2008 às 18:26)

miguel disse:


> *Setubal*...
> Mín. de hoje:*18,2ºC* (7:00)
> Máx. de hoje:*35,7ºC* (17:04)
> 
> ...




Boa Tarde

Por aqui a temperatura máxima de Hoje foi de 35.7ºC que curiosamente foi igual a tua Miguel, neste momento estão 32.3ºC e vento fraco N

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2008 às 19:30)

Por aqui neste momento 21.2ºC tive uma rajada máxima de 56.9 km/h 

O vento mantem-se forte, hoje não tenho o registo da máxima porque ainda me tou a entender com o meteohub.


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Ago 2008 às 21:15)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................18.4º
T máx..............................28.7º
T actual...........................23.9º

H min..............................34%
H máx.............................63%

Pressão actual.................1016 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2008 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e um dia normal de Agosto.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Ago 2008 às 21:47)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: 16,8ºC
Temperatura máxima: 25,4ºC

Humidade mínima: 51%
Humidade máxima: 90%

Pressão mínima: 1013 hPa
Pressão máxima: 1015 hPa

Vento mínimo: 0,0 km/h
Vento máximo: 37,8 km/h

Wind chill mínimo: 12,2ºC
Wind chill máximo: 25,3ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2008 às 23:24)

Neste momento vou com 21,0ºC, 61%HR, 1017hpa vento nulo


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:
TMáx: 27,5ºC
TMin: 20,4ºC


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2008 às 23:42)

Em OEIRAS:

Nortada forte, tendo a rajada atingido 61.2 kms/h às 22:28


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2008 às 00:01)

boas noites por aqui ainda se sente calor 24.4ºc com vento fraco de W temparaturas hoje MAX 35.8 e MIN 21.5ºc.

até amanhã


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2008 às 00:06)

Bem vou indo com uma temperatura de 20,6ºC, Humidade 61% e pressão de 1017hpa o vento não se sente


----------



## F_R (10 Ago 2008 às 01:04)

Boas pessoal

Depois de seguir o forum à já algum tempo finalmente decidi participar. Apesar de não ter estação meteorologica posso dizer que os extemos por Abrantes para o dia *9* foram:

*Temp. Min. *   16.1 °C, às 07:15
*Temp. Máx.*   34.3 °C, às 16:14


Por agora:
17.9 °C
72% de hum.
1014.7 mb
vento a 8 KM\h

Para quando umas trovoadas? Já tenho saudades delas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 01:15)

F_R disse:


> Para quando umas trovoadas? Já tenho saudades delas.



Bem vindo ao forum F_R 

As trovoadas estão dificies de aparecer, talvez ainda este mês no máximo dos máximos inicio de Setembro  não és só tu que tens saudades delas, todo o pessoal aqui tem.

Por cá neste momento 16.9ºC vento moderado.


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2008 às 09:02)

neste momento nao ha condiçoes p fenomenos convectivos ate 16-17 de agosto e calor so no interior sul


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2008 às 09:50)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje a minima foi de 16.6ºC mais baixa que ontém, neste momento estão 24.8ºC, vento farco de NO e céu limpo.
Pois é realmente este verão está muito dificil para as trovoadas virem, pode ser que o para o final deste mês elas venhem


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2008 às 12:05)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 18,9ºC...

Agora vou com o céu limpinho como sempre  e 28,8ºC, 36%HR, 1016hpa e vento..mas qual vento?? 0,0km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu limpo, 25ºC e algum vento de Sul.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2008 às 15:14)

Tão?foi tudo para o Algarve?

Vou com 31,0ºC, 28%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5km/h o céu está agora muito nublado por um manto de nuvens altas que torna o sol fraco e que parece que torna o tempo ainda mais abafado...


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2008 às 16:14)

Nunca me senti tão sozinho 

O dia está muito quente!! vou com 32,3ºC, 28%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraquinhooo as nuvens altas já vão mais a sul e o sol  está muito forte!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

miguel disse:


> Nunca me senti tão sozinho



Já cheguei!



Ora, hoje, por cá, mínima de 16,4ºC pelas 7:04
Neste momento tenho 24,9ºC, que também é a máxima do dia

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 21,5 km/h, tendo já chegado aos 34,0 km/h



Por Lapa, Sernancelhe:

09-08-2008 - 00:31 - Temperatura nos 18,0ºC e humidade a 59%
Mínima de 9 de Agosto: *14,0ºC*
09-08-2008 - 08:34 - Temperatura nos 15,4ºC e humidade a 65%
Máxima de 9 de Agosto: *30,2ºC*

10-08-2008 - 03:11 - Temperatura nos 17,9ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2008 às 17:16)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*18,9ºC* (7:02)
Máx. de hoje:*32,4ºC* (16:15)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *75%* (7:09) *27%* (16:47)

Rajada máx.:*9,4km/h* (16:31)  

Actual:
30,5ºC
29%HR
1014hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2008 às 17:34)

O vento aumentou consideravelmente!

Já tenho um novo record para o dia de hoje, com *47,1 km/h*
Neste momento 30,4 km/h

Temperatura nos 22,5ºC, sendo que a máxima foi 25,0ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1011 hPa

Os fractus começam a chegar cá, mas na Serra de Sintra e na zona Norte o céu já está encoberto


----------



## Sueste (10 Ago 2008 às 17:54)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá um belo dia de verão, vento de SW e agora sigo com 31.5ºC

A minima foi de 19.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2008 às 18:26)

O céu encobriu num piscar de olhos!

Temperatura nos 20,8ºC
Vento, por vezes forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 18:29)

Aqui fica um dos primeiros gráficos "feitos" pelo meteohub  hoje por fim já dormi sem o vummmmmmmm do PC 





A verde o vento a vermelho a temperatura.

Neste momento muitas nuvens a vir de Sintra  e muito muito vento rajada máxima de 56.9 km/h já é o 3 dia que é a rajada máxima das máximas com tal tal valor estou com 21.6ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Ago 2008 às 18:34)

Boas...

Céu nublado por cirrus na metade Norte e limpo a Sul. O vento sopra de NW moderado com rajadas, a temperatura é de 27ºC e a pressão tem vindo a baixar, estando agora a 1011mb.


----------



## squidward (10 Ago 2008 às 19:50)

(10-08-2008)

T.Máx: 29.9ºC 
T.Min: 17.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2008 às 20:00)

Por cá, chegou até a chuviscar! (mas foram só umas pingas dispersas e fracas)

Agora... a neblusidade não é tanta, pelo que o céu está muito nublado
Temperatura nos 20,1ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
O vento também acalmou... pelo que agora se encontra nos 12,6 km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2008 às 20:04)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a temperatura máxima de Hoje foi de 34.0ºC, neste momento estão 26.5ºC, vento farco e o céu está com alguns cirrus
Hoje fui até a São João da talha ( LISBOA) e realmente lá pela volta das 17:00 Horas começou o vento a soprar bem forte, cheguei ao couço o vento estava fraco.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.6ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Ago 2008 às 20:51)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.............................18.0º
T máx............................27.3º
T actual.........................22.5º

H min............................40%
H máx...........................72%

Pressão actual................1014 hPa


----------



## Sueste (10 Ago 2008 às 21:56)

Olá boa noite,

Dia razoavelmente quente por cá ... durante a tarde o vento fraco de SW veio quentinho...

*Temp. Máx.* 31.8ºC
*Temp. Min. *19.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2008 às 22:23)

O céu está encoberto e o vento está moderado a forte!

Temperatura nos 19,9ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a *37,2 km/h*


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,4ºC (07:04)
MÁXIMA: 25,0ºC (16:44)


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2008 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Dados de hoje:
Tmáx: 30,8ºC
Tmin: 21,0ºC


----------



## mocha (10 Ago 2008 às 23:09)

boa noite a todos, acabei de chegar das festas aqui da minha terrinha, e com este vento não apetece muito, chega a ser desagradavel, é o que há.
noite com muitas nuvens e neste momento a minha bela estação do lidl marca22,8ºC, ate amanhã e uma boa noite a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2008 às 23:16)

boas noites hoje o dia por aqui ficou-se por 2 situaçoes distintas, logo pela manhã o calor começou apertar e o sol quente temp.maxima 35.7ºc de hoje segunda parte cerca das 17h começa a soprar o vento de NW fez com que as temparaturas descem-se de para quedas e o vento mais fresco, máxima rajada de vento 30kmh,neste momento 21ºc parecidas com as do litoral espero que continue por longos diasjá chega


até amanhã


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2008 às 23:24)

Agora vou com 22,1ºC, 79%HR, 1014hpa, 4,3km/h e céu nublado que saudades que tinha desta palavra


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2008 às 23:47)

Por aqui muitas nuvens estou com 20.2ºC.

O Daniel Vilão tá com o computador passado  é por isso que não tem podido postar, ele está com 20.4ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

O céu continua encoberto, continua a chuviscar, e o vento está forte, com rajadas que fazem _buuuummm..._()

A temperatura desce lentamente... 19,3ºC
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 22,1 km/h


----------



## lismen (11 Ago 2008 às 01:21)

Na minha zona céu nublado e um vento fresquinho de NW.
Vamos aos dados actuais na minha zona.

Temperatura 20ºC
Humidade 79%
Pressão 1014 MB
Vento de NNW ate 20 km/h

Uma boa segunda feira para todos


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Ago 2008 às 05:18)

Por aqui, depois de tarde/noite com muito nevoeiro 
e uma máxima modesta de 22.6º, agora,
 mais uma vez neste Verão, 
vai chuviscando desde as 2h a espaços.
Recolhidos já 0,4mm.
Temperatura actual anormalmente alta 19,2º.Nem uma aragem.
Noite quase tropical,neste tropical marítimo ar que nos invade.
A faixa costeira do litoral norte, no seu melhor ...
Ou temos chuviscos,ou nevoeiros,ou se houver sol apanharemos com a nortada.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2008 às 07:52)

Aqui céu muito nublado e ameaça um chuvisco que não cai.

E tive a segunda noite do ano com minima acima dos vinte. *20,7ºC*


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2008 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Depois de uma noite bem ventosa com minima de 21ºC, actualmente sigo com céu limpo, 22ºC e algum vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

E não é que tem estado a chuviscar? Recolhi *0,5mm *desde as 00h
A temperatura mínima até agora foi de 18,8ºC

Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento fraco, a 6,8 km/h

Chuvisca...



André, Lapa, Sernancelhe

Extremos de dia 10:

MÍNIMA: 16,1ºC
MÁXIMA: 30,1ºC

11-08-2008 - 0:04 - 16,4ºC e céu encoberto por nuvens baixas


----------



## Levante (11 Ago 2008 às 09:13)

segundo o IM, Faro cidade com 25,2º às 7h da manha!! À mesma hora, grande parte do sotavento andava nos 21º (incluindo tavira e faro aeroporto). Tenho reparado que a temperatura na estação de Faro cidade é sempre mais alta que Faro Aeroporto, apesar da proximidade (em linha recta uns 3-4km). Sendo verdade que o aeroporto está praticamente no meio da Ria Formosa, com forte influência marítima, esta diferença de temperatura matinal é marcante! Poder-se-à falar na fenómeno "ilha de calor" das cidades?


----------



## mocha (11 Ago 2008 às 09:13)

bom dia a todos, que dia maravilhoso ceu muito nublado, da para sentir um pequeno chuvisco na pele mas muito de leve, sigo com 22ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 21.8ºC ( A primeira Minima  acima dos 20ºC este mês), neste momento o céu está encoberto e até já chuviscou mas muiiitooo pouco.


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva fraca. O vento sopra fraco e a pressão está em 1011 hPa. A temperatura está a subir e a descer ao ritmo da chuva pelo que a mínima de hoje pode ser continuamente batida.

*Tmin* (até ao momento)* 20,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 10:59)

Por aqui, algumas abertas há pouco (que já fecharam) e 22,3ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1011 hPa, que já foi aos 1010 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


Lapa ás 9:28:

Céu encoberto, vento fraco de SW, burrifo miudinho e 16,1ºC
Mínima de 15,0ºC

O céu esteve toda a noite encoberto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Ago 2008 às 11:52)

Olá

Depois de alguns dias de ausencia por motivos de férias. Estive na ilha do Pico e do Faial, cá estou eu de volta. 

Por cá céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, algum vento e 22,4ºC de minima


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2008 às 12:09)

Boas, depois de um dia de ausência.

Extremos de Ontem:

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC

Hoje, o dia apresenta-se com céu limpo, sigo com 26.1ºC e tive de mínima 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2008 às 12:24)

boas tardes depois de mais uma semana pela frente de trabalho,esta é mais curta com direito a fim de semana XXL hoje o dia apareceu mais fresco com minima que chegou aos 17.8ºc com céu limpo só tirando as serras que ficam em redor da cidade com os cumes coberto de nuvens baixas,neste momento vamos com 26.4ºc e tambem já com algumas nuvens baixas mas o sol com mais prioridade, e com vento de W por vezes sopra moderado, o resumo da 1ª parte do dia esta dito



até já


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2008 às 12:26)

Por cá a temperatura vai subindo devagar, 25ºC agora.

Continua o ceu coberto por nuvens com zero minutos de sol.


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Boa tarde. Depois de alguns dias(2) na assafora,venho informar que o IM errou na previsão pois escreveram na previsão de  percipitação a norte do sistema montejunto estrela ,mas choveu abaixo do respectivo sistema tanto no estoril como na assafora,neste momento está céu nublado e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2008 às 13:06)

Estas nuvens todas, temperaturas "estranhas" e algum vento é fruto desta depressão.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2008 às 14:29)

Boas pessoal!
Em Setúbal tive a terceira mínima tropical deste ano e esta noite tive a mínima mais alta até agora do ano!! *21,3ºC* (6:51)

A manha foi de céu coberto mas tempo abafado humidade sempre alta...Agora o sol já espreita e tenho os seguintes valores. 25,4ºC, 65%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5 km/h céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2008 às 14:30)

boas...por aqui continua o vento a soprar entre os 15kmh e 25kmh,com algumas nuvens, pelas imagens de satélite veem-se que as nuvens ficam retidas nas serras que ficam N,NW,W da cidade,temparatura actual 27.2ºc e a pressão nos 1009hpa


vou de saida em serviço ao pé da SERRA DA GARDUNHA localidade SÃO VICENTE DA BEIRA nas encostas da serra até logo


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 15:39)

em lisboa temos tempo "tropical" com ceu mto nublado e temperatura de 25 graus e RH de 65% a noite foi morna com 20.3 graus de minima.
ja registrei precipitaçao , mas insignificante.
em vila nova de santo andre, a 18km de sines, ceu nublado com 24.8 graus e RH de 76% ( é este ano q a minha bananeira dá aquelas bananas optimas!!!!!)
em todo o pais a PA esta baixa variando entre 1008 e 1013 hpa


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2008 às 18:13)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*21,3ºC* (6:51)
Máx. de hoje:*28,4ºC* (14:52)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *83%* (8:33) *50%* (15:05)

Rajada máx.:*14,0km/h* (18:08)  

Actual:
24,9ºC
67%HR
1012hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Sueste (11 Ago 2008 às 18:38)

Olá boa tarde,

Tive de máxima de 31.6ºC e agora sigo com 30.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2008 às 18:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a máxima de Hoje foi de 32.4ºC, neste momento estão 28.1ºC e o ceu nublado com abertas.
Basicamente Hoje por aqui não choveu nada, de manhã ainda chuviscou muito pouco mas nem durou 10 minutos, enfim este verão está mesmo seco por aqui.

T.Minima de Hoje: 21.8ºC


----------



## psm (11 Ago 2008 às 18:38)

No sat24 quase se pode ver a relação entre o norte e centro e o contraste com o sul de Portugal em relação a nublosidade isto no visivel.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 18:59)

Aqui a temperatura máxima foi 24,3ºC

O sol apenas brilhou uns minutos durante todo o dia... mas não choveu mais...
O vento tem estado fraco/moderado com uma rajada máxima de *30,8 km/h*

Neste momento tenho 23,1ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a *1009 hPa*
Vento a 5,4 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2008 às 19:17)

boas tardes por aqui a tarde decorreu igual ao periodo da manhã, com vento moderado de W como máxima 30kmh,quanto a temparaturas  máxima 28,2ºc.

Quanto aos proximos dias a previsão é continuação de tempo fresco com o vento a soprar sempre e quanto háela vai cair mais quantidade no litoral norte e centro e se chegar aqui será na proxima madrugada e pouco mais.


neste momento a temparatura 24,3ºc com vento moderado de w a pressão 1008hpa e 55% rh,

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2008 às 20:03)

Máximo Hoje:  29.1 ºC (15:26) 

Rajada Hoje:  37.0 km/h (18:07) 

Acho que a minima tropical da manhã não se vai aguentar até à meia-noite.

Entretanto cheguei agora da "faxina" ao pluviometro que estava cheio de aranhas e pó. Está afinado para começar a contabilizar


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2008 às 20:10)

Boas

Por cá, céu limpo agora apesar de durante a tarde ainda ter aparecido alguns cumulos. Estão 29ºC e o vento sopra moderado de Noroeste. Destaco o valor da pressão que ao longo do dia tem vindo a baixar, estando agora a *1009mb*.

Até já.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2008 às 20:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui a máxima de Hoje foi de 32.4ºC, neste momento estão 28.1ºC e o ceu nublado com abertas.
> Basicamente Hoje por aqui não choveu nada, de manhã ainda chuviscou muito pouco mas nem durou 10 minutos, enfim este verão está mesmo seco por aqui.
> ...



quentinho hem...
hoje vi uns cumulus e n sei porque fiquei com esperança q se desenvolvessem.... vai ser mto dificil


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 20:24)

Aqui, tenho alguma esperança que ainda se batam os *18,8ºC* antes das 00:00 (acho muito alto...)

Neste momento 21,6ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h


Nuvens escuuuras...


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2008 às 20:55)

Boas. Por aqui tenho agora 19,9ºC com céu completamente nublado e vento fraco a moderado de W. A máxima foi de 23,1ºC e a mínima foi de 17,5ºC mas ainda tenho esperança que seja batida antes das 00h.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Ago 2008 às 21:01)

Bem é a primeira vez que participo neste tópico... mas espero que seja a primeira de muitas outras participações .

Ora nem sei bem o que escrever...., cá vai  :

21h 00min
24,5ºC com céu nublado (cúmulo-nimbos) e vento moderado a forte.
Penso que estou perante uma anomalia meteorológica, pois não é comum ter esta temperatura a esta hora... 


PS: espero que seja mais ou menos isto que devo ir colocando 


Abraço


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Ago 2008 às 21:03)

[B]Em Guimarães:[/B]

T min...............................19.7º
T máx..............................23.6º
T actual...........................20.1º

H min...............................66%
H máx..............................89%

Pressão actual..................1008 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (11 Ago 2008 às 21:11)

ola boa noite tive uma minima tropical com 20.3

agora estão 21 graus certinhos

o dia foi mt estranho, teve todo o dia nublado e ate encoberto com chuvisco logo de maha

depois a hora do almoço abriu tivemos momentos de sol e agora a noite voltou a fechar e bem, está muito negro

a máxima foi baixinha 26.5 graus

espero k estejam a ter umas boas ferias pk eu tb estou a ter, tirando o tempo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Ago 2008 às 21:19)

Boa tarde.

Céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin -22,4ºC

Tmax - 27,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 21:37)

Por aqui... o céu continua encoberto e a temperatura está nos 21,6ºC (ok, perdi a esperança de bater os 18,8ºC antes das 00:00)

Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 18,8ºC (07:04)
MÁXIMA: 24,3ºC (12:51)



Por Lapa, o André já deve estar a ter alguma animação... mas como em casa ele não tem rede... coitado... não pode comunicar


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  29.1 ºC (15:26)
> 
> Rajada Hoje:  37.0 km/h (18:07)
> 
> ...



Eu já fiz o mesmo tinha muita areia do deserto dentro   vir a chuva é que está mais complicado 

Vou com 22,1ºC será que a mínima de hoje que é de 21,3ºc vai ser batida??veremos  Humidade 87%  pressão 1013hpa o vento é fraco inferior a 10kmh


----------



## mocha (11 Ago 2008 às 22:35)

boa noite, por aqui continuação de ceu coberto por algumas nuvens, algum vento e 24,7C até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2008 às 22:39)

Aqui "já" tenho 20,9ºC

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1009 hPa
Vento a 2,8 km/h

O céu continua encoberto...


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2008 às 22:55)

Boa foto Gil!! A tua máquina dá para apanhares umas boas trovoadas nocturnas  elas é que não querem nada com este cantinho 

22,1ºC
87%HR
1013hpa
5,0km/h

O céu aqui está nublado mas não tanto como nessa foto de cima...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2008 às 23:31)

boas..por hoje me despeço com céu estrelado e limpo,com vento mais calmo de W e com uma temparatura de 19.9ºc...77%rh....pressão 1009hpa.


até amanhã


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2008 às 23:39)

Sigo agora com 24ºC, vento fraco e fresco de Noroeste. A pressão voltou a subir desde o meu ultimo post que foi às 20:10, marcava 1009mb, actualmente estão 1011mb, o mesmo valor que se verificou durante quase todo o dia. A máxima de hoje foi de 31ºC e a minima de 21ºC

Por agora é tudo, até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 00:04)

miguel disse:


> Boa foto Gil!! A tua máquina dá para apanhares umas boas trovoadas nocturnas  elas é que não querem nada com este cantinho



Obrigado Miguel! Pois, esta máquina é nova... ainda não a pude testar com trovoadas... vamos lá ver se conseguirei...


Terminei o dia com 20,5ºC
Só agora é que vi, ao apontar os extremos do dia que, ás 19:12, a pressão chegou aos *1008 hPa*


*Por Lapa:*

Nevoeiro, chuva fraca e nevoeiro persistente desde as 22h
Neste momento estão 15,3ºC

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,0ºC
MÁXIMA: 19,4ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 00:07)

miguel disse:


> Vou com 22,1ºC será que a mínima de hoje que é de 21,3ºc vai ser batida??veremos  Humidade 87%  pressão 1013hpa o vento é fraco inferior a 10kmh



Lá está não foi batida a mínima...

Vou com 21,9ºC completamente estagnada a temperatura...89%HR, 1012hpa, 6,5km/h W  esta noite poderá mesmo ser de novo tropical!!


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 00:26)

A temperatura até sobe em vez de descer  

22,1ºC
88%HR
1013hpa


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 00:31)

Por aqui as nuvens continuam, apenas se vê o brilho da lua, por isso não está tão serrado como há pouco, mas continua nublado.

O vento moderado continua e a temperatura ronda os *21.6ºC*. Pelo que me parece, longe ainda de atingir a mínima .


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 00:34)

22,3ºC
87%HR
1012hpa anda num sobe e desce 

Até logo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 00:43)

Por cá 21.1ºC  tou com calor, não faz vento  amanhã por esta hora já direi o contrário


----------



## Ledo (12 Ago 2008 às 01:00)

Aqui chove bem com temp. 19,8ºC; a pressão essa a lembrar outras estações do ano 1007,8hPa!


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 01:43)

Aqui  21 °C verdadeiramente tropical dada a muita humidade (90%) e sem vento. Se no Porto chove mais tropical deve parecer.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Ago 2008 às 02:13)

Vince disse:


> . Se no Porto chove mais tropical deve parecer.



Sim .por aqui dia cinzento.Nada de sol.Chove ou chuvisca a espaços há mais de 24 horas .
Mas a temperatura oscila entre mínimas quase tropicais 19,1º e máximas modestas,21,2º.Mas sim, sim: esta humidade ,com esta temperatura e sem vento,pois que por aqui parece Verão ,mas só à  noite quando não chuvisca...


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 02:37)

Mário Barros;80785
[URL=http://imageshack.us disse:
			
		

> [/URL]




Por curiosidade, um corte transversal da atmosfera mais ou menos desde o Porto até um pouco para lá do centro da depressão mostrando a distribuição das temperaturas e ventos com a altitude. Porto para a direita, centro da depressão para a esquerda (onde muda a direcção dos ventos)







Da depressão até à costa algarvia


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 02:57)

Tá a chuviscar  20.9ºC.


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2008 às 03:18)

Boas

Por Abrantes os extremos do dia 11 fora:

*Temperatura Máxima *= 26.3 °C, às 18:02
*Temperatura Mínima* = 19.3 °C, às 07:19

Neste Momento
20.7 ºC
87% de humidade
e sem vento


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 03:41)

Continua a chuviscar, já molhou o chão  20.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2008 às 03:59)

Por aqui também chuvisca, levo 1,4 mm até ao momento e a temperatura é de 16,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 04:37)

Tá a chover  20.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2008 às 07:49)

Por aqui acumulou 0,2 mm. Eu bem sabia que tinha que limpar ontem o "penico"

Não é muito mas é a unica coisa desde 16 de Junho.

2ª noite tropical consecutiva, mínima de *20,3ºC*  mas ainda desce...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 08:45)

Bom dia! E que dia! Já tinha saudades!

Chuva durante a noite, que já acumulou *2,0mm*!!

Quanto a temperatura mínima, bem, estou a tê-la agora, com *18,3ºC*
Humidade a 94%
Pressão, que já desceu aos 1007 hPa, mas que agora está em 1010 hPa
Vento a 1,0 km/h


Enfim... o dia começa bem!


----------



## mocha (12 Ago 2008 às 09:20)

Bom dia!!!! aqui tambem chuviscou, ja deu para matar saudades
Sigo com ceu completamente encoberto e 21ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 09:22)

Parou de chover, o céu continua ameaçador, e nova mínima do dia com 18,1ºC
O vento aumentou, e está nos 12,6 km/h


EDIT: Recomeçou a chover...


----------



## mocha (12 Ago 2008 às 09:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Parou de chover, o céu continua ameaçador, e nova mínima do dia com 18,1ºC
> O vento aumentou, e está nos 12,6 km/h
> 
> 
> EDIT: Recomeçou a chover...



vê lá se te decides se chove ou não  joking


----------



## Kraliv (12 Ago 2008 às 09:34)

Boas,



Mínima de 18,3ºC aqui pelo Redondo.

Chuvisca  à meia-hora... molha parvos e espertos 





cumps


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2008 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 21.5ºC ( já é a 2 Minima acima dos 20ºC este mês), Bem  o dia Hoje começou com alguns chuviscos que até deu para molhar o chão, mas por agora já não chove e o céu encontra-se nublado e estão 23.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2008 às 09:45)

stormy disse:


> quentinho hem...
> hoje vi uns cumulus e n sei porque fiquei com esperança q se desenvolvessem.... vai ser mto dificil



Pois é enquanto que no litoral a temperatura anda na casa dos 20ºC/25ºC cá mais para o sul é sempre mais quentinho


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 09:59)

mocha disse:


> vê lá se te decides se chove ou não  joking



 Agora sim, já parou... o céu está a abrir... e o sol já espreita!

Temperatura nos 18,9ºC
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h


Por Lapa, mínima de 13,2ºC... actualmente estão 14,3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 10:15)

Por aqui vêm-se agora os primeiros raios de sol , mas com algumas nuvens ainda.

O vento é fraco e não constante.

Temperatura mínima: *19,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *23,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 10:33)

Boas
tive minima de 19,7 graus...
esta manha tem chuviscado mas claro o meu pluviometro não registou nada resumindo continuo a seco desde 29 de Maio  volta a chuviscar mas a estrada já secou não tarda muito tá sol pois a frente passa até ao fim da manha. agora estão 21,4 graus , 83%HR, 1013 hpa durante a madrugada chegou aos 1011hpa.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 10:58)

Por aqui tenho alguns cúmulos e desde que começaram a aparecer os primeiros raios de sol, a temperatura não para de subir...

Continuo com vento fraco.

Temp. actual: *24,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

Aqui ainda estão *19,8ºC* e céu muito nublado, apenas com algumas abertas...

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 15,1 km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2008 às 12:25)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu nublado por cúmulos alternando com abertas, 25ºC, vento fraco de Noroeste e pressão a 1012mb.

A minima desta noite foi 20ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2008 às 12:33)

Boas, por aqui, alguma nebulosidade de manhã, agora céu pouco nublado sigo com 25.0ºC, e tive de mínima 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

boas tardes pelos vistos  pelo litoral ainda caiu alguma,como se previa,para aqui ainda continuo há espera dela,como tinha mencionado ontem se ouve-se alguma seria pela manhã ou pela madrugada mas não aconteceupela manhã esteve totalmente encoberto para dar lugar ao sol a partir das 10h ate agora, a temp: minima 18,4ºc com vento constante de W,neste momento 23,5ºc.


até já


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 12:39)

Que festa vai neste forum  por meros mm 

Por aqui mínima de 19.2ºC, estou com 22.7ºC finalmente acabou-se a difusa a frescura já impera


----------



## ecobcg (12 Ago 2008 às 12:42)

Bom dia,

Ontem esqueci-me de colocar os valores registados. Aqui vão os *valores referentes a 11 de Agosto*:
Tmáx: 29,2ºC
Tmin: 20.4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 12:47)

Vento fraco a moderado.

Céu com alguns cúmulos.

Temp. actual: *27.0ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2008 às 13:02)

Bem por aqui nunca mais chuviscou portanto já está tudo seco outravez porque o que choveu não foi quase nada, por isso já vou com 57 dias que não chove a sério, neste momento estão 27.0ºC e céu nublado com abertas


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 13:08)

Aqui o céu está limpo... completamente... 

Temperaturanos 21,6ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a subir,com 1012 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 13:08)

Uma zona do país sem nuvens ás 11h era a zona de Castelo Branco (Beira Baixa) .


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 14:09)

Até agora, a temperatura máxima foi de 21,9ºC

Neste momento 21,6ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 22,1km/h, com um record de *33,1 km/h* ás 14:00 em ponto!


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 14:24)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem por aqui nunca mais chuviscou portanto já está tudo seco outravez porque o que choveu não foi quase nada, por isso já vou com 57 dias que não chove a sério, neste momento estão 27.0ºC e céu nublado com abertas



Pois e eu aqui já vou com *75 dias* sem 1mm registado!! a olho...vá 0,5mm desde 29 de Maio  mas estou confiante que no próximo fim de semana registe 1mm  

Vou com 27,4ºC, 40%HR, 1014hpa, 4,3km/h e céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2008 às 14:24)

boas por aqui continua céu limpo ,nuvens nem velas,com vento moderado NW com uma temparatura de 24,4ºc.


até logo


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2008 às 15:16)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 20,8ºC
Tmax 26,2ºC

Hoje céu encoberto e chuviscos até sensivelmente meio da manhã... depois o céu foi apresentando abertas e neste momento encontra-se pouco nublado. Vento fraco.

*Tmin 20,4ºC*


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2008 às 16:06)

em lisboa(olivais norte) cheguei a 1mm hehehe!!!! 
a minima foi de 20.4 e a max ate agora de 24.7 
em vila nova de santo andre  estao 24.1 graus a minima foi de 20 e nem uma pinga.
a pressao atm. esta a subir e a RH a descer nas 2 estaçoes com vento fraco a moderado de norte (20-25 kph)


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 16:27)

Céu totalmente limpo com vento praticamente nulo.

Temp. actual: *28,7ºC*

A não ser que me engane, mas já devo ter atingido a temperatura máxima, que foi de 29,3ºC, mas logo confirmo .


----------



## redragon (12 Ago 2008 às 16:28)

Não estava previsto para aqui mas a verdade é que de manhã ainda caiu alguma chuvinha. Agora está céu pouco nublado e algum calor


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

Continuam alguns cumulos no céu e vento fraco de Noroeste. Está a entrar bastante ar quente pela minha janela e a temperatura nem está muito alta, 27ºC. Que tempo estranho este


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 17:50)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*19,7ºC* (5:54)
Máx. de hoje:*28,2ºC* (15:56)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *98%/B] (7:18) 30% (16:00)

Rajada máx.:13,3km/h (5:38)  

Precipitação: 0,3mm a olho 

Actual:
25,0ºC
36%HR
1014hpa
0,0km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 17:52)

Por cá, a máxima não passou de uns míseros, mas muito agradáveis *23,3ºC*

Neste momento 22,2ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 23,1 km/h, com um máximo de *40,8 km/h*, pelas 15:37

O céu continua limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 18:18)

Por cá máxima de 23.0ºC neste momento estou com 21.2ºC vento moderado 

Esta noite espero uma boa mínima  uns 16ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2008 às 18:30)

boas tardes por aqui mantem-se o céu totalmente limpo com vento moderado por vezes com rajadas máxima 33kmp de W,parece ser a tônica dos proximos dias e com temparaturas  nocturnas bastante frescas a partir do dia 16 talvez chegue alguma para aqui.


temparatura máximado dia 25.2ºc actual 24.1ºc.


----------



## Sueste (12 Ago 2008 às 19:13)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá mais um dia quente:

*Temp. Máx.* 32.1ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.7ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 30.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 19:49)

O vento sopra a 14,7 km/h e a temperatura está nos 20,4ºC
A humidade a encontra-se nos 55%
A pressão nos 1012 hPa


O céu continua limpo... até a Serra está limpa! Algo que é raro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2008 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens e dia quente.

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2008 às 20:18)

por aqui a temparatura vai descendo bem com 20.8ºc já se sente mais fresco desde há muitos dias que não se sentia a esta hora bem bom


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Ago 2008 às 20:42)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...........................17.8º
T máx..........................22.1º

H mim..........................43%
H máx.........................94%

Pressão actual.............1016 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 20:44)

Por cá, decerto que bato a mínima do dia (18,1ºC) antes das 23:59... até a devo bater mesmo antes das 21:00, dado o ritmo a que a temperatura está a descer

Neste momento tenho *18,3ºC*
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h

Estão dois cumulus a Oeste...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 20:49)

Por aqui 18.5ºC humidade bastante baixa 61% está um ventinho que até arrepanha o céu da boca


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2008 às 21:13)

Máximo Hoje:  27.3 ºC (14:53) 

A minima da manhã já foi batida, agora 19,6ºC

O vento vai soprando acima dos 20 km/h de NNO

Segundo o GFS a nortada amanhã vai ser bem forte....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2008 às 21:14)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a temperatura máxima de Hoje foi de 28.6ºC, neste momento está fresquinho estão 21.3ºC e céu limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 21.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 21:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Segundo o GFS a nortada amanhã vai ser bem forte....



É ? lá vou eu amanhã voar  tou farto de vento.

Estou com 17.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 21:22)

Boas
Vou agora com 20,5ºC, 49%HR  , 1016hpa


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 21:23)

Ah Mário! *Parabéns pelas **3000* *mensagens*!!


Tenho 17,6ºC... a partir de agora vou estar com os olhos no céu...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Ago 2008 às 21:25)

Boa noite. 

Hoje por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã e boas abertas pela tarde. 

Tmin - 22,7ºC Hmin - 70%

Tmax - 28,2ºC Hmax - 86%

Actual - 24,3ºC e 74%


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 21:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Ah Mário! *Parabéns pelas **3000* *mensagens*!!
> 
> 
> Tenho 17,6ºC...a partir de agora vou estar com os olhos no céu...



Bahhh tenho que abrandar nisto, já são mensagens a mais.

Estou com 17.6ºC, eu tambem vou ter com os olhos no céu


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

Ora tinha dito que a mínima tinha sido de 19,4ºC, mas ou muito me engano ou antes da meia noite vou superar essa mínima.

Temp. actual: *20,2ºC* e a descer


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 21:54)

Eu esta noite ainda vou bater a minha mínima que é de 19,7ºC... vou neste momento com 19,9ºC, 56%HR, 1016hpa


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2008 às 22:07)

Por aqui 19.5 °C, vento quase nulo.
Há pouco na TVI falaram deste Verão frio e chuvoso. Ainda bem que não moro no mesmo país que a TVI, não é televisão que um país decente tenha


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 22:17)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui 19.5 °C, vento quase nulo.
> Há pouco na TVI falaram deste Verão frio e chuvoso. Ainda bem que não moro no mesmo país que a TVI, não é televisão que um país decente tenha



Só a TVI! eu ouvi nos 3 canais  enfim até tenho medo do que vão dizer no Sábado quando voltar a chover! se calhar algo do tipo"estamos a ter um verão Londrino em Portugal"


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 22:23)

miguel disse:


> *Setubal*...
> Mín. de hoje:*19,7ºC* (5:54)
> Máx. de hoje:*28,2ºC* (15:56)
> 
> ...


*

Bem acabo de bater  a mínima vou agora com 19,4ºC esta vai ser uma noite resquinha  devo ficar com 16/17ºC de mínima *


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

As temperaturas mínimas vão sendo batidas consecutivamente Tenho, neste momento *16,8ºC*!

Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

boas por aqui já se sente fresco a minima da noite passada já ficou para trás neste momento 17,4ºc com vento constante de W e ceu limpo .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Ago 2008 às 23:07)

Algumas  Fotos do Pico e do Faial

Igreja Matriz da Vila da Madalena na Ilha do Pico





A Ilha do Pico com o Faial ao fundo





O Canal, com a Ilha do Pico ao Fundo






De  novo o canal com São Jorge no horizonte





Ilha do Faial - A caldeira 





Cabeço Gordo - O Ponto mais alto da Ilha do Faial com 1043 m





Marina da Horta - Ilha do Faial





Igreja das Angustias na cidade da Horta





Dia de Nevoeiro na Montanha do Pico - A 1200 metros de Altitude





A Casa da Montanha - Situada a 1200 metros de Altitude na Ilha do Pico.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2008 às 23:13)

*Dave* disse:


> Ora tinha dito que a mínima tinha sido de 19,4ºC, mas ou muito me engano ou antes da meia noite vou superar essa mínima.
> 
> Temp. actual: *20,2ºC* e a descer



Pois bem ainda falta aprox. 1 hora para o dia 12 chegar ao fim e as minhas suspeitas confirmam-se, estou com *18,4ºC*, ou seja, em pouco mais de 1 hora, as temperaturas baixaram *1,8ºC* .



Gilmet disse:


> As temperaturas mínimas vão sendo batidas consecutivamente



É bem verdade! Ontem a estas horas tinha 20,3ºC, aos invés de hoje.

Stay


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2008 às 23:18)

Belas imagens MiguelMinhoto 

Vou com 18,9ºC, 64%HR, 1016hpa e céu limpo


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2008 às 23:18)

Boa Noite

Excelentes fotos MiguelMinhotoPor agora, 25ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste. Quanto a registos:

T. Min  - 20ºC
T. Máx - 29ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2008 às 23:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Algumas  Fotos do Pico e do Faial
> 
> Igreja Matriz da Vila da Madalena na Ilha do Pico
> 
> ...



 boas fotos essencialmente do nevoeiro.

Ás 22h:

Lamas de Mouro: 10.3ºC
Penhas Douradas 7.7ºC

Já eu tou com 16.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2008 às 23:27)

Aqui 17,8ºC e tambem a descer. Esta mesmo fresco mas o vento vai acalmando.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2008 às 23:31)

Lindas Fotografias!!



Mário Barros disse:


> Penhas Douradas 7.7ºC



Para além dessa temperatura, lá, o vento está a 34,2 km/h e a humidade a 93%... (imagino...)


Por cá já vou com *16,4ºC* que também é a mínima do dia...
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 0,7 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2008 às 00:02)

Já entrei na rampa dos 17ºC... esta noite promete.

Como é meia noite, deixo aqui o resumo do dia.

Temp. mínima = temp. actual: *17.7ºC*
Temp. máxima: *29,3ºC*

Abraço


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 00:07)

Dia 12 Terça feira

Min: *18,7ºC* (23:59) 
Máx: *28,2ºC* (15:56)

Actual:
18,7ºC
67%HR
1016hpa
5,8km/h W


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 00:10)

Aqui, o dia 12 terminou com *16,2ºC* de temperatura mínima...

Neste momento a temperatura mantem-se
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h


Segundo o IM:

*Penhas Douradas *- 7,5ºC - 91% - 35,3 km/h
*Montalegre *- 9,1ºC - 84% - 2,9 km/h
*Lamas de Mouro *- 9,5ºC - 98% - 8,6 km/h


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Grande queda de temperatura 

Setubal:






Fonte:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp

A minha estação indica:
18,7ºC
67%HR
1016hpa


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 00:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ás 22h:
> 
> Lamas de Mouro: 10.3ºC
> Penhas Douradas 7.7ºC



Muito interessante o valor das Penhas Douradas dada a hora que é, ainda cedo.
Se continuar a descer poderemos ter aqui uma mínima importante para a 1ª quinzena de Agosto.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 00:26)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Algumas  Fotos do Pico e do Faial




Muito bonitas Miguel 
Essa viagem de barco entre o Faial e o Pico é muito bonita, fi-la há uns anos atrás.
Mas se for no Inverno com mar revolto ui ui, tenho uma amiga açoreana que tem que fazer essa viagem bastantes vezes e no Inverno com ondulação só com stock de sacos de enjoo e alguma coragem


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 00:27)

Bem Penhas Douradas já deixou a mínima a minhas


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 00:36)

Despeço-me com 16,1ºC

Por Lapa, o André relata uma temperatura de *10,4ºC*
Lapa - Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: 10,7ºC
Máxima: 19,9ºC


Veremos até quanto desce hoje...


----------



## Turista (13 Ago 2008 às 00:54)

Olá a todos, sigo neste momento com 17,2ºC parece que esta noite vai ser mesmo  ainda para mais com o vento a ajudar.

Extremos de 12 de Agosto:

Min - 18,8ºC
Máx - 20,9ºC

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2008 às 01:21)

Turista disse:


> Olá a todos, sigo neste momento com 17,2ºC parece que esta noite vai ser mesmo  ainda para mais com o vento a ajudar.
> 
> Extremos de 12 de Agosto:
> 
> ...



O vento por vezes faz com que as mínimas não baixem muito.


----------



## F_R (13 Ago 2008 às 02:30)

Boas
extremos do dia 12

*Temperatura Máxima* = 26.2 °C,  às 14:21
*Temperatura Mínima *= 17.1 °C,  às 00:00

Ainda cairam 0.8 mm

Neste Momento

15.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2008 às 08:14)

Aqui o vento não deixou baixar a temperatura

Mínimo Hoje:  15.6 ºC (06:43) 

Nem minima do mês é.

Vai ser um dia de sol mas fresco com forte nortada para o fim da tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2008 às 09:18)

Bom Dia

Por aqui Hoje a minima foi de 15.6ºC, bem mais fria relação a ontém
Neste momento estão 21.4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 09:19)

*Mínimas interessantes às 06:00 UTC em variados locais*






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 09:36)

belem disse:


> O vento por vezes faz com que as mínimas não baixem muito.



consoante a direcçao..


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Por cá, mínima de *15,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 18,0ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 18,7 km/h, tenho já chegado aos *28,8 km/h* ás 9:00



Por Lapa, o André relata uma mínima *7,9ºC*!
Ás 8:48 ia com 10,2ºC



Segundo os gráficos, quem foi mais baixo foi mesmo *Lamas de Mouro*, que chegou mesmo aos 5,1ºC ou 5,0ºC


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 10:28)

Bragança teve pelo menos 6,4ºC, talvez um pouco menos.

Em termos de mês de Agosto tem havido temperaturas mais baixas, como por exemplo o ano passado os 5.9ºC  mas foi mais tarde, a 22 de Agosto. 
Até 13 de Agosto é preciso recuar a 1978 para encontrar um valor tão baixo, embora em 1986 houvesse um valor muito próximo.

1977-08-23 6,0ºC
1977-08-29	 4,0ºC
1978-08-01	 6,0ºC
1985-08-26	 5,2ºC
1986-08-04	 6,5ºC
2007-08-22	 5,9ºC

Isto no entanto apenas desde 1973, porque para trás deve ter haver valores mais baixos, o registo mínimo nacional para Agosto são 0.3 °C na Lagoa Comprida a 18 de Agosto de 1945, nos anos loucos do clima em Portugal.


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 10:45)

ta frio esta manha com 18 graus, 72% RH e vento de 27kph em santo andre (minima de 15 com 84% de RH )
em lisboa tb ta fresco estao 18.5 , RH de 61% e vento de 19 kph(segundo o IM) e a minima foi de 16.6 com RH de 81% .


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2008 às 10:48)

Vince disse:


> Bragança teve pelo menos 6,4ºC, talvez um pouco menos.
> 
> Em termos de mês de Agosto tem havido temperaturas mais baixas, como por exemplo o ano passado os 5.9ºC  mas foi mais tarde, a 22 de Agosto.
> Até 13 de Agosto é preciso recuar a 1978 para encontrar um valor tão baixo.
> ...



é interessante pq há 1 tendencia de subida e descida dos valores da tmin ao logo desse periodo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2008 às 11:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!Por cá, mínima de *15,0ºC*



Imitador pá ...Por cá mínima tambem de 15.0ºC estou com 20.5ºC tá um briol  estamos em que mês, sinto-me perdido


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2008 às 11:19)

Rajada máxima de 46,7 km/h.

A temperatura passou agora os 24ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

Por aqui registei uma temperatura mínima (das 0h até agora) de *14,6ºC*.

No que toca à temperatura actual, estou com *23,4ºC*.




Mário Barros disse:


> estamos em que mês, sinto-me perdido



Eu também  , por aqui costuma estar tão quentinho ...


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2008 às 12:22)

Bom dia

Bem, isto hoje anda tudo nos ares Desde esta noite até agora, vento moderado a forte de Norte, temperatura actual de 27ºC e céu totalmente limpo, com uma linha de autocumulos a Norte, já conferi pelas imagens de satelite e esta tarde deve atravessar o Algarve ou se dissipar no baixo Alentejo

A temperatura minima esta noite foi 18ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

boas tardes despois de uma noite algo fresca para esta altura do ano onde a temparatura ainda desceu abaixo dos 10ºc nalgumas localidades,por aqui não baixou dos 14,6ºc,o vento esse continua a soprar com rajadas max:33kmh de nw e céu totalmente azul,actual 23,6ºc.pessão nos 1014hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

Boas, por aqui, mínima de 17.1ºC, agora sigo com 26.3ºC.


----------



## Sueste (13 Ago 2008 às 13:35)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá já foi atingida a temperatura máxima de 32.2ºC. A minima foi de 18.1ºC. E agora estou com 29.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Ago 2008 às 13:54)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 25 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima da última noite ficou-se por 11 graus.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2008 às 14:03)

Agora estou com *27,3ºC*.

Não sei se chegarei à máxima de ontem (29,4ºC), pois a mínima também foi muito mais baixa.... 3,1ºC de diferença.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2008 às 14:11)

boas..neste momento o vento moderado deixou soprar para fraco fez com que as temparaturas subissem a maxima de ontem já foi ultrapassada 26.3ºc e céu limpo.


ate logo


----------



## Levante (13 Ago 2008 às 14:16)

Manhã bastante quente por cá, com regime de ventos variável dos quadrantes norte e sul, sendo que a temperatura já chegou aos 32º!


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 14:52)

Boas
 A noite já foi fresca tive de mínima 16,1 graus... 
 Agora vou com 28,4 graus, 28%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco! de manha ainda éra moderado mas acalmou!


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2008 às 15:28)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 17,4ºC (23h59min)
Tmax 23,1ºC

Hoje céu limpo durante a manhã e agora. O vento é fraco!

*Tmin 14,3ºC*


----------



## Rog (13 Ago 2008 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,
Por cá no norte da Madeira 22,4ºC
68%HR
1020hpa
ceu nublado com abertas..


E já agora recordando um artigo que li pela manhã, hoje dia 13 Agosto é dia dos canhotos, parabéns aos membros canhotos do forum


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2008 às 15:49)

Céu limpo, excepto alguns cirros.

Temp. actual: *29,1ºC*

 Acabei de ver um redemoinho... mas quando peguei na máquina ele dissipou-se .


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2008 às 15:52)

Rog disse:


> E já agora recordando um artigo que li pela manhã, hoje dia 13 Agosto é dia dos canhotos, parabéns aos membros canhotos do forum



Obrigado ROG, sou um dos canhotos do forum 

Máxima de 28,2ºC e o vento continua a soprar moderado.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 16:32)

Boas
Já sei a quantidade de precipitação caida ontem aqui em Setubal *0,3mm*, vi no site do IM na estação que deve ser aqui ao pé de mim pois é a que mostra a temperatura mais proxima das minhas a estação é a de Setubal(Areias) 








Tenho agora:
28,1ºC 
29%HR
1016hpa


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 17:08)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*16,1ºC* (6:56)
Máx. de hoje:*28,4ºC* (15:32)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *78%* (6:36) *28%* (14:46)

Actual:
26,5ºC
30%HR
1016hpa
4,3km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2008 às 18:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje a temperatura máxima foi de 29.8ºC, neste momento estão 27.4ºC, vento moderado de NO e céu com poucos cirrus.

T.Minima de Hoje: 15.6ºC:cold:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2008 às 18:10)

boas tardes por  aqui a tarde foi quente ,o vento de tarde deixou de circular as temparaturas ainda chegaram aos 30.2ºccontinua céu limpo temp:actual29.8ºc.com vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2008 às 18:55)

A nortada continua a soprar com alguma força. 25-40 km/h com rajada máxima de 48 km/h.

23,1ºC a prometer mais uma noite fresca.


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2008 às 18:58)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, o vento mantem-se moderado e ainda está calor
Atingi a máxima aos 32ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

Rog disse:


> E já agora recordando um artigo que li pela manhã, hoje dia 13 Agosto é dia dos canhotos, parabéns aos membros canhotos do forum



Obrigado...

Por cá, uma máxima bem freca, de *22,8ºC*
O vento tem andado forte, pelo que já chegou aos *48,2 km/h*

Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 15,1 km/h


----------



## Levante (13 Ago 2008 às 19:43)

Enquanto no resto do país, incluindo o interior, as temperaturas são "vergonhosas" para esta altura do ano, aqui fez-se sentir um dos dias mais quentes do verão, que começou logo de manha com um regime de brisas variáveis de muito fraca intensidade (a variar entre S e N), humidade muito baixa, temperaturas entre os 29º-32º, sendo que agora ao fim da tarde levantou-se um vento, que apesar de fraco, tava carregadinho de fohen, e saí da praia por volta das 6h com um ar quente e seco, 34º e a humidade esteve muito proxima dos 10%


----------



## psm (13 Ago 2008 às 19:49)

Levante disse:


> Enquanto no resto do país, incluindo o interior, as temperaturas são "vergonhosas" para esta altura do ano, aqui fez-se sentir um dos dias mais quentes do verão, que começou logo de manha com um regime de brisas variáveis de muito fraca intensidade (a variar entre S e N), humidade muito baixa, temperaturas entre os 29º-32º, sendo que agora ao fim da tarde levantou-se um vento, que apesar de fraco, tava carregadinho de fohen, e saí da praia por volta das 6h com um ar quente e seco, 34º e a humidade esteve muito proxima dos 10%





É o Algarve outro pais meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 20:42)

Por aqui já levo *17,6ºC*!

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

O céu está limpo, com excepçãode um ou dois fractus a Noroeste


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Ago 2008 às 21:03)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................14.5º
T máx................................22.3º
T actual.............................18.8º

H min.................................42%
T máx................................98%

Pressão actual.....................1017 hPa


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 21:12)

Vou agora com 20,6ºC, 47%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

Já vou nos *16,9ºC*, e o vento continua fraco/moderado

Humidade nos 70%
Pressão nos 1014 hPa


Ás 20h, Lamas de Mouro ia com *12ºC* e Castro Marim com *31ºC*!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2008 às 21:45)

boas noites .. a temparatura já desceu bastante neste momento 20.5ºc já com vento moderado de W.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2008 às 22:18)

Depois da noite de ontem ter feito o termómetro descer até aos 17,7ºC antes das 0h, hoje (das 9h até agora) penso ter voltado ás temperaturas quase normais...

Temp. actual: *22,2ºC*
Céu bastante limpo e vento nulo a muito fraco, certamente durante a noite não será assim.


Resumo do dia 12:

Temp. máxima: *29,9ºC*
Temp. mínima: *14,6ºC* - pelo andamento da carruagem, duvido mesmo muito que a temperatura vá descer 7,6ºC .


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2008 às 22:22)

Boas, por aqui, um dia quente e céu limpo.

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 24.5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Ago 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado. 

Tmin - 18,8ºC

Tmax - 28ºC

Actual - 24,2ºC


----------



## fsl (13 Ago 2008 às 22:50)

Em Oeiras:

TEMP´s : actual 18.3 , max 25.4 , min 16.8

VENTO : moderado a enfraquecer depois de ter atingido rajadas de cerca de 50kms/hr, às 19:50

HUM 66

PRESSAO 1017.6


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Ago 2008 às 23:05)

Olá, boa noite

Por algumas estatísticas que consultei, cheguei à conclusão que temos um mês de Agosto com temperaturas normais para a época. Nessas estatísticas, abarcando mais de 50 anos, Lisboa, por exemplo, surgia com uma temperatura média de cerca de 22º C. Na realidade, o clima da zona costeira ocidental portuguesa é classificado como parente da variedade californiana, embora ligeiramente mais quente. Esperemos que assim  continue, porque de escaldões estamos fartos, em particular nestes últimos 5 anos.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 23:13)

A temperatura já desce com mais calma. Tenho *16,3ºC*
A humidade subiu um pouco pelo que se encontra nos 72%


Ás 22h, Lamas de Mouro tinha *9ºC* e Castro Marim tinha *27,4ºC*


Por Lapa: Extremos de hoje:

MÍNIMA: 7,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 23,2ºC

Neste momento *12,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2008 às 23:16)

boas por aqui a temparatura já vai nos 18.2ºc e vento moderado de W.


até amanhã


----------



## Turista (13 Ago 2008 às 23:21)

belem disse:


> O vento por vezes faz com que as mínimas não baixem muito.



Por acaso a mínima ficou-se pelos 17,1ºc mas com o vendaval, esteve uma noite muito desagradável. Quanto à máxima, esta ficou em 19,8ºc

De momento sigo com 17,8ºC / 73% de humidade / 1019.2 hPa.

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2008 às 23:24)

Vou neste momento com 18,2ºC, 55%HR, 1018hpa e vento a zeros


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

Por aqui o vento mantem-se moderado com rajadas de Norte, estão 23ºC e humidade aos 45%. Dados de hoje:

T. Min - 18ºC
T. Máx - 32ºC

Por hoje é tudo, até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 00:26)

A temperatura está estagnada nos 16,0ºC...
Humidade nos 73%

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 15,0ºC (07:30)
MÁXIMA: 22,8ºC (17:27)


Ás 23h, Lamas de Mouro tinha *8,7ºC* e Castro Marim tinha *24,2ºC* (são sempre as mesmas localidades...)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 01:55)

Despeço-me com *16,0 ºC* e céu com algumas nuvens.
O vento está agora mais calmo, mas atingi os *43 km/h* a meio da tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 02:20)

Estou com 16.0ºC  acho que tá o ideal para ir há praia...vamos a la playa ?? Afinal, tamos em Agosto ou não ??


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2008 às 02:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com 16.0ºC  acho que tá o ideal para ir há praia...vamos a la playa ?? Afinal, tamos em Agosto ou não ??



A esta hora não. lol
De dia lá para a tardinha,sim.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2008 às 02:59)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá, boa noite
> 
> Por algumas estatísticas que consultei, cheguei à conclusão que temos um mês de Agosto com temperaturas normais para a época. Nessas estatísticas, abarcando mais de 50 anos, Lisboa, por exemplo, surgia com uma temperatura média de cerca de 22º C. Na realidade, o clima da zona costeira ocidental portuguesa é classificado como parente da variedade californiana, embora ligeiramente mais quente. Esperemos que assim  continue, porque de escaldões estamos fartos, em particular nestes últimos 5 anos.



Concordo com a semelhança com a zona costeira da Califórnia, tanto que não só já vi dados, como conheço pessoas de lá.
Mas o mês de Agosto ainda não acabou. Ainda nem chegámos a meio...
Logo veremos.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2008 às 03:06)

Levante disse:


> Enquanto no resto do país, incluindo o interior, as temperaturas são "vergonhosas" para esta altura do ano, aqui fez-se sentir um dos dias mais quentes do verão, que começou logo de manha com um regime de brisas variáveis de muito fraca intensidade (a variar entre S e N), humidade muito baixa, temperaturas entre os 29º-32º, sendo que agora ao fim da tarde levantou-se um vento, que apesar de fraco, tava carregadinho de fohen, e saí da praia por volta das 6h com um ar quente e seco, 34º e a humidade esteve muito proxima dos 10%



Duvido que nas zonas mais quentes do interior os valores sejam vergonhosos, mesmo nesta fase menos quente do verão.
Claro que não falo de Beja ou Évora e Ca, porque essas não estão em posição favorável para serem muito quentes.
Por acaso reparei no calor que está em Castro Marim pelo site do IM e de facto 34 graus é um bom valor, embora até me arrisque a dizer que não seja o ponto mais quente em Portugal do dia de hoje. Provavelmente sim, mas só  na zona costeira...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2008 às 09:36)

Afinal foi uma noite mais fria do que estava à espera...

Esta noite a temperatura desceu até aos *15,9ºC*.

Temp. actual: *18,4ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2008 às 09:39)

Bom Dia Pessoal

A minima de hoje por aqui foi de 15.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.7ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2008 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 14,3ºC
Tmax 23,6ºC

Hoje céu pouco nublado numa manhã fresquinha! T shirt na rua... Nem pensar!

*Tmin 15,6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2008 às 10:13)

Minima de *14,7ºC* (minima do mês) No ano passado chegou aos 14,4ºC

O vento médio ontem foi de 20,9 km/h, o maximo para um dia desde 11 de Maio....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 10:24)

Olá a todos. 
Mais uma mínima fresca, desta vez de *15,6 ºC*.
Ontem a mínima foi de *15,4 ºC* e a máxima de *26,2 ºC*.


----------



## Levante (14 Ago 2008 às 10:27)

belem disse:


> Duvido que nas zonas mais quentes do interior os valores sejam vergonhosos, mesmo nesta fase menos quente do verão.
> Claro que não falo de Beja ou Évora e Ca, porque essas não estão em posição favorável para serem muito quentes.
> Por acaso reparei no calor que está em Castro Marim pelo site do IM e de facto 34 graus é um bom valor, embora até me arrisque a dizer que não seja o ponto mais quente em Portugal do dia de hoje. Provavelmente sim, mas só  na zona costeira...



Não foi isso que quis dizer...quando me referi a temperaturas "vergonhosas" referia-me no geral, quer litoral quer interior, e em relação ao normal para Agosto. Não duvido que ontem a Amareleja por exemplo também tenha atingido 34º. Mas em relação às médias lá verificadas, não deixa de ser "vergonhoso"  E também nao quis dizer que aqui esta região costeira do Algarve tenha sido o ponto mais quente do país, apenas quis realçar o quão particular é o clima da zona, que num dia em q o resto do país tem minimas e maximas abaixo da média, aqui se faz sentir calor um dia inteiro num regime de ventos e humidade que nada tem a ver com o restante território.  Mas já que trouxeste isso à discussão, e não estou a afirmar nada, não me admirava que o sotavento tivesse sido o ponto quente de Portugal no dia de ontem. Não sei se já cá estiveste...mas o fohen aqui faz-se sentir e bem, mesmo quando nao há grandes massas de ar quente no interior do país...  Mas atenção, não estou a afirmar nada, é questão de se ir ver nos registos


----------



## Levante (14 Ago 2008 às 10:41)

Fui ao IM e nem a Amareleja nem Elvas ultrapassaram os 32,5º...  Mértola e Alcoutim também andaram nos 30º... Afinal não estava mto enganado, e aqui dá pra ver que não é preciso uma massa de ar quente no interior algarvio e alentejano para se fazer sentir fohen. Aliás, penso que a característica do fohen vá de encontro a isto: a sotavento de uma cadeia montanhosa (nao é que o Caldeirão sejam os Alpes... , mas também serve), o ar desce, seca e aquece. Ou seja, não é necessário que este CALOR do outro lado


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 10:52)

Levante disse:


> Fui ao IM e nem a Amareleja nem Elvas ultrapassaram os 32,5º...  Mértola e Alcoutim também andaram nos 30º... Afinal não estava mto enganado, e aqui dá pra ver que não é preciso uma massa de ar quente no interior algarvio e alentejano para se fazer sentir fohen. Aliás, penso que a característica do fohen vá de encontro a isto: a sotavento de uma cadeia montanhosa (nao é que o Caldeirão sejam os Alpes... , mas também serve), o ar desce, seca e aquece. Ou seja, não é necessário que este CALOR do outro lado



quando estou de ferias em santo andre, em situaçoes de levante tb ocorre fohen pq o vento ao subir a serra de grandola(300/400m) e ao desce-la aquece e as noites toram-se horrendas (25 graus as 10 pm!!) e de dia ficam 38 graus . 
segundo a minha experiencia isto acontece (com esta intensidade) umas 5 vezes por decada.
mas todos os anos acontesse mesmo q com pouca intensidade


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*

a corrente do labrador e a baia de hudson tao maradas!!
vejam a sst anomaly no ecm!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 11:06)

Por cá, vou com *22,2 ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
O céu está bastante nublado, mas com tendência para limpar.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 11:08)

o algarve em alerta amarelo devido ao calor??!!!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Por cá, a mínima foi mais alta do que a de ontem..., com 15,3ºC pelas 7:19
Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 20,1 km/h

O céu está muito nublado por cirroestratus e cumulus...


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2008 às 11:51)

Por aqui é quase meio-dia e a temperatura actual é de *23,9ºC*.

Céu completamente "pisado" por cirros e vento muito fraco .


*ESTA É A MINHA MENSAGEM NÚMERO 100*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 12:24)

Parabéns palas *100* mensagens Dave!

Aqui a temperatura tem vindo a descer depois de ter ido aos 20,7ºC... pelo que neste momento tenho *20,3ºC*

O céu continua muito nublado, mas os cumulus desapareceram quasepor completo, pelo que agora perssistem os cirroestratus

Vento a 19,4 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

Quando parecia que o céu ia limpar, encobriu.
A temperatura está nos *23,4 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

boas tardes depois de uma noite fresca com a temparatura minima a chegar aos 14.9ºc quanto ao céu de manhã pouco nublado neste momento mais nublado por nuvens altas e medias,temp:actual 24.8ºc vento fraco,pressão 1016hpa e 27% RH.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2008 às 13:08)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 25.2ºC, céu com algumas nuvens altas, e tive uma mínima de 16.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 13:19)

E não é que por cá, tenho neste momento *20,2ºC*?

O céu está práticamente encoberto, por cirroestratus
A humidade está nos 52%
A pressão está nos 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 13:39)

Por cá, estou com *23,8 ºC* e céu encoberto.
O vento acalmou, mas de vez em quando há algumas rajadas.


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Ago 2008 às 13:45)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, céu com alguns cirrus, vento fraco de Noroeste, temperatura actual de 27ºC e pressão a 1017mb.

A temperatura minima desta noite foi: 17ºC


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2008 às 13:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui a temperatura tem vindo a descer depois de ter ido aos 20,7ºC... pelo que neste momento tenho *20,3ºC*



Aqui estagnou! Depois de ter estado sempre a subir, já há algum tempo que se mantém nos *27,1ºC*, um pouco também devido ao céu que ficou muito encoberto.
Parece uma estufa  chegou a esta temperatura e daqui não passa.


Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2008 às 14:02)

por aqui tuda na mesma já com a temparatura mais elevada 25.4ºc e pouco nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco de W.



até logo estamos quase de fim de semana XXL


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 14:14)

Está frio por aqui..., ainda tenho *20,3ºC*!
Até agora a máxima foi de 21,2ºC

Humidade a 54%
Pressãoa 1018 hPa

O céu está práticamente encoberto... e começam agora a aparecer alguns cumulus na Serra


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2008 às 14:25)

Máxima para já de 26,1ºC O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO. Céu com muitas nuvens.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 14:26)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 16,0ºC...

Agora o céu está a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas e a temperatura é alta vou com 27,4ºC, 32%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5km/h


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

chegou aos 4 graus em lamas de mouro!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 15:02)

Estou com *23,4 ºC* e o céu começa a limpar.
A máxima momentânea ainda pode ser batida.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 16:14)

Por aqui estão 27,1ºC...


----------



## Minho (14 Ago 2008 às 16:22)

Um pouco à imagem do que aconteceu em Lamas de Mouro (a menos de 10 km em linha recta de Melgaço) registei uma mínima de 10.4ºC e ontem de 10.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 16:52)

É verdade... Lamas de Mouro tovou os 4ºC pelas 06:00!

Por aqui, o céu foi abrindo, e a temperatura aumentou...
Tenho, neste momento 22,1ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 22,8ºC

Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 17,4 km/h, tendo já chegado aos *33,1 km/h* pelas 15:55



Por Lapa, a mínima de hoje foi de 9,7ºC
Ás 14:50, lá, estavam 21,5ºC

Esta tarde, o André já apresentará dados directamente de *Várzea da Serra*!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2008 às 16:57)

Começou a soprar um pouco mais forte o vento.

Neste momento estou com *26,8ºC*.

Penso já ter atingido a máxima diária, que foi de *28,0ºC*.

ABRAÇO


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 17:59)

Não tenho dados agora mas está calor até se custa tar ao sol.


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2008 às 18:06)

miguel disse:


> Não tenho dados agora mas está calor até se custa tar ao sol.



Curioso contraste... Por aqui o sol é como se não existisse tal a "brandura" do seu calor... Dia mesmo agradável (para quem não gosta de calor extremo)...


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 18:34)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*16,0ºC* (7:04)
Máx. de hoje:*27,5ºC* (15:46)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *75%* (7:03) *32%* (15:57)

Actual:
23,6ºC
40%HR
1020hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 18:36)

vitamos disse:


> Curioso contraste... Por aqui o sol é como se não existisse tal a "brandura" do seu calor... Dia mesmo agradável (para quem não gosta de calor extremo)...



Pois mas eu estava no meio da cidade rodeado de prédios sem uma brisa o sol até queimava


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2008 às 18:36)

Céu mais limpo que à pouco, embora continuem alguns cirros...



			
				*Dave* disse:
			
		

> Neste momento estou com *26,8ºC*.



Escrevi isto à mais ou menos 1h 30min e neste intervalo de tempo a temperatura baixou apenas 0,4ºC, pois estou com *26,4ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2008 às 18:38)

boas tardes fim de semana finalmentehoje esteve um dia fresco por aqui, maxima 25.9ºc sempre o vento a soprar moderado de W e nublado por vezes de nuvens altas,actual 22.5ºc


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 18:47)

Aqui a temperatura custa a baixar 23,3ºC, 41%HR e a pressão a subir deve estar no pico 1021hpa vai cair a partir de amanha ao fim do dia


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 18:50)

Por aqui, a temperatura está estagnada entre os 21,3ºC e os 21,4ºC...

Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 13,7 km/h

Alguns cirrus e cumulus no céu


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2008 às 19:11)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 12 ºC; Temp. máxima - 29 ºC; Agora - 25,5 ºC.

*Dia marcado por muito vento, por vezes com rajadas (especialmente ontem à noite); o céu esteve com períodos de muita nebulosidade alta.*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2008 às 19:12)

Boa Tarde

Hoje por aqui o vento tem soprado moderado, a temperatura máxima foi de 28.9ºC ( um pouco mais fresco que ontém), neste moemnto estão 24.3ºC, vento fraco de W e céu com poucos cirrus.

T.Minima de Hoje: 15.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2008 às 20:01)

Boa Tarde a todos

24ºC por aqui
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado 

agora e que reparei no site do IM que o distrito de Beja tá em alerta amarelo devido ao vento forte...mais forte na costa alentejana


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 20:12)

Por aqui, tenho neste momento *19,3ºC*
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 15,1 km/h

Existe uma ligeira neblina...


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Ago 2008 às 20:20)

Por cá, céu praticamente limpo mas ainda a pouco andavam por aí uns cirrus Vento fraco de Norte e a temperatura máxima atingiu os 29ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2008 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e céu limpo.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (14 Ago 2008 às 20:51)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...................................14.1º
T máx..................................21.9º
T actual...............................18.2º

H min...................................41%
H máx..................................78%

Pressão actual.......................1021 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 21:07)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *24,7 ºC*.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 21:36)

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo... levo *17,1ºC*

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1019 hPa


Há pouco, o céu apresentava umas cores bonitas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 21:54)

Bela foto, *Gil*. 
Por cá, estão *17,7 ºC* e o vento acalmou bastante.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Ago 2008 às 22:01)

Boa noite.

POr cá dia quente com céu muito nublado com chuvisco pela manhã e céu pouco nublado pela tarde.

Tmin - 23,7ºC

Tmax - 29,1ºC

Actual - 25,7ºC


----------



## mocha (14 Ago 2008 às 22:06)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> POr cá dia quente com céu muito nublado com chuvisco pela manhã e céu pouco nublado pela tarde.
> 
> ...



olha o desaparecido
por aqui ceu com poucas nuvens algum vento e neste momento a bela da estação lidl marca 20.5ºC
bom fim de semana prlongado a todos


----------



## Brigantia (14 Ago 2008 às 22:33)

Boas,

Boa foto Gil

Noite fresca por Bragança, neste momento 14ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 22:42)

Por cá, estou com *17,3 ºC* e *65 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2008 às 22:43)

Obrigado a ambos...

Neste momento já levo *16,4ºC*... definitivamente a temperatura hoje está a descer a melhor ritmo que ontem!
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1020 hPa

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,3ºC (07:19)
MÁXIMA: 22,8ºC (16:41)


Bem... noite fresquinha na Torre, segundo as _Estradas de Portugal_...






Segundo o _Instituto de Meteorologia_, estão *8,2ºC* nas Penhas Douradas e *27,4ºC* em Castro Marim, com vento a 33,8 km/h e 23,8 km/h, respectivamente


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2008 às 23:22)

Por aqui vou neste momento com 18,9ºC, 61%HR, *1023hpa*


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2008 às 00:20)

Esta noite está um pouco mais fria que as ultimas por aqui...

18,0ºC, 65%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2008 às 00:22)

Por aqui a temperatura sofreu uma forte descida .

Embora só vá ainda com *17,4ºC* a mínima de hoje, dia 15, deverá descer muito abaixo da mínima de ontem que foi de 15,9ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Ago 2008 às 01:21)

belem disse:


> Concordo com a semelhança com a zona costeira da Califórnia, tanto que não só já vi dados, como conheço pessoas de lá.
> Mas o mês de Agosto ainda não acabou. Ainda nem chegámos a meio...
> Logo veremos.



Esperemos que o resto não aqueça muito e se mantenha a média normal. O fim de semana promete ser 'molhado', em particular no Norte.

Para já, em Lisboa, seguimos com 17º C; cerca de 1020 hPa; céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 01:31)

Por cá, sigo com *16,1 ºC* e humidade nos *70 %*.
A pressão sobe e sobe, chegando aos *1022,4 hPa* e o vento está calmo, a *16 km/h*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 02:03)

A temperatura está nos *15,8 ºC* e a humidade nos *71 %*.
O vento acalmou por completo, estando a *10 km/h*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 03:04)

A temperatura está nos *15,4 ºC* e o vento nos *5 km/h*.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2008 às 03:22)

Por aqui tou entalado nos 16.4ºC  vento fraco.

Verde sem R.S vermelha com R.S.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 06:46)

Ahh, as maravilhas de madrugar... os pássaros ainda não cantam... não se houve nenhum ruido... o sol sinda não nasceu... e está um rico briolo lá fora

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi *13,8ºC*

Neste momento já levo 15,3ºC
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h

O céu está limpo... e com uns belos tons!


Segundo o _Instituto de Meteorologia_, Lamas de Mouro ás 6h, tinha *6,4ºC*!
Segundo as _Estradas de Portugal_, ás 6:30, a Torre estava com *6ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2008 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje a minima foi de 14.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2008 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 15,6ºC
Tmax 23,1ºC

Hoje céu limpo pela manhã embora esta tenha sido fresca até ao momento! Pressão em 1022hPa.

Feriado para alguns... Para mim um dia intenso de trabalho  


*Tmin 15,1ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2008 às 09:48)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.7 ºC (07:00)    (mínima do mês)

Embora baixa a minima de hoje a temperatura tem subido mais rapidamente que ontem e já vai em 21,2ºC. Hoje a máxima deve ficar nos 29-30ºC


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2008 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Ora temperatura mínima de esta noite: *14,6ºC*

Temp. actual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 11:44)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *14,5 ºC* e a noite foi de céu limpo e vento calmo.
Por agora, tenho *22,9 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco do quadrante Leste.


----------



## diogo (15 Ago 2008 às 11:57)

Bom dia!
Agora sou eu quem está cá em baixo!
E só agora arranjei um bocadinho para postar...
E aqui o calor não tem marcado presença
Parece que prós lados de Sintra já não há verão... que pena eu já não estar aí 

Trouxe a minha estação do Lidl:
Quarta, 13/08/08 - Tmin= 14.7ºC  ,  Tmax= 28.4ºC
Quinta, 14/08/08 - Tmin= 14.2ºC  ,  Tmax= 29.8ºC
Sexta, 15/08/08 - Tmin= 16.2ºC

Agora sigo com 25.3ºC , 1018.9 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado a forte (é sempre)


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Ago 2008 às 12:08)

Bons dias:
-Depois de uma mínima bem fresquinha( mais uma) de 12.8, ora aqui está um dia que se não encobrir para a tarde contrariando a previsão do IM, será daqueles raros neste Verão de boa praia aqui a norte uma vez que a nortada hoje não fará aparição.
Mas os cúmulos já estão a ganhar terreno ao ceu azul.
Ainda assim vou tentar uma investida ao vasto oceano defronte.
Pode ser que o "aumento gradual da nebulosidade" se concretize só lá para o finalzinho da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2008 às 13:13)

boas tardes por aqui depois de uma  noite fresca onde a temparatura baixou 13.9ºc e tambem se fez sentir o vento,neste momento sossegou quase não se sente fez com que a temparatura começase a subir nesta ultima hora subisse 3ºc actual 26.4ºc,com céu totalmente azul pressão 1019hpa.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2008 às 13:22)

Por aqui o vento acalmou, ficando muito fraco.

Temp. actual: *26,2ºC*




*Dave* disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Ora temperatura mínima de esta noite: *14,6ºC*
> 
> Temp. actual: *21,4ºC*



Nestas 2 horas, desde o meu ultimo post a temperatura disparou e subiu 4,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2008 às 13:24)

Mínima desta noite de 15,8ºC...

Agora vou com 28,5ºC, 29%HR, 1021hpa e vento a 0km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Ago 2008 às 14:16)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu limpo, 25ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste. A temperatura minima esta noite foi 18ºC

Extremos de Ontem:

T. Min - 17ºC
T. Máx - 29ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Ago 2008 às 14:22)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 17,6ºC

A nortada está a refrescar bem as noites....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2008 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estâo 29.9ºC (mais quentinho que ontém), o céu está limpinho e o vento sopra fraco de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 15:11)

Sigo com *29,1 ºC* e *25 %*.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2008 às 15:25)

Por cá 25.5ºC SEM VENTO  TOU IMPRESSIONADO   35%, isto é sinal de chuva por perto ou então muita humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2008 às 15:37)

boas tardes tudo na mesma céu limpo e vento fraco e a temparatura a subir 29.5ºc


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2008 às 15:44)

Até agora tive máxima de *29,0ºC*.

Temp. actual: *28,8ºC*

Céu limpo com vento de fraco a muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2008 às 15:58)

Falei pronto, o vento apareceu 

Se á 15 minutos tinha 26.0ºC (foi a máxima) agora já tou com 25.1ºC  a humidade tambem já sobe 38%.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2008 às 16:27)

Por aqui está a ser um lindo dia de Verão!! vento sempre fraco e tempo quente vou com 30,9ºC já tive 31,4ºC que foi a máxima até ao momento...a humidade é baixa estou com 25%HR a pressão tem vindo a baixar lentamente a partir da noite cai mais rapido vou com 1019hpa...


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2008 às 16:37)

Aqui a temperatura fez mais uma arranque!
Deixou os *28,8ºC* para estacionar nos *29,4ºC* (temp. actual).

Vamos imaginar que a temperatura máxima (29,4ºC) fica por aqui e que a mínima também (14,6ºC)... fazendo as contas os dias aqui têm uma amplitude térmica de 14,8ºC .


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2008 às 17:20)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*15,8ºC* (6:51)
Máx. de hoje:*31,4ºC* (16:38)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *73%* (7:10) *23%* (17:12)

Actual:
29,6ºC
25%HR
1019hpa
3,6km/h


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2008 às 17:30)

Depois do belo dia de verão de hoje ninguém lhe passa pela cabeça que já amanha vai estar um dia de céu coberto e com chuviscos  a temperatura cai uns 5ºC em relação a hoje...

28,8ºC
27%HR


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 17:36)

Por cá, o dia até tem sido quente, até um incêndio lavrou há pouco tempo aqui perto

A temperatura máxima foi de 25,4ºC
Neste momento tenho 24,3ºC
Humidade a 44%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h, com um máximo de *26,6 km/h* hoje...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2008 às 18:39)

Por aqui tudo calmo com o vento fraco de W e céu limpo com a temparatura a chegar como máxima a chegar aos 30.0ºc,actual 28.7ºc.


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2008 às 18:45)

Ola, malta!!!! Cheguei....

Tive umas férias excelentes em Sabrosa - Vila Real, 
com umas noites frias (nestes ultimos dias chegaram aos 10ºC-9ºC) e dias quentes (38ºC)...e no Pinhão, numa terra onde faz um "tipo" de cova no Rio Douro, chegou aos 42.5ºC(registadas no carro)
Por, outro lado, houve 1 dia de chuva, dias de 30ºC...
Nao registei, felizmente, nenhum incêndio...

Esta manha, o Marão estava um pouco de frio.... (andei de casaco a viagem inteira) só quando cheguei a Gaia, e que estava um pouco de calor 25ºC....


O meu termometro registou *14.4ºC* de minima e *27.2ºC* de máxima durante estas 3 semanas


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 18:49)

Bem vindo de volta JPS Gaia!!

Por aqui, o incendio já foi controlado e extinto, e levo 22,8ºC
Humidade a 48%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2008 às 18:52)

Neste momento, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *21.2ºC*
Hum: *58ºC*
Pressao: *1019.9hPa*


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2008 às 18:53)

Bom ter-te de novo por cá JPS Gaia!

Por aqui (e nos poucos instantes que tive para sair do casulo de um dia fatigante de trabalho ) o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo mas está algum vento... apesar de tudo agradável!


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Ago 2008 às 19:07)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................14.1º
T máx...............................22.8º
T actual............................21.6º

H min................................37%
H máx...............................85%

Pressão actual...................1019 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 19:36)

Por cá, máxima de *29,8 ºC* e vento calmo durante a tarde.
Agora o vento começa a soprar com mais intensidade, mas a humidade continua baixa, nos *36 %*.


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2008 às 20:06)

Cada vez aparecem mais nuvens e a tempª desce e a humidade sobe...
Temp: *19.6ºC*
Hum: *63%*
Pressão: *1019.8hPa*

PS: Obrigado pelas boas-vindas!!! *Gilmet e Vitamos*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2008 às 21:17)

Bem Vindo de Volta ao Forum JPS Gaia

Por aqui a temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 31.1ºC, e  infelizmente tambem Houve um incêndio para estes lados.
Neste momento estão 23.4ºC e vento fraco.

T.Minima de Hoje: 14.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2008 às 21:20)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. Mínima - 15 ºC; Temp. Máxima - 32 ºC.
Agora estão 24 ºC, com céu limpo e ligeira brisa de Nordeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

Estou com *18,8 ºC* e o céu está parcialmente nublado.
O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 21:55)

Levo, neste momento, 17,9ºC

Começam a aparecer algumas nuvens altas a Norte!
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco...


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,8ºC (05:14)
MÁXIMA: 25,4ºC (14:39)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Ago 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e quente.

Tmin - 22,8ºC

Tmax - 30,3ºC

Actual - 26,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (15 Ago 2008 às 22:20)

Máximo Hoje:  31.1 ºC (15:53) 

Vento mais calmo hoje.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

Vou neste momento com 20,4ºC, 53%HR, 1019hpa e vento de 0,0km/h


----------



## mocha (15 Ago 2008 às 22:35)

boa noite a todos, por aqui dia muito mais calmo (vento), ao contrario do leste que aquilo ta uma revolta


----------



## João Soares (15 Ago 2008 às 22:38)

O ceu começa a ficar nublado

Temp: *18.8ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressão: *1017.9hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Ago 2008 às 22:54)

Por cá neste momento 18.1ºC máxima de 26.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

boas noites a temparatura está nos 19.4ºc com vento moderado de w.pela imagem de satélite já se vê entrar a neblusidade pelo norte da peninsula ibérica, vamos lá ver se vejopara aqui


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2008 às 23:45)

Neste momento sigo com *17,1ºC* e o vento começou a soprar mais forte


*Por Várzea da Serra:* (Onde, neste momento se localiza o André)

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 8,5ºC
MÁXIMA: 18,6ºC

Ás 19:58, por lá estavam 16,1ºC e humidade a 57%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 00:09)

Por cá, a temperatura está estagnada nos *18,0 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2008 às 01:41)

Registo actual:

Temp: *18.4ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressão: *1017.5hPa*


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Ago 2008 às 04:04)

Depois de um dos melhores dias à beira-mar a Noroeste plantados deste Verão,com sol e sem nortada,ei-la de volta,a chuva ainda que fraca mas persistente.
Aqui,por aqui, quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia.
Tanto Verão à tarde vai ter que ser pago:
-Logo na noite a seguir...
Continua a chuva fraca...


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2008 às 09:37)

Como disse, o *nimboestrato*, continua a chuva fraca mas persistente

Temp actual: *17.4ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressão: *1015.1hPa*

Temp. minima: *16.8ºC*
Temp. maxima: *18.4ºC* (01h40)


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2008 às 09:50)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 15,1ºC
Tmax 25,2ºC

Neste momento chuva fraca e persistente. Destaque para a pressão que desceu de 1022hPa ontem a esta hora para os actuais 1013hPa. Não sendo extraordinário, é significativo!

De volta ao trabalho que nem ao Sábado me livro 

*Tmin 17,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto e agora *chove fraco*!
Temperatura mínima de 16,8ºC pelas 00:43

Neste momento tenho 20,4ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


No Minho, parece que a situação está "melhorzinha", e, segundo o IM, ás 9h, a estação de Viana do Castelo registava *18,5mm*!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2008 às 10:03)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima já foi mais alta 18.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.6ºC, céu nublado com pequenas abertas, mas a chuva é que não quer cair aqui por estes lados e o vento sopra fraco de W.


----------



## Dan (16 Ago 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui vai chovendo com 15,1ºC.

Mínima de 14,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (16 Ago 2008 às 10:31)

Aumenta um pouco a intensidade da precipitação e baixa a temperatura. 14,3ºC por agora (mínima do dia até ao momento).


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 10:56)

Alguns periodos de chuva fraca... a estação nada acusa, mas eu acuso! *0,2mm*

Temperatura nos 20,8ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 11:23)

Bons dias aqui nada de chuva será que chega a chuviscar? Eu acredito que sim! mas... A minima foi de 18,3 graus... 
 Agora vou com 19,6 graus, 89%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco mas a rajada máxima até agora foi de 18,4km/h ao inico da manha.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Ago 2008 às 11:33)

bom dia 

aqui por vendas novas ainda nem caiu uma gota 

céu muito nublado e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2008 às 11:34)

Ceu muito nublado
Temp: *20.4ºC*
Hum: *83%*
Pressao: *1015.6hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (16 Ago 2008 às 11:42)

Por aqui tive uma noite mais amena que as outras com uma temperatura de 18,1ºC.

Agora sigo com *24,1ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2008 às 11:57)

Aqui ameaça chover mas nada ainda...

Minima de 16,3ºC

Agora 23,7ºC - 74% - 1015,4 hpa - 17,5 km/h de Oeste


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Ago 2008 às 12:01)

boas

neste momento em  Sesimbra chuva fraca, já a muito que não dizia isto  
vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 12:02)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, mínima de *17,7 ºC* e a noite foi de céu bastante nublado.
Agora o céu continua muito nublado, mas não acredito que chova.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

O céu começa agora a abrir... e tenho *22,4ºC* de temperatura

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 24,8 km/h, a aumentar...


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 12:22)

Afinal eu tinha razoes para acreditar chuvisca de forma moderada desde o meio dia agora chuvisca fraco   a olho uns 0,3 a 0,5mm   logo vejo pela estação de areias do IM se registou algo..

19,6ºC
92%HR
1017hpa
vento fraco
Chuvisca


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 12:25)

Bem já parou mas deu para molhar o chão e as árvores pingarem 

19,7ºC
93%HR


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

O sol agora espreita...22,2ºC, 93%HR, 1016hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h...de tarde deve encobrir de novo e pode voltar  a chuviscar de noite deve limpar e permitir ver o eclipse da lua entre as 21:30 e as 00H


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2008 às 13:05)

Por aqui Céu muito nublado mas até agora a chuva ainda não apreceu por aqui

Temperatura Actual: 26.6ºC


----------



## ACalado (16 Ago 2008 às 13:10)

boas, por aqui chove com alguma intensidade  já tinha saudades de um dia assim 
temp 20.8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 13:14)

boas tardes com que então chove na zona litoral para o interior nada.por aqui amanheceu com o céu nublado parece que prometiamas nada.a minima chegou aos 17.3ºc com o céu mais nublado e com vento moderado com rajadas, máxima 29kmh temparatura actual 23.1ºc ,pressão 1012hpa,63%rh.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 13:27)

Agora na RTP1 a mostrarem um tornado na Europa do Leste já não sei o pais e a imagem do tornado e o jornalista a falar em ciclone   para mim aquilo tem um só nome tornado 

vou agora com 24,3ºC, 69%HR, 1016hpa e céu muito nublado


----------



## *Dave* (16 Ago 2008 às 13:35)

spiritmind disse:


> boas, por aqui chove com alguma intensidade  já tinha saudades de um dia assim
> temp 20.8ºc



Ia dizer isso mesmo agora...

Por aqui céu nublado com temperatura a *26,3ºC*.


----------



## squidward (16 Ago 2008 às 14:03)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui Céu muito nublado mas até agora a chuva ainda não apreceu por aqui
> 
> Temperatura Actual: 26.6ºC



X2!!! por aqui já não cai chuva a sério desde 31 de Maio.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 14:03)

Aqui vou com 22,4ºC, 75%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco a rondar os 10km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 14:07)

Por cá 22.5ºC muitas nuvens  chuva ?? para aqui ?? só se for algum avião que despeje o depósito.

Praticamente só o Minho e Douro Litoral é que vão ver "água" a cair do céu  por alguma coisa tal região é o penico de Portugal.

As nuvens quanto mais se aproximam de Portugal mais perdem água e humidade.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

squidward disse:


> X2!!! por aqui já não cai chuva a sério desde 31 de Maio.



sendo assim deixa me juntar ao clube  aqui não registo 1mm desde 29 de Maio  apenas chuviscos... 

22,3ºC
77%HR


----------



## squidward (16 Ago 2008 às 14:11)

miguel disse:


> Agora na RTP1 a mostrarem um tornado na Europa do Leste *já não sei o pais* e a imagem do tornado e o jornalista a falar em ciclone   para mim aquilo tem um só nome tornado
> 
> vou agora com 24,3ºC, 69%HR, 1016hpa e céu muito nublado



Polónia


----------



## squidward (16 Ago 2008 às 14:13)

Rectifico um post anterior: 

Aqui já não chove a sério desde 30 de Maio...e não 31


----------



## squidward (16 Ago 2008 às 14:35)

foi preciso ter falado

Aqui ja chove, ainda que a chuva seja fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 14:41)

Ontem parecia uma coisa muito porreiraça, mas claro as aparecem iludem, este sistema debilmente frontal só veio até cá não para dar água mas sim para estragar o esclipse da Lua desta noite, são as ditas leis do universo a lixar os portugueses, ou então simplesmente é o destino.

Imagem de satélite das 19h de ontem.





Nuvens ??  secaram completamente, parece que alguém lançou sacos de 500 kg de algodão para as nuvens, será que os et's andam aí a prestar serviço para a comunidade   provavelmente existe uma comunidade galática chamada lixados meteorológicos e Portugal tá em 1º lugar.

Imagem de satélite 12h de hoje.





Por cá 23.1ºC vento nulo 73% 1015hpa.


----------



## storm (16 Ago 2008 às 14:55)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 24ºC


Sigo com um aguaceiro moderado(chuva, chuva chuva)

Cumps,


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 15:13)

Ahh! Finalmente chove bem! A estação já marca *0,5mm *hoje!

A temperatura cai para os 21,1ºC, e a máxima foi de 23,6ºC

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 11,8 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 15:20)

Gilmet disse:


> Ahh! Finalmente chove bem! A estação já marca *0,5mm *hoje!



Por aqui tambem chuvisca, já não era sem tempo, tanto bati no ceguinho que por fim está a cair alguma coisa.

Estou com 21.8ºC  humidade nos 82%


----------



## Brunomc (16 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

por aqui nada de chuva..agora ta o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 15:33)

por aqui tudo na mesma, chuva nem gota,de vez em quando lá fica  o céu mais carregado de nuvens masnadaneste momento 23.9ºc e vento moderado de W e com sol


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 15:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> por aqui tudo na mesma, chuva nem gota,de vez em quando lá fica  o céu mais carregado de nuvens masnadaneste momento 23.9ºc e vento moderado de W e com sol



Ela pode e deve cair ai mas no fim da tarde 

Aqui estou a espera da segunda vaga do dia  a ver se desta chego a 1mm duvido muito...

26,7ºC, 57%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 15:57)

Aqui já passou... mas deixou 0,5mm na Estação...

A olho... hoje vou com 0,7mm

Temperatura que chegou aos 20,7ºC, está agora nos 21,4ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento fraco... a 3,2 km/h


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 16:01)

Se em Sintra não chegou a 1mm entao aqui é para esquecer mesmo definitivamente  nem entendo porque é que as estaçôes do IM não registaram precipitação em Setubal no final desta manha  foi a vontade 0,3mm...

Ainda está sol mas por pouco tempo  27,1ºC, 55%HR, 1015hpa


----------



## HotSpot (16 Ago 2008 às 16:13)

Máximo Hoje:  28.7 ºC (15:14) 

Bela máxima registada quando existiam menos nuvens no céu 

Agora a temperatura desce a pique e a humidade sobe. Venha  que não deve ser muita.

Edit: Já chuvisca


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 16:41)

Neste momento chuvisca fraco por aqui...24,6ºC, 70%HR


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 16:52)

Que grande miséria  nem deu para 0,1mm de manha sim das 12:00 até as 12:20 chuviscou até de forma intensa...

24,4ºC
72%HR


----------



## Turista (16 Ago 2008 às 17:19)

Boa tarde a todos.
Depois de uma manhã chuvosa vão aparecendo agora algumas boas abertas e o sol espreita. Sigo com 21,4ºC

A mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos 17,5ºC

Abraços,


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Ago 2008 às 17:23)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas (cirrus, cirrostratos, altocumulos) um mix
Estão 24ºC, vento moderado de Oeste e pressão a 1012mb.

A minima desta noite foi 19ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 18:05)

O sol espreita... e a anteriror máxima foi superada Foi de 24,1ºC

Neste momento tenho 23,1ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a *1011 hPa*




Por Várzea da Serra, a mínima foi de *12,7ºC*
Durante toda a manhã, choveu, sendo que por vezes foi moderada a forte!

Ás 11:07 estavam 14,9ºC
Ás 13:35 estavam 16,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2008 às 18:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 29.3ºC, e a chuva nem uma pinginha caiu por aqui hoje .
Neste momento estão 25.5ºC, céu nublado com abertas e o vento sopra moderado de NO.
De Salientar que já á 61 dias que não chove a sério por aqui

T.Minima de Hoje: 18.1ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 18:54)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*18,3ºC* (4:45)
Máx. de hoje:*27,2ºC* (16:00)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *95%* (12:43) *55%* (16:01)

Rajada máxima:*18,4km/h* (9:23)

Precipitação: 0,3mm a olho  

Actual:
23,7ºC
70%HR
1014hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## olheiro (16 Ago 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Agosto 2008*

Hoje viajei de manhã para Viseu e Mangualde e regressei pela Estrada da Beira.

Chuva logo de manhã a partir da Serra d'Aires e Candeeiros até Coimbra, por vezes forte.....Chuva forte em Viseu.......Chuva forte depois do almoço no regresso....chuvisco em Santarém até cerca de Santo Estêvão....

Pois bem choveu....não um temporal....mas deu para regar bem os campos secos...em algumas zonas...

Esta minha intervenção deve ser considerada fora dos eixos...coloquem-na ou não onde entenderem...nem todos sabemos de meteorologia infelizmente....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 19:06)

finalmente já choveu por aqui estava  tão distraido que nem deu conta só quando começou a cheirar terra molhada é que me apercebi o que tinha acontecidoaté que enfim!mas deu para molhar o chão,temp.20.5ºC 1011HPA 77%HR e vento fraco de W com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva essa já lá vai a caminho de Espanha com vista aqui da janela do estáminé


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 19:10)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> finalmente já choveu por aqui estava  tão distraido que nem deu conta só quando começou a cheirar terra molhada é que me apercebi o que tinha acontecidoaté que enfim!mas deu para molhar o chão,temp.20.5ºC 1011HPA 77%HR e vento fraco de W com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva essa já lá vai a caminho de Espanha com vista aqui da janela do estáminé



Eu não disse que seria ao fim da tarde 

A estação de Areias de Setubal do IM registou 0,1mm por volta das 17 horas, essa registou então e a da manha não   que estranho...

23,7ºC
70%HR
1014hpa

O céu está a ficar pouco nublado mesmo a tempo do eclipse lunar


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 19:24)

Pois aqui, o céu está quase encoberto... estou a ver que não vou conseguir ver nada

Temperatura nos 21,4ºC
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (16 Ago 2008 às 19:48)

Temp. actual: *24,2ºC*

Nuvens que parecem agora ir desaparecendo.

Vento fraco.


Duvido que vá conseguir ver alguma coisa do eclipse...


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 19:58)

23,1ºC
71%HR
1014hpa
0,0km/h
céu pouco nublado a ver se consigo tirar alguma foto a lua, não tenho é uma boa objectiva para fazer zoom  e a árvore da minha frente deve ir tapar no pico do eclipse


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 20:59)

miguel disse:


> Eu não disse que seria ao fim da tarde
> 
> A estação de Areias de Setubal do IM registou 0,1mm por volta das 17 horas, essa registou então e a da manha não   que estranho...
> 
> ...



É verdade Miguel !acertaste que ela vinha por ai a cima mas consegiu neste momento ceu pouco nublado e o vento sossegou temp: 20.0ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Ago 2008 às 21:20)

Temperatura actual *21,5ºC* e com quase 100% de certeza que não vou ver o eclipse .


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Ago 2008 às 22:10)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................................16.0º
T máx.....................................23.1º
T actual..................................19.4º

H min......................................46%
H máx.....................................91%

Pressão actual..........................1014 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Ago 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Dia de muito calor por cá. Céu com poucas nuvens

Tmin - 23,2ºC

Tmax - 30,5ºC

Actual - 27,2ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2008 às 23:15)

Aqui a lua esteve sempre bem descoberta  neste momento nem uma nuvem por perto  mas estou danado não foi um eclipse total!!quero a ultima hora e meia de volta  

20,6ºC
80%HR
1015hpa
0,0kmh


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2008 às 23:19)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *25,0 ºC* e a tarde foi de céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos que chegaram a *0,2 mm* contabilizados na estação.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2008 às 23:19)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 15,5 ºC; Temp. máxima - 29,5; Agora - 19,5 ºC.

*Hoje só Amareleja foi mais quente que Angra do Heroísmo (às 17h00); por aqui nem uma pinga de chuva ...*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2008 às 23:25)

Neste momento a temperatura está estagnada nos 18,4ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 0,3 km/h

Céu totalmente encoberto...


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,8ºC (00:43)
MÁXIMA: 24,1ºC (17:35)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2008 às 23:43)

Por hoje  fico pelos 17.2ºc céu limpo e vento fraco de W 76%RH 1013hpa.
Máxima de hoje 24.6ºc
Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 00:12)

Por cá, estou com *18,4 ºC* e *82 %*.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Vou indo com 19,9ºC, 83%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco o céu está limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 00:20)

Por cá 18.3ºC vento fraco nuvens a pirarem-se


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 00:22)

Céu muito nublado, ligeira névoa e 18,1ºC... assim estou por agora!

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2008 às 00:45)

Durante o eclipse lunar, o ceu encontrava-se totalmente limpo...

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *18.8ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1014.8hPa*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 01:03)

Por cá, estou com *18,2 ºC* e humidade nos *83 %*.
O céu encontra-se limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 03:44)

Por cá 17.4ºC e 94%  vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 04:00)

Por cá, estou com *16,9 ºC* e *86 %*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 05:03)

Por cá 16.7ºC humidade nos 95%  bela noite de Maio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 05:04)

Por cá, estou com *16,6 ºC* e *87 %*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 05:32)

Algumas fantasias nas estações do IM, às 4h:
















Ainda assim, parece que o IM já não está tão mal como dantes, pois muitas estações que costumavam ser duvidosas devem ter sido remodeladas ou calibradas.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 05:37)

Por cá 17.0ºC vento fraco 94%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 06:00)

Por cá, estou com *16,4 ºC* e *87 %*.
Começam a ver-se os primeiros raios de sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 06:14)

O dia amanhece límpido, com poucas nuvens, mas com muita humidade.
O vento está calmo e a pressão mantém-se estável nos *1014,0 hPa*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 06:25)

Por cá 17.5ºC vento fraco 93%, o céu tá assim 





6h35


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 06:51)

A Praia da Rainha estava com uns fantasiosos *11,3 ºC* às 5h.
Por cá, estou com *16,4 ºC* e *86 %* e estou com a mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 07:02)

Por cá mínima de 16.6ºC neste momento o sol já nasceu, estou com 17.2ºC humidade nos 93% vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2008 às 09:10)

bons dias por aqui céu azul com vento fraco e temp: 18.6ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Ago 2008 às 09:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 16.8ºC. Neste moemnto o céu está limpo e estão 21.7ºC ( de salientar que  hoje o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro).


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2008 às 10:48)

Bom dia!!!

Hoje, a minima nao desceu além dos *18.1ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *23.7ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressão: *1017hPa*

Consegui ver o eclipse lunar sem nenhuma nuvem a atrapalhar o momento... De inicio as nuvens lá apareciam e tapavam tudo, por volta das 21h30 começo a limpar, e depois e so olhar po ceu


----------



## diogo (17 Ago 2008 às 11:18)

Aqui pela serra do Caldeirão tive mínima de 16.1ºC

Agora tenho 23.0ºC , 1017.6 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado/forte


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2008 às 11:39)

Mínimo Hoje:  14.0 ºC (06:43) 

Belas fotos Mário e Daniel. Não dormiram hoje ?


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 11:54)

Ena pá!... Sempre cumpriram a promessa de ver o Sol nascer! Estes dois são mesmo malucos...
Agora vamos é ver quando é que acordam...:assobio:

Bonitas fotografias!


Por cá, mínima de *15,6ºC* pelas 6:02
Neste momento já levo 22,2ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1013 hPa

Os cumulus enchem o céu...


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 12:04)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,8ºC...

Agora o céu está muito nublado mas com algumas abertas, a temperatura está amena 25,7ºC, 46%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...

Bom Domingo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2008 às 12:21)

boas...por aqui tudo igual ou seja céu limpo e vento fraco a temparatura desceu até 14.8ºc durante a noite e neste momento estou com 24.0ºc e com 1013hpa.44% RH.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 12:35)

O dia está muito agradável por aqui! poucas nuvens agora no céu muito sol e temperatura muito amena 27,0ºC, 43%HR, 1016hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Ena pá!... Sempre cumpriram a promessa de ver o Sol nascer! Estes dois são mesmo malucos...
> Agora vamos é ver quando é que acordam...:assobio:



Deitei-me por volta das 7:15h, mas levantei-me às 11:30h. 
Não penses que acordo a meio da tarde, nem tenho sono, por mim nem me tinha deitado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2008 às 12:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Belas fotos Mário e Daniel. Não dormiram hoje ?



Uns vão pra night outros ficam a seguir temperaturas  eu cá acordei agora, deitei-me ás 7h20 

Por cá neste momento 23.5ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 14:32)

Levo *22,9ºC* neste momento, e o céu está quase limpo...

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

à beira dos 30ºC por cá.

Vento fraco e poucas nuvens. Dia agradavel de verão.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 14:49)

Um belo dia de praia, vou com 29,5ºC, 37%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2008 às 15:00)

Vento praticamente nulo com céu limpo.

Temp. actual: *28,5ºC*

Mínima da noite: *15,6ºC*

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 15:24)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *16,3 ºC* e a noite foi de céu limpo e vento calmo.
O dia amanheceu com algumas nuvens que se foram desenvolvendo até ao fim da manhã, mas que depois dissiparam.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 15:28)

Dia de calor por aqui tive até agora de máxima 30,0ºC...agora vou com 29,4ºC, 34%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2008 às 15:43)

Dia agradável com bastante nebulosidade, máxima de 23.4ºC. 
Lá para o final do dia as nossas queridas nuvens estarão de volta


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 16:19)

A máxima até agora foi de 23,8ºC, mas ainda deve ser batida...

Neste momento *23,4ºC*
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h

Cumulus por cima da Serra...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2008 às 17:06)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *28,0 ºC* e o vento esteve calmo durante a tarde, com céu limpo.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (17 Ago 2008 às 17:06)

Bons dias 

Dia muito ventoso por aqui e com mt neblusidade.
Temp max 24.7 ºC
Temp min 15.3 ºC
Temp Actual 24.1 ºC
Hr 51 % 
Pressao 1013.4 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (17 Ago 2008 às 17:23)

Máximo Hoje:  30.2 ºC (15:57) 

O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2008 às 17:27)

Hoje de tarde, teve calor, com ceu limpo
Temp max: *28.4ºC*

Por agora, continuação de ceu limpo

Temp: *25.9ºC*
Hum: *48%*
Pressão: *1014.1hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 17:27)

Sigo com *23,5ºC* e a máxima até agora foi de 23,9ºC

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 15,4 km/h, com um máximo de *29,4 km/h*



Linda depressão...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2008 às 18:51)

boas tardes por aqui mais um dia de verão passado com a maxima a chegar aos 29.5ºc com céu limpo e vento fraco temp:actual 27.7ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 20:03)

Por cá, a máxima ficou mesmo nos *23,9ºC*
Neste momento tenho 21,1ºC

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 15,8 km/h

Alguns fractus na Serra...


----------



## jose leça (17 Ago 2008 às 20:22)

Boa noite:

Tmax: 24,8ºC
Tmin:  18,7ºC

Actual: 20,6ºC com 63% HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Ago 2008 às 20:24)

Boa tarde

Por cá mais um dia de céu pouco nublado e quente.

Tmin - 21,1ºC
Tmax - 29,2ºC

Actual - 27,5ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 30ºC um lindo dia de verão 

Agora vou com 22,4ºC, 58%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## BARROS (17 Ago 2008 às 21:10)

...E aqui um lindo dia de inverno. Muito sol, céu completamente azul, *CALOR* de *28,5°*, e umidade em 24%. O esquisito é q a pressão tbm tá baixa, 926,2hpa. Há uma frente fria no sul, e venta moderado(3,3m/s) do interior. Mas não está previsto q ela chegue aqui nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2008 às 21:18)

Tarde quente na viagem que fiz Algarve-Alentejo-Lisboa.


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2008 às 21:21)

BARROS disse:


> ...E aqui um lindo dia de inverno. Muito sol, céu completamente azul, *CALOR* de *28,5°*, e umidade em 24%. O esquisito é q a pressão tbm tá baixa, 926,2hpa. Há uma frente fria no sul, e venta moderado(3,3m/s) do interior. Mas não está previsto q ela chegue aqui nos próximos dias.



*«926,2 hpa??????»*

*Barros explica melhor!!! Deve ser engano não?*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2008 às 21:21)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 15 ºC; Temp. máxima - 30 ºC; Actual - 24 ºC.


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2008 às 21:21)

BARROS disse:


> ...E aqui um lindo dia de inverno. Muito sol, céu completamente azul, *CALOR* de *28,5°*, e umidade em 24%. O esquisito é q a pressão tbm tá baixa, 926,2hpa. Há uma frente fria no sul, e venta moderado(3,3m/s) do interior. Mas não está previsto q ela chegue aqui nos próximos dias.



Barros, já aqui há uns meses te tinhamos dito aqui no forum que tens que ajustar a pressão ao nivel do mar. Assim dessa forma a pressão que indicas é errada, se tivesses 926hPa estarias dentro dum temporal monstruoso e memorável e nem estarias aqui a conseguir escrever pois o mais provável seria estares sem energia eléctrica para ligar o PC  e possivelmente sem o telhado de casa 

A pressão neste momento em São Paulo é de 1019 hPa.

Dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Estação Meteorológica: Calibrar a pressão 
Se precisares de ajuda diz.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 21:57)

Céu pouco nublado e *18,3ºC* de temperatura...

Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,6ºC (06:02)
MÁXIMA: 23,9ºC (16:33)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2008 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui,céu limpo e um vento fresco que fazia uma sensação desagradável na praia.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
actual: 24.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Ago 2008 às 23:33)

Já foi tudo dormir?

Neste momento 17,8ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 1,4 km/h

Algumas nuvens na Serra...


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2008 às 23:49)

Sigo com 20,1ºC, 75%HR, 1016hpa e vento a 0,0km/h céu limpo por enquanto porque vai ficar muito nublado a partir do meio da proxima madrugada até ao fim da manha de amanha


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 01:02)

O céu está agora completamente encoberto

A tempertura sobe... estando neste momento com 18,1ºC, e mínima de 17,7ºC até agora...
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento nulo... 0,0 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2008 às 03:49)

Temp. actual: *19,2ºC*

Depois de nestes últimos dias a temperatura mínima ter ficado quase sempre abaixo dos 16ºC/17ºC, hoje a temperatura mínima não deverá ultrapassar os 18ºC.... Posso dizer que por aqui voltou o Verão, embora as máximas não sejam o normal da época.


Abraço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2008 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém
T.Máxima: 30.2ºC
T.Minima: 16.8º


Hoje a temperatura Minima foi de 16.6ºC ligeiramente mais baixa que ontém.
Neste momento estão 23.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2008 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,1ºC
Tmax 27,1ºC

Destaque no fim de semana para a chuva de Sábado que por alguns segundos chegou a ser forte (por volta das 12h). Ontem um Domingo extremamente agradável e hoje o dia amanheceu totalmente encoberto, embora não chova (por enquanto). Pressão em 1013hPa
*
Tmin 17,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Por cá, noite de céu encoberto, mas sem qualquer precipitação registada ou observada a olho...com mínima de *17,7ºC*, pouco depois das 00h

Neste momento tenho 21,6ºC
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

Céu totalmente encoberto...



Por Várzea da Serra, *extremos de ontem!*

MÍNIMA: 10,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 19,5ºC

Ás 2:32, céu limpo, vento fraco e 12,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2008 às 11:34)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.8 ºC (07:20) 

Céu com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva à vista. O vento vai soprando fraco de ONO.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2008 às 12:27)

Boas tardes ora por aqui tudo igual não há nada para testemunhar quanto ao tempo!mais uma noite fresca onde a temparatura chegou aos 13.7ºcneste momento estou com céu limpo e leve brisa de vento sem  direção definida está aos saltos o ponteiro na estação temp:actual 26.9ºc.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2008 às 12:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes ora por aqui tudo igual não há nada para testemunhar quanto ao tempo!mais uma noite fresca onde a temparatura chegou aos 13.7ºcneste momento estou com céu limpo e leve brisa de vento sem  direção definida está aos saltos o ponteiro na estação temp:actual 26.9ºc.



Embora a distância seja pouca (ASM  Castelo Branco), mas existem grandes diferenças entre a sua climatologia .

Hoje a minha mínima foi de *17,4ºC*, contra os 13,7ºC em Castelo Branco.

Temp. actual: *28,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 13:09)

Por aqui, neste momento tenho *24,0ºC* e o céu continua encoberto, por cumulus... que assumem, por vezes, formas engraçadas!

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2008 às 13:44)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 18,7ºC...

O dia começou com sol mas logo as nuvens foram ganhando terreno e neste momento o céu está coberto por nuvens escuras mas que não vão deitar nada...a temperatura é de 22,7ºC, 77%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2008 às 13:51)

Finalmente cheguei aos 30ºC!!!!! 

Depois desta temporada em que as temperaturas máximas não passavam dos 29,8ºC agora chegou finalmente aos 30ºC .

Temp. actual: *30,5ºC*


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2008 às 14:09)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 28.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.

No passado sábado fui até à Torre assistir à Volta a Portugal e estava lá um tempo muito interessante: 10 graus de temperatura, vento a 70kms/hora, sensação térmica de 3 graus, chuva e nevoeiro, enfim, tudo o que se sonha para uma tarde de Verão. Ao contrário do que ouvi em alguma comunicação social, foi a terceira vez que apanhei este tipo de tempo numa chegada à Torre da Volta, portanto não foi nada de inédito...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2008 às 14:18)

*Dave* disse:


> Embora a distância seja pouca (ASM  Castelo Branco), mas existem grandes diferenças entre a sua climatologia .
> 
> Hoje a minha mínima foi de *17,4ºC*, contra os 13,7ºC em Castelo Branco.
> 
> Temp. actual: *28,7ºC*



Olá dave pois é a diferença ainda é alguma.depende do sitio onde tenhas posto o sensor,sitio arejado em todas as direçoes e abrigado dos raios solaresneste momento a temparatura já subiu mais alguns graus,actual 29.8ºccéu limpo tirando para a zona nw/w onde se vê nuvens baixas.

até logo


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

O tempo aqueceu bastante vou agora com 28,1ºC e 53%HR o sol já espreita entre as nuvens


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2008 às 14:53)

Por cá 22.9ºC  vento fraco humidade nos 65%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2008 às 15:00)

Por aqui estão 31.3ºC  e o céu está com algumas nuvens


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 15:07)

Aqui nem está assim muito calor... apenas *23,3ºC*

Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h

O céu tem estado a limpar...


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

Tem sido um dia de ceu limpo

A tempª minima foi de *17.5ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *23.0ºC* (maxima do dia)
Hum: *60%*
Pressão: *1017.4hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 17:03)

A temperatura não se tem alterado muito, pelo que vou com *24,0ºC* neste momento...

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h

Alguns cirrus... e cumulus na Serra...


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2008 às 17:57)

Máximo Hoje:  29.5 ºC (15:22) 

Máxima mais baixa que ontem.

Céu quase limpo, com poucos cirrus e nortada moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Ago 2008 às 18:07)

Ao que parece por cá o ventinho voltou, só para variar  50.2 km/h.

Estou com 21.4ºC a pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está forte.

Temperatura (linha vermelha) VS vento (linha verde)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2008 às 18:18)

Boas tardes ora por aqui ainda se fez sentir algum calor visto que ainda nos encontramos no verão nãe é verdade!por aqui o mercurio ainda chegou aos 31.4ºco vento sopra levemente de W e céu limpo temp:actual 29.4ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 18:37)

Após um máxima de *24,6ºC* pelas 13:31, eis que a temperatura já desce!

Neste momento tenho 22,6ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h, com um máximo de *29,4 km/h*, apenas...

Cirrus e cumulus...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2008 às 18:38)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 15 ºC; Temp. máxima - 32,5 ºC; Actual - 30 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2008 às 18:40)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje a máxima foi de 31.8ºC, neste momento estão 27.5ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra moderado de NO.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2008 às 18:41)

Maxima de hoje: *23.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *21.5ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressão: *1016.1hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 19:32)

Ah malandra da nuvem...












Desde que tapou o Sol, a temperatura não tem parado de descer! Já levo *19,8ºC*!!


Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a *19,8 km/h*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2008 às 20:07)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *27,4 ºC* e o céu esteve pouco nublado durante a tarde.
O vento soprou fraco na maior parte do tempo, passando a moderado ao fim da tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2008 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nas últimas noites tem estado uma nortada forte.

Máxima: 28.9ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Ago 2008 às 21:29)

Gilmet disse:


> Ah malandra da nuvem...




Belo Instantâneo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Por cá mais um dia quente e de céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 20,4ºC

Tmax - 28,4ºC

Actual - 24,3ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (18 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................17.5º
T máx...............................23.0º
T actual...........................19.2º

H min................................47%
H máx...............................84%

Pressão actual....................1017 hPa


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2008 às 21:38)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*18,7ºC* (7:03)
Máx. de hoje:*29,4ºC* (15:56)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *90%* (7:19) *36%* (17:14)

Rajada máxima:*17,0km/h* (11:56)


Actual:
20,3ºC
58%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2008 às 21:53)

boas a unica alteração foi o vento que aumentou de velocidade e a temparatura vai descendo a pique ,actual 20.0ºc.


temparaturas de hoje max 31.4ºc min13.7ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 22:01)

Neste momento já levo *18,1ºC*, e talvez ainda hoje bata a mínima desta madrugada, de 17,7ºC

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h, com um novo record de *32,4 km/h*, ás 19:52

Céu muito nublado por cumulus, fractus e altocumulus...



Por Várzea da Serra, *extremos de hoje*:

MÍNIMA: 12,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 20,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2008 às 22:07)

Ceu limpo, e *17.6ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1016.5hPa*

Antes da meia-noite acho que vou ter uma nova minima


----------



## Rog (18 Ago 2008 às 23:39)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira 21,2ºC
81%HR
desde as 0h: 2mm
1021hpa


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2008 às 23:42)

Máxima de 33,0ºC (na mosca).

Por agora tenho 21,9ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens. Vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2008 às 23:44)

Por aqui, estou a ter mínimas do dia, consecutivamente! Levo *17,4ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento 5,4 km/h



*EDIT* - 23:59: Hoje, mínima de *17,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (18 Ago 2008 às 23:53)

Neste momento, registo, tal como o Gilmet, sucessivas minimas

Temp: *16.6ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressão: *1017.9hPa*


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 00:02)

Extremos do dia 18.Agosto

Max: *23.0ºC*
Min: *16.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 00:12)

Vou com:

Temp: 19,7ºC
HR: 72%
Pres: 1018mb
Vento: 0,0 km/h 
Dew Point: 15ºC


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2008 às 00:30)

*Dave* disse:


> Máxima de 33,0ºC (na mosca).
> 
> Por agora tenho 21,9ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens. Vento fraco.



Para coroar o final da  saga do boom, bastante calor, sim sr.
Até me tem espantado um pouco o conjunto, mínimas e máximas, a essa altitude e nessa região... Nada mau, nada mau...


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2008 às 00:56)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ola, malta!!!! Cheguei....
> 
> Tive umas férias excelentes em Sabrosa - Vila Real,
> com umas noites frias (nestes ultimos dias chegaram aos 10ºC-9ºC) e dias quentes (38ºC)...e no Pinhão, numa terra onde faz um "tipo" de cova no Rio Douro, chegou aos 42.5ºC(registadas no carro)
> ...



Olá
Reparei que dás alguns dados ( por alto) interessantes, mas não percebo em alguns deles, quais são de onde...
Mínimas de 10 para máximas de 38ºc não será um pouco demais?
Não haverá aí um meio termo? E isso é para que zona? Sabrosa,Vila Real?
Os 42,5 medidos pelo carro relativamente à temperatura exterior, foram  no Pinhão,certo?
Onde é que (No Marão, no Pinhão, ou em Sabrosa?),  choveu apenas um dia e estiveram dias de 30 graus?

O termómetro a que te referes no fim, é o que está em Gaia?

De resto ainda bem que gostastes das férias!


----------



## *Dave* (19 Ago 2008 às 01:09)

belem disse:


> Para coroar o final da  saga do boom, bastante calor, sim sr.
> Até me tem espantado um pouco o conjunto, mínimas e máximas, a essa altitude e nessa região... Nada mau, nada mau...




 Nem imaginas como eu ouço bem o barulho vindo de lá .

Aqui não se ouve nada há noite, então qualquer barulho fica logo algo de anormal.... 

STAY


----------



## ACalado (19 Ago 2008 às 02:09)

boa noite por aqui 16.8ºc a máxima foi de 26.3ºc


----------



## vitamos (19 Ago 2008 às 09:18)

Bom Dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 17,9ºC
Tmax 27,0ºC

Hoje céu limpo logo pela manhã e apenas uma leve brisa.

*Tmin 16,1ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Ago 2008 às 09:50)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 16.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.4ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra moderado de NO.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2008 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 17,4ºC por agora.

Mínima de 9,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 10:23)

Registei uma minima de *15.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *21.3ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressão: *1021.4hPa*


----------



## HotSpot (19 Ago 2008 às 10:35)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.3 ºC (04:36) 

Céu parcialmente nublado e com vento moderado.

Prevista mais uma nortada forte para hoje à tarde.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Ago 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Por cá ao fim de vários dias a temperatura minima ficou-se abaixo dos 20 graus

Céu com poucas nuvens aqui na Lagoa

Tmin - 18,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 10:45)

belem disse:


> Olá
> Reparei que dás alguns dados ( por alto) interessantes, mas não percebo em alguns deles, quais são de onde...
> Mínimas de 10 para máximas de 38ºc não será um pouco demais?
> Não haverá aí um meio termo? E isso é para que zona? Sabrosa,Vila Real?
> ...



Acho que me expressei um pouco mal de mais
Então e assim, eu passei 3 semanas em Sabrosa (26.Julho/16.Agosto)
Na ultima semana as noites tiveram frias na ordem dos 10ºC, em Sabrosa...
Tive temperaturas de 30ºC e superiores quase todos os dias...
Sei que no dia 3 ou 4 de Agosto, fomos para um rio, nadar e fazer uns churrascos  , quando nos iamos embora, por volta das 15h, possemos a carro a andar e demos muitas voltas pela aldeia, e registou 38ºC... quando chegamos as Pinhão (16h), ai marcava 42.5ºC
Afirmei, que houve um dia em que choveu....
O Pinhão, fica no concelho de Alijó, na margem do Rio Douro, em Tras-dos-montes, fica ha uns 45km Este...
A Serra do Marão, se nao tou em erro, divide o distrito do Porto e o de Vila Real.....

Sim "o meu termometro" como me referi, já foi em Vila Nova de Gaia...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

*Ontem*, a mínima deu-se ás 23:59, com *17,3ºC*
*Hoje*, a mínima deu-se ás 07:36, com *16,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 20,1ºC
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h, tendo já chegado aos *27,9 km/h*

O céu apresenta uma única nuvem sobre a Serra...


----------



## Rog (19 Ago 2008 às 12:10)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 21,2ºC
77%HR
1022hpa
UV 8,5


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2008 às 12:59)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 18,3ºC!!

O raio da Nortada não larga....e a água no mar está gelada

Venha o Sueste para aquecer isto....


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2008 às 13:04)

Por cá 21.6ºC, vento forte, humidade nos 52%


----------



## diogo (19 Ago 2008 às 13:08)

Hoje tive mínima de 15.3ºC
Agora sigo com 25.7ºC, céu limpo e vento forte

Ontem, sem nada para fazer, lá convenci os meus pais a irem à Fóia, o ponto mais alto do Algarve na Serra de Monchique, a 902m de altitude!!
A vista é espantosa! Vi Portimão e Lagos ao longe, o mar, Monchique, e algum nevoeiro nos vales dos "barrancos" mais altos! É pena ter a máquina fotográfica estragada
Eram 18:30h quando cheguei lá acima. Estavam 18ºC e um vento fortíssimo! Cá em baixo, a sair de Monchique, já estavam 27-28ºC!


----------



## Levante (19 Ago 2008 às 13:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> A minima desta noite foi de 18,3ºC!!
> 
> ...




É verdade! Parece que o calor abafado e húmido do mês de julho deu lugar ao padrão mais "vulgar" de tempo estival aqui...dias secos e ventosos que não passam dos 30º, noites com sensação térmica mais baixa devido ao vento norte que só tem algum fohen ao fim da tarde...de resto é fresco! No entanto aqui pelo sotavento têm feito excelentes dias de praia (à excepção de sabado, em q se sentia fresco no mar devido ao vento moderado a forte de WSW e à neblusidade alta que encobria quase por completo o sol, mas foi uma excepção). Tem estado sempre vento do quadrante W no entanto nao é tão forte como em alguns verões, proporcionando optimos dias de praia com água azul e cristalina... contudo a persistencia destes ventos faz com que a água esteja bastante fria, aliás já nao a sentia assim desde maio!  Mas os suestes têm de vir... e ou mto me engano ou vamos ter um setembro fabuloso, como é costume! 
Por agora, 30º, ventos fracos de N, 27% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 13:27)

Ena Ena! Já lá vão *1000* posts!



Por cá, levo 21,8ºC neste momento
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a *20,8 km/h*

Alguns cirrus no céu


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2008 às 13:41)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão 24ºC


----------



## Sueste (19 Ago 2008 às 13:55)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá céu limpo, ligeira brisa de sul e temperatura neste momento de 28.1ºC. 

Em Faro já chegou aos 30ºC, devido ao vento de Noroeste/Norte...curioso em tão curta distância haver diferenças no sentido do vento e com isso as devidas diferenças da temperatura. Em Faro está mais perto os 31ºC previstos para hoje para Faro.

Tive 19.0ºC de minima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2008 às 14:08)

boas tardes.

Por aqui céu limpo com a temparatura minima ainda chegou aos 14.5ºc,vento fraco de S/SW e a temparatura nos 26.8ºc pressão 1015hpa.


até logo.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

Ate agora,a maxima foi de *22.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *22.0ºC*
Hum: *55%*
Pressão: *1021.0hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 15:34)

Por aqui, nem anda nem desanda... está tudo na mesma... práticamente...

Temperatura nos 21,9ºC
Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h


*Por Várzea da Serra*, céu em geral pouco nublado, vento fracoa moderado de NW, 12,9ºC e 74% (isto ás 11:10)

Mínima de 9,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 17:21)

A máxima até agora foi de 22,6ºC

Neste momento 22,3ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 13,6 km/h

Aparecem agora alguns fractus...


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 17:24)

Ceu totalmente limpo e vento forte
Temp Max: *22.9ºC*
Temp Actual: *21.6ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressão: *1020.2hPa*


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 17:28)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,5ºC* (7:10)
Máx. de hoje:*29,1ºC* (15:30)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *84%* (7:12) *31%* (17:05)

Rajada máxima:*12,2km/h* (10:05)


Actual:
26,4ºC
34%HR
1018hpa
6,5km/h


----------



## HotSpot (19 Ago 2008 às 17:30)

Máximo Hoje:  27.4 ºC (14:21) 

Máxima baixa...o vento continua moderado.

Rajada Hoje:  45.0 km/h (15:09) 

e muito sol.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Ago 2008 às 18:43)

Boa Tarde

Hoje a máxima por aqui foi de 29.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.2ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NO


T.Minima de Hoje: 16.4ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 19:04)

Sigo com 23,1ºC, 45%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 19:09)

Neste momento, *19.8ºC*, *58%*Hum, pressão *1020hPa *e ceu limpo


----------



## *Dave* (19 Ago 2008 às 19:16)

Céu limpo com vento de moderado a forte.

Neste momento sigo com *27,4ºC*.

Temp. máx: *29,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 20:10)

Aqui, neste momento, já estão *18,4ºC*, e a máxima foi mesmo de *22,6ºC* (máxima mais baixa do mês)

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h, com um máximo de *43,1 km/h*

Alguns fractus no céu, mais perto da Serra


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2008 às 20:12)

Por cá uma máxima ridicula de 22.3ºC  agora estou com 18.8ºC, vento forte.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2008 às 20:19)

Ja registo, *18.2ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressão: *1020.1hPa*


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2008 às 20:39)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 19,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 24,4ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2008 às 20:56)

Boas. Em minha casa tenho 17,7ºC e céu limpo.

A máxima foi de 22,6ºC e a mínima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Ago 2008 às 21:03)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................................15.3º
T máx..............................................22.9º
T actual...........................................19.3º

H min...............................................43%
H máx..............................................78%

Pressão actual..................................1019 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Ago 2008 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia de céu nublado.

Tmin - 18,1ºC

Tmax - 28ºC

Agora - 24,2ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2008 às 21:44)

Actual:

Temperatura:*19,4ºC*
HR:*62%*
Pressão:*1019hpa*
Vento:*4,3km/h*
Dew Point:*12ºC*
Céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 21:47)

Já levo *17,1ºC* e começo a pensar que secalhar a mínima de hoje não irá ficar nos 16,1ºC...

Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h


----------



## mauro miranda (19 Ago 2008 às 21:47)

ola regressei de umas excelentes férias em carcavelos, água muito boa, ondas fraquitas, mas os surfistas la andavam, houve dois dias k apanhei bandeira amarela, na na 6ª e Sábado

mas regressei hoje

o tempo esteve bastante bom, sem exageros de calor, a nortada sempre a marcar presença

a minha estação indicou minima de 17.1 e hoje tive uma máxima de 25.8

o ceu esteve limpinho mas parece que os modelos irao alterar os cenario no fim d semana

e bom voltar aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2008 às 21:57)

Por cá rajada máxima até agora de 55.1 km/h ás 21h neste momento estou com 17.3ºC humidade nos 73% vento forte


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2008 às 22:09)

Novo recorde de 56.2 km/h  17.2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2008 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 23:08)

Vou com *16,5ºC*... (talvez ainda consiga)

Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a aumentar... 23,4 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

O dia termina com *16,3ºC* de temperatura... (não consegui ter uma nova mínima...)

Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,1ºC (07:36)
MÁXIMA: 22,6ºC (16:39)


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 00:01)

Actual:

Temperatura:*17,9ºC*
HR:*68%*
Pressão:*1019hpa*
Vento:*7,9km/h*
Dew Point:*12ºC*
Céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2008 às 00:06)

Extremos do dia _19.Agosto_

Max: *22.9ºC*
Min: *15.0ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *15.5ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressão: *1020.3hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 01:46)

Vai para aqui uma ventania que até mete medo   rajada máxima de *62.6 km/h* até agora.

Estou com 16.5ºC e humidade nos 80%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2008 às 06:58)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, o dia amanhece com céu pouco nublado e vento calmo.
A manhã está fria e começa com *15,4 ºC* e *76 %*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2008 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Por cá Hoje a temperatura minima foi de 16.0ºC
Neste momento estão 20.8ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NO


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2008 às 09:59)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 17,4ºC por agora.

Mínima de 10,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2008 às 10:19)

Bom dia! 

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 16,1ºC
Tmax 23,6ºC

Hoje céu limpo e manhã fresca. Pressão em 1018hPa
*
Tmin 15,0ºC*


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2008 às 11:43)

Manhã fresca por aqui. 

19,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Por cá, mínima de *15,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 20,8ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Vento? Qual vento? máximo de *33,7 km/h*
Neste momento 15,8 km/h

Muitos cirrus e cirroestratus no céu...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2008 às 12:06)

Neste Momento estão a aparecer  alguns cirrus
T.Actual: 28.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

Boas, por aqui, a nortada durante a noite fez das suas, tive uma mínima algo estranha e insólita para esta altura do ano de uns *14.6ºC*, sigo com 24.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2008 às 12:38)

boas tardes ora por aqui continua tudo na mesma até já chateia andar sempre a escrever o mesmo!céu limpo e vento fraco e a temparatura já vai nos 26.8ºc com uma minina de 16.0ºc, parece que hoje vai aquecer bem por aqui hoje já lá vai mais uns ºc em relação ao dia de ontem

enté


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 12:45)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 15,7ºC...

Agora vou com 27,2ºC, 37%HR, 1019hpa e vento praticamente nulo...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

Por cá mínima de 15.6ºC a rajada máxima mantem-se nos 62.6 km/h 

Neste momento 22.1ºC o vento está fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

Nova rajada máxima, com *44,2 km/h*

Neste momento sigo com 21,9ºC
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 23,7 km/h


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2008 às 13:46)

Boa tarde!!!

Esta noite, registei uma minima de *12.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo, e vento moderado
Temp: *21.1ºC*
Hum: *59%*
Pressão: *1021hPa*

Ate agora a maxim e de 21.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2008 às 14:05)

boas por aqui já vai no quente 30.0ºc com vento fraco

até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

Boa Tarde

Po cá já estão 30.3º e o céu apresenta-se por vezes nublado por cirrus


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2008 às 14:50)

Bem parece ser um pouco por todo o lado.... eu sigo agora com *30,7ºC*, céu com alguns cirros e vento fraco.

Mínima desta noite: *16,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 15:06)

Bela diferença entre o litoral e o interior...

Tenho, ainda e estagnados, *21,8ºC* de temperatura
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 18,7 km/h



Por *Várzea da Serra*! Mínima de *8,6ºC *ás 7:30

Ás 8:27 estavam 8,9ºC lá


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2008 às 16:11)

Gilmet disse:


> Bela diferença entre o litoral e o interior...
> 
> Tenho, ainda e estagnados, *21,8ºC* de temperatura
> Humidade a 53%
> ...



Com o passar do tempo ainda mais se vai notando .

Estou neste momento com *31,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2008 às 16:18)

Neste momento, algum vento e ceu limpo

Temp: *20.7ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressão: *1020.2hPa*

Até agora, ainda nao ultrapassei os *21.2ºC*, maxima ate a agora


----------



## HotSpot (20 Ago 2008 às 17:09)

Máximo Hoje:  28.8 ºC (14:56) 

Mais uma máxima abaixo da média. Mas o vento está mais calmo e temperatura teima em não descer muito.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2008 às 17:18)

Boa tarde
O céu está povoado por alguns cirrus(poucos) e a temperatura ronda os 24ºC
Este continua a ser um Agosto algo fresco comparado com o de anos anteriores, pelo menos aqui no litoral.


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 17:29)

Dia de calor por Setubal neste momento muito fumo e um forte cheiro a queimado


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 17:34)

Caem muitas cinzas agora vem com o vento...27,9ºC, 30%HR


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 17:35)

Neste momento tenho 22,3ºC e a máxima foi de *23,3ºC*

Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento moderado, a 13,7 km/h, chegando frequentemente aos 20 km/h

Muitos cirrus no céu


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 18:10)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,7ºC* (7:05)
Máx. de hoje:*30,0ºC* (15:45)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *?%* *29%* (17:19)

Rajada máxima:*?km/h* 


Actual:
26,9ºC
32%HR
1018hpa
3,6km/h

PS: não sei alguns valores porque não apaguei os dados do dia 19   doh


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2008 às 18:40)

Boa Tarde

Por cá a máxima de hoje foi de 31.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 28.4ºC e o céu está com poucos cirrus.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 19:21)

Por cá muitos cirros durante a tarde e assim se mantêm, anunciam qualquer coisa  :assobio:

Tive uma máxima de 23.0ºC agora estou com 20.3ºC rajada máxima mantem-se nos 62.6 km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 20:07)

O sol está a por-se... e tenho *19,1ºC*

Humidade a 68%
Prsssão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2008 às 20:31)

Ora eu registei uma máxima de *32,8ºC*, é esta a 2 vez desde o dia 12 de Agosto (dia a partir do qual comecei a registar as temperaturas) que a máxima passa os 30ºC, a outra foi antes de ontem, dia 18.

Neste momento tenho *27,8ºC*, o que é uma temperatura bastante elevada para as mesmas horas, comparando com os outros dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 20:52)

Por Serpa/Moura segundo o Daniel Vilão teve um dia agradável na Amareleja ele teve 34ºC, agora está com 27ºC em Pias (concelho se Serpa).

Por cá 17.9ºC e vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2008 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e alguma frescura de noite

Máxima: 26.4ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2008 às 21:14)

Por aqui 21,9ºC e algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de hoje: 10,9ºC / 27,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Ago 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

POr cá dia de céu com poucas nuvens. Dia mais fresco que os anteriores

Tmin - 17,6ºC

Tmax - 26,2ºC

Actual - 24,5ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2008 às 21:51)

Melgaço
Extremos do dia 25.2ºC/11.2ºC. Dia perfeito de verão... para quem está trabalhar


----------



## João Soares (20 Ago 2008 às 21:55)

Extremos de hoje
Max: *21.2ºC*
Min: *12.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *17.2ºC*
Hum: *77%*
Pressão: *1020.9hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2008 às 21:56)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,5 ºC (04h55); Temperatura máxima - 29,9 ºC (16h45); Temperatura actual - 21,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.


ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 12,0 ºC (dia 14); Temperatura máxima - 37,2 ºC (dia 4)


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 22:29)

Por aqui já levo *16,5ºC*!

Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 17,2 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,0ºC (07:17)
MÁXIMA: 23,3ºC (16:33)



Por Várzea da Serra:

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 8,6ºC
MÁXIMA: 20,6ºC

Há pouco, lá, estavam 15,9ºC


----------



## Sueste (20 Ago 2008 às 22:48)

Ola boa noite,

Por cá, noite bem agradável sem vento algum, neste momento 24.3ºC.

A noite anterior foi uma noite bem fria para a época do ano, a minima foi de 16.1ºC e a máxima foi de 29.9ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Ago 2008 às 23:32)

Resumo do dia:

Céu com alguns cirros e vento moderado.

Tmin: *16,2ºC*
Tmáx: *32,8ºC*

Tactual: 23,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2008 às 23:34)

Por cá 17.0ºC com uma ventania terrivel a rondar sempre os 40 km/h a 50 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2008 às 23:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá 17.0ºC com uma ventania terrivel a rondar sempre os 40 km/h a 50 km/h



Por cá *16,1ºC* com uma "ventania terrivel" a rondar sempre os 10 km/h a 20 km/h

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2008 às 23:41)

Actualmente em Setubal:

Temp: 18,5ºC
HR: 70%
Vento:4,3km/h
Pres: 1019hpa
Dew Point: 13ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 00:48)

Por aqui, os mesmos *16,1ºC*

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento um pouco mais forte... 20,8 km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Ago 2008 às 08:24)

Bom dia

Por cá, tudo calmo, estão agora 19ºC e alguns cirrus a sueste. Tambem vejo uma linha de fumo negro além junto ao mar. Alguem sabe o que é aquilo Nunca me lembro de ter visto antes


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 08:40)

TaviraMan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por cá, tudo calmo, estão agora 19ºC e alguns cirrus a sueste. Tambem vejo uma linha de fumo negro além junto ao mar. Alguem sabe o que é aquilo Nunca me lembro de ter visto antes



bom dia
Em que parte do mar e em que costa?

Se for a parte escura por detrás dos cirrus é a sombra dos respectivos em relação à perpendicular com o sol, também se vê no interior da peninsula.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2008 às 09:30)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 15.3ºC
Neste momento estão 21.8ºC, vento quase nulo e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Por cá, mínima de *15,5ºC* pelas 7:03
Neste momento tenho 19,2ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h

O céu está limpo, com excepção de 1 cirro, e oeste


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 15,0ºC
Tmax 24,1ºC


Céu pouco nublado e manhã fresca! Tão fresca que o orvalho cobria hoje de manhã os carros e... caramba! Não me lembro de ter visto tal coisa em Agosto na minha vida  Apesar de tudo não registei assim uma mínima tão baixa... Pressão em 1018hPa

Tmin 15,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2008 às 10:38)

Mais uma minima fresca *14.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.0ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressão: *1021.7hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 11:12)

Céu muito nublado por cirroestratus e já *22,4ºC*

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 11:17)

vem ai a neblusidade alta...vem do lado da costa alentejana


----------



## Sueste (21 Ago 2008 às 11:39)

Olá bom dia!

A noite foi mais quentinha que a anterior, tive de minima de 19.1ºC e agora sigo com 25.1ºC e o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 11:51)

Já estive com 23,2ºC, mas agora tenho 22,6ºC

Debaixo do manto de nuvens altas começam agora a aparecer fractus na Serra, e umas nuvens, mais baixas e mais escuras a Oeste... 

Só quando as vi é que me lembrei de ver as imagens de Satélite... estou espantado...

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


Mais uma imagem da dita, ainda ás 11:15


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Ago 2008 às 11:55)

psm disse:


> bom dia
> Em que parte do mar e em que costa?
> 
> Se for a parte escura por detrás dos cirrus é a sombra dos respectivos em relação à perpendicular com o sol, também se vê no interior da peninsula.



Hum, pois essa linha começava para lá de Faro e percorria toda a zona Sotavento até aqui, prolongava-se em direcção a Leste, sempre junto ao mar Parecia uma forma de vapor que saia do mar Foi isto que presenciei E agora que falas nessa sombra dos cirrus, epa, pois é capaz de ser, os cirrus encontravam-se um pouco mais a Leste quase a tapar o sol, é capaz de ser sim!!

E agora o céu está-se a encher de altocumulos que posteriormente e pelo que estou a ver, evoluirão para Cumulonimbus


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

24,8ºC e algumas nuvens altas por agora.

Mínima de 12,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2008 às 12:37)

boas tardes...por aqui já se sente mais quente hoje a temparatura já chegou aos 30.1ºc com uma noite quente onde a minima chegou aos 18.7ºc neste momento temos por aqui algumas nuvens altas, mas para sw/s estão a começar a formar-se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, vento fraco de nw.

até já


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Ago 2008 às 12:49)

tambem estou espantado, nao estava nada a espera de apanhar um bicho desses na minha direcção

bom o que é certo é que está bastante abafado, o vento está fraquinho depois da ventania dos ultimos dias

o ceu esta nublado por nuvens de todos os tipos altas medias e baixas

altocumulos, cirrus, cirrustratos, cirrucumulos e ate uns cumulos a querem se desenvolver, mas nao sei nao

a festa deve de ir para o norte

27.3 graus depoisd e uma minima de 17.1


----------



## *Dave* (21 Ago 2008 às 12:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> boas tardes...por aqui já se sente mais quente hoje a temparatura já chegou aos 30.1ºc com uma noite quente onde a minima chegou aos 18.7ºc neste momento temos por aqui algumas nuvens altas, mas para sw/s estão a começar a formar-se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, vento fraco de nw.
> 
> até já



Desta vez até estamos com as temperaturas mais ou menos próximas...

Mínima de *18,8ºC*

Actual de *30,6ºC*

Céu com alguns cirros e nimbos... vento nulo a muito fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 13:04)

Boas

Estou na linha dessas nuvens todas e o que posso dizer é que o céu está todo branco mas a SW está muito escuro cor de trovoada 

Vou neste momento com 27,1ºC, 44%HR, 1019 hpa e vento nem se sente está um bafooo


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 13:06)

Como é logico destas formações, e tal como o Vince deu a explicação no outro tópico(previsões e alertas) esta formação que entra pelo sudoeste de Portugal se der 0.5 mm aqui onde vivo, já será uma festa,e toda a humidade que convergiu da ITHZ(grande parte dela) está a dissipar-se nos niveis médios baixos da atmosfera.


Neste momento céu nublado com cirrus estratos,e vento moderado de NO(contrário á deslocação da massa nublosa em questão).


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 13:12)

A Serra já esteve encoberta por fractus, mas agora estes dissiparam-se
Já estive com 21,1ºC, mas agora tenho 22,4ºC

Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Duas fotos de há pouco...











Imagem se Satélite das 12:45


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2008 às 13:24)

Boa Tarde
Dia cinzento,o céu está encoberto e neste momento Oeiras segue com 23ºC


----------



## Levante (21 Ago 2008 às 13:32)

Esta circulação nao vai dar em nada, apenas um dia normal de céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas...que aliás por aqui começam a dar lugar ao sol! De referirque não tem havido praticamente vento, estão 26º e 18% de humidade neste momento....


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 13:41)

> Esta circulação nao vai dar em nada, apenas um dia normal de céu totalmente encoberto por nuvens altas...que aliás por aqui começam a dar lugar ao sol! De referirque não tem havido praticamente vento, estão 26º e 18% de humidade neste momento....



a ver pelo radar do IM acho que pode haver alguma precipitação fraca..entre 0.1mm a 0,3mm no maximo na zona de setubal e lisboa


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 13:47)

aqui está assim já não está tão escuro como a pouco a vir do mar...


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2008 às 13:51)

Pelo litoral norte ceu encoberto..

Registo *24,0ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressão: *1020.5hPa*

Por agora, a maxima registada e de *25.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 13:55)

Não entendo o motivo para as fotos ficarem tão grandes 

26,5ºC, 45%HR, 0,0km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2008 às 13:58)

Brunomc disse:


> a ver pelo radar do IM acho que pode haver alguma precipitação fraca..entre 0.1mm a 0,3mm no maximo na zona de setubal e lisboa



Acho que aquela "mancha" de trovoadas irá ficar por ali, poderá eventualmente dar alguma coisa, mas tenho sérias dúvidas.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 14:26)

Foto tirada agora mesmo:





26,0ºC, 51%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2008 às 14:28)

boas..por aqui 33ºcvento fraco e nuvens altas vindas de sul.
até logo


----------



## tomalino (21 Ago 2008 às 14:31)

Em Torre de Moncorvo, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Começam a aparecer alguns cúmulos sem grande desenvolvimento vertical. Fico à espera das trovoadas


----------



## mocha (21 Ago 2008 às 14:31)

depois de algumas dificuldades de fazer reply (obrigado pela ajuda Gilmet) acho que foi a excitação lool, por aqui ja pinga, continuam uns quentes 26ºC, tempo muito abafado.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 14:32)

De nada...


Começam agora a cair uns pingos grossinhos!

A temperatura desce... estando neste momento nos 20,6ºC

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 16,5 km/h


Já a tenho em cima!


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

Neste momento começou a chover no Estoril mas são pingos isolados


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

Agora sim mammatus: 




































E pronto já vem lá céu mais claro penso que já passou por aqui o melhor e nem uma pinga para amostra!!

25,5ºC, 54%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 15:09)

Uau!! Mammatus! Porreiro, pá!

Por aqui... nada de mammatus...






A Prova do Crime!






A chuva fraquejou... no total, a olho, caíram uns 0,2mm

Tenho 19,9ºC neste momento
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h, com um máximo de *39,5 km/h*


Imagem de satélite das 14:45


----------



## squidward (21 Ago 2008 às 15:22)

Por  aqui o céu também está assim, mas ainda não pingou. Entretanto já tirei umas fotos.

24.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2008 às 15:44)

Eh pah Miguel desta cabo da página, isto tá um atrofio  

Por aqui o céu encobriu e para sul está bastante carregado. O vento está por vezes moderado, mas não dilui a sensação de calor... tá abafadito por aqui!


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2008 às 15:45)

miguel disse:


> Agora sim mammatus:



Boas fotos 

Por aqui 26,2ºC e céu nublado principalmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 16:42)

Mais uns pingos caíram... o que faz, a olho, cerca de 0,3mm hoje

Neste momento o sol já começa a espreitar... e tenho 20,3ºC
A máxima foi de 23,2ºC pelas 11:27

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está nubaldo por nuvens altas e também já pingou por aqui á pouco, mas nada de especial

T.Actual: 29.7ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 16:51)

Está a pingar agora aqui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 17:03)

V.R.S.A

Nuvens Mammatus!!!!


----------



## Paulo H (21 Ago 2008 às 17:19)

Por Castelo Branco já pinga!!

Será que vem trovoada? Está abafado..

Às 15h estavam 30.5ºC, mas já passou dos 32ºC hoje!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Ago 2008 às 17:30)

Boas tardes:
-Hoje é daqueles dias com muita parra (até mamatus há) mas quase nenhuma uva (precipitação).E é também daqueles dias que as imagens de satélite não são como o algodão: enganam mesmo e não só os mais incautos.
Por aqui e como em quase todo o rectângulo luso, nuvens médias e altas a taparem completamente o céu mas,  nem gota.
Como não há vento a sensação dos 23.8º até é agradavelmente quentinha.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2008 às 17:34)

Já pinga novamente por aqui
T.Actual: 28.6ºC


----------



## ACalado (21 Ago 2008 às 17:38)

por aqui o céu esta ameaçador, a ver se cai alguma coisa.
o radar está interessante para a zona centro 


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 17:41)

spiritmind disse:


> por aqui o céu esta ameaçador, a ver se cai alguma coisa.
> o radar está interessante para a zona centro
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/




Não so no centro mas a sul de mim tambem caro spirit!!  Venha ela..


----------



## ACalado (21 Ago 2008 às 17:44)

]ToRnAdO[;81891 disse:
			
		

> Não so no centro mas a sul de mim tambem caro spirit!!  Venha ela..



pelo satélite nota-se umas formações interessantes


----------



## psm (21 Ago 2008 às 17:46)

Tenho que refrear as emoções. Tal como disse no meu post anterior, se cai-se 0.5 mm  lançava foguetes e fazia a festa, no entanto só deu para molhar a estrada e encher os carros cheios de pó.
Os niveis de percipitação devem ser muito semelhantes ao que o gil pôs para aqui no Estoril.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 17:48)

Alguem ja avistou algum congestus...??? ou algo semelhante que se pareça com indicador convectivo alem das mammatus??


----------



## Brunomc (21 Ago 2008 às 17:51)

no radar do IM so vejo chuva fraca em algumas zonas do pais..de resto mais nada a registar..não se vê trovoadas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2008 às 17:56)

Houve a 1 descarga electrica a oeste de Leon!! Em espanha!

Em territorio Nacional ainda nada! é aguardar!

http://blitzortung.org/DF/Webpages/index.php?station=2&mode=0&map=6&lang=e


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2008 às 18:01)

Ceu muito nublado, mas nada de chuva...

Registei de maxima *26.2ºC*

Temp actual: *22.5ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1019.8hPa*


----------



## Sueste (21 Ago 2008 às 18:26)

Olá boa tarde!

Por cá, céu nublado e actualmente estou com 27.3ºC. A temperatura máxima foi de 31.9ºC.


----------



## diogo (21 Ago 2008 às 18:32)

Pelo interior algarvio também confirmo o tempo abafado, com céu ameaçador: mammatus a N, alguns estratocumulus a O e altoestratos a E
Mas acho que isto não vai dar grande coisa! 
Nem uma pinga até agora Mas há que ter esperança

Temperatura a 29.0ºC, já esteve a 32.9ºC, mas com vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Ago 2008 às 18:37)

Por aqui, 21,8ºC neste momento e o céu está a abrir...

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,5ºC (07:03)
MÁXIMA: 23,2ºC (11:27)


E pronto... a partir de agora e até segunda feira, os meus posts serão colocados a partir deste local...








Por Várzea da Serra, *extremos de hoje*!

MÍNIMA: 11,6ºC
MÁXIMA: 22,2ºC

Ás 17:04 estavam 20,8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 19:08)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,8ºC* (3:00)
Máx. de hoje:*28,8ºC* (11:11)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *72%* (4:02) *34%* (11:20)

Rajada máxima:*17km/h* (11:37)


Actual:
*24,6ºC
61%HR
1017hpa
3,6km/h
17ºC Dew Point*


----------



## Levante (21 Ago 2008 às 19:39)

acabaram de passar mammatus! ainda são visiveis a S e SW, e o céu está completamente negro no mar...já se viram umas cortinas de chuva, mas por aqui nada...trovoadas nada, mas está bastante ameaçador.. vamos aguardar! o dia esteve bastante abafado, praticamente sem vento, agora a temperatura desceu para os 22º, a humidade subiu para 80%, começa a soprar um brisa de SE e a pressão a descer...


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Ago 2008 às 19:45)

boas

boas fotos Miguel estava a trabalhar não tive oportunidade de fotografar, estava na altura na Herdade da Aroeira ( cliente sem internet ) e eu sem maquina  

o dia aqui na margem sul começou limpo por volta das 11h as nuvens começaram a tapar o céu, a temperatura estava a marcar  25º sem vento, no inicio da tarde o vento ficou um pouco mais forte e por vezes chovia, ficando limpo para o final da tarde.

neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco

como neste país não se passa nada    vou de ferias para o país basco e Astúrias espero trazer de lá boas filmagens e boas caçadas.

volto dia 8 de Setembro, vou tentar dar noticias

abraços


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2008 às 20:00)

Hoje apenas caíram umas gotas há instantes, mas as nuvens têm sido uma presença durante todo o dia.

Esta manhã.




Esta tarde.




Há alguns minutos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2008 às 20:02)

Boa Tarde

Bem os pingos que cairam esta tarde foi bom mas não deu para molhar a estrada, enfim melhor que nada.
Neste momento o céu está quase limpo, e o vento quase que não existe e estão 25.1ºC

T.Máxima de Hoje: 30.6ºC
T.Minima de Hoje: 15.3ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Ago 2008 às 20:13)

Levante disse:


> acabaram de passar mammatus! ainda são visiveis a S e SW, e o céu está completamente negro no mar...já se viram umas cortinas de chuva, mas por aqui nada...trovoadas nada, mas está bastante ameaçador.. vamos aguardar! o dia esteve bastante abafado, praticamente sem vento, agora a temperatura desceu para os 22º, a humidade subiu para 80%, começa a soprar um brisa de SE e a pressão a descer...



Também vi a pouco esses mamatus, passaram mesmo aqui por cima Infelizmente não resultaram em nada

Actualmente 26ºC, e tempo muito abafado


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2008 às 20:26)

Agora ao pôr-do-sol uns mammatus.


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Ago 2008 às 21:07)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.......................................14.3º
T máx......................................25.0º
T actual...................................20.8º

H min......................................41%
H máx.....................................77%

Pressão actual.........................1019 hPa


----------



## Levante (21 Ago 2008 às 21:07)

TaviraMan disse:


> Também vi a pouco esses mamatus, passaram mesmo aqui por cima Infelizmente não resultaram em nada
> 
> Actualmente 26ºC, e tempo muito abafado



Nem mais, não houve nada, por momentos esteve bastante ameaçador com mammatus, descida de temperatura e pressao e subida de vento e humidade...mas nem uma gota nem um trovão nem um relampago...  a temperatura já voltou a subir ligeiramente, o céu aos poucos vai abrindo e amanha já deve ter voltado tudo ao normal...ou seja céu limpo!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2008 às 21:57)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,0 ºC (07h12); Temperatura máxima - 30,9 ºC (13h47); Temperatura actual - 22,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Dia marcado pelo predomínio de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas a partir do meio da manhã.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 12,0 ºC (dia 14); Temperatura máxima - 37,2 ºC (dia 4)


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2008 às 22:00)

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado, agora apenas se encontram alguma nuvens no céu.

Tive uma mínima de 16.3ºC e uma máxima de 24.1ºC agora estou com 19.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa e a humidade está nos 89%, vento fraco.

Foi um dia de inicio de Outono por aqui  fui a Lisboa fazia bem mais calor que aqui na terra vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2008 às 22:13)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, com mammatus ao final da tarde, tal como o Levante e o TaviraMan referiram, nada de precipitação que era de prever.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2008 às 22:14)

Vou neste momento com...

*21,7ºC
71%HR
1019hpa
0,0km/h
Céu limpo*


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Ago 2008 às 22:37)

vou com 21.2

ceu pouco nublado depois de um dia praticamente de ameaças de temporal, mas que apenas se ficou por un pingos que por acaso aqui deu para molhar a estrada

eram pingos grossos, aqueles pingos de trovoadas

foi bom pa matar saudades

vento fraco mas de vez em quando soprava moderado abafando o calor


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Ago 2008 às 22:59)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado pela manhã com alguns chuviscos. E pouco nublado pela tarde.

Tmin - 19,6ºC

Tmax - 29,2ºC

Actual - 24,3ºC


----------



## *Dave* (21 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, tornando-se insuportável estar na rua, pois até meio da tarde o vento era muito fraco e a temperatura elevada (máxima de 33,0ºC) formando-se um ambiente abafado...

Por volta das 18h00 vieram também uns pingos, mas nada de grande... ao contrário das terras vizinhas, onde chegou a chover alguma coisinha....

Entretanto levantou-se algum vento moderado e sigo agora com *24,1ºC*.

É de salientar também a temperatura mínima de hoje que é a mais alta desde o dia 12.

Resumo do dia:
Tmin: 18,8ºC
Tmáx: 33,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2008 às 00:16)

_Extremos do dia 21.Agosto_

Max: *26.2ºC*
Min: *14.4ºC*


Teve a chover desde as 23h ate agora....
Temp: *18ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressao: *1020.1hPa*


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Ago 2008 às 00:25)

Boas

Por agora céu muito nublado por cirrus e altocumulos (graças à luz da Lua, não seria possivel ver de outra maneira), vento fraco de Oeste e 23ºC. 

Tenho a dizer que foi um dia muito estranho, desde que acordei com céu limpo e a partir do meio da manhã se formaram nuvens e do nada, o dia escureceu muito durante a tarde. Parece que chegou ao fim!

Por momentos queria acreditar que era o 4 de Agosto do ano passado (lembram-se?) penso que foi nesse dia que uma potente Gota Fria entrou pelo Sudoeste-Sul do pais e provocou algumas trovoadas e aguaceiros Enfim, Agosto do ano passado é que foi do melhor Melhores dias virão quem sabe dentro de dias.

Bem malta, por agora é tudo, e desculpem lá este desabafo.
Até amanhã


----------



## Levante (22 Ago 2008 às 00:51)

Foi no dia 4 e depois no final do mês com aquela tempestade agressiva com cheias q.b em todo o sotavento algarvio, à qual tive o privilégio da assistir em primeira mão na ilha do farol 
Estas nuvens não tardaram a dissipar-se e amanha volta tudo à rotina. Interessante que após a passagem da "frente" esta tarde (que deu em zero), a temperatura tem vindo a subir e neste momento estão 26º e 44% de humidade com vento fraco de NNW


----------



## Levante (22 Ago 2008 às 03:06)

03h
25º, 57% humidade, vento em calma
façam melhor!!


----------



## Sueste (22 Ago 2008 às 08:52)

Olá bom dia!

Por cá, noite tropical, a temperatura minima foi de 21.7ºC. Agora está vento moderado de norte e a temperatura a esta hora nos 25.0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2008 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 19.1ºC .
Neste momento estão 22.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 15,6ºC
Tmax 26,9ºC

Hoje céu totalmente encoberto e vento fraco. pressão em 1018hPa

*Tmin 17,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2008 às 10:22)

Registei de minima *15.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *20.9ºC*
Hum: *72%*
Pressao: *1020.9hPa*


----------



## Levante (22 Ago 2008 às 10:33)

Minima de 22º, de momento 27º, que é a temperatura que se verifica desde as 8h!  Vento em calma/variável (tipicamente matinal). PArece que o tempo quente chegou mais cedo...


----------



## Astroamador (22 Ago 2008 às 10:50)

Bom dia! 
Ontem registei uma máxima de 32ºC por volta das 15h.
Tempo muito abafado, doentio mesmo.
Também observei nuvens "mammatus" por volta das 20h.
Quais serão as previsões para os próximos dias?
O dia de ontem foi muito enigmático  eheh


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 11:06)

Muito bem vindo Astroamador! 

Os próximos dias trarão subida de temperatura e sol, em princípio, mas vai sempre acompanhando o nosso tópico de Previsão e Alertas!

Deixa-me contudo indagar-me sobre os 32ºC que registaste... acho um pouco elevado para o que se verificou por aí... Será que tens o teu termómetro/sensor na melhor localização possível?

Abç!


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 11:09)

Bem vindo ao forum astroamador. 

Ontem à noite chegaram a haver algumas descargas no nordeste próximas da fronteira, afinal dos poucos sitios onde havia realmente algumas condições.


----------



## Sueste (22 Ago 2008 às 11:10)

Por cá a temperatura continua a subir, com ajuda do vento fraco de Norte. Actualmente estou com 28.8ºC


----------



## Astroamador (22 Ago 2008 às 11:24)

Obrigado "Vitamos" e "Vince" pela vossa calorosa recepção 
Sim Vitamos, penso ter o termómetro num bom local!
Mas tava um calor insuportável mesmo.
Estou ancioso que chegue uma boa tempestade para os meus registos.
Abraços


----------



## Sueste (22 Ago 2008 às 11:31)

Bem vindo a esta humilde casa Astroamador 

Estou com 29.2ºC e o vento fraco continua a vir de Norte. 

Acho estranho é a temperatura da água do mar que pelas informações do Instituto Hidrográfico às 09h44 estavam em Faro 18.4ºC    Esperemos que venha o Sueste para subir a temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 11:37)

Astroamador disse:


> Sim Vitamos, penso ter o termómetro num bom local!
> Mas tava um calor insuportável mesmo.



Disse-te isso porque ontem com o céu encoberto estava muita radiação difusa e a dita cuja, pode fazer com que se obtenham registos com um erro de dois, três ou quatro graus! E u mesmo com uma boa localização do sensor já tive esse problema e mesmo agora que arranjei uma espécie de abrigo caseiro não tenho a certeza de os meus valores serem 100% fidedignos!

Mas isso são outras histórias para já sente-te em casa por aqui e participa  

Algumas abertas neste momento, o sol vai espreitando...


----------



## Astroamador (22 Ago 2008 às 11:49)

Obrigado sueste pela tua recepção 
Vitamos como poderei fazer para corrigir esse "erro"?
Mais uma questão: "Tenho um relógio que me mostra a temperatura e a variação da altitude. Sei que este relógio me mostra a variação da altitude atraves da pressão atmosférica. Meu relógio para a mesma altitude mostra valores diferentes conforme o estado do tempo. Poderei usá-lo para possíveis previsões meteorológicas básicas? Estou a cerca de 224 metros de altitude, ontem meu relógio registou uma variação duns 195 metros para 206 num espaço de duas horas. Qual o significado?"


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

Astroamador disse:


> Obrigado sueste pela tua recepção
> Vitamos como poderei fazer para corrigir esse "erro"?
> Mais uma questão: "Tenho um relógio que me mostra a temperatura e a variação da altitude. Sei que este relógio me mostra a variação da altitude atraves da pressão atmosférica. Meu relógio para a mesma altitude mostra valores diferentes conforme o estado do tempo. Poderei usá-lo para possíveis previsões meteorológicas básicas? Estou a cerca de 224 metros de altitude, ontem meu relógio registou uma variação duns 195 metros para 206 num espaço de duas horas. Qual o significado?"



Quanto à tua questão sobre a radiação difusa, tens duas opções!

1) A dispendiosa - Comprares um "radiation shield", que é basicamente um abrigo arejado para protecção de sensores de temperatura

2) A mais em conta - Fazer uma visita a este tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...cao-radiation-shield-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html

Eu, depois de "n" mudanças de local e sempre sem estar satisfeito, e depois de alguns abrigos que não resultarem fiz algo básico! Agarrei numa caixinha daquelas de saquetas de chá, fiz-lhes umas ranhuras para circulação de ar (algo muito importante) e coloquei sobre o sensor! Isto minimizou o problema... 

Sobre o relógio não sei bem que te diga. Normalmente a variação da pressão é um indicador do estado do tempo, embora grosso modo. A pressão varia consoante altura a que te encontras. Os valores que apresentamos aqui e que aparecem no site do IM por exemplo, são as pressões ao nível do mar. Ora uma variação em altura é certamente fácil de converter usando a fórmula (que agora não tenho bem presente), obtendo assim a pressão ao nível do mar. Ora certamente que alguém te poderá elucidar melhor 

Abraço


----------



## Sueste (22 Ago 2008 às 12:14)

Entretanto o vento rodou para SW e agora aos poucos vai descendo a temperatura. Neste momento estou com 28.4ºC mas já atingi os 29.9ºC quando o vento estava de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 12:18)

Por cá mínima de 16.3ºC agora estou com 21.3ºC com muito vento  não deverei passar os 23ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2008 às 12:19)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 19,0ºC...

Agora sigo com um céu completamente limpo e 26,8ºC, 41%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2008 às 12:23)

Bem-Vindo  Astroamador espero que gostes e participa

No entanto por aqui estão 26.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Norte e o céu está limpo mas já se avistam nuvens altas a norte daqui.


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2008 às 12:23)

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *23.1ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1020hPa*

Bem-vindo Astroamador


----------



## Sueste (22 Ago 2008 às 12:32)

É curioso como as brisas maritimas influenciam no clima. Desceu mais um pouco a temperatura. Agora 27.0ºC e já tive 29.9ºC. 
O vento continua a soprar de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2008 às 12:36)

boas...por aqui céu azul e vento fraco com uma temparatura actual 26.9ºc.


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, céu limpo, 26ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste, por vezes de Sul. Sente-se algum ar quente


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2008 às 13:29)

23,9ºC e um céu parcialmente nublado por pequenos cumulus.

Mínima de 14,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2008 às 14:14)

Voltei a ter uma mínima elevada... *18,5ºC*.

Mais um da quente... céu azul e limpo com vento de nulo a muito fraco. Sigo com *30,0ºC*.


Até já e boa sorte a todos


----------



## ecobcg (22 Ago 2008 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a minima foi de 20,7ºC!

Agora está a marcar 28,8ºC!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 15:23)

Levantou-se para aqui uma ventania que parece que vai levar tudo hehe  rajada máxima até agora 56.2 km/h.

Estou com 20.4ºC, com muitos cirros.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2008 às 15:33)

Máximo Hoje:  27.7 ºC (13:48) 
Mínimo Hoje:  17.8 ºC (07:20) 

A Nortada hoje está bem forte. 45km/h de máxima por cá.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Ago 2008 às 15:38)

Segundo o Alfa Pendular 4004, com destino a Braga, na zona de Pombal estão cerca de 27ºC no momento

O céu está muito nublado por cirroestratus


----------



## vitamos (22 Ago 2008 às 16:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Segundo o Alfa Pendular 4004, com destino a Braga, na zona de Pombal estão cerca de 27ºC no momento
> 
> O céu está muito nublado por cirroestratus



Está muito nublado sim senhor, confirmo  Boa viagem!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 16:31)

Acabo de ter agora mesmo uma rajada de 56.9 km/h.

Estou com 20.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Ago 2008 às 17:16)

Hoje, registei de maxima *23.2ºC*

Ceu limpo, 
temp: *21.5ºC*
Hum: *60%*
Pressao: *1018.3hPa*

Ta uma ventania, ja me deitou a carpete da varanda a baixo


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2008 às 17:57)

Ora vamos então ao resumo:

Tmin: *18,5ºC*
Tmáx: *31,6ºC*

Tactual: *30,9ºC*

Um dia de céu limpo e com vento moderado, daí a temperatura máxima não ter subido muito por aí além....


Abraço


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2008 às 18:19)

Máximo Hoje:  27.7 ºC (13:48) 

Mais uma máxima bem abaixo da média


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 18:34)

HotSpot disse:


> Máximo Hoje:  27.7 ºC (13:48)
> 
> Mais uma máxima bem abaixo da média



Por aqui então  ui ui 22.2ºC de máxima neste momento 19.8ºC.

A humidade está nos 67%, quanto ao vento está-se aqui a passar algo estranho é que tá fraco, o que não é muito normal esta hora, costuma ser o seu pico.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2008 às 19:22)

Já retomou a força, já está forte entre os 40km/h e 50km/h.

Estou com 19.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2008 às 19:25)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*19,0ºC* (7:15)
Máx. de hoje:*27,8ºC* (15:23)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *90%* (3:43) *31%* (15:44)

Rajada máxima:*11,5km/h* (14:58)


Actual:
*22,3ºC
51%HR
1017hpa
5,8km/h
12ºC Dew Point*


----------



## fsl (22 Ago 2008 às 19:25)

Em Oeiras, dia fresco com NORTADA forte:

TEMPs max 24.6 , actual 20.4
VENTO com rajadas que atingiram 64.4 às 19:12


----------



## squidward (22 Ago 2008 às 19:38)

por aqui céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas


Máx: 26.6ºC
Min: 18.6ºC


----------



## Levante (22 Ago 2008 às 19:50)

Sueste disse:


> É curioso como as brisas maritimas influenciam no clima. Desceu mais um pouco a temperatura. Agora 27.0ºC e já tive 29.9ºC.
> O vento continua a soprar de SW.



Acredita Sueste! não só a direcção do vento é um factor decisivo na nossa zona...como também o local em que te encontras. Por exemplo hoje estava a cerca de 500m-1km da costa da Ilha da Culatra (a SSW da barra da armona) e a brisa soprava fraca-moderada de WSW com uma temperatura agradável (deveria ser de 26-27º), mas na vinda para Olhão e assim que cruzei a ilha ao atravessar a barra, o vento, da mesma direcção, tornou-se de imediato quente e seco, arrisco em 32-33º, e logo após, no meio da ria formosa, voltou a ficar mais fresco, sempre da mesma direcção. Esta situação é recorrente, pq o vento vem a cruzar a ilha que está naturalmente mais quente devido à reflexão do sol nas dunas. Quanto à água, acredita que está bastante "fresca"... e anteontem ainda estava mais, mas o sueste nao tarda a chegar e aquecer isto... vamos ter um setembro como mandam as leis


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2008 às 19:54)

Boa Tarde

A  Máxima por cá Hoje foi de 30.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.5ºC e algumas nuvens altas.


T.Minima de Hoje: 19.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2008 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, dia quente e uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2008 às 20:56)

Por aqui 19ºC, máxima de 25ºC. Durante a tarde bastante vento, com umas rajadas pontuais bem fortes, cheguei até a ver uma esplanada inteira a voar pelo ar mais ou menos pelas 16/16:30.


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Ago 2008 às 21:26)

*Em Guimarães:**

T min..........................17.3º
T máx.........................25.0º
T actual......................21.6º

H min..........................40%
H máx.........................82%

Pressão actual..............1017 hPa

* A partir de amanhã (23Ago), e durante 8 a 10 dias,
vou de férias:
Adeus Cidade Berço,
Voilà Monte Gordo.


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Ago 2008 às 21:39)

sim realmente teve uma ventania desgraçada a minha bicicleta caiu ao chao a porta do meu predio abria se sozinha, por pouco n ia ficando entalado no carro agora a pouco pk a porta fechou um contentor do lixo saiu um pouco do sitio e caiu um ramo de bom tamanho

foi assim

isto tudo pa dizer k a rajada máxima foi de 60.2 km/h incrivel

ceu pouco nublado depois de uma maxima de 26.1

agora 19.6


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2008 às 22:13)

henriquesillva disse:


> * A partir de amanhã (23Ago), e durante 8 a 10 dias,
> vou de férias:
> Adeus Cidade Berço,
> Voilà Monte Gordo.




Que faças boa viagem, *Henrique*. 
Se puderes, vai postando da nova localização.


Por cá, noite fresca, como todas as detse Verão.
Perdoem-me o desabafo, mas este Verão está a ser mesmo mau, até agora tenho uma mísera máxima 
anual de *37,2 ºC*.
Espero batê-la ainda este Verão, senão vai ser uma decepção.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2008 às 22:22)

Boas

Vou agora com 19,3ºC, 71%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...

PS: Vou amanha comprar um samsung Omnia espero não me arrepender!!


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

Depois deste grande momento que foi o de o Gil ter ganho o concurso, é momento de fazer o ponto de situação.

Temp. actual: *24,1ºC*

Céu limpo e bastante estrelado, uma bela noite para pegar no telescópio


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Ago 2008 às 22:44)

Boa noite.

Por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado com alguns periodos de boas abertas.

Tmin - 19,4ºC

Tmax - 28,3ºC

Actual - 24,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2008 às 22:49)

Boas...por aqui tudo calmo céu estrelado com o vento mais calmo, de tarde soprou bem de W com a máxima a chegar aos 29.9ºc e minima 17.2ºc actual 20.5ºc para a semana promete

Amanhã vou a Pinhal Novo (Palmela) com regresso há noite

Até amanhã


----------



## Brigantia (22 Ago 2008 às 22:58)

Boas,

Noite agradável em Bragança, neste momento 18,1º e 49%HR.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Ago 2008 às 23:20)

Por cá a noite continua tropical com 22,1ºC


----------



## *Dave* (22 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por cá a noite continua tropical com 22,1ºC



Afinal não sou o único... .

Temperatura actual: *22,6ºC*


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Ago 2008 às 00:09)

Boa Noite

Por aqui, 24ºC e Nortada com vento moderado acompanhado de rajadas. Ao por do sol, via-se uma linha de nuvens cirrus a Norte.

Por agora é tudo, boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2008 às 00:29)

Vou indo com os seguintes valores lá fora...18,7ºC, 76%HR, 1018hpa , 6,5km/h...

Até logo!


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2008 às 00:51)

Extremos do dia 22.Agosto

Max: *23.2ºC*
Min: *15.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo

Temp: *15.7ºC*
Hum: *76%*
Pressao: *1018.7hPa*


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2008 às 01:52)

Boas. Eu aqui tenho 14,4ºC neste momento e a descer a bom ritmo, o céu já se encontra quase limpo e o vento é fraco de NE.

A máxima do dia foi de 24,8ºC e a mínima de 13,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2008 às 02:26)

Por cá céu pouco nublado, tive agora uma rajada de 58.3 km/h o vento tá forte, estou com 16.9ºC humidade nos 89%.


----------



## ACalado (23 Ago 2008 às 03:00)

boa noite por aqui noite com algum vento neste momento 19.9ºc
ate amanha


----------



## Sueste (23 Ago 2008 às 03:10)

Olá boa noite!!

Por cá ainda estou com noite tropical 21.1ºC. Céu nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

A máxima foi de 30.9ºC

Cumprimentos e até logo


----------



## psm (23 Ago 2008 às 07:47)

Bom dia 
Noite extremamente ventosa, com o vento de NO(tipico) grande barrão na serra de sintra, muito fresco, céu limpo no estoril, novamente um dia tipico de verão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2008 às 09:48)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 16.0ºC
Neste momento estão 22.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## psm (23 Ago 2008 às 10:25)

Bem hoje é caixotes do lixo no chão, ramos de arvores caidos,o é vento forte e com rajadas muito fortes de N,NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2008 às 10:26)

Impressionante a quantidade de vento que fez durante a noite chegando aos 62.6 km/h, foi certamente muito mais, o meu anemometro é que tá um pouco com a bezana ihihihi  chegou bem aos 75 km/h.

Tive uma mínima de 16.0ºC agora estou com 18.9ºC o vento continua forte.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2008 às 10:27)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.9 ºC (06:53) 

O dia começa com algum vento que torna a manhã desagradavel.


----------



## rufer (23 Ago 2008 às 10:48)

Boas. Por aqui sigo com 23.6º. Pressão 1016 mb. O vento por aqui, ao contrário dos últimos dias está muito calmo. Vamos ver para a tarde.
Hoje o concelho de Abrantes encontra-se em risco extremo de incêndio.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2008 às 11:09)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo e 19,1ºC.

Mínima de 12,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2008 às 11:14)

Minima: *14.4ºC*

Ceu limpo,
Temp: *22.2ºC*
Hum: *58%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,9ºC...

Agora vou com 26,5ºC, 42%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2008 às 11:50)

Fui até ao telhado ver como as coisas tavam  depois de uma noite como hoje de tanto vento  tava tudo fino e pronto para mais, o meu anemometro tá é cada vez mais preto  nunca mais chove.

Deixo aqui um videozito da paisagem lá de cima, ia voando com o vento possa 


Neste momento estou com 21.2ºC o vento está moderado/forte a rondar os 35 km/h e 45 km/h.


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Ago 2008 às 11:56)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu limpo, vento fraco de Noroeste e 23ºC.


----------



## Rog (23 Ago 2008 às 12:07)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado
alguns aguaceiros fracos pela noite, 0,7mm
por agora 18ºC
1022hpa
87%HR
min. 16,4ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2008 às 13:52)

Por aqui já se sente bem o calor devido ao vento estar praticamente a zero!! vou com 29,7ºC, 31%HR, 1016hpa e vento muito fraco! nem quero imaginar a partir de quarta sem vento e com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2008 às 14:05)

por aqui :

céu limpo e vento fraco
30ºC


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2008 às 14:33)

já subiu 

agora está 31ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2008 às 14:54)

Temperatura a rondar os 30-31ºC e vento moderado.

Rajada máxima de 40 km/h


----------



## ACalado (23 Ago 2008 às 15:05)

HotSpot disse:


> Temperatura a rondar os 30-31ºC e vento moderado.
> 
> Rajada máxima de 40 km/h



quentinho por ai amigo hotspot  dia bom para a praia 

por aqui 25.2ºc com céu limpo, vento fraco


----------



## psm (23 Ago 2008 às 15:14)

Depois de o vento ter abrandado durante 3.5 meia,eis que voltou estar forte e com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2008 às 15:16)

Por aqui, ceu limpo
Temp: *22.5ºC* (maxima ate agora)
Hum: *57%*
Pressao: *1016.6hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2008 às 16:48)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Depois de uma manhã fresca (13 ºC), a tarde apresenta-se quente (33 ºC) e com poucas nuvens (1/8).


----------



## rijo (23 Ago 2008 às 17:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fui até ao telhado ver como as coisas tavam  depois de uma noite como hoje de tanto vento  tava tudo fino e pronto para mais, o meu anemometro tá é cada vez mais preto  nunca mais chove.
> 
> Deixo aqui um videozito da paisagem lá de cima, ia voando com o vento possa
> 
> ...



O efeito do vento... no fogo e no fumo hoje em Queluz


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2008 às 18:13)

Pois é a coisa está mal lá pra Belas, lá se vai o Golfe  ainda por cima com o vento forte ui ui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2008 às 18:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui tarde quente com a temperatura máxima a chegar aos 33.3ºC.
Neste moemento estão 29.3ºC e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2008 às 18:56)

Olá vou agora  com 25,9 graus, 43%HR,1014hpa


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2008 às 19:17)

Registei de maxima *22.8ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *19.2ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1017.6hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2008 às 19:55)

Bem, grande incêndio que está aí a haver!

Por Vilar da Veiga, Terras de Bouro, Gerês, estão 23,1ºC neste momento, e o sol já se pôs, por trás dos altos cumes montanhosos


----------



## rijo (23 Ago 2008 às 20:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem, grande incêndio que está aí a haver!
> 
> Por Vilar da Veiga, Terras de Bouro, Gerês, estão 23,1ºC neste momento, e o sol já se pôs, por trás dos altos cumes montanhosos



Com as rajadas de 70 km/h o fumo chegou a Almada!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2008 às 20:08)

rijo disse:


> Com as rajadas de 70 km/h o fumo chegou a Almada!



Já chegou aqui, cheira bastante a queimado.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2008 às 20:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já chegou aqui, cheira bastante a queimado.



Aqui não cheira a nada  o vento não deixa, porque vem de noroeste.

Por cá máxima de 23.0ºC agora estou com 18.2ºC vento forte.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Ago 2008 às 20:49)

Aqui o cheiro a queimado ainda não chegou

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo, tenho 21,7ºC
Alguns cirrus no céu

Esta tarde, vi o primeiro fractus desde que cá estou


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2008 às 20:55)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 13 ºC; Temp. máxima - 34 ºC; Temp. actual - 26,5 ºC.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2008 às 21:13)

A temperatura tem descido a olhos vistos

Temp: *16.5ºC*
Hum: *74%*
Pressao: *1016.9hPa*


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*16,9ºC* (6:52)
Máx. de hoje:*32,0ºC* (15:35)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *83%* (7:14) *29%* (15:35)

Rajada máxima:*9,4km/h* (12:56)


Actual:
*21,0ºC
60%HR
1016hpa
0,0km/h
13ºC Dew Point*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Ago 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, alternando com periodos de boas abertas.

Tmin - 19,4ºC

Tmax - 26,2ºC

Actual - 23,7ºC

A humidade variou entre os 50% e os 67% aqui na Lagoa. Neste momento está nos 60%.

Devido á baixa humidade registada hoje por aqui, registou-se um pequeno incendio numa mata de canaviais no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo.


----------



## *Dave* (23 Ago 2008 às 23:00)

Hoje está uma temperatura infernal na rua..., são 23:00 e a temperatura mantém-se a *24,9ºC*.

Temp. mínima: *17,0ºC*
Temp. máxima: *32,3ºC*

Este foi um dia em que a amplitude termina foi de 15,3ºC, ultrapassando a de ontem (13,1ºC). Por aqui as temperaturas máximas vão bem "lançadas", há 3 dias que não baixam dos 31,6ºC, arrisco a dizer que por aqui retomei as temperaturas normais de Verão.


STAY


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2008 às 23:26)

Boas, 

Hoje mínima de 10,7ºC, máxima de 29,1ºC e neste momento 19ºC.


----------



## Thomar (23 Ago 2008 às 23:27)

*Dave* disse:


> Hoje está uma temperatura infernal na rua..., são 23:00 e a temperatura mantém-se a *24,9ºC*. (...)



*+24,9ºC* parece-me um valor excessivo. 

Se fosse uma temperatura á volta dos 22/21 seria mais correcto, isto, olhando para os valores das estações do IM e das pessoais, do distrito de Castelo-Branco.

De qualquer maneira, és um sortudo  com essas temperaturas!

Aqui por Lisboa a temperatura anda a rondar os +18ºC, com vento moderado o que dá uma sensação térmica de algum frio.


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2008 às 23:31)

Ja registo *15.5ºC*
Hum: *79%*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2008 às 23:42)

Dia agradável pelo Bombarral, com uma máxima de *23 ºC* registados no carro, pouco depois das 14h.










Agora estou com *17,3 ºC* e a noite está a ser de vento calmo, já em Moscavide.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2008 às 00:18)

Por cá neste mometo 16.1ºC o vento está moderado, humidade nos 88%, está um briol  que até constipa os constipados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2008 às 01:03)

Por cá, arrefeceu até aos *16,5 ºC* e o céu está limpo.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas esporádicas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2008 às 01:40)

O vento está bastante inconstante, variando bastante em poucos minutos.
A temperatura já desceu até aos *16,3 ºC* e a humidade está agora nos *75 %*.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2008 às 02:55)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 16,8ºC, e apesar do céu limpo e vento fraco a temperatura desce muito devagar. A noite anterior foi bem mais fria e registei uma mínima de 11,2ºC. A máxima foi de 24,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2008 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje: 15.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.7ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está limpo como sempre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2008 às 10:40)

Bom dia por aqui para não variar também céu limpo e prometebastante o termómetro já vai nos 26.7ºc,com uma minima de 17.5ºc e com vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2008 às 10:53)

Ja chateia, este Verao monotomo
Onde as maximas nao passam dos 25ºC, e a minimas descem abaixos dos 16ºC

Registei de minima *14.0ºC*
Por agora, ceu limpo, vento fraco...
Temp: *20.7ºC*
Hum: *68%* _[Durante a noite chegou aos84%]_
Pressao: *1019.4hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2008 às 11:14)

Por cá mínima de 15.8ºC neste momento 21.1ºC  o vento está moderado.

Por São João da Cova, Caniçada terra por onde anda o André:

Ontem

Máxima de 28.3ºC
Mínima de 16.7ºC

Hoje

Mínima de 13.9ºC e neste momento 19.3ºC o céu tá pouco nublado, o vento está fraco e sem direcção defenida.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2008 às 12:42)

Por Aqui já estão 30.3ºC e vento fraco NO.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2008 às 12:56)

Boas...é só pedir, por aqui já bateu nos 30.0ºc,que saudades que tenho de uma boa por favordaquelas  de por o cabelo em pé e estremecer os vidros,bastava as do século passado,vento fraco de W e céu limpo.e é tudo


----------



## Sueste (24 Ago 2008 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,

Por cá a noite foi fresca, a temperatura minima foi de 17.1ºC. Agora sigo com uma brisa fresca de SE de 24.2ºC.

A Este/Nordeste parece ser neblina. Penso que não será fumo. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Brunomc (24 Ago 2008 às 14:13)

por aqui :

30,5ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco 

belo dia de praia


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Ago 2008 às 15:19)

Aqui em *Monte Gordo*, está um agradável dia de praia.
Não sei a temperatura (A estação ficou em *Guimarães*),
mas deve estar próximo dos 30º


----------



## Kraliv (24 Ago 2008 às 15:19)

Boas,




Vento de NW e temperatura nos 33,1ºC





Vai começar outra semana...e os chinocas já não ganham mais ouro nenhum


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Thomar disse:


> *+24,9ºC* parece-me um valor excessivo.
> 
> Se fosse uma temperatura á volta dos 22/21 seria mais correcto, isto, olhando para os valores das estações do IM e das pessoais, do distrito de Castelo-Branco.



Tenho de dizer apenas que a minha zona nada tem a ver com Castelo Branco..., mas temperaturas máximas podem coincidir (mas nem sempre acontece o que é normal), mas no que toca ás temperaturas mínimas desde que tenho a estação de temperatura tenho vindo a acompanhar as temperaturas de Castelo Branco e não coincidiram ainda uma única vez.

Como pode ver *aqui* a mínima desta noite em Castelo Branco esteve entre os 17,5ºC e os 18,0ºC enquanto que eu aqui não desci dos *19,2ºC*.

Pode ainda ver *aqui* o gráfico de temperatura da Zebreira, que é uma aldeia que fica mais perto da minha do que a cidade de Castelo Branco, e ás 23:00 registava +- 23ºC...
____________________________________________________________________________

Neste momento tenho céu limpo, com vento fraco.

Temp. actual: *33,8ºC*

Por agora é tudo


----------



## Brunomc (24 Ago 2008 às 16:10)

céu limpo e vento fraco

31ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2008 às 16:11)

boas...por aqui esta noite a temparatura esteve sempre por cima dos 20.0ºc pelo menos até ás 4 horas 

temparaturas registadas esta noite na estação 
0.00h 22.3ºc
3.00h 20.8ºc
6.00h 19.0ºc

por aqui continua muito com a temparatura agora 32.9ºc mas já chegou aos 33.4ºc e vento fraco de W.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2008 às 16:47)

A temperatura subiu mais um pouco, atingindo a temperatura de *34,2ºC*.

Agora estão *34,0ºC*, céu limpo e vento de muito fraco a fraco.

Até já.


----------



## ACalado (24 Ago 2008 às 18:12)

Por aqui dia com céu limpo neste momento 26.8ºc


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2008 às 18:14)

boas por setubal dia de calor maxima de 31graus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2008 às 18:15)

Boa Tarde

Hoje por cá a máxima foi de 32.6ºC
Neste momento estão 29.6ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado e o céu está limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 15.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2008 às 18:51)

Boa....por aqui 28.9ºc com vento moderado de W


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2008 às 19:03)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*16,9ºC* (6:22)
Máx. de hoje:*31,0ºC* (15:44)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *71%* (10:12) *31%* (15:12)

Rajada máxima:*10,1km/h* (15:59)


Actual:
*25,5ºC
52%HR
1016hpa
5,0km/h
15ºC Dew Point*


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2008 às 19:12)

Por aqui estão *30,4ºC* e o vento começa agora a soprar de forma moderada.

Hoje foi um dia bastante quente, dia em que registei a mínima mais alta e a máxima mais alta desde o dia 12.

Resumo:
Tmin.: *19,2ºC*
Tmáx.: *34,2ºC*
Ampl.: 15,0ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2008 às 19:31)

Por aqui céu limpo e 23,9ºC.

extremos de hoje: 11,3ºC / 27,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Ago 2008 às 20:03)

Mais um dia onde as maximas nao ultrapassam os 25ºC

Ficando-se pelos *23.0ºC*
Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *20.3ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1018.2hPa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2008 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais fresco

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Ago 2008 às 21:20)

aqui foi um dia mais quente que ontem tendo registado uma máxima de 27.7

mas estava-se bastante bem nos jardins de belem a sentir aquela brisa do mar

deu pa ver uns bons fractus na serra de sintra na 2ª circular

agora estou com 22.4

ceu limpo e o vento esta fraquinho


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2008 às 21:23)

Boa noite

Aqui por Vilar da Veiga, hoje, as temperaturas oscilaram entre os *15,5ºC* e os *28,8ºC* (o sensor não está no melhor lugar, mas é o único sítio onde o posso colocar), com céu muito nublado todo o dia, onde até apareceram alguns cumulus congestus, durante a tarde

Neste momento levo 20,6ºC

A noite deverá ser mais fresca que a de hoje


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2008 às 21:28)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 15 ºC; Temp. máxima - 34 ºC; Temp. actual - 25 ºC.


----------



## Vince (24 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

A máxima aqui ficou pelos 27 °C, já esteve um pouco melhor. Ontem e anteontem pela primeira vez  por aqui senti já algum fresquinho desagradável a partir do fim da tarde e já cheirava mesmo a fim de Verão.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2008 às 21:37)

Boas. Aqui tenho 19,7ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de W.

A máxima foi de 25,1ºC e a mínima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2008 às 21:40)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Aqui tenho 19,7ºC e céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de W.
> 
> A máxima foi de 25,1ºC e a mínima de 12,4ºC.



Em minha casa registo exactamente a mesma temperatura. Uma das raras vezes em que as nossas estações estão em sintonia...

Dados actuais: 19,7ºC, 52%HR e 1021hPa.


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2008 às 21:42)

Vou agora com 21,9ºC, 73%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

Penso que vou ter uma noite mais fresca do que a de ontem...

Estou com *25,5ºC* mas o vento começa agora a fazer-se sentir e depressa diminuirá a temperatura .

Abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Ago 2008 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia de céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo.

Tmin - 18,3ºC

Tmax - 27,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2008 às 23:15)

A temperatura está a descer bem, pelo que já levo *19,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2008 às 23:21)

Por cá máxima de 24.0ºC  neste momento estou estagnado nos 19.2ºC


----------



## *Dave* (24 Ago 2008 às 23:48)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura está a descer bem, pelo que já levo *19,1ºC*



É como aqui , há 2 horas estava com 25,5ºC, agora estou com *22,7ºC* .

Mesmo com uma temperatura elevada, ontem pelas mesmas horas estava mais quente..


Abraço


----------



## Kraliv (24 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

Boas,


Tmín. 14,8ºC

Tmáx. 34,2ºC



Temperatura actual 20,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2008 às 00:00)

Esta muito nevoeiro...

A tempª encontra-se nos *17.5ºC*
Hum: *85%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2008 às 00:04)

Boas

Por aqui sigo com 20,8ºC, 82%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2008 às 00:36)

O vento acalmou... e a temperatura está nos 22,2ºC.

A mínima da noite passada foi de 19,2ºC e pelo que estou a ver a de hoje vai ser muito idêntica ou talvez superior.

Ainda sonho registar uma noite tropical .

Abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2008 às 01:13)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a máxima foi de *28,3 ºC* e a tarde foi de vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2008 às 04:01)

Por cá, estou com *17,3 ºC* e vento fraco com algumas rajadas espontâneas.
A humidade está nos *80 %*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2008 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 16.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.4ºC, vento fraco de Norte e céu limpo.


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2008 às 09:39)

Por aqui tenho céu limpo com vento fraco...

A mínima desta noite foi de 17,8ºC.

Não sei qual é a temperatura actual pois tive um problema com o sensor, mas penso já estar resolvido.


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2008 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 17.1ºC
Tmax 26,2ºC

A destacar no fim de semana o vento que se fez sentir forte no Sábado! Hoje neblina pela manhã, mas o sol já vai espreitando. Pressão em 1016 hPa.

*Tmin 18,6ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2008 às 10:24)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.1 ºC (07:10) 

Minima mais agradavel hoje.

Os registos de ontem:

Máximo Ontem:  30.3 ºC (14:23) 
Mínimo Ontem:  *13.3* ºC (06:04) Minima do mês.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia a todos. 
Por cá foi uma noite de poucas nuvens. Agora o céu encontra-se um pouco mais nublado.

Foi uma noite tropical com uma minima de 20,9ºC


----------



## Astroamador (25 Ago 2008 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Registos do dia *21 Agosto 2008:*

14h - 28,7ºC
15h - 31,9ºC
16h - 29,7ºC
17h - 28,1ºC
18h - 26,4ºC
19h - 22,4ºC
20h - 20,8ºC

Ontem tempo quente com bastante sol. 
Á noite já com bastantes nuvens...

Hoje céu muito nublado!
Abx


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2008 às 11:37)

Já recuperei a transmissão dos dados do sensor... por algum motivo as pilhas (que eram novas) já não tinham "potência" suficiente para alimentar o sensor.

Nesta altura estou com *27,0ºC*, céu limpo com vento nulo.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2008 às 11:58)

Bom dia!!

Registei de minima *16.8ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo
Temp: *21.4ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1017.9hPa*


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2008 às 12:24)

Boas, por aqui, registei uma mínima tropical de 20.7ºC, de referir que ontem quando postei às 21h08m  tinha 21.1ºC e por volta da meia-noite tinha 24.6ºC, agora sigo com 26.1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2008 às 12:25)

Boas tardes
Por aqui céu limpo e vent fraco de S/SW.
A temparatura minima chegou aos 17.0ºc e neste momento 28.7ºc.


----------



## Sueste (25 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

Olá bom dia!

Tive de minima de 21.8ºC e agora estou com 26.2ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de 27.2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Boas

Por aqui agora estão 28.8ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Bom dia!
Neste momento o vento está fraco, o céu possui algumas nuvens a norte e estão 23ºC


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2008 às 12:53)

Por aqui o céu limpou totalmente! O vento está fraco e o calor  começa-se a sentir!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2008 às 13:41)

Por cá na zona anti-calor estou com 21.8ºC  e o vento tá fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2008 às 14:20)

Boas...por aqui tudo igual excepto a temparatura já vai nos 30.9ºccom vento fraco.

Até logo


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2008 às 14:46)

Por cá 21.6ºC  o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2008 às 14:49)

Aqui *29ºC* e sem prometer subir muito mais....


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2008 às 15:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...por aqui tudo igual excepto a temperatura já vai nos 30.9ºccom vento fraco.
> 
> Até logo



Por aqui a temperatura chegou agora aos *32,6ºC* e deve subir mais um pouco ainda... o céu está limpo e o vento varia de nulo a muito fraco.

Embora ontem tenha estado mais calor que hoje, hoje o ambiente é mais sufocante, pois o vento deve estar a dormir a sesta .

Estou também a fazer um gráfico com a variação da temperatura hoje das 11:30 e devo de o concluir por volta das 23:00 e claro vou colocá-lo aqui .


STAY


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2008 às 15:07)

Por cá 21.3ºC de destacar a humidade nos 70%  o vento está fraco.

Até agora máxima de 22.2ºC que coisa mais engraçada  até ontem teve mais calor.


----------



## João Soares (25 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

A maxima de hoje, tambem nao passou dos *22.9ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo veno fraco
Temp: *22.0ºC*
Hum: *64%*
Pressao: *1016.9hPa*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Agora estou com 20.9ºC   72%, vento fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (25 Ago 2008 às 15:38)

Boas,


Mínima de hoje: 15ºC


Registos às 15.00h:

Temp. 32,5ºC
Humid. 31%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 3,6km/h SW


----------



## HotSpot (25 Ago 2008 às 17:48)

Máxima de 29,7ºC  Onde andas tu calor...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2008 às 19:03)

HotSpot disse:


> Máxima de 29,7ºC  Onde andas tu calor...



Aqui o calor escondido não está de certeza 

Por cá máxima de 22.2ºC agora estou com 20.3ºC o vento está moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2008 às 20:08)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 31.7ºC
Agora estão 25.6ºC e o vento sopra fraco.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e subida da temperatura.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 25.7ºC

PS: De lembrar, que há 1 ano, o Sotavento Algarvio teve inundações desde de Olhão a VRSA, e foi o dia mais chuvoso de sempre no mês de Agosto desde que existem registos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2008 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com abertas. Ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, nada de significativo. Apenas o calor é que continua a mandar.

Tmin - 20,8ºC

Tmax - 27,6ºC


Actual - 24,4ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2008 às 22:20)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*18,2ºC* (7:11)
Máx. de hoje:*30,6ºC* (16:10)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *87%* (5:26) *30%* (16:12)

Rajada máxima:*8,6km/h* (17:27)


Actual:
*20,5ºC
61%HR
1018hpa
0,0km/h
13ºC Dew Point*


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2008 às 22:20)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura chegou agora aos *32,6ºC* e deve subir mais um pouco ainda... o céu está limpo e o vento varia de nulo a muito fraco.
> 
> Embora ontem tenha estado mais calor que hoje, hoje o ambiente é mais sufocante, pois o vento deve estar a dormir a sesta .
> 
> ...




Infelizmente não estive disponível para registar as temperaturas a cada 30 min a partir das 21h.
Deixo portanto aqui o resultado dos meus registos, num dia onde a temperatura máxima subiu aos 33,6ºC (entre as 16:00 e as 16:30).





_________________________________________________________________


Por aqui a temperatura parece nem mexer... pois sigo agora com *27,9ºC*. O céu está limpo e o vento está entre o muito fraco e o fraco.

Abraço


----------



## Rog (25 Ago 2008 às 22:23)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 20,6ºC
82%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2008 às 22:32)

Por cá neste momento 17.0ºC humidade nos 87% e céu limpo.

A evolução das temperaturas ao longo do dia


----------



## Brigantia (25 Ago 2008 às 22:39)

Boas, hoje mínima de 10,9ºC. A máxima rondou os 30ºC ( a minha estação registou 31,5ºC mas deve ter sido um pouco mais baixa).

Neste momento 20,1ºC, 53%HR e 1022hPA.


----------



## storm (25 Ago 2008 às 23:19)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 17.8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (25 Ago 2008 às 23:34)

Estou confiante de que hoje é que vou ter uma noite tropical, já passa das 23:20 e continuo com *26,3ºC*. Céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.

Certamente há quem duvide destas minhas temperaturas! Tenho apenas a dizer que tenho o sensor o mais bem posicionado possível e é esta a temperatura que a estação me apresenta. Para quem pense que o sensor deve estar avariado, desengane-se pois tenho um termómetro de ponteiro na rua e marca mais ou menos a mesma temperatura.


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2008 às 23:41)

Vou com 19,4ºC, 71%HR, 1019hpa


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Já passa da meia-noite e por aqui a temperatura está nos *25,4ºC*.

Só tenho a dizer, NOITE TROPICAL, AQUI VOU EU


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 00:31)

Olá Boas noites! Já estou de volta a Mira-Sintra!

Por Vilar da veiga, hoje, a mínima foi de 15,6ºC...

Por Mira-Sintra, ontem, as temperaturas oscilaram entre os 15,6ºC e os 23,4ºC

Neste momento tenho 16,6ºC
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a *27,2 km/h* e wind chill a 9,6ºC


Por São João da Cova, Gerês, onde está o André, *extremos de hoje*!

MÍNIMA: 14,2ºC
MÁXIMA: 28,9ºC

Neste momento 20,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2008 às 00:33)

Por aqui, temp actual *17.0ºC*, hum *81%*

Aqui mais parece Outono, do que Verao....

Podia vir mais um bocado de calor que nao me queixava


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 00:34)

*Dave* disse:


> Já passa da meia-noite e por aqui a temperatura está nos *25,4ºC*.
> 
> Só tenho a dizer, NOITE TROPICAL, AQUI VOU EU



Noites tropicais é coisa rara por aqui este verão...vou com 19,0ºC, 75%HR, 1018hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 00:37)

*Dave* disse:


> Já passa da meia-noite e por aqui a temperatura está nos *25,4ºC*.
> 
> Só tenho a dizer, NOITE TROPICAL, AQUI VOU EU



É uma pena, mas vais ter *19,9 ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 01:00)

Estou com *17,0 ºC*, céu limpo e vento calmo.
A noite está agradável e a humidade está relativamente elevada, estando nos *80 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 01:55)

Despeço-me com a temperatura a subir... 17,1ºC no momento

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 02:27)

Estou com *17,3 ºC* e a humidade já subiu aos *81 %*.
Parece que o céu está a nublar e isso explica a actual subida momentânea da temperatura.


----------



## mocha (26 Ago 2008 às 08:59)

bom dia a todos, por aqui dia de ceu limpo, sigo com 22ºC


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,6ºC
Tmax 26,6ºC

Hoje o dia acordou cinzento, mas a pouco e pouco já se vai vendo o sol!

*Tmin 18,7ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 09:29)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a temperatura minima de hoje foi de 16.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.1ºC e o céu está encoberto.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia

Por agora 21,2ºC e algumas nuvens altas a oeste. 

Mínima de 16,2ºC esta manhã. Bem mais alta que nos últimos dias.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2008 às 10:12)

Bom dia a todos.

Por cá continua o bom tempo, com céu em geral pouco nublado.

Tmin - 19,7ºC um grau a menos que ontem


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2008 às 10:27)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.0 ºC (07:32) 

Mais uma minima abaixo da média. Hoje a máxima deve rondar os 30ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 10:47)

Olá a todos. 

Por cá, os seguintes dados:


Temperatura nos *23,4 ºC*
Humidade nos *55 %*
Pressão nos *1018,3 hPa* com tendência de subida
Vento fraco, soprando tendencialmente do quadrante *Norte*


A mínima foi de *16,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Por cá, a mínima ficou-se mesmo nos *16,5ºC* pelas 00:00
A noite foi de céu encoberto, por fractus

Neste momento ainda tenho 19,3ºC
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 15,4 km/h, com um máximo de *29,8 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 11:36)

Por cá mínima de 17.0ºC neste momento estou com 20.5ºC  vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

Durante a noite a tempª atingiu os *16.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *22.1ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1018.8hPa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 12:30)

Boas tardes por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco  de S/SE,com uma minima de 14.6ºc.hoje havia nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo aqui na zona,neste momento temparatura actual 28.5ºcpromete


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 12:30)

A mínima aqui foi de 18,1ºC...

Agora sigo com 28,8ºC, 43%HR, 1019hpa e vento inferior a 5km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 12:55)

Olá

Por aqui estão 27.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está limpo.

Até logo


----------



## Levante (26 Ago 2008 às 13:20)

Dia de brasa, vento nulo toda a manha, 30º desde as 10h, imaginem a sensação térmica... o sueste chegou, mas sem vento, o que torna as coisas um pouco insuportáveis, mas esperemos que dê para aquecer a água do mar


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2008 às 13:31)

Sou um triste , a minha estação marcou de mínima 20,4ºC, mas quando acordei (cerca das 8h) esta não estava a receber nenhuma informação a partir do sensor..., por isso não sei ao certo qual a temperatura mínima .

Os "ferros" que fazem o contacto nas pilhas estavam muito largos e bastava o próprio peso da pilha para os puxar ainda mais para baixo e deixar de ter contacto. Mas o problema já foi resolvido .

Á algum tempo falaram que o prato que eu tenho a proteger o sensor poderia criar efeito de estufa, então uma vez que tinha o sensor na mão decidi colocar outro prato afastando-o mais do sensor.

Mesmo assim, neste momento registo *32,3ºC*


STAY


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 13:50)

Neste momento tenho 22,2ºC, e ainda há alguns fractus na Serra

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 13:59)

Boas...por aqui já vamos nos 30.8ºc e vento fraco
Pressão nos 1016hpa 23%rh.

Até logo


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 14:10)

Mais um dia quentinho aqui vou com 30,0ºC, 35%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 14:30)

Por cá 22.2ºC  humidade nos 67% vento moderado.


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2008 às 14:38)

Ate agora, a maxima registada foi de *23.1ºC*

Ceu limpo, vento fraco
Temp: *22.8ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1017.8hPa*


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2008 às 15:03)

Mais um dia bastante quentinho , sigo agora com *34,4ºC* , céu limpo e com vento muito fraco.
Tenho a dizer que em casa, só com A/C , registo no meu quarto a agradável temperatura de 23,7ºC .


Espero que hoje tenha uma noite tropical e que o sensor não me falhe .

STAY


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 15:07)

Por aqui, eis que a temperatura tem descido... estando agora nos *21,8ºC*

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,6 km/h

Os fractus ainda não largaram a Serra...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 15:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Por aqui, eis que a temperatura tem descido... estando agora nos *21,8ºC*
> 
> Humidade a 65%
> Pressão a 1016 hPa
> ...





Eu tou com 22.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2008 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia segue com 28,4ºC de temperatura, 1016 hPa e 41% de Humidade...


----------



## Sueste (26 Ago 2008 às 16:52)

Boa tarde!

Tal como o vizinho "Levante" disse, dia quente pois há muito pouco sinal de vento.

Neste momento 31.8ºC e uma ligeira brisa de SW. A minima foi de 19.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (26 Ago 2008 às 17:12)

Máximo Hoje:  30.2 ºC (15:05) 

Céu limpo e nortada fraca a moderada.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 17:18)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*18,1ºC* (7:11)
Máx. de hoje:*31,1ºC* (16:07)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *89%* (7:29) *32%* (15:07)

Rajada máxima:*8,6km/h* (16:35)


Actual:
*29,5ºC
36%HR
1017hpa
0,0km/h
14ºC Dew Point*


----------



## *Dave* (26 Ago 2008 às 17:20)

Neste momento estou com *34,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tendo em conta as horas que são, duvido que a temperatura vá subir mais... por isso a temperatura máxima registada até agora foi de 34,8ºC.


STAY


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 17:27)

Por aqui, a máxima não passou de 23,1ºC

Neste momento tenho 22,4ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a *32,8 km/h*...

Por São João da Cova, Gerês, a mínima foi de *17,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 18:51)

Por cá máxima de 22.7ºC  neste momento estou com 20.6ºC.

O vento está forte tendo tido uma rajada máxima até agora de 59.8 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 18:59)

Boas tardes mais um dia quente por aqui e céu limpo e vento fraco com uma máxima de 32.9ºc elas nunca mais chegam as ditas cujassinceramente este tempo já aboreçe e dá molesa,ainda nem fui ver os modelos das 12horas para ver o que eles lá puseram!se tiraram ou acresentaramtemparatura actual 31.2ºc


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 19:36)

Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC

Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 25,7 km/h, com um máximo de *46,0 km/h*

Fractus, na Serra, e que agora se começam a deslocar mais para Este


----------



## Rog (26 Ago 2008 às 19:42)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ceu nublado
sigo com 19,3ºC
máxima de 23,3ºC
minima de 17,6ºC
1023hpa
77%HR
Índice UV às 15h estava a 11

A média deste mês segue +0,4ºC face a igual período de 2007


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2008 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e dia de calor.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 26.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2008 às 20:18)

Boas.

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 31.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.8ºC e céu limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 20:38)

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo! Levo *17,9ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h

Céu muito nublado por fractus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 21:10)

Por aqui ainda só vai nos 25.3ºc


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Por aqui neste momento céu nublado com boas abertas. Durante o dia o céu variou entre o pouco nublado e o encoberto com ocorrencia de alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 19,7ºC

Tmax - 27,1ºC

Actual - 24,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *27,3 ºC* e o vento de Oeste impediu uma máxima mais elevada.
De qualquer forma, a tarde foi de céu limpo, não havendo sequer uma nuvem no céu.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 21:49)

Por aqui sigo com 20,8ºC, 70%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco


----------



## psm (26 Ago 2008 às 21:56)

Boa noite, depois de alguns dias na Assafora(domingo até hoje), onde o estado do tempo se caracterizou-se de uma forma geral ,por vento moderado a forte de N,NO manhãs sempre nubladas,neblina e temperaturas muito frescas.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2008 às 22:00)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,9 ºC (06h57); Temperatura máxima - 31,6 ºC (16h45); Temperatura actual - 22,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 12,0 ºC (dia 14); Temperatura máxima - 37,2 ºC (dia 4)


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

Noite muito agradável em Bragança, neste momento 21,4ºC, 34%HR e 1023hPA...

Só apetece ir para as esplanadas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 22:37)

Por cá, estou com *18,1 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.
O vento está fraco e a humidade já chegou aos *74 %*.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 22:48)

Por aqui 19,0ºC e humidade alta 74%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2008 às 23:14)

Boas por aqui ainda só vamos nos 22.4ºc.e vento fraco de W.

Até amanhã


----------



## Sueste (26 Ago 2008 às 23:23)

Olá boa noite!

Por cá um dia quente, quase sem vento o que tornava ainda mais insuportável.

*Temp. Máx.* 32.4ºC

*Temp. Min.* 19.3ºC

*Temp. Actual.* 24.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2008 às 23:28)

Por Bragança ainda 20,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2008 às 23:29)

Bem...até dia 7 de Setembro pessoal, eu e o Daniel Vilão vamos passar uns dias ao interior transmontano, esperemos apanhar trovoadas, muito calor, e umas ricas mínimas  numa dita terra chamada Maçores  o Gil irá ser o emissor dos nossos dados recolhidos por lá aqui no forum 

Vou-me ver livre do vento, finalmenteee 









Abraços nevosos para todos


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2008 às 23:29)

A pouco enganei-me não eram 19,0 mas sim 19,9ºC...agora estão 19,5ºC e 77%HR vento zero


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2008 às 23:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> (...)o Gil irá ser o emissor dos nossos dados recolhidos por lá aqui no forum



Ahh, com muito gosto! Isto já se está a tornar profissão...

Por aqui levo *17,2ºC*
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,5ºC (00:00)
MÁXIMA: 23,1ºC (16:53)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 23:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Ahh, com muito gosto! Isto já se está a tornar profissão...



Muito bem, senhor registador. 
Vais ser-nos muito útil, principalmente quando nos mostrares os dados frescos de Mira Sintra.


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

Hey pessoal!

Ultimos dados de sao joao da cova, caniçada, geres!
Hoje extremos:
MÁX: 28,9C
MIN: 17,4C.
Actual: 18,8C.

Amanhã á noite já regresso ao meu cantinho arrojado em odivelas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2008 às 23:56)

AnDré disse:


> Amanhã á noite já regresso ao meu cantinho arrojado em odivelas.



Vens amanhã do Norte e eu vou amanhã para o Norte.
Andamos desencontrados.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 00:02)

Céu limpo e 21,1ºC por aqui.

Extremos: 30,7ºC / 16,2ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 00:21)

Boa noite .

Se ontem não tive a certeza se tive ou não uma noite tropical, só espero ter encontrado o problema do sensor e que ele agora fique a transmitir sem ter do ir lá desmontar, pois estou com ainda mais esperanças de hoje ter uma noite tropical!

O vento é muito fraco, o céu está limpo e a temperatura está nos *25,4ºC* e da forma que está a descer quase de certeza que posso dizer "NOITE TROPICAL, AQUI VOU EU!" .


*EXTREMOS (ºC):*

*Min:* pelo menos chegou aos 20,4ºC, mas n sei ao certo se se manteve ou se desceu...
*Máx:* *34,8ºC* - temperatura mais elevada registada por mim desde de dia 12.

STAY


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2008 às 00:23)

Por cá, estou com *17,7 ºC* e a humidade está nos *75 %*.
O vento está calmo, para destoar com as últimas noites.


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2008 às 00:36)

Ceu nublado, e *20.0ºC*
Hum: *79%*
Pressao: *1016.8hPa*

PS: Boa viagem, ao _*Daniel, Mario e ao Andre*_


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 00:39)

Despeço-me com *17,1ºC*
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h

O céu está encoberto por fractus...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2008 às 00:51)

maldita neblina -.-´..
tem sido assim as noites por aqui sigo com uns 17 graus...
boas noites


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2008 às 01:19)

V.R.S.A

Neste momento estou com :

25.5ºC

Alguma Humidade e sem vento

Segundo a minha estaçao ... tempo instavel...

Ceu limpo


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2008 às 01:25)

Continua o ceu nublado e os *20.0ºC*
Hum: 80%

A minha estaçao ja indica chuva


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 09:00)

Bom dia

Noite bastante quente por aqui com um valor mínimo de 18,2ºC.

Por agora 22,5ºC e alguns pequenos cumulus em crescimento.


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2008 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
17,8ºC
97%HR
1022hpa
alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite


----------



## vitamos (27 Ago 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,7ºC
Tmax 26,0ºC

Hoje céu encoberto a abrir o dia. Pressão em 1017hPa.

*Tmin 19,3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2008 às 09:40)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a hoje a minima foi de 15.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Ago 2008 às 09:45)

Boas,


Máxima de ontem 34,2ºC


Mínima de hoje 14,7ºC



Registos às 09.00h com céu limpinho

Temp. 22,5ºC
Humi. 62%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Ago 2008 às 10:06)

Bom dia. 

Por cá manhã de céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 19,7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2008 às 10:22)

Mínimo Hoje:  14.1 ºC (06:42)

Mais uma minima abaixo da média. Hoje a máxima deve rondar os 31ºC.


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 10:27)

A nossa amiga depressão em altitude já está a oeste da Figueira da foz(ver imagens de vapor de agua do eumesat)


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 11:21)

Estão 25graus o vento nem se sente!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2008 às 11:27)

V.R.S.A

Aparecem as primeiras nuvens estaticas a sul no ceu, mas que do meu escritorio nao da para ver bem...    

Devo estar a rondar os 30/31ºC...

Optimo dia para a praia e surf!! LEVANTE!!!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 11:41)

Bom dia!

Por cá, uma noite relativamente quente, com uma mínima de *16,9ºC*
A noite foi, como têm sido todas, de céu muiti nublado a encoberto por fractus, mas sem nevoeiro considerável...

Neste momento tenho 21,4ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 5,7 km/h, com um máximo de 22,3 km/h

Céu, com muitos fractus na Serra e cumulus a norte


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 11:48)

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Aparecem as primeiras nuvens estaticas a sul no ceu, mas que do meu escritorio nao da para ver bem...
> 
> ...



Tou aqui a acompanhar a situação na zona sul do pais e SE nas imagens de vários satélites..até agora nada d especial


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2008 às 12:11)

Registei uma minima alta *19.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *25.6ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 12:19)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 16,9ºC...

A manha já esteve bem mais quente com 26,4ºC (11:33) mas agora está a entrar ar maritimo com humidade   vou agora com 22,8ºC e 63%HR e já esteve em 48% (11:39)...o ponto de orvalho é de 15ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 12:28)

A temperatura está estagnada nos 21,8ºC, e a máxima até agora foi de 21,9ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h

O céu está a a limpar


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 12:29)

Por aqui calor e um céu quase sem nuvens. 28,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2008 às 12:31)

Boas, por aqui, noite no limiar do tropical 19.9ºC, sigo com céu limpo e 27.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2008 às 12:41)

Boas tardes por aqui depois de uma noite de bastante humidade com nevoeiros nos vales do rio tejo com a mínima de 14.0ºc e céu limpo vento fraco e com a temparatura nos 29.2ºc


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 13:03)

Por fim consegui ter uma noite tropical (registada) , tendo de mínima *20,2ºC*

Agora o céu está limpo, o vento está muito fraco e sigo com uma temperatura de *31,6ºC*.


Até já


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 13:20)

Bem hoje está um dia humido por aqui vou com 23,2ºC e 60%HR o vento ronda os 10 a 15 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2008 às 14:11)

Boas...por aqui céu azul e vento fraco e 31.7ºc

Até logo


----------



## squidward (27 Ago 2008 às 14:22)

Por aqui, Céu limpo e estou com 27.8ºC


----------



## Sueste (27 Ago 2008 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

Por cá um tempo abafado, uma ligeira brisa de SE. O Sueste já chegou e com ele, um ligeiro aumento da temperatura da água do mar, um pouco melhor. 20.7ºC na boia de Faro às 13h51.

Aqui neste momento estão 30.9ºC e tive uma minima de 19.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 14:56)

Hoje está um calor que mal se pode andar na rua!!! 

Estou com a modesta temperatura de *34,2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo (algumas nuvens apenas no horizonte) e vento fraco.

Por norma, até por voltas das 16:00/16:30, as temperaturas estão sempre a subir, por isso vamos lá ver até onde isto vai .

Depois de uma noite tropical deve subir até aos 35ºC supunho.


STAY


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 14:58)

por aqui 30,5ºC

céu limpo e vento fraco 


ja viram a imagem de satélite do sat24 

varias celulas a rebentarem em espanha


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Ago 2008 às 15:07)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, céu com alguns altocúmulos mais acentuados a Sueste, vento fraco de Sueste e temperatura de 30ºC.

Já estou a acompanhar as células que se vão formando lentamente no interior da PI, e vendo bem os mapas de CAPE, altura e humidade, amanhã e Sexta vão ser do melhor por estes lados Já a partir das 12H de amanhã tudo pode acontecer, com maior intensidade durante a noite de amanhã e diminuindo durante o dia de Sexta

Que tudo dê certo


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2008 às 15:19)

Ate agora a maxima chegou aos *26.6ºC*[finalmente ja ultrapassei os 25]

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *24.7ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1015.6hPa*


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2008 às 15:26)

Boa tarde
Dia de sol, por aqui estão 27ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Ago 2008 às 16:02)

Sigo agora com *34,8ºC* e quase de certeza que vou chegar aos 35ºC... o vento agora acalmou e não irá faltar muito  para a temperatura começar a subir .

Abraço


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 16:11)

parece que ja cai alguns aguaceiros a Este da Guarda..


----------



## mocha (27 Ago 2008 às 16:11)

Brunomc disse:


> por aqui 30,5ºC
> 
> céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> ...



que lindo, parecem pipocas


----------



## *Marta* (27 Ago 2008 às 16:24)

Brunomc disse:


> parece que ja cai alguns aguaceiros a Este da Guarda..



A minha máquina fotográfica está prontíssima!!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2008 às 16:26)

Por Castelo Branco, muito calor.. Quase sem vento.

Passeiam algumas nuvens pela cidade, à volta percebem-se alguns cordões de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Este em direcção a Espanha, mais precisamente sobre Idanha-a-Nova. 

Na Guarda nota-se alguma espessura sobre Pinhel e Almeida, deve tar a pingar..


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 17:06)

Grande diferença para os dias anteriores, depois de dias de nortada intensa eis que não que ela está mais fraca, e a sensação de temperatura é de calor.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2008 às 17:14)

Máximo Hoje:  31.2 ºC (15:17) 

Máxima mais alta desde o dia 9 de Agosto.


----------



## Turista (27 Ago 2008 às 17:19)

Olá a todos...
depois de uns dias de férias, eis-me de volta ao belo Cabo Carvoeiro e ao Fórum! já tinha saudades... 

De momento sigo com 22,4ºC e algum ventinho mas nada de mais! 

Abraços!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 18:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> (...)Bem...até dia 7 de Setembro pessoal, eu e o Daniel Vilão vamos passar uns dias ao interior transmontano, esperemos apanhar trovoadas(...)



Bem, parece que foram mesmo na altura certa!







Ainda não recebi qualquer informação daqueles dois, mas não deve tardar...


----------



## Levante (27 Ago 2008 às 18:15)

Mais um tipico dia QUENTE de levante... vento muito fraco todo o dia.. minima 21º maxima 31º, com algumas nuvens que mal chegaram a cobrir o sol e rapidamente se dissiparam. Hoje tive cerca de 1km a sul da Ilha da Culatra, e mesmo em pleno Atlântico o calor era insuportavel, o vento nulo (em terra soprava uma ligeira brisa) e o mar espelho e cristalino mas já mais aquecido do levante (como disse o vizinho Sueste)...agradável surpresa o cardume de golfinhos que vieram em direcção ao barco e passaram mesmo ao lado a saltar!!  foram em direcção a WSW à ponta do molhe da Ilha do Farol, lógico que fomos atrás deles!!  pena não ter levado maquina!


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 18:25)

Uma foto de agora aqui em Setubal


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 18:32)

> Uma foto de agora aqui em Setubal



miguel nota-se muito bem essas nuvens no sat24..


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 18:33)

"Cheira a instabilidade"  resposta ao post do Miguel.


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 18:53)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*16,9ºC* (7:10)
Máx. de hoje:*29,3ºC* (17:29)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *87%* (7:26) *39%* (17:34)

Rajada máxima:*16,2km/h* (16:18)


Actual:
*26,1ºC
46%HR
1015hpa
4,3km/h
14ºC Dew Point*


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 18:53)

miguel consigo ver essas nuvens aqui da minha casa...mesmo em frente da minha janela..a Oeste 

e verdade psm cheira a instabilidade..


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

Dia quente por aqui.

extremos de hoje: 33,0ºC / 18,2ºC

Por agora 30,5ºC e algumas nuvens, nomeadamente um cumulus nimbus a leste, mas demasiado longe daqui.


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

A depressão a oeste da peninsula em altitude já começou a fazer sentir os seus efeitos, já se vê nas imagens de satelite, a corrente de sueste em altitude(ver os cirrus que saiem dos cumulus nimbos).
No entanto aqui no Estoril e a niveis baixos, continua o vento fraco de NO, e na parte ocidental da serra de Sintra estão fractus.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 20:04)

Céu nublado, 29,7ºC e já se vêem alguns raios a SE.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 20:07)

Por aqui, máxima de *24,8ºC* (mais quentinho)

Neste momento tenhi 20,5ºC
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento fraco, a 2,5 km/h

Fractus na Serra, e de resto, céu limpo...


Elas é que andem aí...


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2008 às 20:07)

Ceu limpo, e vento nulo

Temp: *20.6ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1013.6hPa*

Max: *26.6ºC*
Min: *19.2ºC*[ate agora]


----------



## tomalino (27 Ago 2008 às 20:14)

Fiz uma "caça" ás trovoadas que passaram aqui perto, mas só vi 3 raios! Deu para tirar umas fotografias às nuvens, vou preparar uma reportagem


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 20:57)

É pena já ser noite, mas tenho um magnífico cumulus nimbus quase mesmo aqui por cima  e já deu algumas descargas.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 21:12)

Pois por aqui, apenas fractus nos céus... e 19,1ºC

Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h

São cada Vêz mais...


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 21:38)

Noite quente por aqui. Ainda 27,5ºC.

Continuam as descargas, mas agora mais longe a SE.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Ago 2008 às 21:43)

> Noite quente por aqui. Ainda 27,5ºC.
> 
> Continuam as descargas, mas agora mais longe a SE.



por aqui ta mais baixa...ta nos 23ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2008 às 21:47)

Boa Noite.

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 31.5ºC, e o céu esteve sempre limpinho.
Neste momento estão 24.0ºC.

T.Minima de Hoje: 15.7ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

Aqui a tarde apareceram umas nuvens estranhas que nao deram em nada

máxima de 28.5 depois de uma minima de 17.8

o vento esteve fraco durante todo o dia e houve momentos que mal o sentia

agora ceu limpo e vento fraco com uma excelente temperatura de 22.9 graus

esta bom para as esplanadas hehehe

à 2 anos era quase todas as noites nas esplanadasxD


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

Boa noite a todos.

Por cá foi um dia de céu pouco nublado. A temperatura hoje por cá voltou a disparar.

Tmin - 19,7ºC
Tmax - 29ºC

Actual - 25,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2008 às 21:57)

O ceu ta estrelado com uma unica pequenina nuvem

Temp: *19.0ºC*
Hum: *71%*
Pressao: *1014.7hPa*


----------



## mocha (27 Ago 2008 às 22:13)

boa noite pessoal por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 24.2 pressão a 1013 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

O nevoeiro vem de mansinho...

Temperatura nos 18,6ºC, neste momento
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h

A festa continua... e embora ainda não tenha recebido nenhum aviso do Mário e do Daniel, tenho a certeza que devem estar a aproveitar muito bem a situação...


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 22:35)

Aqui vou neste momento com céu limpo e *20,9ºC*, *74%HR*, 1017hpa e vento 0,0km/h


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2008 às 22:42)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,9 ºC (07h45); Temperatura máxima - 32,3 ºC (16h25); Temperatura actual - 23,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Tempo quente e diminuição da pressão atmosférica. Dia de imenso calor nas regiões do interior norte e centro, para além do Alentejo.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 12,0 ºC (dia 14); Temperatura máxima - 37,2 ºC (dia 4)


----------



## psm (27 Ago 2008 às 23:09)

Tal como o gil postou que o nevoeiro entrava de mansinho em Mira Sintra, ligeiramente mais a norte na Assafora, alguém me telefonou  a dizer que está nevoeiro cerrado, enquanto no Estoril está vento fraco de NO, e céu estrelado


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2008 às 23:11)

céu limpo 20,5ºC, 77%HR e 1016hpa


----------



## Rog (27 Ago 2008 às 23:32)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado
17,5ºC
89%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Brigantia (27 Ago 2008 às 23:39)

Boas, por Bragança ainda 24,9ºC e 35%HR.

Como o Dan disse foi possível ver algumas descargas ao longe...os nossos amigos da zona de Moncorvo é que devem ter algo para contar.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 00:01)

Parece impossível... meia-noite e o ambiente aqui ainda "conserva" a fantástica temperatura de *27,3ºC*. Vento uma vez mais fraco e céu com apenas algumas nuvens.

Hoje foi um dia bastante quente..., dia em que registei uma noite tropical com a temperatura de *20,2ºC* (mínima mais elevada desde o dia 12) e atingindo a temperatura máxima de *35,2ºC* (máxima mais elevada desde o dia 12). Ao fim da tarde eram visíveis algumas nuvens no céu.

Tenho que salientar que as temperaturas máximas por aqui desde o dia 20 que não baixam dos 31,6ºC. Quanto ás mínimas têm vindo a subir desde o dia 16 e não baixaram ainda dos 15,6ºC (do dia 16 até ontem).




Tenham todos uma boa noite


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 00:32)

Boa noite pessoal!

Lar doce, lar...
Estou de volta a Odivelas, com umas olheiras até ao chão, sinónimo de dias muito bem passados.
Estou mesmo a precisar de umas boas horas de sono.

Tempo em Odivelas:
Céu praticamente limpo, com nevoeiro na faixa norte e oeste.
Vento fraco de norte e 18,9ºC.

Temperatura máxima referente ao dia 27 de Agosto, em Odivelas: 27,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 00:34)

Há pouco, o Daniel e o Mário, relataram-me terem assistido a algumas descargas eléctricas, lá no Pocinho
Neste momento, lá, a temperatura ronda os 25ºC

Aqui, neste momento, ainda 18,3ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento fraco... a 3,6 km/h

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 16,9ºC (04:48)
MÁXIMA: 24,8ºC (17:24)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2008 às 01:08)

bem esta noite comparada a de ontem nao tem nada haver ceu limpo e sigo com 19 graus!


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 01:59)

Boa noite a todos.

Sigo neste momento com 19ºC / 80% de humidade / 1019.2 hPa.

Espero que o pessoal em Trás-os-Montes se esteja a divertir com as descargas... Aqui... nada... para não variar 

Abraços,


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Ago 2008 às 03:16)

Por aqui um cheirinho de Verão.
Noite sem nebolusidade baixa,sem nevoeiro,sem vento,sem fresco sequer. Ainda  19,1º.
Céu limpo e tudo.Coisa rara nestas bandas neste Verão.
Com madrugada assim, a  máxima irá  amanhã exponencialmente SUBIR...
Trovoadas ?
Pois...
Estamos à espera...


----------



## tomalino (28 Ago 2008 às 07:55)

Boas,

Início da manhã animado, com trovoada desde as 7h00. Muita chuva e muitos raios

Pelo satélite não ficar por aqui...

P.S. Não há luz, o que vale é tenho a bateria do portátil e a pen com a net


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2008 às 08:06)

De facto pelas imagens satelite temos em vista um dia com bastante instabilidade aqui para o Norte com as trovoadas a rebentarem já de manhã cedo. Aqui no Porto estamos com céu parcialmente nublado e com alguns cumulonimbos isolados a desenvolverem-se rapidamente, Temp 18 c pressão 1015 vento fraco.Dtector trovoadas detecta neste momento descargas a 50 km distância.


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 08:38)

tomalino disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Início da manhã animado, com trovoada desde as 7h00. Muita chuva e muitos raios
> 
> ...



Está mesmo a bombar em toda essa região.

De Macores - Moncorvo, o Mário relata que chove e troveja desde as 6h30.
De momento e no lugar referido, a festa continua e estão 21ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Ago 2008 às 08:50)

Vou agora sair de casa e só volto à noitinha.
Mas levo a máquina fotográfica comigo.
Se de manhazinha já assim está, como será lá mais para a tarde?
Que emoção.Será desta?


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2008 às 09:18)

Troveja agora no Porto, o mais engraçado é que os raios estão a sair dum pequeno cumolunimbo isolado e estreito em desenvolvimento , já sobre o mar. O dia Promete!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 17.6ºC.

Neste momento estão 21.8ºC e está nevoeiro mas já se vai dissipando
Isso para ai para o norte começou bem disfrutem


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem

Tmin 19,3ºC
Tmax 27,3ºC

Hoje o dia acordou com um misto de neblina, e nuvens que apresentam já algum desenvolvimento vertical, vento fraco e pressão em 1014 hPa. O dia promete e muito! 

*Tmin 18,3ºC*


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia.
Grande dia de praia, vento nulo,céu limpo,neblina pouco espessa e muito agradavel temperatura.

Quem deve estar nas sete quintas, são os nossos amigos em Torres de Moncorvo(Maçores).


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2008 às 09:57)

Bom dia pessoal, tou a ver que já há animação para o norte, por aqui dia de sol, mas parece me que vem la qualquer coisa a Oeste, sigo com 24ªC
ps. tirem fotos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2008 às 10:07)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu algo nublado.

Tmin foi de 21,8ºC

Á momentos estavam 22ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 10:14)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 23,0ºC.

Mínima de 20,5ºC. A primeira noite tropical por aqui. Espero que seja a também última.


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2008 às 10:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de céu algo nublado.
> 
> Tmin foi de 21,8ºC
> 
> Á momentos estavam 22ºC



Essas mínimas a mínima mais alta que ja tive este ano foi 18,6ºC... ainda não tive nenhuma tropical.. talvez para Setembro que costuma ser o mês mais quente a par com Agosto. Mas na Madeira também registam-se temperaturas parecidas a essas no Funchal.. que durante quase todo o Verão passa a noites tropicais..
Por agora 18,4ºC e min. de 16,1ºC
1020hpa
90%HR


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2008 às 10:30)

Imagem de satélite das 10h:






Localização de trovoadas:


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2008 às 10:40)

Braga

O aspecto do céu está bem ameaçador para leste. De vez em quando há uns cortes na rede eléctrica. 

Em Melgaço a noite foi quase tropical com 19.8ºC de mínima


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2008 às 10:41)

Rog disse:


> Essas mínimas a mínima mais alta que ja tive este ano foi 18,6ºC... ainda não tive nenhuma tropical.. talvez para Setembro que costuma ser o mês mais quente a par com Agosto. Mas na Madeira também registam-se temperaturas parecidas a essas no Funchal.. que durante quase todo o Verão passa a noites tropicais..
> Por agora 18,4ºC e min. de 16,1ºC
> 1020hpa
> 90%HR



Este mês de agosto por aqui tem sido anormalmente quente. Talvez seja pela vila estar situada na costa sul, numa pequena baía com uma montanha por trás.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 10:45)

Por aqui está assim:





Não me parece que isto vá dar grande coisa, pelo menos nas próximas horas.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 11:04)

Bons dias!

Hoje tive mais uma noite tropical, atingindo a mínima de *23,9ºC*.

Agora sigo com *28,1ºC*, o que, comparando com ontem, resulta numa grande diferença. Sem dúvida um dia um pouco mais fresco até agora.... vamos se se mantém assim.

O céu neste momento está mais ou menos como o da foto do _Dan_ e o vento está a soprar  moderado.


Abraço


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 11:11)

Bom dia!!

Hoje, registei uma minima de *16.7ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado e neblina
Temp: *24.2ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1015.6hPa*


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2008 às 11:42)

por aqui agora o ceu ta nublado


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 11:53)

Olá. É mesmo, aqui de um momento para o outro começou a encobrir:

Há momentos:    

22.5 °C   
50 %   
1019 hPa   
Vento: 9 km/h   
Direcção Vento: Noroeste


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 11:56)

Bom dia! Agora que viemos do Gerês é que começou o tempo a ficar bom, lá...

Por cá, uma noite mais fresca, com mínima de *16,3ºC*!
Foi uma noite de algum nevoeiro, tendo a humidade chegado aos *95%*, coisa que já há algum tempo não via...

Neste momento, está um calorzinho... como já há algum tempo não via, também... estando eu, neste momento com 25,6ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento fraquinho ou nulo...

Começa agora a entrar neblusidade de média altura, por SSO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 12:58)

Olá

Por aqui já estão 30.3ºC e o céu está limpo, nuca mais vem a festa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 13:00)

O céu encobriu... o tempo está mesmo abafado...

Levo, neste momento, *26,8ºC* de temperatura
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Talvez hoje tenha a máxima do mês...


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2008 às 13:01)

> Olá
> 
> Por aqui já estão 30.3ºC e o céu está limpo, nuca mais vem a festa



já se vê celulas a formarem-se no centro de espanha 

ás 14h talvez ja começe a aparecer qualquer coisa na fronteira


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 13:05)

Boas

Aqui a minima foi de 16,8ºC...

Agora sigo com 24,1ºC , 60%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco o céu está com algumas nuvens mas poucas!


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2008 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,
por aqui 20,2ºC
80%HR
1020hpa
céu nublado


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 13:36)

E eu que dizia que talvez hoje ficasse mais fresco... já vou com *33,1ºC*.

Aqui o céu já esteve mais nublado do que agora... e o vento está fraco.

Espero outro dia de calor...

Abraço


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

Agora:
26,2ºC
46%HR
1015hpa
5,8km/h


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 13:50)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.4 ºC (06:15) 

Céu com algumas nuvens, tempo abafado e temperatura alta.


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2008 às 14:00)

Brunomc disse:


> já se vê celulas a formarem-se no centro de espanha
> 
> ás 14h talvez ja começe a aparecer qualquer coisa na fronteira



Novamente a formarem-se e novamente a quererem se dirigir  para toda a faixa norte do país. Por Coimbra, céu nublado por nuvens interessantes, mas numa situação de "stand by" sem grandes desenvolvimentos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2008 às 14:13)

Boas tardes por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco de E/SE de manhã estava bastante nublado com nuvens de trovoada mas aos poucos foram mudando de direcão e neste momento nadaa temparatura minima esta noite esteve mais quente  e só chegou aos 18.0ºc e actual 32.2ºc.

Até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 14:19)

Boa Tarde!

O tempo hoje está abafado e já vou com 32.0ºC, já se vem pequenas nuvens a sul.


----------



## Mago (28 Ago 2008 às 14:29)

Temperatura Actual  26.7°C   ( +1.9º/hr )


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Ago 2008 às 14:36)

Boa Tarde

Po aqui, céu muito nublado por estratocumulos, altocumulos e vão já aparecendo alguns cúmulos, Temperatura actual de 26ºC e vento moderado de Sueste.

Vai ser esta noite que as trovoadas vão estalar em força e vão meter o pessoal todo a saltar de alegria O CAPE acentua a actividade a partir das 18H


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 14:40)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Po aqui, céu muito nublado por estratocumulos, altocumulos e vão já aparecendo alguns cúmulos, Temperatura actual de 26ºC e vento moderado de Sueste.
> 
> Vai ser esta noite que as trovoadas vão estalar em força e vão meter o pessoal todo a saltar de alegria O CAPE acentua a actividade a partir das 18H




Tambem desconfio que sim, embora aqui o ceu esteja mais limpo mas com aquele azul clarinho carregado de 'energia' ...

Outro factor que leva a crer nas trovoadas durante esta noi é o factor humidade que segundo o MM5 irá estalar para a ordem dos 90% a partir do fim de tarde inicio da noite...

Aqui o vento nao mexe... tudo muito parado e muito calor na ordem os 30 mas com uma sensacio termica que quase arrisco nos 35/36ºC...

Concluindo : Tudo muito calmo ate agora aqui por V.R.S.A.!


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 14:41)

Ceu pouco nublado

Temp: *25.3ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1014.8hPa*

A maxima ate agora e de *26.0ºC*


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 14:43)

O Sul continua com bastante nebolusidade... De acordo com o SAT24, a coisa está calma em todo o território agora.


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 14:55)

Aqui o céu está gora limpo mas vejo algum desenvolvimento a vir de Sul  tempo quente MUITO abafado!! onde já li isto  29,0ºC, 41%HR


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 14:58)

Aumentou a humidade de 41% para 54% num espaço de 1 hora!!


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2008 às 15:05)

pois por aqui o sol tambem ja abunda e tá abafado, sigo com 33ºC, va la a ver


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 15:21)

Tão agora 31,3ºC e 35%HR o vento agora nem mexe uma palha  é muito bom este calor todo bela energia ao fim da tarde pode dar os seus frutos ou não xD


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 15:21)

Aqui continuam valores um pouco baixos de ºC e humidade, vejamos:

26.3 °C   
34 %   
1017 hPa   
Vento 8.6 km/h   
Vento (Direcção) Noroeste


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 15:33)

Atenção para a malta do Porto, existe algo a Este de vocês...

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=vis

Entretanto por aqui:

27.8 °C   
32 %   
1017 hPa   
VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 8.3 km/h   
DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Noroeste 

A temperatura sofreu uma subida de mais de  1ºC em poucos instantes.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2008 às 15:36)

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

muito abafado..32,5ºC 

já pinga na zona de Viseu penso eu...formou-se uma celula 

acho que se dirige para o Porto


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2008 às 15:44)

a ver pela imagem de satélite no modo infravermelho..a instabilidade neste momento anda toda no norte de portugal...ainda não nasceram celulas mais a sul..

talvez mais para o fim da tarde ou inicio da noite


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 16:10)

Tempo abrasador aqui estão agora *32,4ºC* a humidade é que está baixinha   29%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraquinho a rondar os 3/4 km/h agora de Este


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 16:12)

A Máxima de hoje está nos *33,0ºC*

Calor como já não se via faz 20 dias.

Está pouco vento 10km/h mas a humidade também está baixa 37%. Nem sinal de poder haver trovoadas por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 16:12)

Por aqui, neste momento levo 27,3ºC, e a máxima até agora foi de *28,5ºC* (máxima do Mês)

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a *1011 hPa*
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Vê-se algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a este...


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 16:17)

Com estes valores de humidade n é de esperar grande coisa para as próximas horas... Entretanto a temperatura sobe sobe...

28.1 °C   
29 %   
1017 hPa   
Vento 7.2 km/h   
Vento (Direcção) Oeste


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 16:20)

V.R.S.A

A humidade subiu para 65% 

No entanto o sol já está a deixar esta zona... ceu nublado!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 16:24)

Malta do sul... Vem ai algo de levante!!! 

A 1º Celula esta a formar e a vir a caminho!!!


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 16:34)

tomalino disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Início da manhã animado, com trovoada desde as 7h00. Muita chuva e muitos raios
> 
> ...



Há malta com sorte!!!!!!  
Espero que tenham aproveitado o momento!!  Que saudades de uma bela trovoada... 

Por aqui sol, poucas nuvens e um dia bem raro de vento quase nulo.

A *mínima* ficou pelos *17,6º*C!


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 16:35)

Por ca, o ceu torna-se mais nublado
Temp: *25.8ºC*
Hum: *65%*
Pressao: *1013.4hPa*


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 16:36)

]ToRnAdO[;82774 disse:
			
		

> Malta do sul... Vem ai algo de levante!!!
> 
> A 1º Celula esta a formar e a vir a caminho!!!



Será que chega aqui a Peniche??


----------



## squidward (28 Ago 2008 às 16:39)

Também queria alguma coisa para estes lados, mas mais uma vez parece que não tenho sorte 

Céu limpo, com uns cúmulos perdidos

33.9ºC

57% humidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 16:42)

Turista disse:


> Será que chega aqui a Peniche??



Epah de Vila Real de Sto Antonio, ate Peniche ainda é muito caro turista!!

São muitos Km pela frente para celulas que geralmente tem vida curta... nada é impossivel mas desta celula acho que so tens 0.000001% de ve-la por ai...


Agora fui á rua ver a dircção dela e esta a passar mais na zona de Ayamonte e a seguir para norte ainda que ela esteja um pouco parada... e esta alarga-se!! Esta em formaçao o que me diz que nem eu cheiro nada!! 

Mas estao outros nucleos a forma-se... 

68% Hum neste momento.. 

As nuvens estao-se a formar muito rapidamente...


----------



## squidward (28 Ago 2008 às 16:43)

Rog disse:


> Imagem de satélite das 10h:



onde é que se vê essas imagens de satélite???


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 16:45)

O céu está limpo... e o calor continua... 27,4ºC neste momento...

Humidade nos 51%
O vento aumentou um pouco... estando nos *14,7 km/h* agora


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

Olhando para o satélite e a a evolução dos pequenos cúmulos, parece quase impossível a sul do Mondego. Talvez mais ao final da tarde.


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 16:46)

]ToRnAdO[;82779 disse:
			
		

> Epah de Vila Real de Sto Antonio, ate Peniche ainda é muito caro turista!!
> 
> São muitos Km pela frente para celulas que geralmente tem vida curta... nada é impossivel mas desta celula acho que so tens 0.000001% de ve-la por ai...



 Pode ser que se forme aqui uma célula isso sim... 
Boa sorte aí com essa!  Vai dando noticias e tira umas fotos!


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 16:47)

Tive a máxima até agora de 33,6ºC... agora vou com 32,1ºC e 31%HR a subir... para mim é assim ou é ver elas rebentar a sul ao fim da tarde inicio da noite ou vou perdendo a fé porque para a minha zona tenho a fé depositada entre o final desta tarde e amanha de manha  a pressão vai caido está agora nos 1013hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 16:49)

Vince disse:


> Olhando para o satélite e a a evolução dos pequenos cúmulos, parece quase impossível a sul do Mondego. Talvez mais ao final da tarde.



Epah... eu ate tentei tirar uma foto so que a maquina nao esta a querer-se adaptar ao tipo de iluminaçaõ no ar.. mas vou tentar...

Acho que já esta a ficar de um modo geral mais para tudo o pais  

P.S GILMET tens de me dar o teu msn para falarmos de modelismo ferroviario... adoro comboios.. sou louco!! Temos de falar!


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 16:54)

[quote=']

P.S GILMET tens de me dar o teu msn para falarmos de modelismo ferroviario... adoro comboios.. sou louco!! Temos de falar! [/quote]


Falaram em comboios??? Contem comigo!!


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 16:55)

A pressao ja desceu pos *1012hPa*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;82786 disse:
			
		

> P.S GILMET tens de me dar o teu msn para falarmos de modelismo ferroviario... adoro comboios.. sou louco!! Temos de falar!



Eu tambem, gosto de comboios, afinal ja somos 3 meteoloucos e comboloucos


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 16:57)

JPS Gaia disse:


> A pressao ja desceu pos *1012hPa*
> 
> 
> 
> Eu tambem, gosto de comboios, afinal ja somos 3 meteoloucos e comboloucos



4... já agora!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 16:57)

Multiplicam-se as células na região do Douro. 
Ai as vinhas...


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 17:00)

Turista disse:


> 4... já agora!!



Ah, pois 4.... desculpa nao te zanguese que tinhas escrito quando eu tava a escrever nao reparei loool


----------



## Turista (28 Ago 2008 às 17:01)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ah, pois 4.... desculpa nao te zanguese que tinhas escrito quando eu tava a escrever nao reparei loool


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 17:04)

Ceu nublado,Hum 64% e temp 25.8ºC

Ps: desculpem la os off-topic


----------



## ecobcg (28 Ago 2008 às 17:07)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui vamos com 27,7ºC, céu muito nublado (tem estado assim praticamente toda a manha...), 60% de Humidade e 1012,6hPa.

Não tenho grandes esperanças, mas estou à espera de trovoada....a ver se se forma qq coisa entre o litoral e a serra de Monchique....


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 17:33)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*16,8ºC* (7:13)
Máx. de hoje:*33,6ºC* (16:29)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *94%* (4:53) *28%* (16:31)

Rajada máxima:*19,8km/h* (17:12)


Actual:
*30,0ºC
38%HR
1013hpa
8,6km/h
14ºC Dew Point*


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2008 às 17:36)

Boa tarde
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
o indice UV às 15h chegou aos 12,3
neste momento
20,8ºC
74%HR
1019hpa
máx 23,5ºC


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 17:48)

Tá animado o norte.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 17:50)

Pois está! E aqueles malandros ainda não me disseram nada...

Neste momento tenho 25,5ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 17:53)

Aqui agora está a refrescar vou com 28,3ºC, 42%HR, 1013hpa e vento a rondar os 10km/h de W....O norte este ano é sempre os mesmos para dizer a verdade já enjoa


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 18:30)

Há uma grande torre na região entre Moncorvo e Mirandela


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 18:32)

Bem... tem um formato estranho...



Por aqui, a temperatura está estagnada nos 25,8ºC, se bem que por vezes vai aos 25,7ºC ou 25,6ºC

A humidade continua baixa, estando nos 53%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h

Céu limpinho...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Ago 2008 às 18:38)

começou ..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Ago 2008 às 18:40)

Aqui pelo sul ...

Limpou...

Vamos ver o que noite reserva para terras Algarvias...


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2008 às 18:41)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma grande torre na região entre Moncorvo e Mirandela





Essa formação entre Mirandela e Moncorvo é realmente impressionante!

Só espero que não faça estragos!


----------



## tomalino (28 Ago 2008 às 18:41)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma grande torre na região entre Moncorvo e Mirandela



Essa célula passou aqui ao lado. Ouviram-se trovões, mas choveu pouco.


----------



## necman (28 Ago 2008 às 18:46)

Olá a todos sou novo ca na casa mas cá por Paços de Ferreira 25º muito trovao mas sem chuva .


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 18:46)

Boas tardes

Num dia marcado pelo aparecimento de uma quantidade grande de nuvens, a temperatura aqui subiu aos *35,6ºC*, um ambiente muito abafado mesmo...

Sente-se agora uma brisa refrescante, mas a temperatura ainda se mantém nos *33,6ºC*.

Aproveito também para falar do incrível "salto" que a temperatura mínima deu... ontem tive uma mínima de 20,2ºC e hoje "saltou" para os 23,9ºC. Uma diferença de 3,7ºC, mas muito graças ás nuvens que reteram o calor à superfície durante a noite...


Céu no horizonte Sul






Céu no horizonte Este





Já agora.... acham que vou ter aqui algo fora do comum???

Abraço


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 18:47)

Finalmente algum desenvolvimento no interior Sul mas ainda pequeno


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2008 às 18:48)

É pena a animação ser só no Norte
Por aqui mais um dia de Verão... O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco e estão 29ºC

Bem-vindo necman


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 18:49)

necman disse:


> Olá a todos sou novo ca na casa mas cá por Paços de Ferreira 25º muito trovao mas sem chuva .



Bem-Vindo Necman,

Passa pelas apresentações e fala um pouco sobre ti 

Aqui  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121.html

_*Temos tantos visitantes no forum, mais ninguém se quer registar, apresentar e participar?*_ 

Na Moita continua uma brisa que não consegue disfarçar algum calor ainda a esta hora.

28,1 ºC - 45% - 14,6 km/h de Oeste - 1012,3 hpa


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2008 às 18:58)

Aqui em Braga passa tudo ao largo, está tudo cheio de nuvens mas é devido aos topos dos Cbs que se expandem até aqui...


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2008 às 19:00)




----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2008 às 19:01)

por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco

30ºC



> Finalmente algum desenvolvimento no interior Sul mas ainda pequeno



miguel onde e que ta o desenvolvimento vertical?? eu não vejo nada


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2008 às 19:02)

O céu é que está completamente esquisito com uma mistura de nuvens e de cores, é o verdadeiro "tempo de trovoada"


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 19:26)

Eles andam por perto, ja se ouvem

Temp: *22.2ºC*
Hum: *70%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

A temperatura vai descedo e o céu continua limpinho...

Tenho *23,8ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

boas por aqui já se ouvem os primeiros relâmpagos  
o céu esta a começar a ficar ameaçador


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 19:30)

Exactamente, na Cova da Beira está a chegar uma célula.

De acordo com o Sat 24, parece que no sul também está a prometer, mas para já ainda não está nada definido.


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 19:30)

já cai granizo :


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 19:31)

spiritmind disse:


> já cai granizo :



Granizo!!! Tambem quero

Qual e a tempª por aí?


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

Brunomc disse:


> por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> 30ºC
> 
> ...



Ainda está em formação  calma que já vais ver 

26,5ºC
46%HR
1014hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 19:34)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Granizo!!! Tambem quero
> 
> Qual e a tempª por aí?



http://www.meteocovilha.com/

podes ver a temp e a webcam o granizo


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2008 às 19:39)

O interessante é o vento que está ai a fazer na covilhã


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 19:40)

spiritmind disse:


> http://www.meteocovilha.com/
> 
> podes ver a temp e a webcam o granizo



Obrigada


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 19:40)

Por aqui mais um dia bastante desconfortável.

extremos do dia: 20,5ºC / 31,7ºC

Por agora: céu nublado e 26,6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 19:42)

Ora... aqui estou com *32,2ºC* e começo a ouvir os primeiros trovões, muito ao longe mas ouço! 

O céu está nublado e espero que venha alguma coisa para aqui também.
Segundo o _spiritmind_ já cai qualquer coisa aqui perto ...


Abraço


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2008 às 19:42)

Felizes os que ouvem o som das trovoadas! 

Tendo feito os 60Km's que separam Lagoa de Faro, não consegui ver actividade convectiva interessante. Bastantes cúmulos em formação mas a espessura ainda era fraca... 

Que dia insuportável, tempo quente e muito abafado para quem tem de trabalhar...


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2008 às 19:42)

> Ainda está em formação  calma que já vais ver



miguel ta se a formar em que zona mais ou menos ??


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 19:48)

Brunomc disse:


> miguel ta se a formar em que zona mais ou menos ??



No Interior do Alentejo 

25,9ºC, 50%HR


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 19:51)

Bem... a tarde está a render! Parabéns ao felizes contemplados, quer por trovoada, quer por granizo! (Ou por ambos...)

Mas só pelo norte, porque por aqui... 

Temperatura nos 22,9ºC


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 19:53)

mais uma descarga de granizo


----------



## psm (28 Ago 2008 às 19:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem... a tarde está a render! Parabéns ao felizes contemplados, quer por trovoada, quer por granizo! (Ou por ambos...)



Mas só pelo norte, porque aqui... 




Eu assino por baixo, e já era de prever isto para as nossas bandas


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 20:03)

Ate agora, depois de ouvir os trovoes ao longe. Nao deu mais nada...
Será que pa ha noite a mais?

*21.1ºC, 73%*
Ceu muito nublado, mas nada de ameaçador


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 20:07)

Aqui também já se ouviram uns trovões e também se viram uns clarões, mas está longe.

Continua o céu nublado, mas agora o vento está bem mais forte.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 20:17)

O vento está bem forte e os clarões continuam.


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 20:17)

deixo aqui um vídeo da trovoada que fez descer a temperatura 5.7ºc em 30minutos 







[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6QLscg5vgI[/YOUTUBE]

já meto mais um


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 20:19)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui foi mais um dia quente e abafado com muito sol, a temperatura máxima foi de 33.3ºC, possa pá é uma tristeza só o norte é que merece, para aqui está tudo sequinho também deviam de vir mas não, bem e para esta noite e amanhã não tenho esperança nenhuma.


T.Minima de Hoje: 17.6ºC

Fiquem Bem


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 20:21)

Por aqui o ambiente fora de casa é quase insuportável! Muito abafado com a temperatura de *31,4ºC*.

O vento é extremamente fraco.

Deixo-vos uma foto acabada de tirar... espero que gostem


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2008 às 20:24)

Deixem o pessoal do norte, coitados  Nós tivemos trovoadas maiores no ano passado e neve 2 anos consecutivos.

A temperatura vai descendo mas ainda estão *25ºC* e o vento já começou a rodar...para SO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 20:25)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui o ambiente fora de casa é quase insuportável! Muito abafado com a temperatura de *31,4ºC*.
> 
> O vento é extremamente fraco.
> 
> Deixo-vos uma foto acabada de tirar... espero que gostem



Excelente Foto


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 20:29)

Por aqui agora chove pouco mas os relâmpagos sucedem-se


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 20:31)

Pois aqui continuam os clarões e o vendaval, mas a chuva só lá longe.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

*Dave* disse:


>



Muito boa a foto.


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 20:44)

spiritmind disse:


> deixo aqui um vídeo da trovoada que fez descer a temperatura 5.7ºc em 30minutos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais um video 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKVZ3F8g9TU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 20:44)

A que originou estas descargas a oeste já se está a afastar, mas parece que se aproxima outra de leste, pelo menos já se vêem clarões para os lados de Espanha.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 20:45)

Começou agora a chover por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 20:47)

Às 18h UTC, *Mirandela* seguia com 22,0ºC e *18,4mm* acumulados na última hora.


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2008 às 20:57)

O pessoal do Norte hoje está com sorte, aqui pela grande Lisboa nem pensar em trovoadas
Bela foto *Dave*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e nada, desta vez é só Norte, o ano passado tive festa a mais, este ano não tenho direito

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC

Espero alguns aguaceiros fracos no Algarve até ao final da manhã.
Amanhã faz 3 meses que não registo nada por aqui.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2008 às 21:12)

Boas, grande dia para os meteoloucos...

Em Bragança estamos com 18,6ºC, 81%HR e já cairam 7,4mm na última meia hora...

Neste momento surgem clarões dispersos de todos os lados...






Chove com intensidade...


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 21:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Excelente Foto





Dan disse:


> Muito boa a foto.





MSantos disse:


> O pessoal do Norte hoje está com sorte, aqui pela grande Lisboa nem pensar em trovoadas
> Bela foto *Dave*




 Obrigado pelos elogios à foto, daqui a pouco coloco outra .

Entretanto estive a observar a situação ali para os lados da Covilhã e o _spiritmind_ é que está cheio de sorte... tentei também fotografar alguns  relâmpagos e mas apenas se vê a "luz" produzida pela electricidade, o relâmpago em si não se vê.

Aqui estou com *30,6ºC*. Agora ou as nuvens vêm para aqui e tenho outra noite tropical, ou o céu fica limpo (o que duvido) e como choveu o ambiente torna-se mais húmido e a minha mínima dá um grande trambolhão... amanhã logo se saberá.


Vou olhar mais um pouco para a serra.

STAY


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2008 às 21:16)

No coment!!!!  não registo 1mm faz amanha 3 meses   vai tudo para o Norte bahhh


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 21:16)

Eu tenho 20,0ºC com trovoada e chuva moderada por vezes forte.


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 21:18)

Brigantia disse:


>




Bom registo


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2008 às 21:19)

Dan disse:


> Eu tenho 20,0ºC com trovoada e chuva moderada por vezes forte.




Até ao momento 8,4 mm.
Nesta zona da cidade seguimos com 17,7ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2008 às 21:25)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,2 ºC (06h48); Temperatura máxima - 32,6 ºC (16h18); Temperatura actual - 27,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1010 hPa.

*Dia quente com poucas nuvens pela região.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 12,0 ºC (dia 14); Temperatura máxima - 37,2 ºC (dia 4)


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 21:25)

Excelentes fotos e vídeos!

Temperatura nos *19,7ºC*
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


Tantas descargas... (Desta vez são mais em Portugal do que em Espanha... algo raro...)






Vamos ver quando é que começam a descer em latitude...




Por Maçores... o Mário e o Daniel relatam  e 
Ás 19:57, lá, estavam 24,5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2008 às 21:25)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, grande dia para os meteoloucos...
> 
> Em Bragança estamos com 18,6ºC, 81%HR e já cairam 7,4mm na última meia hora...
> 
> ...




Que espectáculo essa foto, madem também trovoadas cá para baixo


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 21:29)

Como prometido, cá estão as fotos.

Apenas 2 mas foi que se arranjou... 

As fotos mostram o céu por cima da Serra da Estrela...










Espero conseguir satisfazer alguns membros do sul de desesperam por imagens assim (mas ao vivo claro ).

Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 21:36)

*Dave* disse:


> Como prometido, cá estão as fotos.
> 
> Espero conseguir satisfazer alguns membros do sul de desesperam por imagens assim (mas ao vivo claro ).



Imagens espectaculares Dave!

Conseguiste... conseguiste-me convencer ainda mais a, um dia, ir morar para o norte...

Temperatura nos *19,6ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2008 às 21:38)

Bragança á 5 minutos...






9,5mm, 17,4ºC e 88%HR


----------



## *Marta* (28 Ago 2008 às 21:39)

O Spiritmind já retratou tudo o que se tem passado aqui na Covilhã, onde cheguei sensivelmente há 2 horas atrás (19.30). A minha irmã, com o pavor que tem de trovoadas, proibiu-me as fotos e as filmagens! 
Ventinho, chuva, algum granizo, trovoada (alguns trovões fortes)... já fiquei contente!


----------



## mocha (28 Ago 2008 às 21:41)

Obrigado Spiritmind, pela webcam sempre deu pra matar saudades da trovoada
Dave, Brigantia grandes fotos, obrigado por partilharem como pessoal do sul, hoje chucha mos no dedo.por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens 25,6ºC ou o meu sensor avariou se


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança á 5 minutos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bela foto bem apanhada, eu bem tentei andar com a maquina a ver se apanhava algum mas não tenho muito jeito


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2008 às 21:48)

mocha disse:


> Obrigado Spiritmind, pela webcam sempre deu pra matar saudades da trovoada
> Dave, Brigantia grandes fotos, obrigado por partilharem como pessoal do sul, hoje chucha mos no dedo.por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens 25,6ºC ou o meu sensor avariou se



ora de nada  é para isso que ela existe


----------



## Nortada (28 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

Então boa noite a todos,o pessoal do norte hoje esta com sorte ,e eu que acabei de chegar do geres,e acabou se as ferias,por aqui centrinho de lisboa nada de novo,temp 26,Hum 58%,vento muito fraco sem direção definida e ceu     esta um pouco estranho penso que seja humidade nao tenho a certeza porque estou no centro da cidade e tenho muita refleção das luzes ,mas esta um pouco estranho um abraço a todos o pessoal que esta no norte que goze por nos ,que aqui de clarões só a conta da edp tchau


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2008 às 21:59)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança á 5 minutos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esta é uma das melhores imagens de relampagos que tenho visto nos ultimos tempos



Grandes fotos *Dave* e *Brigantia *, muito obrigado por partilharem a trovoada connosco


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2008 às 22:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança á 5 minutos...



Muito bem conseguida 

A mínima de hoje acabou por ficar em 18,7ºC, se não descer mais entretanto.

Por agora: 19,9ºC e ainda vão caindo algumas gotas.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2008 às 22:06)

Obrigado pessoal Também é preciso ter alguma (muita) sorte


Muito boas as fotos *Dave* e bons vídeos *spiritmind*

Neste momento a trovoda afastou-se...
Em minha casa registo 17,3ºC e 87%HR


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 22:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança á 5 minutos...



Lindíssima foto, *Brigantia*!
Noto, no fio, perto do post de electricidade, um ponto vermelhor vivo... terá sido um mini curto-circuito?


Levo 19,3ºC neste momento
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Ago 2008 às 22:16)

Parece-me um poste dos telefones, mas... Efeito engraçado.

Bom, a menos que a noite traga algo (o que é pouco provável, a avaliar pelas imagens) , o Sul desta vez ficou a ver navios.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 22:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Imagens espectaculares Dave!
> 
> Conseguiste... conseguiste-me convencer ainda mais a, um dia, ir morar para o norte...
> 
> Temperatura nos *19,6ºC*





mocha disse:


> Obrigado Spiritmind, pela webcam sempre deu pra matar saudades da trovoada
> Dave, Brigantia grandes fotos, obrigado por partilharem como pessoal do sul, hoje chucha mos no dedo.por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens 25,6ºC ou o meu sensor avariou se





MSantos disse:


> Grandes fotos *Dave* e *Brigantia *, muito obrigado por partilharem a trovoada connosco





Brigantia disse:


> Obrigado pessoal Também á preciso ter alguma sorte
> 
> 
> Muito boas as fotos *Dave* e bons vídeos *spiritmind*
> ...




Quero agradecer os elogios e dar os meus parabéns ao _Brigantia_ pela excelente foto!
Aproveito para pedir desculpa pela minha "burrice" pois esqueci-me de abrir mais o obturador e por isso as fotos ficaram demasiado escuras... mas ainda vou sair de casa pra ver se faço mais algumas .


Neste momento: 29,9ºC ambiente bastante abafado...


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2008 às 22:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Lindíssima foto, *Brigantia*!
> Noto, no fio, perto do post de electricidade, um ponto vermelhor vivo... terá sido um mini curto-circuito?
> 
> 
> ...




Esses fios são dos telefones. Deve ter ocorrido alguma descarga...


Por hoje parece ter terminado...

PS: De facto as trovoadas nocturnas têm outro encanto


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

Boa Noite

Por aqui, nada acontece como se tinha previsto Apenas um vento fraco de Sueste, ainda a pouco ao por do sol viam-se alguns cumulos a vir de Sul, mas desapareceram Estão 24ºC e por agora céu limpo. As imagens de satélite não mostram rigorosamente nada por estes lados

Que injusto este tempo A festa foi toda para o pessoal do Norte e parte do Centro, e nós do Sul não precisamos Já ficava contente com um simples aguaceiro

O que eu não dava para ver nas imagens de satelite, uma potente célula de forte convecção a formar-se a Sul de Faro como aquelas de 3 de Outubro do ano passado e depois explodir em Terra. Aí é que eu ria em monte


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2008 às 22:30)

Excelentes fotos Brigantia, Dave e Spiritmind.


----------



## *Dave* (28 Ago 2008 às 22:34)

Brigantia disse:


> Por hoje parece ter terminado...



É verdade... ainda saí para ver se corrigia o erro de ter deixado o obturador mais fechado do que devia, mas o que encontrei foi céu praticamente limpo...

Fica para a próxima .

_________________________________________

Embora o céu não esteja nublado agora mantenho uma temperatura bastante elevada; *29,5ºC*, mas certamente a linha da temperatura mínima hoje vai cair para um valor bem mais baixo que o registado nos últimos dias.


STAY


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 22:40)

Grandes registos pessoal.
Nuvens, granizo, trovoada... Vocês estão lá

Pela Arroja - Odivelas, depois da rusga policial da manhã, tudo calmo!

*Extremos de hoje:*
Máxima: 32,1ºC
Mínima: 16,9ºC.

Agora sigo com 21,7ºC.


----------



## Rog (28 Ago 2008 às 22:53)

Boas fotos...
Por cá as trovoadas só lá para o Inverno... a última que deu foi lá nos inícios de Abril..

Agora 15,3ºC
91%HR
1019hpa
ceu pouco nublado


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2008 às 23:00)

Muito bom todos os registos 

As imagens de satélite mostram de facto uma dissipação rápida das células com o avançar da noite.








Aqui por Braga na cidade pouco ou nada se viu, apenas uns clarões ao longe ao anoitecer (miguel aqui no norte também não foi festa para todos  )


----------



## João Soares (28 Ago 2008 às 23:05)

Tirando o barulho das trovoadas, nao houve mais nada, e tiveram tao perto

Temp: *19.6ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1013hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2008 às 23:08)

Pois é... nunca falem ao telefone durante uma trovoada... senão...

Bem... estão todos a falar de chuva, granizo e trovoada... mas aqui vai uma foto para caracterizar o que foi o dia de hoje, por estas bandas:








Neste momento, alguns altocumulus e 18,8ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 1,0 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,3ºC (07:23)
MÁXIMA: *28,5ºC* (14:36)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2008 às 23:11)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui mais um dia quente com céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 21,8ºC
Tmax - 29ºC

Actual - 23,2ºC


----------



## Mago (28 Ago 2008 às 23:31)

Ola por aqui o panorama foi de chuva e trovoada
algum granizo à mistura....
Digamos que foi bem animado meteorologicamente falando entre as 18h e as 20h

sigo agora com 21ºC
7mm de chuva
1018hpa


----------



## Thomar (28 Ago 2008 às 23:45)

Que belos vídeos *Spiritmind* , já nem sei o que é uma trovoada.. já não observo uma há uns bons meses... 

Que belas fotos *Dave*, gosto especialmente da primeira!  

Que belas fotos *Brigantia* esse raios, que lindo!  

Desta vez a sorte grande foi para o norte! 
Será quer amanhã desce mais um bocadinho e o pessoal do centro e sul vai poder tirar umas belas fotos???


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 00:44)

Despeço-me com 18,2ºC de temperatura e céu pouco nublado...

Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 0,3 km/h

Vamos esperar para ver o que o dia de hoje nos reserva... (pela tarde, chuva por aqui, está quase garantida)


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2008 às 00:45)

Excelentes videos e fotos que foram "postadas" hoje....

Por agora, ceu geralmente limpo
Temp: *19.5ºC*
Hum: *81%*
Pressao: *1012.3hPa*


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2008 às 00:53)

Bem vim agora da rua e a noite está uma maravilha vento a zero e 20,6ºC com 77% de Humidade


----------



## Minho (29 Ago 2008 às 01:03)

23ºC em Melgaço, 21.2ºC em Braga... está tudo a cozinhar-se para amanhã


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2008 às 01:07)

Boa noite pessoal

Por Abrantes depois de um dia quentinho em que a temperatura maxima chegou aos 34.3ºC (às 18.19).
Ainda se viu um clarões a norte ao anoitecer mas não chegou cá.

Por agora 21.3ºC e 66% de humidade. Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2008 às 01:46)

Formam-se novas células em Espanha. E também no mar a noroeste.


----------



## Turista (29 Ago 2008 às 03:08)

Brigantia disse:


> Bragança á 5 minutos...



 FABULOSO!

Parabéns igualmente ao Dave e Spiritmind pelas contribuições! 

Aqui nada de especial para não variar... o típico nevoeiro de advecção e a humidade alta. Sigo com 17,7ºC / 88% de humidade / 1017.1 hPa.

*Extremos de dia 28:*
Max - 24,3ºC
Min - 17,6ºC

Cumprimentos a todos e a malta do Norte e Interior que aproveite por nós...


----------



## Levante (29 Ago 2008 às 03:36)

mínima de 22º ontem, de manha céu muito nublado começando a limpar por volta das 12h, com máxima de 28º e vento frac/moderado de E que acalmou (como é tipico) a meio da tarde. A sensação de calor foi grande durante todo o dia, o tempo estava bastante sufocante e "pegajoso", assim como a noite de hoje que está ainda pior. Estão 23,5º e parece que a minima nao vai descer dos 23º em virtude do vento moderado de leste que voltou a soprar sopra desde as 00h e da humidade de que é bastante alta, na ordem dos 90-95%!


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2008 às 07:58)

Boas tive mínima de 19,3ºC...

Agora vou com 19,7ºC e humidade alta de 85%HR o céu está coberto finalmente posso dizer isto!! mas será que hoje vou ver alguma coisa? hum já tenho muitas duvidas e se não for até ao fim da manha caput já éra...desilusão completa o dia de ontem e madrugada de hoje por estas bandas também


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2008 às 07:59)

É verdade vou agora para Grândola e venho na segunda feira vou relatando de lá 

19,8ºC


----------



## mocha (29 Ago 2008 às 09:05)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o ceu encontra se muito nublado, agora o sola  aquerer aparecer, vento nulo sigo com 24ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 09:11)

Bom Dia
por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco..

temperatura registada a pouco : 23ºC 

Parabéns ao pessoal que tirou ontem as fotos ás trovoadas que andaram pelo norte do pais..grandes fotos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2008 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 18.3ºC.
Neste momento estão já 24.8ºC, e o céu está com algumas nuvens será que é hoje mas duvido muito.


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 18,3ºC
Tmax 28,5ºC

Ontem nem um raio, nem pinga de chuva para os registos! Pessoal mais para cima e para os lados   : Obrigado pelas fabulosas fotos para matar saudades!
VEremos o que o dia de hoje nos reserva, dia que aqui em Coimbra começou com o céu praticamente limpo, vento totalmente nulo e alguma neblina! Hoje devido à pressa em sair de casa não vi a mínima! As minhas desculpas!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 09:31)

parece dirigi-se qualquer coisa na direção do cabo de Sagres..mais a SW  será que vai se formar alguma coisa ??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2008 às 09:35)

Brunomc disse:


> parece dirigi-se qualquer coisa na direção do cabo de Sagres..mais a SW  será que vai se formar alguma coisa ??



Era bom que se forma-se .
A temperatura aqui está a aumentar rapidamente estão 25.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 09:41)

> Era bom que se forma-se .
> A temperatura aqui está a aumentar rapidamente estão 25.2ºC



vamos esperar para ver..agora começou a levantar-se vento..

tou aqui a acompanhar as imagens do sat24 e o radar de Loulé


----------



## Kraliv (29 Ago 2008 às 09:52)

Boas,


Extremos de ontem: 
 17,5ºC --- 35,8ºC


Hoje a mínima foi de 19,3ºC 

Registo às 09.00h

Temp. 22,4ºC
Humid. 72%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 19Km/h S


----------



## HotSpot (29 Ago 2008 às 10:00)

Mínimo Hoje:  17.1 ºC (04:08)

Céu muito nublado e tive sem vento a noite toda 

Céu com muitas nuvens e tempo abafado.


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 10:02)

Por aqui a neblina hoje teima em desaparecer e o céu permanece limpo, naquilo que é permitido ver.

Aviso importante!

IM prevÊ congelamento da água do mar (com mistura de azoto??) no Domingo:


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 10:07)

> Aviso importante!
> 
> IM prevÊ congelamento da água do mar (com mistura de azoto??) no Domingo:




 fixe será que da pra fazer patinagem no gelo ??


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2008 às 10:09)

Aviso importante!


> IM prevÊ congelamento da água do mar (com mistura de azoto??) no Domingo:


....Alerta vermelho para toda a costa ocidental e sul de Portugal!!!


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2008 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Por agora céu limpo e 23,2ºC.

Mínima de 18,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2008 às 10:16)

Em Grandola estão 26graus e muitas nuvens.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 10:25)

Até agora a temperatura mínima foi de *22,4ºC*.

Neste momento estou com *26,6ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.

Sobre a Serra nota-se uma certa "escuridão"... mas o _spiritmind_ logo falará disso.

Espero que o termómetro não volte a subir aos 34ºC pois estou farto de tanto calor... será que falta muito para vir o frio 

Domingo talvez vá à praia para fazer um pouco de "sku"

STAY


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2008 às 11:05)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui mais um dia que se avizinha ser de calor, com céu nublado com boas abertas ou mesmo pouco nublado.

Tmin foi de 20,5ºC mais uma noite tropical


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 11:16)

Bom dia! Belo apanhado Vitamos...

Por cá, noite com céu alternando entre pouco nublado e muito nublado, e uma mínima alta, de *18,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 23,4ºC, mas já tive 24,1ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

Nuvens com aspecto de *Lenticulares* no céu!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Ago 2008 às 11:32)

Alguns "castelos" a desenvolverem-se neste momento a Este! Algum vento também a sentir-se... Para já nada de extraordinário ainda...


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Ago 2008 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu muito nublado por estratocumulos, vento de Sul e 23ºC. Que azar, não aconteceu nada Já não tenho grandes esperanças


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2008 às 11:53)

Bom dia!

Ceu pouco nublado, e alguma neblina
Temp: *26.9ºC*[finalmente calor]
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1012.9hPa*

Acaba todo em nove, como os -99ºC da agua do mar do IM

A Temp. minima foi de *18.4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2008 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

Hoje, mínima de 20,0ºC.
Por agora céu muito nublado por cumulus, alguns em desenvolvimento e 25,7ºC.

O vento está em geral fraco de Sul, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade na última hora.


----------



## Rog (29 Ago 2008 às 11:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado 
Indice UV9
22,1ºC
61%HR
1018hpa
min 14,9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2008 às 12:10)

Olá

Por aqui o céu está nublado por cumulos e estão 29.5ºC, e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de Sodoeste


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 12:11)

Chegando á hora do almoço, sigo com *29.7ºC*. Sem dúvida um dia mais fresco que ontem, pelo menos até agora.

STAY


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 12:15)

Por aqui, o céu encobriu de vez... e estão *23,9ºC*

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 6,8 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2008 às 12:34)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, mínima de 21.7ºC e agora depois de ter uma máxima de 26.4º, deu uma queda a temperatura e sigo com 23.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2008 às 12:39)

Por aqui destaca-se a subida notada de temperatura relativamente a ontem (Temp. mínima de 21,7 ºC; Temp. actual de 27,7 ºC) e aumento de nebulosidade, embora seja do tipo baixo/médio, sem desenvolvimento vertical. O vento é que tornou-se moderado do quadrante sul.
Pelas imagens de satélite constata-se que o "embolsamento" de ar frio ainda se encontra a oeste/sudoeste de Portugal Continental, prevendo-se que se desloque progressivamente para norte/noroeste da Península Ibérica.
Provavelmente teremos um dia igual ao de ontem, quando a nebulosidade vertical começar a desenvolver-se devido ao aumento da temperatura da superfície terrestre. Atenção, pois, sobretudo às regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro; já o risco de aguaceiros e trovoadas será menor para as regiões do Sul.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 13:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, mínima de 21.7ºC e agora depois de ter uma máxima de 26.4º, deu uma queda a temperatura e sigo com 23.4ºC



 que grande trambolhão.....


Por aqui sigo com *31,6ºC*, vento muito fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Ago 2008 às 13:21)

Boas

É por terras Espanholas que estou a colocar este post, estou neste momento em Tapia de Casariego nas Astúrias com alerta 1 dada pelo Estofex  pronto para filmar toda a acção.

amanha vou para os picos da Europa não sei se vou ter Internet, mas logo que possível entro em contacto.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2008 às 13:28)

Ao largo da Costa da Caparica começa a querer formar-se alguma coisa.





Vou agora mesmo com os papás até lá e vou armado.
Pode ser que tenha sorte!


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2008 às 13:31)

Boas em Grândola vou agora com 29,3 graus


----------



## squidward (29 Ago 2008 às 13:33)

bem depois do fiasco de ontem por estas bandas, hoje ainda deposito uma "réstia" de esperança.

28.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2008 às 13:42)

O ceu esta quase limpo
Temp: *28.4ºC*
Hum: *61%*
Pressao: *1012.5hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 13:44)

O céu continua encoberto... e a esperança ainda não morreu!

Neste momento tenho 24,2ºC de temperatura
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h


----------



## Levante (29 Ago 2008 às 13:56)

Sou eu q estou a ver mal no sat24 ou o núcleo da ULL (embolsamento de ar frio) está a deslocar-se lentamente no sentido SSE?! Parece que sim, que está a ser empurrada pela frente depressionária do atlantico norte. Era óptimo senão enchesse pelo caminho... é que se assim for renasce a esperança de alguma animação aqui para o sul!


----------



## psm (29 Ago 2008 às 14:01)

Levante disse:


> Sou eu q estou a ver mal no sat24 ou o núcleo da ULL (embolsamento de ar frio) está a deslocar-se lentamente no sentido SSE?! Parece que sim, que está a ser empurrada pela frente depressionária do atlantico norte. Era óptimo senão enchesse pelo caminho... é que se assim for renasce a esperança de alguma animação aqui para o sul!





Não, está a ir No (ver imagens de eumesat de vapor de água) mas muito devagar e deve depois ser assimilada pela frente fria que vem atrás.
E no quadrante sudoeste da cut off entra ar vindo(jet muito fraco) da zona inter tropical,e com ar frio de outro pequeno emblosamento.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 14:04)

Estou agora com 32,1ºC...


Um temperatura que desce... depois sobe... não se mantém como nos outros dias....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2008 às 14:13)

Boas tardes por aqui depois de uma noite bastante quente onde a temparatura ás 0.00h de hoje ainda só estava nos 26.5ºc e a temp:não baixou dos 18.9ºc.neste momento o cenário é diferente com nuvens baixas vindas na direção S/SW está mais fresco em relação ao dia de ontem parecia, que prometia mas foi toda a norte daqui mas ainda tenho esperança nas proximas 30h temp:actual 29.3ºc com vento moderado de S/SE.

Até logo


----------



## squidward (29 Ago 2008 às 14:24)

Hoje já vejo por aqui mais cúmulos. pode ser que se forme algo por estas bandas...vou acreditar que sim


----------



## Mago (29 Ago 2008 às 14:25)

29ºC e nada a registar de especial


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2008 às 14:26)

olá

Aqui o céu está igual a bocado com muitos cumulos e estão 32.7ºC, não tenho esperança nenhuma , nem tenho esperança que venha algum aguaceiro


----------



## fsl (29 Ago 2008 às 15:02)

Em Oeiras:

Continuaçao do Tempo Fresco

TEMP´s max 23.6 , min 19.7 e actual 23.4

HUM 74

Vento fraco dos quadantes Sul

Pressao 1013.0l


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 15:08)

Aqui continua o calor... *33,4ºC*, certamente irei chegar mais uma vez aos 35ºC...

O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 15:57)

> olá
> 
> Aqui o céu está igual a bocado com muitos cumulos e estão 32.7ºC, não tenho esperança nenhuma , nem tenho esperança que venha algum aguaceiro



elas andam no mar..a oeste do Porto,Coimbra etc.. pode ser que voltem para terra ainda


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 16:16)

O céu está a limpar e tenho 24,5ºC
A máxima até agora foi de *25,2ºC*

Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2008 às 16:22)

Primeiras formações a desenvolverem-se no Noroeste (ainda só dentro de Espanha). A tarde promete instabilidade quanto mais para norte ...

Imagem de satélite às 15h00


CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## tomalino (29 Ago 2008 às 16:30)

tomalino disse:


> Essa célula passou aqui ao lado. Ouviram-se trovões, mas choveu pouco.



Infelizmente, o granizo dessa célula provocou estragos nas zonas agrícolas do Larinho, Felgar e Carviçais. Foi numa região muito localizada, mas segundo me disseram foi uma trovoada muito intensa.

Hoje ás 7 da manhã voltou a trovejar, mas não choveu.

Neste momento, o céu está cheio de cúmulos, alguns com grande desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 16:32)

Mais um dia quente por aqui, mas não tão quente como o de ontem devido ás nuvens... porque quanto ao vento só se sentiu no inicio de manhã e agora.

Estou com *33,0ºC *e penso já ter atingido a temperatura máxima que foi de 33,8ºC. O céu tem alguns nimbos muito espalhados e o vento sopra moderado.

STAY


----------



## tomalino (29 Ago 2008 às 16:32)

Ops...está aqui a imagem da célula que provocou estragos! Foi de ontem à tarde.



AnDré disse:


> Há uma grande torre na região entre Moncorvo e Mirandela


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Ago 2008 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, céu já quase limpo, está um pouco esbranquiçado Estão 23ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste. 

Que decepção


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2008 às 17:40)

Fiasco Total...

As trovoadas estão no norte da peninsula (Galiza) e teimam a nao pisar territorio nacional...

Quase todos falharam nas previsoes incluindo IM!! 

Mas como este tipo de tempo é dificil de prever, o recomendavel é fazer eyecasting no satelite/radar..

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...McRHOuRJJ/200808291600_msg2_msg_ir_piber.jpeg

Mas tudo esta em aberto... mas não contem com milagres principalmente a malta do sul ...

Neste momento faço das observaçoes do TaviraMan as minhas...Nada apontar!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Ago 2008 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui igual, a nebulosidade da manhã dissipou-se, como tal, nada de nada de trovoadas... A temperatura agora segue nos 26ºC com 56% Humidade e 1014,3 hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máx: 28,1ºC
Temp. Minima: 23,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 18:18)

Bem, por aqui a máxima não passou mesmo dos *25,2ºC* pelas 15:16

Neste momento tenho 23,6ºC
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h, com um máximo de *26,9 km/h*

O céu tem estado a limpar, pelo que agora só restam alguns cumulus...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2008 às 19:05)

Boas tardes...por aqui o céu com algumas nuvens mas com tendência para limpar, hoje não esteve muito quente max:30.9ºc,quanto ás trovoadas hoje abriram novamente as portas e pasaram-se para a nossa vizinha Espanhacom vento fraco de S  e com a temp: nos 28.3ºc.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 19:06)

por aqui céu quase limpo e vento fraco..

agora podia-se formar qualquer coisa ali no algarve com aquelas nuvens..mas acho dificil..

alguém tem previsões pra esta noite ??


----------



## Gongas (29 Ago 2008 às 19:09)

Bem a malta do sul do país já não deveria contar com grande coisa, agora os distrito do norte e centro com alerta amarelo de aguaceiros e trovoadas e depois nada???????????????axo um fiasco brutal!


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2008 às 19:18)

As trovoadas são sempre difíceis de prever , de qualquer modo acho que hoje havia ainda mais probabilidades que ontem delas ocorrerem no Norte e Centro especialmente, mas o desenvolvimento foi todo na Galiza. Tenho um primo perto de Orense que me falou via msg que a trovoada desta tarde lá foi muito forte e com chuva intensa à mistura, até fazia ribeiros nas ruas!

Aqui no Porto está um dia humido e abafado, estão 26 graus neste momento, vento fraco, não sei se a madrugada e manhã nos reserva alguma " surpresa" mas duvido muito...

O meu detector trovoadas acusa 11 descargas por minuto ( está a detectar as trovoadas na galiza)


Com uma previsão de tão curto prazo acho que o IM falhou redondamente.......


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Ago 2008 às 19:28)

boas

estou na fronteira da Galiza com as Astúrias, já deu umas trovoadas aqui mas o bolo está na Galiza vamos ver o que vai acontecer já tenho belas imagens mais tarde post as imagens e os vídeos.

abraços


----------



## ACalado (29 Ago 2008 às 19:31)

Snifa disse:


> As trovoadas são sempre difíceis de prever , de qualquer modo acho que hoje havia ainda mais probabilidades que ontem delas ocorrerem no Norte e Centro especialmente, mas o desenvolvimento foi todo na Galiza. Tenho um primo perto de Orense que me falou via msg que a trovoada desta tarde lá foi muito forte e com chuva intensa à mistura, até fazia ribeiros nas ruas!
> 
> Aqui no Porto está um dia humido e abafado, estão 26 graus neste momento, vento fraco, não sei se a madrugada e manhã nos reserva alguma " surpresa" mas duvido muito...
> 
> ...



boas tudo bem fala-me se puder ser desse detector de trovoadas  é algum software ou estas a ver em algum site 

por aqui dia calmo céu praticamente limpo mas ontem também estava calminho e num momento para o outro veio uma grande trovoada


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2008 às 19:37)

Vai um ano muito fraquinho relativamente a trovoadas. Tanto em 2006 como em 2007 registei quase 20 dias de trovoada, este ano ainda nem cheguei a metade disso.

___________________________________


Céu com poucas nuvens e 28,8ºC

Extremos do dia: 18,2ºC / 31,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2008 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 33.7ºC, que grande desilusão hoje nem para o norte houve quase nada mais uma vez os senhores do tempo falharam, neste momento estão 25.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


T.Minima de Hoje 18.3ºC


----------



## Gongas (29 Ago 2008 às 20:08)

Bem o IM alterou as horas dos alertas amarelos, pondo os avisos entre as 18h de hoje e as 05.59 de amanha. pelos vistos ainda poderemos ter alguma coisa esta noite. veremos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2008 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, tudo na mesma, céu nublado de manhã diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde, nem uma pinga, 3 meses sem registar nada, tirando o dia 15 de Julho que ainda trovejou e caiu algumas pingas.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC(mínima neste momento)


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2008 às 20:12)

Fui em busca de instabilidade, e acabei por encontrar sol e mais sol.
É verdade, esteve uma óptima tarde de praia. Sem nortada, com um vento fraco de SW/W mas também sem grandes calores.
Mar limpo e com uma boa temperatura, ondulação ordenada. Enfim... Verão.

Agora em Odivelas, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de WSW e 21,0ºC.


----------



## psm (29 Ago 2008 às 20:22)

Vou dar a minha resposta a estes 2 dias em que se previa alguma instabilidade aqui para o centro e sul do pais:


      "A montanha pariu um rato"

Neste momento no Estoril céu limpo vento, fraco de sudoeste (coisa rara este ano aqui) temperatura nos 22º o termómetro mede  de 0.5º em 0.5º e 64% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 20:27)

Deixei de ser tropical há pouco... estando neste momento com *19,8ºC*

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Só restam uns quantos fractus, no céu...


----------



## tomalino (29 Ago 2008 às 20:39)

Pessoal, tenham calma! Já se está a formar qualquer coisa no Minho. Acredito que elas vão se começar a formar agora no litoral e depois vêm para o interior durante a madrugada, de sudoeste para nordeste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2008 às 21:16)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado alternando com periodos de maior neblusidade.

Foi mais um dia quente.

Tmin - 20,5ºC

Tmax - 29,2ºC

Actual - 25,5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2008 às 21:34)

ultimas por aqui...

céu pouco nublado e vento fraco...ta a refrescar 

22ºC a pouco..

á precipitação a oeste do Porto...mesmo quase junto a costa 
e em Braga tb parece haver qualquer coisa

elas andam ai


----------



## Nortada (29 Ago 2008 às 21:37)

Ora então boa noite ,mais uma vez....nada de trovoadas,claroes só das contas da edp,quando chegão aqui a casa,aqui estao os valores desde o centro de lisboa ,Temp 23,Hum 80% Vento quase nulo de w,sw Hpa 1012,8 um abração a todos,boas medições,e divirtam se,que eu vou para o telhado ver se vejo algum clarão 
sad:


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

tomalino disse:


> Pessoal, tenham calma! Já se está a formar qualquer coisa no Minho. Acredito que elas vão se começar a formar agora no litoral e depois vêm para o interior durante a madrugada, de sudoeste para nordeste



Está mesmo a nascer ali algo...


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2008 às 22:02)

Por Odivelas tudo na mesma.
Céu limpo e vento fraco de sudoeste.

A temperatura é que já desceu a baixo dos 20ºC, que havia sido a mínima do dia. De momento 19,8ºC.


PS: Estive agora 1 hora e tal a ler tudo o que foi escrito aqui no tópico do seguimento. Muitas páginas
Não posso deixar de agradecer ao *Gil*, e também ao *Mário*, por durante todos estes dias em que estive ausente, terem sido o interface entre mim e o fórum. E por vezes até a horas menos próprias, em que eu chegava a casa tarde, ou levantava-me muito cedo, e tinha de subir a um penedo para todo esticado conseguir telefonar ou enviar uma simples mensagem. Há lugares em Portugal, onde é preciso quase ser alpinista para se conseguir 1 tracinho de rede no telemóvel
Muito obrigado pessoal.


----------



## psm (29 Ago 2008 às 22:03)

André com a trajectória que ela leva(cut off), é o Minho que leva com alguma animação, e a Galiza.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2008 às 22:03)

Por aqui hoje está mais fresco a noite ontem a esta estavam 29.0ºc contra 22.0ºc de hoje com vento fraco já de SW/W E 65%hr.


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2008 às 22:08)

psm disse:


> André com a trajectória que ela leva(cut off), é o Minho que leva com alguma animação, e a Galiza.



Tenho a mesma opinião que tu, psm!
O que está a crescer na costa minhota não deverá entrar muito dentro do continente. Infelizmente...
Mas pode ser que o pessoal consiga boas imagens junto à costa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2008 às 22:10)

Temperatura a descer. Mas lentamente.

Neste momento 24,4ºC


----------



## psm (29 Ago 2008 às 22:18)

Não devia aqui postar, mas sim no topico das previsões e alertas no entanto no seguimento desta cut off que foi uma desgraça, e já tinha postado de que não acreditava em forte instabilidade, e pus algumas das razões, mas o  ecmwf está dar um futuro frontal mais risonho.


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Ago 2008 às 22:21)

Boa Noite

Por estes lados, 20ºC, humidade em monte lá fora está tudo molhado, nada de vento e céu praticamente estrelado. Que aborrecimento


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2008 às 22:39)

A temperatura está estagnada nos *18,9ºC*

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h

Céu pouco nublado por pequenos cumulus

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 18,1ºC (01:32)
MÁXIMA: 25,2ºC (15:16)


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2008 às 22:40)

Boa noite

Venho confirmar o que tenho vindo a dizer ao longo do dia. Hoje esteve um pouco mais fresco, se não vejamos:

Tmin: dia 28 - 23,9ºC; dia 29 - 22,4ºC
Tmáx: dia 28 - 35,6ºC; dia 29 - 33,8ºC
Pela mesma hora: dia 28 - cerca de 29ºC; dia 29 - 25,5ºC (Tactual)

Embora pareça uma diferença relativamente pequena, esta é muito significativa! Já desde o dia 26 que a máxima não passava dos 34,8ºC...

Quanto à mínima ainda vá bater os 22,4ºC antes da meia noite, pois o termómetro vai baixando....

______________________________

De facto o pessoal do minho parece ter umas nuvens só para eles...






STAY


----------



## João Soares (29 Ago 2008 às 22:50)

Ainda registo, *21.3ºC*, ainda contnua o ceu encoberto e a hum nos 74%

Temp min: *18.4ºC*
Temp max: *28.7ºC* [ja a muito tempo que nao registava um tempª alta]


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2008 às 23:18)

Por aqui é que está bem quentinho . Registo ainda 24,0ºC e o céu esta limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2008 às 23:24)

Por cá agora 23,2ºC

Quente e humido


----------



## Rog (29 Ago 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 18.3ºC
69%HR
1019hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Brunomc (30 Ago 2008 às 00:41)

bem hoje a nevoeiro e tudo por aqui..ta uma noite muito fresca..nao posso deixar aqui a temperatura porque neste momento nao me encontro em casa e tou a postar de um telemovel :-D


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 00:45)

Pois por aqui... alguns fractus a norte e nada mais...

Despeço-me com *18,5ºC*
Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento nulo... 0,0 km/h


----------



## Pina (30 Ago 2008 às 01:02)

Quais sao as previsoes para esta madrugada em termos de trovoada para a zona de Coimbra?


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 01:22)

Pina disse:


> Quais sao as previsoes para esta madrugada em termos de trovoada para a zona de Coimbra?



Pelo evoluir das imagens de satélite das últimas horas, não são esperados grandes desenvolvimentos na zona de Coimbra. Alguma nebulosidade, mas ao nível médio e baixo.





As trovoadas andam escassas.


----------



## Turista (30 Ago 2008 às 02:02)

Boas a todos.
Aqui por Peniche foi um dia de céu encoberto, com algum nevoeiro... nada de emoções ao nível de trovoadas e afins.
Fica o registo então para dia _29 de Agosto_:

*Min* - 16,5ºC
*Máx* - 23,8ºC

De momento estão uns 18,8ºC, a humidade está ao "rubro" com 93% e a pressão fica-se pelos 1012 hPa.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 02:07)

Por aqui a mínima referente ao dia de ontem ficou-se nos 19,0ºC.

Por agora 17,8ºC
Céu limpo, e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## psm (30 Ago 2008 às 08:25)

Bom dia.
Pelo Estoril tenho pela 1ª vez, e sem ser por uma situação de sistema frontal, Nevoeiro e  bem cerrado, não havendo vento, enfim Setembro.


----------



## psm (30 Ago 2008 às 09:02)

Bem, e para variar está a chuviscar, e isto não era o que se estáva à espera


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2008 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 18.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.8ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 09:58)

Penso que ninguém estava à espera... mas embora esteja a começar o dia, já houve algumas surpresas.

Por aqui o céu está completamente nublado (http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=&1220086321207) e tenho uma temperatura de *19,6ºC* () contra os 26ºC que estavam ontem pela mesma hora....

Quanto à mínima desta noite deu um grande trambolhão, caindo de 22,4ºC para 17,6ºC.

Segundo o meu higrómetro de ponteiro a HR é de 90%.


STAY


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 10:39)

Bom dia! 

É verdade! Não estava á espera de nevoeiro, mas ele veio em força! Foi um belo acordar

A temperatura mínima foi de *17,3ºC *ás 2:46
Neste momento tenho 21,4ºC
Humidade a 74%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h

Muitos cumulus e cirrus no céu


Ultima imagem de satélite: (Que bela confusão...)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2008 às 10:48)

Bons dias por aqui parecia que prometia com o céu bastante carregado de nuvens mas parece que está aliviar por enquanto vamos esperar.a noite hoje já foi mais fresca com a temparatura minima de 15.5ºc e vento fraco de S/SW e a temparatura actual 19.6ºc 72%HR pressão 1016hpa com tendência a subir.


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2008 às 11:36)

A min. em gradola foi de 18,8°C. agara muitas nuvens e 28,2°C. muitos  cumulos logo no dia menos provavel a algum desenvolvimento.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 11:39)

Por aqui continua o tempo fresco (comparado com o dia de ontem...) em que sigo com *23,9ºC*.

O céu está repleto de nimbos e o vento está fraco.

STAY


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 11:52)

Neste momento tenho *22,3ºC*, e o céu está a limpar a norte...

Humidade a 67%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento, esse, continua a 00...


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Ago 2008 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Por cá o céu está muito nublado por cúmulos com algum desenvolvimento vertical (isto agrada-me), vento de Sudoeste e temperatura de 23ºC.

Vamos lá ver se é desta que vem alguma coisa cá para o Sul


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2008 às 12:10)

Hoje, fui supreendido com *21.0ºC* de minima

A maxima ja ia nos *25.7ºC*, quando começa a chover

Temp actual: *23.3ºC*
Hum: *69%*
Pressao: *1015.9hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2008 às 12:13)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu muito nublado com ameaça de aguaceiros a qualquer momento. Temperatura mínima de 17,5 ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2008 às 12:46)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi muito húmida, e com uma minima de 20,1ºC.

O dia amanheceu nublado (principalmente junto ao mar, mas já dissipou quase tudo.

Sigo agora com 25,6ºC, 62% de humidade e 1018,7 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2008 às 13:15)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens, vento de Oeste e tive uma mínima de 17.5ºC e sigo com 23.9ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Ago 2008 às 13:19)

boas

meus amigos o que posso dizer destas ultimas horas já estou farto de trovoada  desde ontem as 17h, até agora, aqui em cima  ainda não parou de bombar e que raios lindo que barulho que imagens.

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 13:21)

Por aqui, neste momento, passa um grande cumulo por cima de mim

Temperatura nos 23,7ºC
Humidade a 64%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 1,0 km/h


Ultima imagem de Satélite:
Parece que ainda vem aí qualquer coisa...


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 13:50)

Por aqui depois de ter atingido a temperatura de 26,1ºC (por volta do meio-dia) esta tem vindo a diminuir e estou com *25,1ºC* há já algum tempo...

O céu está totalmente coberto de nuvens e o vento é moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2008 às 13:57)

Por aqui com o céu mais nublado com nuvens médias e vindas de W e vento moderado de W/SW,estou há espera delatemparatura actual 22.5ºc.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Ago 2008 às 14:08)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco

estão 26ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 14:17)

Por aqui o céu também está muito nublado por cumulus, mas sem grandes desenvolvimentos.
O vento esse, tem estado a soprar fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.

25,4ºC de momento.


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2008 às 15:00)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
21,4ºC
1020hpa
74%HR
Indice UV 5

min 16,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2008 às 15:19)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.1 ºC (06:08) 

A máxima já chegou aos 29,5ºC.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 15:35)

A temperatura subiu um pouco e está agora nos *26,9ºC*.

O céu Nublado com algumas abertas e o vento sopra fraco.

Este é um belo dia de Outono por aqui... será que este ano chegou mais cedo e sem avisar?

__________________________________

*Aproveito para fazer um aparte, pois esta é a minha mensagem número 200 e simbolza também a minha subida ao estatudo de "Cumulos" .*


STAY


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 15:36)

Aqui o céu encobriu... e a temperatura está a descer... *22,9ºC* neste momento

Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 11,1 km/h


"Elas" estão mesmo aí á porta... vamos ver se trazem algo...









Ora Ora... 200 mensagens hein? Parabéns *Dave*!


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2008 às 15:40)

Ceu muito nublado, e *25.3ºC*
Hum: *67%*
Pressao: *1014hPa*

Ate agora,a maxima foi de *26.1ºC*

Hoje choveu uma hora (12h-13h)

Parabens por seres um Cumulos, Dave!


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 15:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Ora Ora... 200 mensagens hein? Parabéns *Dave*!





JPS Gaia disse:


> Parabens por seres um Cumulos, Dave!



 MUITO OBRIGADO
_________________________

Aproveito então para dizer que a temperatura aqui está sempre a variar e os 27,0ºC são como se fosse um "STOP", pois sobe até esse valor e depois desce.... repetindo-se algumas 2/3 vezes .

Neste momento *26,8ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Ago 2008 às 16:09)

por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e vento fraco..

27ºC neste momento


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2008 às 16:11)

E volta a chover

Temp: *24.6ºC*
Hum. *68%*


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2008 às 18:04)

Boas. Por aqui esteve a chover há um bocado atrás, em alguns breves períodos com grande intensidade, mas já parou e o sol já espreita de novo. Deixou 1,8 mm no total. Bem melhor que o fiasco de ontem. A temperatura actual é de 17,5ºC e a subir de novo depois de ter chegado aos 16,8ºC. A mínima de manhã foi de 15,9ºC, mas estou a contar com que seja batida antes da meia noite. A máxima foi de 22,2ºC.

Na quinta-feira deu para fazer um vídeo em _time-lapse_ com as múltiplas células que rodeavam Bragança:


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 18:34)

Neste momento estou com *26,8ºC* e o céu está como mostra a imagem.

A máxima até agora foi de 27,7ºC


----------



## Turista (30 Ago 2008 às 18:58)

Olá a todos!
Aqui o dia tem sido bem nublado mas sem chuva. Nada de mais a registar. A mínima ficou-se pelos 17,8ºC.

De momento sigo com 21,2ºC, pressão a 1014.3 hPa. e humidade de 75%.

Abraços,


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Ago 2008 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, céu nublado por cirrostratos e muito nublado por cumulos mais para Norte, vento moderado de Oeste e 23ºC. Ainda chegaram a aparecer mais a Norte alguns cumulos escuros em desenvolvimento durante esta tarde mas...esfumaram-se


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2008 às 19:24)

OFFTOPIC: Está a dar um programa sobre TROVOADAS no canal Odisseia...para os interessados


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 20:21)

Espectacular Time-Lapse Fil!! Iam tão alto! Não consegui perceber se se formou algum "piléu"
Bonita foto Dave!

Neste momento tenho *20,9ºC*
Humidade a 79%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2008 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia fresco, céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 20.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2008 às 21:00)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temp. mínima - 17,5 ºC; Temp. máxima - 28 ºC; Temp. actual - 23 ºC.

Céu muito nublado ao longo do dia, sem precipitação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2008 às 21:21)

Boa noite a todos.

Aqui pela Lagoa foi um dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, por vezes até encoberto. Aconteceram alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. 

Tmin - 19,9ºC Hmin - 68%

Tmax - 25,7ºC Hmax - 79%

Actual - 24,1ºC e 76% Hr

É de salientar os 42 l/m2 que caíram na ilha do Corvo


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 21:26)

Temperatura nos *20,3ºC*
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 3,9 km/h

Céu muito nublado por cumulus e nuvens altas
Esta noite deverá ser mais quente que a anterior...


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,3ºC (02:46)
MÁXIMA: 24,0ºC (17:44)


----------



## *Dave* (30 Ago 2008 às 21:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Bonita foto Dave!



Uma vez mais obrigado pelo elogio 

________________________

Neste momento sigo com *22,7ºC*.

O céu está praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco pelo que a temperatura irá descer bastante ainda...

Na minha opinião, hoje foi um normal dia de Outono só que estamos no Verão...


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu muito nublado,
20ºC
80%HR
1021hpa

min 16,4ºC
max 22,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2008 às 22:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> É de salientar os 42 l/m2 que caíram na ilha do Corvo



Bem visto *MiguelMinhoto*!
*42mm* é um valor bastante elevado. Até porque a previsão descritiva do IM apontava apenas para _"Períodos de chuva fraca durante a madrugada, passando a aguaceiros fracos."_

Mais a sul, na ilha das Flores, o cenário foi bem diferente:

*Precipitação nas últimas horas:*

Corvo - aeródromo:




Flores - aeródromo:




Flores - Lages:


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2008 às 22:11)

*Dave* disse:


> Na minha opinião, hoje foi um normal dia de Outono só que estamos no Verão (dia 23 de Setembro já muda)...



E não estás assim tão longe quanto imaginas... o Outono climático, inicia-se a 1 de Setembro e vai até 30 de Novembro... já o astronómico esse só la para 23 de Setembro!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2008 às 22:59)

Boa Noite.

Por cá hoje o dia esteve nublado por cumulos mas que não deram em nada, a temperatura máxima foi de 29.5ºC, neste momento estão 22.0ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2008 às 23:27)

Rog disse:


> E não estás assim tão longe quanto imaginas... o Outono climático, inicia-se a 1 de Setembro e vai até 30 de Novembro... já o astronómico esse só la para 23 de Setembro!



Nisso não concordo contigo Rog.  

Se não tivermos alguns restos dos ciclones tropicais a passarem por aqui, dificilmente o verão anticiclonico acaba antes de outubro. O jet stream ainda anda muito alto em setembro. Eu pelo menos estou muito a sul e não o costumo ver por aqui...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2008 às 23:47)

Por aqui céu estrelado e vento fraco de W com uma temparatura de 19.0ºc e a máxima foi de 26.3ºc.

Até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2008 às 23:49)

Boa noite!!

Ceu muito nublado
Temp: *20.2ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*

Extremos
Max: *26.1ºC*
Min: *20.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2008 às 23:52)

Despeço-me, hoje, com *19,3ºC*

Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento nulo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2008 às 23:56)

Por aqui ainda estão uns quentes 23,4ºC e claro muitas nuvens


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 00:09)

Extremos referentes ao dia 30 de Agosto:

*Arroja - Odivelas*
Tmin: 17,5ºC
Tmáx: 26,7ºC
Actual: 19,9ºC.


Em *Maçores - Moncorvo*, o Mário Barros e o Daniel_Vilao registaram os seguintes dados:
Tmin: 16,9ºC (obtida às 23:59).
Tmáx: 25,0ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Ago 2008 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Por aqui tudo calmo, 21ºC e tudo molhado lá fora a humidade aqui está muito alta, 90% e céu limpo.

Até amanhã


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 00:22)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2008 às 09:26)

Bons dias céu limpo por aqui com a temparatura minina de 15.5ºc o vento está fraco de W/NW e a temp:actual 19.6ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2008 às 09:34)

Bom Dia

Hoje a minima foi de 18.5ºC ( igual a de ontém); neste momento estão 21.8ºC e o céu está tapado pelo nevoeiro.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 09:39)

Bons dias!

Por aqui tive uma noite bem "fresquinha", a temperatura desceu aos 16,8ºC.

Neste momento o céu está limpo e estou com *20,3ºC*.

____________________________

Caro _AnDré_, o "ranking de estações meteorológicas amadoras" foi uma óptima ideia, assim sendo vou passar a apresentar os extremos no sempre fim do dia para que seja mais fácil fazer o registo .


ABRAÇO


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Ago 2008 às 11:43)

Bom dia

Por aqui, céu limpo com aquela cor esbranquiçada, vento fraco de Noroeste e estão 23ºC. Nada a assinalar


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2008 às 11:57)

Agreste disse:


> Nisso não concordo contigo Rog.
> 
> Se não tivermos alguns restos dos ciclones tropicais a passarem por aqui, dificilmente o verão anticiclonico acaba antes de outubro. O jet stream ainda anda muito alto em setembro. Eu pelo menos estou muito a sul e não o costumo ver por aqui...



Estava apenas a referir as datas utilizadas em climatologia, para o outono são utilizados os dados de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro. 
Mas claro, a realidade é um pouco diferente, e aqui na ilha da Madeira, Setembro é por vezes o mês mais quente e seco do Verão


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2008 às 11:59)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 22.8ºC
73%HR
1022hpa
ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado
índice UV8

min 15ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2008 às 12:01)

Ainda bem que o Andre tomou a iniciativa do Rog, em criar os ranking's

A minima aqui, foi um bocado alta, de *19.6ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp: *24.7ºC*
Hum: *73%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 12:04)

Bom dia pessoal

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco de oeste e 24ºC.
A mínima foi de 18,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 12:14)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Ainda bem que o Andre tomou a iniciativa do Rog, em criar os ranking's



Agora que a equipa de moderadores cresceu, não há necessidade de haver pessoas subcarregadas com trabalho.
Assim, sempre que possível, tentaremos apresentar a tabela dos rankings.



*Dave* disse:


> assim sendo vou passar a apresentar os extremos no sempre fim do dia para que seja mais fácil fazer o registo .



É isso mesmo *Dave*. Assim facilitas-nos o trabalho!


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2008 às 12:16)

Das raras vezes em que Santana tem temperatura superior ao Funchal... 







No meu local de observação a estação marca neste momento 23,3ºC
índice UV 9,5


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2008 às 12:33)

Boa tarde!!

Ahh, de novo os Rankings... já tinha saudades

Por cá, hoje, mínima de 17,9ºC ás 7:14
Neste momento tenho 22,4ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h

Céu muito nublado por cumulus, alguns grandinhos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2008 às 12:45)

Boas, por aqui, tive uma mínima de 16.2ºC , sigo com 25.0ºC e céu com alguns cumulos a norte


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 12:48)

Neste momento estou com *26,1ºC* e sinto que hoje será um dia um pouco mais quente que ontem...

Céu limpo e uma vez mais o vento está entre muito fraco e fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2008 às 13:40)

Levo, neste momento, *22,9ºC*
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,4 km/h

Embora menos, os cumulus ainda predominam, nos céus, como se vê na ultima imagem de satélite...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2008 às 14:07)

Boas mais uma vez por aqui quase tudo igual tirando algumas nuvens baixas e a tempararatura já vai nos 26.8ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Ago 2008 às 14:16)

Agora começaram a surgir alguns cumulos mais para Norte e o vento aumentou de intensidade passando desde esta manhã de Noroeste para Oeste Tambem a temperatura já subiu para 25ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 14:51)

Por aqui tenho algumas nuvens e sigo com *29,1ºC*

Acredito que vá chegar aos 30ºC ...


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2008 às 14:57)

ceu com alguns cirrus
Temp: *24.2ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*

Ate agora a maxima foi de 25.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Ago 2008 às 16:15)

Ceu limpo e *24.8ºC*
Hum: *65%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2008 às 16:21)

*Dave* disse:


> Por aqui tenho algumas nuvens e sigo com *29,1ºC*
> 
> Acredito que vá chegar aos 30ºC ...



http://penamacorweather.no.sapo.pt/portuguese/default.htm

Boas o dave não sei se tens conhecimento desta estação que está em online ,que fica na escola secundária de penamacor e fica relativamente perto de ti.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 16:42)

Obrigado pela informação, mas de facto não sabia disso...

A escola sei onde fica... e pensando bem já vi lá uns aparelhos.... Tinha conhecimento de um grupo de astronomia de Penamacor que era só de jovens que andavam nessa escola, certamente esse grupo também deve estar envolvido neste projecto.

Uma vez mais obrigado pela informação, quando tiver tempo e que possa ir a Penamacor já dou uma olhadela com mais atenção.

________________

Tactual: *29,7ºC*

Tmin: 16,8ºC
Tmáx: 30,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2008 às 17:03)

Por aqui com céu limpo e vento moderado de W/SW pressão vai nos 1015hpa 34%HR a temparatura está nos 28.3ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2008 às 19:25)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,6 ºC (07h11); Temperatura máxima - 27,8 ºC (16h33); Temperatura actual - 25,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 12,0 ºC (dia 14); Temperatura máxima - 37,2 ºC (dia 4)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2008 às 19:35)

Boa Tarde

Por cá hoje a Máxima foi de 29.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.7ºC e céu limpo.

T.Minima de Hoje: 18.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2008 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Oeste.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 23.2ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2008 às 20:21)

Mais um dia fresco, mas sem chuva.

Extremos de hoje: 15,0ºC / 23,4ºC

Por agora: 20,5ºC e céu quase sem nuvens


----------



## ecobcg (31 Ago 2008 às 20:25)

Bom dia,

Extremos de hoje:
Temp Min: 18,6ºC
Temp Máx: 27ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2008 às 20:27)

Boas...céu limpo e vento moderado de W com a temp:22.9ºc.

Histórico de hoje
max:28.7ºc
min:15.5ºc


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2008 às 20:41)

Boas noites!

Por cá, um dia mais quentinho... com uma máxima de *24,3ºC*
Neste momento tenho 19,1ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,5 km/h, com um máximo de *22,7 km/h*, pelas 14:43

O céu está pouco nublado por cirrus e alguns fractus, na Serra


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 21:20)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo.
Vento fraco de NO e 19,5ºC. Noite fresquinha a de hoje.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 18,5ºC
Tmáx: 26,5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 21:30)

Estes são os últimos cartuchos de Agosto... ah e não se esqueçam de passar no "Resumo do Mês – Agosto de 2008" e deixar o vosso resumo .

Neste momento estou com *23,8ºC*, vento muito fraco.

*EXTREMOS:*
Mín.: 16,8ºC
Máx.: 30,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Ago 2008 às 21:54)

Boa noite a todos. 

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas durante a tarde. 

Segundo a RTPAçores ontem á noite em Ponta Delgada a chuva ia pondo em causa o concerto de Rodrigo Leão, mas aqui na Lagoa não chuveu nada, isto numa distancia de apenas 9km.

Tmin - 21,8ºC

Tmax - 26,2ºC

Actual - 24,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2008 às 22:04)

Levo *18,6ºC* neste momento! Talvez hoje ainda tenha uma nova mínima...

Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,9ºC (07:14 - até agora)
MÁXIMA: 24,3ºC (17:45)


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Ago 2008 às 22:47)

Boa noite

Durante a tarde apresentou mais a Norte uns escassos cumulos congestus a ameaçar trovoada

Agora tudo calmo, 23ºC e céu limpo.


Foi o meu ultimo post do seguimento de Agosto. Amanhã já estaremos em Setembro tristemente por ser o mês do regresso às aulas Que pena Mas faço votos para que seja um mês cheio de calor e trovoadas

Despeço-me por hoje e até amanhã


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2008 às 22:56)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu limpo
16,8ºC
1023hpa
85%HR

min 15ºC
max 25,5ºC


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2008 às 23:01)

Boas. Por aqui vou com 16,6ºC e céu praticamente limpo. O mês despede-se com uma mínima de 14,3ºC e uma máxima de 21,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2008 às 23:32)

Boas.....hoje fico pelos 18.9ºc e vento fraco de W.

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2008 às 23:36)

Aqui fica o meu ultimo post deste seguimento! Estou com *18,1ºC*, humidade a 83% e pressão a 1018 hPa

Foi um mês fraquinho...em termos de "fenómenos interessantes", mas ainda assim, o seguimento foi bastante grande, com mais de 1800 mensagens!!
É o sinal do crescimento desta comunidade!


----------



## Brunomc (31 Ago 2008 às 23:41)

Boa noite :-) falta 20 minutos para entramos em Setembro..penso que vai ser um mês com algum frio e alguma chuva..finalmente precipitação para o alentejo :-D bem deixu aqui a temperatura neste momento 18,5¤C  com o céu limpo e vento muito fraco...ate amanha ;-)


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2008 às 23:57)

TaviraMan disse:


> Amanhã já estaremos em Setembro tristemente por ser o mês do regresso às aulas Que pena Mas faço votos para que seja um mês cheio de calor e trovoadas



Psicologicamente, Setembro sempre foi para mim o mês maior do ano.
Demora sempre tanto a passar. É sinónimo de "travão das férias e o regresso à rotina". 

Extremos de hoje em Maçores - Moncorvo, terra por onde anda o Mário Barros e o Daniel Vilao:
Tmin: 15,3ºC
Tmáx: 27,2ºC.


Aqui por Odivelas está estável nos 19,2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

Falta 1 minuto para acabar Agosto e começar Setembro. Espero que seja mais interessante meteorológicamente 

Neste momento estou com *21,1ºC*.


Até ao próximo mês


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2008 às 00:00)

Ceu pouco nublado
Temp: *17.6ºC*
Hum: *81%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*

Extremos de 31.Agosto
Max: *25.3ºC*
Min: *17.6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2008 às 00:27)

​


----------



## Turista (1 Set 2008 às 02:00)

Últimas leituras de Agosto, para dia 31:

Minima - 18,9ºC
Máxima - 23,7ºC

Abraços!


----------

